# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  τρέχα γύρευε

## MerNion

> C:\>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 17 ms 1 ms 1 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 385 ms 485 ms 398 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 493 ms 480 ms * gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.3]
> 4 680 ms 604 ms 523 ms gw-ngia.sbolis.awmn [10.26.122.246]
> ...


Τι γίνεται εδώ; Πιο περίεργο traceroute δεν έχω ξαναδεί... Είναι και το σπαστικό που λείπουν τα dns και δεν ξέρεις που βρίσκεσαι και που πατάς...

----------


## MerNion

Και άλλο ένα απο τα κουλά:



> C:\>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 6 ms 2 ms 3 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 353 ms 41 ms 134 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 42 ms 16 ms 44 ms gw-ngia.vardas.awmn [10.2.4.238]
> 4 263 ms 95 ms 82 ms gw-vardas.jamesbond.awmn [10.2.4.230]
> ...


Πάλι τα dns δίνουν ρέστα...

----------


## Achille

```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  aias (10.47.130.244)  0.251 ms  0.153 ms  0.133 ms
 2  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  12.577 ms  21.109 ms  6.383 ms
 3  * * *
 4  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn (10.19.145.18)  10.006 ms  17.675 ms  14.313 ms
 5  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.251)  13.665 ms  61.472 ms  109.091 ms
 6  10.37.61.65 (10.37.61.65)  104.650 ms  80.126 ms  37.848 ms
 7  10.37.56.106 (10.37.56.106)  26.840 ms  42.476 ms  34.114 ms
 8  gw-dti.ysam2.awmn (10.37.56.66)  2058.863 ms  2685.425 ms  1319.822 ms
 9  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  1754.216 ms  1636.454 ms  964.131 ms
```

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ούτε από κοντά βγάζεις άκρη. Και ερωτώ:

Δεν υπάρχει-δουλεύει το link xtreme-ysam2? Γιατί δεν πάνε από εκεί τα πακέτα για το http://www.awmn?
Το hop 3 τι firewall έχει και κόβει τα traceroute?
Τα hops 4-5 δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι και τα δυο στη skilla.awmn, το ένα από τα δυο έχει λάθος DNS.

Τα 10.37.61 και 10.37.56 χρειάζονται ανανέωση στα DNS τους (από το δικό μου traceroute, και διάφοροι άλλοι από το traceroute του Mernion).

O ysam2 δεν χρησιμοποιεί το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι με το gw-remotehost.localhost.awmn.

To ysam2-dti έχει lag από 1.5sec και άνω, και το δικό μου με τον xtreme φτάνει 300-500msec όταν έχει traffic λόγω χαμηλού σήματος (επίκεινται αντικαταστάσεις εντός της εβδομάδος).

Δεν βάζουμε το κεφάλι κάτω σιγά σιγά να αρχίζουμε να τα λύνουμε ένα ένα; Ας ξεκινήσουμε με όσους κόμβους έχουν πρόβλημα τα DNS τους, να ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον από που περνάμε.

----------


## andreas

To hop4 ειναι λαθος
το 10.19.145/24 ανηκει στον απολλωνα (αποικο)



```
skilla:~# dig 10.19.145.18

; <<>> DiG 9.2.4 <<>> 10.19.145.18
;; global options:  printcmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```

τωρα δεν βρισκει καν ....

To hop3 υποθετω οτι ειναι του nkladakis
Το 10.37.61/24 ειναι του outliner

τωρα που τους καρφωσα ολους ησυχασα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MerNion

Δεν είναι γραφτό να φτάσω στο forum σε λιγότερο απο 14 hops σήμερα:



> C:\>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 * 289 ms 383 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 421 ms 389 ms 296 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 330 ms 295 ms 379 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...


Συμφωνώ οτι πρέπει να φτιαχτούν τα dns το συντομότερο δυνατόν γιατί είναι μπέρδεμα (θα ανοίξω νέο thread για το θέμα αργότερα)

----------


## Acinonyx

```
traceroute -I www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.34.61.233 (10.34.61.233)  3.107 ms  2.127 ms  2.673 ms
 2  2801-45.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233)  54.803 ms  4.843 ms  5.293 ms
 3  gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)  44.209 ms  2.501 ms  3.995 ms
 4  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  2.424 ms  2.544 ms  2.362 ms
```

Καλό;  ::

----------


## apoikos

> Το hop 3 τι firewall έχει και κόβει τα traceroute?


Το hop 3 είναι δικό μου. Το firewall που έχω δεν κόβει τα icmp και συνήθως κάνει traceroute, π.χ. από τη lola του Κλαδάκη:


```
lola:~ apoikos$ traceroute 10.37.61.65
traceroute to 10.37.61.65 (10.37.61.65), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  cisco.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.193)  3.2 ms  0.993 ms  1.283 ms
 2  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  7.805 ms  3.849 ms  4.633 ms
 3  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn (10.19.145.18)  13.049 ms  7.222 ms  19.706 ms
 4  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.251)  285.332 ms  141.374 ms  129.56 ms
 5  10.37.61.65 (10.37.61.65)  108.97 ms  148.776 ms  127.098 ms
```

Υποθέτω κάτι θα έγινε τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή και θα έκανε timeout. Αχιλλέα, μπορείς να ξαναδοκιμάσεις να δούμε μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι μόνιμο;

/edit: στο firewall μου άφηνα τα echo-request μόνο, τα οποία όμως θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετά για το traceroute. Τώρα τα άνοιξα όλα. Για κάντε μια δοκιμή από μακριά για το 10.19.146.161 για παράδειγμα  :: 




> To hop4 ειναι λαθος
> το 10.19.145/24 ανηκει στον απολλωνα (αποικο)


Ναι, ανήκει σε εμένα, αλλά το 10.19.145.18 είναι σε δικό σου μηχάνημα.  ::  Το gw-κάτι.κάτι-άλλο.awmn σημαίνει το interface που βρίσκεται στον κόμβο «κάτι-άλλο» και τον συνδέει με τον κόμβο «κάτι».
Το λάθος είναι το 10.19.146.251, το οποίο θα έπρεπε να λέγεται gw-skilla.selete.awmn, ασχέτως του αν είναι στο δικό σου Class C ή όχι.

Το dig 10.19.145.18 προφανώς και δε σου δίνει κανένα αποτέλεσμα, πρέπει να δώσεις dig *-x* 10.19.145.18.
 ::

----------


## MerNion

> Το λάθος είναι το 10.19.146.251, το οποίο θα έπρεπε να λέγεται gw-skilla.selete.awmn, ασχέτως του αν είναι στο δικό σου Class C ή όχι.


Ωραία... βρήκαμε μια άκρη... ας διορθωθεί αυτό κατ' αρχήν  ::

----------


## ysam

Αφού την άρχισες την κουβέντα καλό θα ήταν να γίνει ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στα domains. 

ΠΧ.

1> Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να πάρει κάποιος και να ξέρει κάποιος να φτιαχνει dns server οπότε όποιος δεν έχει θα πρέπει να του το κάνει κάποιος άλλος host.

2> Κάποιοι έχουν πάρει άσχετα domains σε σχέση με τα ονόματα (userids) που μπαίνουν στο forum και σε σχέση με τα nodename τους με αποτέλεσμα να μην βγάζει κανείς άκρη.

3> Θέσπιση κανόνων που τώρα είναι ανύπαρκτοι τουλάχιστον για τα p2p subnets.

Αχιλλέα το link ysam2-xtreme είναι down από χθες το βράδυ.΄Γίνονται προσπάθειες να ανέβει πάλι σήμερα.

Μερικές IPs..
10.21.123.249 (10.21.123.249) 298.912 ms 351.683 ms 219.130 ms
10.21.123.1 (10.21.123.1) 561.074 ms 90.502 ms 84.351 ms
10.80.182.69 (10.80.182.69) 74.837 ms 19.489 ms
10.37.56.68 (10.37.56.6 ::  3.703 ms 1.952 ms 1.879 ms
10.37.56.108 (10.37.56.10 ::  3.271 ms 2.897 ms 2.991 ms
10.37.61.1 (10.37.61.1) 3.091 ms 4.881 ms 2.972 ms
10.37.61.77 (10.37.61.77) 6.441 ms 6.128 ms 5.982 ms
10.37.56.85 (10.37.56.85) 4.799 ms 4.931 ms 6.177 ms
10.21.123.225 (10.21.123.225) 392.214 ms 663.724 ms 911.725 ms
......

----------


## MerNion

Ακριβώς επειδή δεν ξέρουν όλοι να στήσουν τον dns server τους, θυμάμαι οτι είχε προσφερθεί ο Κλαδάκης να κάνει host τα domains όσον θέλουν... δεν ξέρω τελικά τι έγινε με το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## ysam

Πρέπει να το δούμε αν θέλουμε dns.

ΒΤW το link xtreme-ysam2 είναι οκ..

----------


## nkladakis

> Ακριβώς επειδή δεν ξέρουν όλοι να στήσουν τον dns server τους, θυμάμαι οτι είχε προσφερθεί ο Κλαδάκης να κάνει host τα domains όσον θέλουν... δεν ξέρω τελικά τι έγινε με το θέμα αυτό.


Μέχρι στιγμής δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε κανένας. Η προσφορά ισχύει βέβαια.
Οσο για το λινκ με ysam που αποκαταστάθηκε, είναι πάρα πολύ καλό τώρα. 
Σύντομα θα γίνουν, πάρα πολύ καλά, τα 4 από τα 6 ΒΒ που έχω.

----------


## andreas

ysam: τον DNS της σελετε τον εχω εγω  :: 
Εννοεις για το "σκιλλα"? 

DNS: εδω μπερδευτηκα....

10.19.146.249 --> Δικο μου ακρο --> gw-selete.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.251 --> Ακρο Σελετε --> gw-skilla.selete.awmn

Σωστα?

----------


## andreas

Την cache του BIND πως την καθαριζουμε?
το "rndc flush" δεν φαινεται να δουλευει... (αυξησα τον Α/Α αλλα ακομα μου δειχνει τα παλια ....)

----------


## nkladakis

> ysam: τον DNS της σελετε τον εχω εγω 
> Εννοεις για το "σκιλλα"? 
> 
> DNS: εδω μπερδευτηκα....
> 
> 10.19.146.249 --> Δικο μου ακρο --> gw-selete.skilla.awmn
> 10.19.146.251 --> Ακρο Σελετε --> gw-skilla.selete.awmn
> 
> Σωστα?


Σωστά

----------


## andreas

Tωρα πρεπει να δουλευουν τα δικα μου
Θα φτιαξω και του νωντα και της σελετε με outliner σε λιγο

----------


## racer

> Την cache του BIND πως την καθαριζουμε?
> το "rndc flush" δεν φαινεται να δουλευει... (αυξησα τον Α/Α αλλα ακομα μου δειχνει τα παλια ....)


Του local bind μόνο με restart (πιθανός να παίζει και με -HUP). Εάν κάπου είναι slave πρέπει να σβήσεις και το αρχείο που έχει δημιουργήσει και κρατάει ότι πήρε από τον master πριν να κάνεις restart.

Εάν είναι remote ο server τότε τρέχα γύρευε  ::

----------


## Achille

> Το hop 3 είναι δικό μου. Το firewall που έχω δεν κόβει τα icmp και συνήθως κάνει traceroute


Πρέπει να ανοίξεις στο firewall τις UDP πόρτες 33434 - 33464 ή τέλος πάντων να μην τα κάνεις DROP, αλλά REJECT.

Επίσης πρέπει να αφήνεις τα outgoing port unreachable.

-p Set the base UDP port number used in probes (default is 33434). Traceroute hopes that
nothing is listening on UDP ports base + 1 to base + nhops at the destination host (so
an ICMP PORT_UNREACHABLE message will be returned to terminate the route tracing). If
something is listening on a port in the default range, this option can be used to pick
an unused port range.

----------


## Achille

> 2> Κάποιοι έχουν πάρει άσχετα domains σε σχέση με τα ονόματα (userids) που μπαίνουν στο forum και σε σχέση με τα nodename τους με αποτέλεσμα να μην βγάζει κανείς άκρη.


Αυτό ξαναπέστο... είχαμε πει να είναι ίδιο με τη nodedb τουλάχιστον, αλλά κάποιοι πιέζανε και...

----------


## apoikos

> Το hop 3 είναι δικό μου. Το firewall που έχω δεν κόβει τα icmp και συνήθως κάνει traceroute
> 
> Πρέπει να ανοίξεις στο firewall τις UDP πόρτες 33434 - 33464 ή τέλος πάντων να μην τα κάνεις DROP, αλλά REJECT.


Ok, το έφτιαξα. Θυμόμουν ότι χρησιμοποιούσε ICMP echo, αλλά αυτό το κάνει μόνο αν το ζητήσεις (-Ι).  ::  Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως είναι ότι άλλες φορές δούλευε, άλλες δε δούλευε.

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> 2> Κάποιοι έχουν πάρει άσχετα domains σε σχέση με τα ονόματα (userids) που μπαίνουν στο forum και σε σχέση με τα nodename τους με αποτέλεσμα να μην βγάζει κανείς άκρη.
> 
> 
> Αυτό ξαναπέστο... είχαμε πει να είναι ίδιο με τη nodedb τουλάχιστον, αλλά κάποιοι πιέζανε και...


Πότε το χαμε πει;

----------


## MerNion

Συνέχεια:



> C:\>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 6 ms 4 ms 3 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 731 ms 455 ms 270 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 * 569 ms 944 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 766 ms 762 ms 802 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...

----------


## MerNion

Επίσης:



> C:\>tracert 10.19.141.21
> 
> Tracing route to gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 4 ms 5 ms 3 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 295 ms 404 ms 375 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 500 ms 584 ms 369 ms gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.3]
> 4 423 ms 412 ms 368 ms gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn [10.26.122.222]
> ...


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά... επίσης το gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn δεν κάνει resolve ενώ το reverse (10.19.141.21) κάνει σε gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn. Ο eaggelidis.awmn δεν έχει forward DNS server?

----------


## ysam

ξαναδοκίμασε..  ::

----------


## MerNion

> ξαναδοκίμασε..





> C:\>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 4 ms 1 ms 3 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 474 ms 406 ms 349 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 902 ms 643 ms 526 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 487 ms 563 ms 579 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...


Πάλι τα ίδια  ::

----------


## vegos

Nα κάνω κι εγώ ένα traceroute που έιναι της μόδας:



```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nasos (10.15.158.160)  3.285 ms  2.878 ms  9.571 ms
 2  gw-nasos.pavlidisd.awmn (10.80.181.177)  31.454 ms  123.250 ms *
 3  gw-pavlidisd.stelios.awmn (10.80.185.243)  23.779 ms  64.629 ms  30.694 ms
 4  gw-stelios.ee.awmn (10.80.185.100)  96.087 ms  154.917 ms  106.409 ms
 5  10.2.15.161 (10.2.15.161)  100.197 ms  285.105 ms  485.600 ms
 6  gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.82)  343.478 ms * *
 7  gw-winner.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.137)  287.357 ms  143.109 ms  417.857 ms
 8  bbr1.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.133)  231.938 ms  471.184 ms  69.105 ms
 9  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.2.13.102)  193.638 ms  186.650 ms  258.110 ms
10  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.2.13.102)  466.796 ms !H * *
11  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.2.13.102)  2908.242 ms !H  2639.617 ms !H *
```

----------


## nkladakis

το δικό μου τρελάθηκε  ::  

```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  cisco (10.19.141.193)  3.837 ms  2.218 ms  14.917 ms
 2  gw-xtreme.dlogic.awmn (10.19.141.60)  14.842 ms  5.761 ms  5.747 ms
 3  gw-dlogic.jchr.awmn (10.14.148.233)  14.217 ms  43.223 ms  8.455 ms
 4  10.14.148.243 (10.14.148.243)  12.714 ms  58.246 ms  77.83 ms
 5  gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.83)  34.44 ms  24.956 ms  78.944 ms
 6  cisco.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.82)  48.389 ms  21.538 ms  81.005 ms
 7  gw-eaggelidis.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.68)  50.719 ms  23.8 ms  18.352 ms
 8  10.19.140.234 (10.19.140.234)  41.393 ms  57.625 ms  135.6 ms
 9  gw-achille.drinet.awmn (10.47.130.82)  335.528 ms *  260.206 ms
10  * * *
11  *



traceroute to www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  cisco (10.19.141.193)  32.032 ms  2.279 ms  11.029 ms
 2  gw-xtreme.dlogic.awmn (10.19.141.60)  10.976 ms  12.407 ms  6.722 ms
 3  gw-dlogic.jchr.awmn (10.14.148.233)  8.912 ms  12.421 ms  10.863 ms
 4  10.14.148.243 (10.14.148.243)  24.551 ms  13.771 ms  17.571 ms
 5  gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.83)  20.514 ms  14.693 ms  22.979 ms
 6  cisco.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.82)  29.328 ms  18.042 ms  24.898 ms
 7  gw-eaggelidis.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.68)  17.248 ms  18.629 ms  28.675 ms
 8  10.19.140.234 (10.19.140.234)  69.653 ms  390.909 ms  209.059 ms
 9  10.47.130.82 (10.47.130.82)  26.174 ms * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
```

----------


## MerNion

EDIT MerNion
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι το 10.2.15.161 και 10.19.140.234 να μην κάνουν resolve... Ας τα βάλουμε και αυτα στην λίστα

----------


## Achille

Εντάξει τώρα το http://www.awmn ή ακόμα έχετε πρόβλημα;

----------


## MerNion

Ακόμα τα ίδια.. πάει απο bliz σε cslab και απο εκεί destination unreachable

----------


## vegos

> Εντάξει τώρα το http://www.awmn ή ακόμα έχετε πρόβλημα;




```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nasos (10.15.158.160)  6.943 ms  19.042 ms  3.710 ms
 2  gw-nasos.pavlidisd.awmn (10.80.181.177)  11.152 ms  7.972 ms  11.476 ms
 3  gw-pavlidisd.stelios.awmn (10.80.185.243)  45.141 ms  19.178 ms  15.748 ms
 4  gw-stelios.ee.awmn (10.80.185.100)  249.891 ms *  133.894 ms
 5  10.2.15.161 (10.2.15.161)  73.535 ms  352.556 ms  172.403 ms
 6  gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.82)  329.365 ms *  271.882 ms
 7  gw-winner.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.137)  182.452 ms  102.748 ms  391.407 ms
 8  bbr1.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.133)  65.452 ms *  186.795 ms
 9  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.2.13.102)  115.291 ms  136.626 ms  349.401 ms
10  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.2.13.102)  407.129 ms !N  275.081 ms !N *
```

Edit: Άλλαξε τώρα:



```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nasos (10.15.158.160)  5.698 ms  3.805 ms  9.459 ms
 2  gw-nasos.pavlidisd.awmn (10.80.181.177)  73.723 ms  14.760 ms  31.454 ms
 3  gw-pavlidisd.stelios.awmn (10.80.185.243)  107.231 ms *  42.975 ms
 4  gw-stelios.ee.awmn (10.80.185.100)  1481.854 ms  318.181 ms  146.568 ms
 5  10.2.15.161 (10.2.15.161)  893.656 ms  831.070 ms  229.621 ms
 6  gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.82)  349.455 ms  257.488 ms  274.823 ms
 7  gw-winner.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.137)  420.480 ms  290.739 ms *
 8  bbr1.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.133)  578.675 ms  377.910 ms *
 9  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.2.13.102)  413.744 ms  97.596 ms  279.456 ms
10  zebra.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.250)  94.026 ms  248.757 ms  221.736 ms
11  gw-cslab.ysam2.awmn (10.26.123.94)  227.867 ms  619.563 ms  373.602 ms
12  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  439.219 ms  226.237 ms  580.962 ms
```

----------


## MerNion

Το περίεργο είναι οτι αν κάνω traceroute προς το lola.xtreme.awmn πάει κανονικά από bliz>achille ενώ την ίδια ώρα το http://www.awmn πάει απο cslab>τίποτα.




> C:\>tracert lola.xtreme.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to lola.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.240]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 5 ms 7 ms 2 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 501 ms 579 ms 521 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 344 ms 522 ms 813 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 367 ms 493 ms 492 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...

----------


## Achille

Τώρα; (Σας τα πρίξαμε ε...)

----------


## MerNion

Δεν ξέρω πως το έκανες αυτό αλλά ....  ::  



> C:\>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 3 ms 4 ms 3 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 516 ms 692 ms 554 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 694 ms * 508 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 * 555 ms 410 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...

----------


## MerNion

Δεν μου μοιάζει με bb link πάντως  ::   :: 
Οτι και να είναι να υποθέσω οτι είναι προσωρινό μέχρι να δουλέψει πάλι σωστά ο bliz?

----------


## nvak

Καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μερικές πληροφορίες για τα tunels VPN ( ταχύτητα κλπ)
ώστε να μην ψαχνόμαστε στα traceroute  ::

----------


## sotiris

edit:


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      cisco.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   93 |   93 |   15 |   32 |   93 |   63 |
|              gw-eaggelidis.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   93 |   93 |   16 |   40 |  140 |   32 |
|                           10.19.140.234 -    4 |   93 |   90 |   31 |   96 |  781 |   47 |
|                          1106733127.763 -    0 |   93 |   93 |   31 |   99 |  703 |   47 |
|                          1106725950.172 -    4 |   93 |   90 |   16 |   98 |  657 |   47 |
|                     gw-ysam2.cslab.awmn -    9 |   93 |   85 |   31 |   99 |  829 |   47 |
|                          gw1.ysam2.awmn -   27 |   93 |   68 |   31 |  109 |  672 |   79 |
|                                www.awmn -   27 |   92 |   68 |   15 |   85 |  891 |   16 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

μετά τα 10 πρώτα πακέτα που στέλνει,αλλάζει τις 2 αυτές ΙΡ, στα περιέργα αυτά νούμερα (στις 10.2.13.121 και 10.2.13.102).




> 1 6 ms 29 ms 30 ms cisco.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.241]
> 2 16 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw-eaggelidis.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.68]
> 3 16 ms 30 ms 30 ms *10.19.140.234*
> 4 47 ms 30 ms 30 ms *10.2.13.121*
> 5 16 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw-drinet.cslab.awmn [10.2.13.102]
> 6 47 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw-ysam2.cslab.awmn [10.26.123.93]
> 7 47 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
> 8 96 ms 12 ms 14 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]




```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      cisco.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   74 |   74 |   15 |   56 |  156 |   62 |
|              gw-eaggelidis.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   74 |   74 |   16 |   56 |  281 |   78 |
|                           10.19.140.234 -    0 |   74 |   74 |   15 |   63 |  235 |   47 |
|                             1106731603. -    0 |   74 |   74 |   15 |   62 |  204 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.132 -    2 |   74 |   73 |   31 |   68 |  422 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.141 -    0 |   73 |   73 |   31 |   70 |  375 |   47 |
|                              10.2.12.85 -    0 |   73 |   73 |   31 |   77 |  407 |  109 |
|                                      NS -    0 |   73 |   73 |   31 |  121 | 1141 |   94 |
|                           10.80.185.101 -    5 |   73 |   69 |  156 | 1165 | 3578 | 1907 |

|                          1106750127.327 -    2 |   73 |   71 |  203 | 1195 | 3688 | 2110 |
|                           10.80.185.250 -    2 |   73 |   72 |   78 |  287 |  891 |  109 |
|                             10.80.188.9 -    2 |   73 |   72 |  109 |  303 |  766 |  313 |
|                            10.40.175.99 -    3 |   73 |   71 |   78 |  296 |  656 |  219 |
|                          PATER-FAMILIAS -    0 |   73 |   73 |   93 |  260 |  594 |  328 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## nkladakis

> 1 6 ms 29 ms 30 ms cisco.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.241]
> 2 16 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw-eaggelidis.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.68]
> 3 16 ms 30 ms 30 ms *10.19.140.234*
> 4 47 ms 30 ms 30 ms *10.2.13.121*
> 5 16 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw-drinet.cslab.awmn [10.2.13.102]
> 6 47 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw-ysam2.cslab.awmn [10.26.123.93]
> 7 47 ms 30 ms 30 ms gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
> 8 96 ms 12 ms 14 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]


Περίεργο από εμένα είσαι πιο κοντά.

----------


## MerNion

> C:\>tracert http://www.ifaistos.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to ns.ifaistos.awmn [10.18.213.66]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 35 ms 52 ms 107 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 28 ms 30 ms 11 ms gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.3]
> 4 15 ms 13 ms 16 ms gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn [10.26.122.222]
> ...





> C:\>tracert cisco.sotiris.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to cisco.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.74]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 4 ms 4 ms 2 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 * 31 ms 34 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 108 ms 15 ms 87 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 260 ms 78 ms 78 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...


Και άλλα, και άλλα λάθη... στην λίστα και αυτά
Το hop 8 ποιος είναι και κανει filter το traceroute?

----------


## Achille

> Καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μερικές πληροφορίες για τα tunels VPN ( ταχύτητα κλπ)
> ώστε να μην ψαχνόμαστε στα traceroute


Tόση ταχύτητα ώστε να μην χρειάζετε να ξέρετε, γιατί δεν θα μπουκώνουν ποτέ.

Νίκο (Κλαδάκη) μήπως είναι πάλι κάτω το λινκ με ysam2; Γιατί και εγώ ενώ έβγαινα από σένα, τώρα πάω από cslab.

----------


## ysam

^&*@^##^@(*&#%@(*#@% yup.

Με έχει βάλει στο μάτι. Τώρα είναι down και το ysam και το ysam2. 

Θα του βάλω βόμβα δεν θα μου γλιτώσει.  ::

----------


## B52

> ^&*@^##^@(*&#%@(*#@% yup.
> 
> Με έχει βάλει στο μάτι. Τώρα είναι down και το ysam και το ysam2. 
> 
> Θα του βάλω βόμβα δεν θα μου γλιτώσει.


Βαλε βαλε... καυτα ολα.... αυτο που εδωσα στο Νικο εχθες επεξε τελικα ? 
 ::

----------


## ysam

Αυτό έπεξε την κεραία όμως για ρώτα τον την βίδωσε? Γιατί εκεί που έιχαμε -65dbm me FULL SPEED τώρα έχουμε -95dbm.. 

Το κερατό μου..

----------


## eaggelidis

Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι.

Δεν έχω DNS και μάλλον δεν θα αποκτήσω.

Ο xtreme μου δίνει εκείνος και μάλλον θα του καταχωρήσω όλες τις ip για να τις κάνει εκείνος resolve.

Απλά ο χρόνος με κυνηγάει και δεν προλαβαίνω

Η

----------


## MerNion

> Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι.
> 
> Δεν έχω DNS και μάλλον δεν θα αποκτήσω.
> 
> Ο xtreme μου δίνει εκείνος και μάλλον θα του καταχωρήσω όλες τις ip για να τις κάνει εκείνος resolve.
> 
> Απλά ο χρόνος με κυνηγάει και δεν προλαβαίνω
> 
> Η


Μπορεί να τις κάνει host ο Κλαδάκης. Αλλωστε το είχε δηλώσει οτι μπορεί να κάνει host όποιου θέλει.. Μίλα μαζί του όταν μπορείς  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Είναι στα to do

H

----------


## nkladakis

> Αυτό έπεξε την κεραία όμως για ρώτα τον την βίδωσε? Γιατί εκεί που έιχαμε -65dbm me FULL SPEED τώρα έχουμε -95dbm.. 
> 
> Το κερατό μου..


Που μπορω να βρω δαγκανες με κοφτερα δοντια που να χωνονται μεσα στο σωληνα?

----------


## ysam

Νομίζω έχει ο παπακαρχαρίας..  ::

----------


## ysam

BTW Το δικό μου dns είναι μία χαρά...

----------


## ysam

Να σας πω ένα ανέκδοτο? 

Κλαδάκης. Νομίζω τελικά ότι δεν είναι τυχαίο. Με το παραμικρό αεράκι κουνιούνται τα κεραίάκια του.. xaxaxaxaxaxa  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Μάλλον βάζει λάθος τις δαγκάνες  ::

----------


## MerNion

> C:\>tracert http://www.machine22.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to ns.machine22.awmn [10.14.146.65]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 4 ms 1 ms 1 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 10 ms 7 ms 7 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 33 ms 22 ms 13 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 28 ms 27 ms 32 ms gw-drinet.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
> ...





> C:\>tracert http://www.stardust.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.stardust.awmn [10.21.122.113]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 6 ms 3 ms 3 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 72 ms 206 ms 68 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 37 ms 38 ms 106 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 47 ms 28 ms 44 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...






> C:\>tracert 10.21.123.1
> 
> Tracing route to WIFI [10.21.123.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 6 ms 4 ms 2 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 10 ms 8 ms 25 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 14 ms 9 ms 12 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 16 ms 15 ms 10 ms bbr1.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
> ...


Το 10.21.123. δεν εχει dns server?

Στην λίστα και αυτά

----------


## ysam

Νοπε.. Είναι του Σωκράτη Hobbit nodename=socrates

----------


## MerNion

Ας το αναλάβει και αυτό ο Κλαδάκης αν δεν θέλει να στήσει ο Σωκράτης...

----------


## socrates

Το αναλαμβάνω... έστειλα στον Φαίδωνα pm για το domain.

(www.) socrates.awmn

----------


## MerNion

> C:\>tracert houseclub.selete.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to houseclub.selete.awmn [10.19.147.3]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 2 ms 1 ms <1 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 91 ms 238 ms 176 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 328 ms 269 ms 190 ms gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
> 4 130 ms * 184 ms gw-drinet.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
> ...


Σε ποιον ανήκουν αυτά; Μπήκαν και αυτά στην λίστα...

----------


## andreas

Ειναι του outliner
we work on it  ::

----------


## MerNion

Οκ τότε  :: 

Εχω και άλλα  ::   ::  




> 7 399 ms 255 ms 146 ms cisco.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.66]
> 8 2569 ms * * *gw-pater_familias2.awmn [10.45.165.75]*
> * 9 * * * Request timed out.*
> 10 * 1250 ms 1378 ms *10.34.167.17*


Δεν περιμένω ο Nickibanez να στήσει ακόμα dns (μόλις συνδέθηκε απ' ότι ειδα σε άλλο topic) αλλά να είναι στα υπ' όψιν todo...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Οκ τότε 
> 
> Εχω και άλλα   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 399 ms 255 ms 146 ms cisco.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.66]
> ...


Είστε σβέλτοι.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
το στήνω τώρα το δικό μου.

----------


## MerNion

Ενα απο τα καλύτερα traceroute που έχω κάνει!



> C:\>tracert http://www.magla.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.magla.awmn [10.15.158.65]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 3 ms 1 ms 1 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 * * 129 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 * 419 ms 454 ms gw-ngia.vardas.awmn [10.2.4.238]
> 4 95 ms 189 ms 186 ms gw-vardas.jamesbond.awmn [10.2.4.230]
> ...


  ::   ::  

Ουδεν σχόλιο... πάλι καλά που υπάρχει που και που κανας κόμβος ενδιάμεσα  ::

----------


## MerNion

> C:\>tracert 10.40.178.59
> 
> Tracing route to PICASSO [10.40.178.59]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 2 ms 1 ms 4 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 31 ms * 231 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 126 ms 242 ms 187 ms gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.3]
> 4 100 ms 257 ms 161 ms gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn [10.26.122.222]
> ...





> 7 377 ms 508 ms 148 ms gw-ee.capvar.awmn [10.31.176.243]
> 8 309 ms 195 ms 170 ms gw-capvar.b52.awmn [10.42.44.73]
> 9 * 357 ms 931 ms *gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.67]*
> 10 325 ms * 252 ms *10.42.44.202*
> 11 627 ms 281 ms 138 ms *NS [10.17.121.249]*
> 12 251 ms * 505 ms *ap.2125.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.59]*
> 13 1498 ms 1422 ms 1716 ms *gw-dimitris_jacobs.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.83]*
> 
> Trace complete.


Και άλλα λάθη στην λίστα

----------


## MerNion

> traceroute to milan.koko.awmn (10.20.220.10), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 ns.ysam.awmn (10.19.143.1) 0.194 ms 0.145 ms 0.112 ms
> 2 2801-3210.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.250) 4.458 ms 5.756 ms 4.614 ms
> 3 minoas.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.130) 6.376 ms 8.718 ms 7.398 ms
> 4 gw-top.mew.awmn (10.17.122.202) 8.804 ms 9.034 ms 8.137 ms
> 5 gw-mew.alasondro.awmn (10.32.46.241) 14.245 ms 70.623 ms 16.198 ms
> 6 *10.27.228.154* (10.27.228.154) 37.833 ms 126.031 ms 72.813 ms
> 7 avgi.thanasis.awmn (10.15.156.2) 206.565 ms 104.789 ms 126.798 ms
> 8 *gw-cha0s.thanasis.awmn (10.15.156.67)* 254.575 ms * *
> ...

----------


## MerNion

> 5 853 ms 708 ms 737 ms gw-nvak.netsailor.awmn [10.14.145.106]
> 6 615 ms 592 ms 703 ms gw-netsailor.jchr.awmn [10.21.124.67]
> 7 455 ms * 193 ms gw-jchr.amar.awmn [10.14.148.243]
> 8 369 ms 203 ms 211 ms *10.34.166.67*
> 9 569 ms 547 ms * gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.82]
> 10 146 ms 81 ms 113 ms gw-sotiris.pater_familias2.awmn [10.45.165.75]


Να υποθέσω οτι λείπει dns server για τον 69eyes?

----------


## sotiris

> 5 853 ms 708 ms 737 ms gw-nvak.netsailor.awmn [10.14.145.106]
> 6 615 ms 592 ms 703 ms gw-netsailor.jchr.awmn [10.21.124.67]
> 7 455 ms * 193 ms gw-jchr.amar.awmn [10.14.148.243]
> 8 369 ms 203 ms 211 ms *10.34.166.67*
> 9 569 ms 547 ms * gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.82]
> 10 146 ms 81 ms 113 ms gw-sotiris.pater_familias2.awmn [10.45.165.75]
> 
> 
> Να υποθέσω οτι λείπει dns server για τον 69eyes?


πολυ σωστά υποθέτεις...
ο 69 δεν έχει στήσει dns,είναι στην διαδικασία που διαβάζει για να μαθει πως να το στήσει,και θα χαρεί πολύ να βρει ενα tutorial που να εξηγεί πως στήνεται το dns σε slackware.
θα μπορουσα μάλλον να τον βάλω στο δικό μου...αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να το μάθει και αυτό.

απο την άλλη χαίρομαι που επι τέλους από την διαδρομή αυτή, όλα δουλεύουν σωστά σχετικά με την σειρά των ονομάτων στο 10.45.165.0/24

από την άλλη διαδρομή (μέσω eaggelidis) δεν υπάρχει επικοινωνία από χτες,χωρίς να έχει βρεθεί λύση ακόμη,οπότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις έλεγχο εάν δουλεύουν όλα σωστά μέχρι τον pater familias2...εξάλλου εκείνη ήταν και η προβληματική διαδρομή σχετικά με τα ονόματα.

----------


## MerNion

> 1 ns.ysam.awmn (10.19.143.1) 0.191 ms 0.150 ms 0.119 ms
> 2 gw-ysam2.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.93) 6.367 ms 5.755 ms 6.059 ms
> 3 gw-cslab.vlsi.awmn (10.26.123.86) 10.085 ms 8.351 ms 8.250 ms
> 4 minoas.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.130) 8.737 ms 9.219 ms 9.725 ms
> 5 gw-vlsi.tenorism.awmn (10.87.183.217) 64.829 ms 23.705 ms 11.413 ms
> 6 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249) 27.703 ms 24.931 ms 10.614 ms
> 7 gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67) 30.244 ms 14.009 ms 10.545 ms
> 8 *gw-philip.b52.awmn (10.42.44.202)* 21.379 ms 12.391 ms 19.076 ms
> 9 ns.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.1) 27.645 ms 50.407 ms 55.305 ms


το 8 πρέπει να είναι gw-b52.philip633.awmn

----------


## MerNion

> C:\>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 11 ms 1 ms 1 ms ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
> 2 134 ms 98 ms 172 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 202 ms 99 ms 213 ms 10.2.13.150
> 4 119 ms 46 ms 29 ms *1107918066.202 [10.2.13.133]*
> ...


Τι είναι αυτά;

----------


## enaon

Είχα κλείσει το dns. Τα νούμερα είναι απο δοκιμές, πρέπει να είναι οκ τωρα πάλι.

----------


## MerNion

> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.26.122.129
> 2 108 ms 58 ms 53 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 38 ms 52 ms 29 ms gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.3]
> 4 150 ms 105 ms 454 ms gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn [10.26.122.222]
> ...


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά....

----------


## MerNion

Κάποιος από τα Β.Π. αν μου εξηγήσει τι γίνεται εδώ:



> 5 18 ms 87 ms 207 ms gw-drinet.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
> 6 77 ms 70 ms 183 ms gw-stardust.netsailor.awmn [10.21.122.166]
> 7 105 ms 67 ms 107 ms gw-socrates.stardust.awmn [10.21.122.246]
> 8 131 ms * 114 ms gw-ysam.socrates.awmn [10.21.123.225]
> 9 76 ms 101 ms 127 ms 10.21.125.65


Προφανώς υπάρχουν λάθη (εκτός και αν χάνει πάλι hops το tracert). Πάντως από αυτά που φαίνονται δεν βγαίνει νόημα.. drinet>nvak|stardust>netsailor|socrates>stardust|ysam>socrates...

Επίσης τα 10.21.123.249 και 10.21.123.225 εχουν το ίδιο reverse (gw-ysam.socrates.awmn)... Κάτι λάθος πάλι...




> 5 wrt.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.197) 2.984 ms 3.262 ms 4.549 ms
> 6 gw-ysam.socrates.awmn (10.21.123.249) 7.410 ms 6.356 ms 4.450 ms
> 7 gw-ysam.socrates.awmn (10.21.123.225) 12.044 ms 5.781 ms 9.898 ms
> 8 10.21.125.65 (10.21.125.65) 29.964 ms 15.118 ms 12.682 ms

----------


## ysam

Αυτό 
6 gw-ysam.socrates.awmn (10.21.123.249)

Πρέπει να γίνει 

gw2.socrates.awmn


-ΓΣ

----------


## Philip

Ποιός Είναι το *10.37.61.73* ;


```
Tracing route to lola.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.240]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn [10.34.61.204]
  6     7 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  7     *       11 ms     9 ms  10.37.61.73
  8    13 ms    10 ms    10 ms  gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  9     9 ms    12 ms     8 ms  bridge-ysam2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.65]
 10    53 ms    45 ms    16 ms  1-2801.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 11    59 ms    57 ms     *     gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 12    30 ms    53 ms     9 ms  gw-mt.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.169]
 13    12 ms    91 ms    16 ms  lola.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.240]
```

----------


## dti

Είναι ip του outliner (tripkaos)

----------


## MerNion

[quote="Philip_633"]Ποιός Είναι το *10.37.61.73* ;


Δες στην υπογραφή μου την λίστα... φιγουράρει στις πρώτες θέσεις  ::

----------


## Philip

*Προστέθηκε και άλλος στην διαδρομή αυτήν και όχι μονό αυτό αλλά τα λινκ από εκεί είναι για κλάματα* 


```
Tracing route to lola.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.240]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     *        1 ms     3 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn [10.34.61.204]
  6   112 ms    60 ms    45 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  7    15 ms    12 ms     5 ms  10.37.61.73
  8    20 ms     9 ms   130 ms  10.37.56.106
  9    29 ms   101 ms    10 ms  10.37.56.65
 10    10 ms    10 ms     *     1-2801.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 11    70 ms     9 ms    12 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 12   267 ms   153 ms   217 ms  gw-mt.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.169]
 13    25 ms    14 ms    14 ms  lola.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.240]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

...και από έμενα που με πάει από αλλού τα ίδια χάλια είναι :



```
 


C:\Documents and Settings\DiMiTRiS^^^>tracert 10.19.141.240

Tracing route to lola.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.240]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  int-network.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.201]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.83]
  3   113 ms    99 ms   182 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  4   101 ms   205 ms   130 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  5    30 ms    42 ms    55 ms  10.37.61.73
  6     *      229 ms     *     gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  7   218 ms   224 ms   158 ms  10.37.56.65
  8    20 ms    59 ms    32 ms  1-2801.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
  9    17 ms   105 ms    20 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 10   112 ms    86 ms    87 ms  gw-mt.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.169]
 11    72 ms    80 ms   137 ms  lola.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.240]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## sotiris

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12661
και εψαχνα αυτο το thread για να ποσταρω χτες, δεν το βρηκα και εκανα ενα νεο.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
C:\Documents and Settings\DiMiTRiS^^^>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  int-network.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.201]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.83]
  3     6 ms     9 ms     5 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  4    18 ms    42 ms    51 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  5  2666 ms  1518 ms   878 ms  10.37.61.73
  6   347 ms   473 ms   362 ms  10.37.61.67
  7   617 ms  1057 ms   741 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
  8   775 ms   871 ms   365 ms  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn [10.19.145.17]
  9   497 ms   376 ms   401 ms  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.33]
 10   271 ms   435 ms   456 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
 11   668 ms   342 ms   399 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 12     *     gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]  reports: Destination host unreacha
ble.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  4   132 ms    49 ms    20 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.83]
  5    71 ms   165 ms   240 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  6   136 ms   134 ms    93 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  7   578 ms   480 ms     *     10.37.61.73
  8   281 ms   116 ms    61 ms  gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  9   154 ms   472 ms    90 ms  bridge-ysam2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.65]
 10   338 ms   620 ms   385 ms  1-2801.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 11   548 ms   588 ms   344 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 12   327 ms   347 ms   621 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## B52

Το θεμα ειναι γιατι σε παει απο εκει και οχι απο δω που παει πιο γρηγορα κατσε να μετρησουμε hops...  ::  


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  0.409 ms  2.110 ms  2.636 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  1.176 ms  0.687 ms  1.360 ms
 3  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn (10.34.61.204)  0.999 ms  1.089 ms  2.001 ms
 4  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  4.353 ms  13.991 ms  4.051 ms
 5  10.37.61.73 (10.37.61.73)  8.194 ms  14.097 ms  8.364 ms
 6  10.37.56.81 (10.37.56.81)  215.800 ms  45.927 ms  12.424 ms
 7  10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65)  7.472 ms  7.579 ms  15.331 ms
 8  1-2801.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233)  15.822 ms  24.985 ms  72.135 ms
 9  gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)  78.585 ms  94.801 ms  27.093 ms
10  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  22.330 ms  26.659 ms  32.134 ms
```

----------


## B52

Για κανε trace απο τον 10.42.44.202 router να δουμε απο που θα σε παει ...  ::

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5   210 ms   224 ms   152 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  6    75 ms    44 ms    34 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  7   217 ms   323 ms   572 ms  10.37.61.73
  8   588 ms   153 ms    50 ms  gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  9   176 ms   116 ms   218 ms  bridge-ysam2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.65]
 10   309 ms   367 ms     *     1-2801.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 11    71 ms    47 ms    30 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 12    42 ms    84 ms   153 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## papashark

```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. gw-ap.pireas.awmn                 0.0%   201    3.5   3.6   3.3   9.8   0.7
 2. gw-pireas.hook.awmn               0.0%   201    7.8   6.0   5.0  14.4   1.6
 3. 10.80.182.51                      0.0%   200    5.5   6.2   5.2  16.2   1.7
 4. gw-ns1-ns2.stelios.awmn           0.0%   200    5.7   6.3   5.3  13.9   1.5
 5. 10.80.185.250                     2.5%   200  190.1  42.3   6.8 676.3 101.2
 6. 10.80.188.9                       3.0%   200  180.5  69.4   8.9 864.9 110.8
 7. gw-duck.stevemad.awmn             3.5%   200  191.8  90.0  11.2 808.8 116.0
 8. 10.46.75.217                      6.0%   200  898.8 233.4  13.3 1195. 229.1
 9. 10.46.75.230                      4.5%   200  511.2 263.7  15.2 1243. 241.1
10. gw-vardas.ngia.awmn               5.0%   200  527.3 274.7  17.7 1240. 242.4
11. gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn            6.0%   200  868.9 280.6  19.3 1333. 248.0
12. gw-ngia.blizovios.awmn            4.5%   200  818.1 276.7  20.3 1256. 234.9
13. gw-drinet.nvak.awmn               6.5%   200  766.8 292.7  37.6 1351. 245.2
14. gw-nvak.dti.awmn                  8.5%   200  752.6 460.2  74.4 1447. 258.5
15. 1-2801.ysam2.awmn                 6.0%   200  704.7 461.8  50.0 1419. 267.6
16. gw1.ysam2.awmn                    6.0%   200  674.2 469.5  50.3 1361. 267.8
17. www.awmn                          6.5%   200  688.8 473.0  57.0 1304. 255.2
```

Αναρωτιέμαι 
1) γιατί πάντα αργεί όταν φτάσει στο Ysam2 (εκτός εάν αργεί στο dti-ysam), 

2) Ποιός είναι ο 10.46.75.χχχ

3) Γιατί πάντα έχουμε λίγα χαμένα πακέτα....  ::

----------


## dti

> Αναρωτιέμαι 
> 1) γιατί πάντα αργεί όταν φτάσει στο Ysam2 (εκτός εάν αργεί στο dti-ysam),


Μάλλον αργεί κάπως στο nvak-dti (καθώς δεν είναι κεντραρισμένη η δική μου κεραία).
Στο dti-ysam2 κάνει από 1-10 ms συνήθως.

----------


## nikpet

```
 traceroute 10.19.143.13
traceroute to 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11)  142.372 ms  74.379 ms  68.464 ms
 2  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  113.170 ms  66.001 ms  64.568 ms
 3  bridge-ysam2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.65)  112.351 ms  126.370 ms  107.498 ms
 4  1-2801.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233)  169.673 ms  127.515 ms  185.168 ms
 5  gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)  147.266 ms  165.622 ms  108.406 ms
 6  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  20.580 ms  26.004 ms  46.855 ms
```



```
 traceroute 10.19.146.249
traceroute to 10.19.146.249 (10.19.146.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11)  55.519 ms  60.304 ms  9.763 ms
 2  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  57.330 ms  52.255 ms  37.252 ms
 3  10.37.56.108 (10.37.56.108)  100.684 ms  59.313 ms  29.930 ms
 4  10.37.61.67 (10.37.61.67)  54.112 ms  14.603 ms  13.832 ms
 5  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  41.544 ms  31.944 ms  29.925 ms
```






```
 traceroute 10.2.13.131
traceroute to 10.2.13.131 (10.2.13.131), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11)  27.702 ms  81.057 ms  35.872 ms
 2  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  80.221 ms  88.353 ms  39.088 ms
 3  * gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  1470.457 ms !H *
 4  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  1256.376 ms !H *
```



```
 traceroute 10.26.122.1
traceroute to 10.26.122.1 (10.26.122.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11)  360.074 ms  118.348 ms  960.637 ms
 2  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  863.773 ms  567.555 ms  463.557 ms
 3  * gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  1265.376 ms !H *
 4  * gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  2837.812 ms !H *
```



```
 traceroute 10.2.12.1
traceroute to 10.2.12.1 (10.2.12.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11)  17.737 ms  46.562 ms  53.946 ms
 2  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  31.211 ms  55.673 ms  57.059 ms
 3  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  2015.012 ms !H * *
 4  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  927.012 ms !H * *
```



```
traceroute 10.26.125.65
traceroute to 10.26.125.65 (10.26.125.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11)  62.859 ms  29.419 ms  17.826 ms
 2  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  60.850 ms  76.704 ms  75.600 ms
 3  * * gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  861.315 ms !H
 4  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  3070.920 ms !H
```

Προς βορρά φαίνονται οκ...

Προς Αμπελόκηπους ας μην πω καλύτερα...  ::   ::  
Εδώ και δυο μέρες συμβαίνει αυτό...

Ακούω προτάσεις γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό...

----------


## papashark

Aνάλογα από ποιά μεριά περνάς.....



```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. gw-ap.pireas.awmn                 0.0%  2230    3.8   3.4   3.1  25.2   1.7
 2. gw-pireas.hook.awmn               0.0%  2230    6.5   6.0   5.0  38.2   2.3
 3. 10.80.182.200                     0.0%  2230    9.8  10.1   6.0  69.1   5.6
 4. gw-ns2.b52.awmn                   0.0%  2230    7.2  10.0   5.9  61.7   5.6
 5. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn              0.1%  2230   11.1  10.3   6.2  63.7   5.4
 6. gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn       0.0%  2230   11.4  10.6   6.4  62.2   5.5
 7. gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn       0.0%  2230   23.1  11.4   6.8  74.7   5.5
 8. gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn           3.0%  2230   93.5  51.4   9.7 804.8  41.0
 9. gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn           3.4%  2230   90.3  94.9  13.9 1329.  71.1
10. 10.37.56.81                       5.6%  2230   95.8 122.0  28.6 1235.  75.1
11. bridge-ysam2.dti.awmn             5.9%  2230   77.3 122.3  21.3 1157.  76.0
12. 1-2801.ysam2.awmn                 6.5%  2230  122.2 126.8  16.3 1077.  76.6
13. gw1.ysam2.awmn                    5.0%  2230   99.7 127.6  24.0 1000.  73.9
14. www.awmn                          6.0%  2230  163.4 127.2  22.7 927.2  75.1
```

Μια φορά να φτάσω στο http://www.awmn χωρίς χαμένα πακέτα....  ::

----------


## B52

Βρε Πανο δεν εχει loss απλα το mtr μ@λ@κιζετε..... διαπιστωμενο.  ::

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     3 ms     7 ms     9 ms  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
  6    28 ms    43 ms    41 ms  gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn [10.2.16.94]
  7    63 ms    65 ms    42 ms  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn [10.37.62.11]
  8    40 ms    90 ms    45 ms  10.37.56.81
  9    74 ms    37 ms    71 ms  10.37.56.65
 10    52 ms    93 ms    75 ms  dti-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 11    52 ms    58 ms   133 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 12    56 ms    80 ms    39 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Τα πράγματα φαίνονται καλυτέρα μετά από κάποιες αλλαγές στο BGP αλλά πάλι τρέχα γύρευε ποιος είναι.

----------


## Philip

*Επίσης και αυτό.*



```
Tracing route to gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  4     9 ms    11 ms     4 ms  10.38.117.81
  5     9 ms    11 ms     6 ms  10.38.117.74
  6    23 ms    11 ms    15 ms  10.20.216.241
  7    40 ms    12 ms    21 ms  10.20.216.59
  8    34 ms    55 ms    34 ms  gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## dti

> ```
> Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   8    40 ms    90 ms    45 ms  10.37.56.81
>   9    74 ms    37 ms    71 ms  10.37.56.65
>  
> 
> Trace complete.
> ...


Εγώ είμαι, ελπίζω το πρόβλημα να ήταν παροδικό, κατά τη διάρκεια κάποιων ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## nikpet

Εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να πάω πίσω από τα Τουρκοβούνια, παρουσιάζοντας το ίδιο σύμπτωμα...

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     4 ms     8 ms    12 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
  6    82 ms   158 ms   149 ms  gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn [10.2.16.94]
  7   286 ms   217 ms   234 ms  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn [10.37.62.11]
  8   583 ms   225 ms   110 ms  10.37.56.106
  9   407 ms   392 ms  1144 ms  10.37.56.65
 10   171 ms   230 ms   192 ms  dti-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 11     *        *      700 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 12     *     1018 ms   619 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Τα πράγματα σήμερα είναι χειροτέρα και ακόμα περισσότερα hops.

----------


## MerNion

> C:\Documents and Settings\Constantinos>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 2 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.26.122.129
> 2 * 15 ms 65 ms gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
> 3 15 ms 17 ms 8 ms gw-lan-poseidon.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.9]
> 4 26 ms 155 ms 14 ms gw-ngia.vardas.awmn [10.2.4.238]
> ...


Ελεος δηλαδή... 20 hops? Μιλάμε πέρασα από όλα τα Προάστεια. Βόρειοανατολικά-Νοτια-νοτιοδυτικά-δυτικά-βορειοδυτικά-βόρεια (αντί να πάω απλά απο βορειοανατολικα-βόρεια)... Υπάρχει και το EME (earth-moon-earth για το μέλλον)

----------


## nvak

Τι να κάνουμε αφού βρίσκεται στις ανασκαφές ο Σωτήρης  ::  

Δές το θετικά γνωρίζεις κόσμο  ::

----------


## spirosco

Νεαρε, ανοιξε ο καιρος και το ριξαμε στις βολτες?  ::

----------


## ysam

Απορώ βασικά πως το κατάφερες.. Είσαι πολύ τυχερός και θα έπρεπε να το χαίρεσαι.

----------


## MerNion

Εγώ ήλπιζα να με πάει και απο ανατολικά μερία για καμία βουτιά στην θάλασσα αλλά δεν έκατσε... αύριο μπορεί να έχει κέφια προς τα εκεί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πάλι καλά πόυ δεν σε έφερε από τα Νότια  ::

----------


## Philip

::  Πάντως την βουτιά στην θάλασσα την γλύτωσε


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     4 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     3 ms     4 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  6  1515 ms   170 ms    93 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  7   180 ms   560 ms    57 ms  10.37.61.73
  8    25 ms    10 ms    92 ms  gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  9   118 ms    50 ms   130 ms  10.37.56.65
 10   448 ms   127 ms   144 ms  dti-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 11   200 ms   235 ms   204 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 12   271 ms   357 ms   265 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```


Αυτό το έχω βάλει εδώ πολλές φορές τελικά δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για να φτιαχτεί?

----------


## papashark

Σήμερα πάει καλά  ::  


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.254]
  2     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-ap.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.62]
  3     9 ms     8 ms    12 ms  gw-pireas.hook.awmn [10.80.183.75]
  4    57 ms    71 ms    77 ms  10.80.182.200
  5    70 ms   153 ms   110 ms  10.42.44.81
  6    67 ms    10 ms    73 ms  10.17.119.65
  7    27 ms    37 ms    36 ms  10.34.61.217
  8    22 ms    16 ms    17 ms  10.34.61.204
  9    27 ms    40 ms   108 ms  10.37.57.68
 10   122 ms    51 ms    53 ms  10.37.61.73
 11    26 ms    25 ms    14 ms  10.37.56.106
 12   250 ms   138 ms   136 ms  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.65]
 13   431 ms   318 ms   173 ms  dti-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.233]
 14   163 ms   107 ms   232 ms  10.19.143.241
 15   201 ms   866 ms   186 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

_Για κάποιο λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω, όταν κάνω από το PC μου tracert, δεν παίρνω στοιχεία από τον dns, ενώ όταν κάνω από τον router μου, τα πέρνω κανονικά (εκτός από τα γνωστά)_



```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-ap.pireas.awmn (10.80.183.62)  3.260 ms  3.078 ms  3.017 ms
 2  gw-pireas.hook.awmn (10.80.183.75)  6.380 ms  5.891 ms  5.238 ms
 3  10.80.182.200 (10.80.182.200)  119.993 ms  22.391 ms  48.366 ms
 4  gw-ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.81)  7.791 ms  13.049 ms  15.649 ms
 5  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  25.445 ms  11.649 ms  32.099 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  91.472 ms  144.887 ms  81.867 ms
 7  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn (10.34.61.204)  80.685 ms  50.414 ms  65.637 ms
 8  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  65.498 ms  56.951 ms  114.926 ms
 9  10.37.61.73 (10.37.61.73)  119.208 ms  144.725 ms  158.143 ms
10  10.37.56.106 (10.37.56.106)  116.151 ms  272.928 ms  479.796 ms
11  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.65)  196.515 ms  155.767 ms  118.052 ms
12  dti-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233)  34.523 ms  51.556 ms  169.245 ms
13  gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)  268.011 ms  166.823 ms  115.659 ms
14  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  92.980 ms  46.287 ms  62.924 ms
```

Και με mtr



```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. gw-ap.pireas.awmn                 0.0%   101    4.0   3.6   3.2  12.1   1.0
 2. gw-pireas.hook.awmn               0.0%   101    5.4   5.7   5.1   9.3   0.7
 3. 10.80.182.200                     0.0%   100   58.8  70.5   6.9 192.2  50.2
 4. gw-ns2.b52.awmn                   0.0%   100   49.8  68.5   6.2 220.3  47.8
 5. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn              0.0%   100   87.1  67.7   6.4 190.3  50.8
 6. gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn       0.0%   100  101.0  70.8   6.6 225.3  49.4
 7. gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn       0.0%   100   36.9  76.2   6.7 225.2  53.4
 8. gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn         1.0%   100  129.0 107.2  10.0 513.2  95.4
 9. 10.37.61.73                       1.0%   100   54.0 182.5  14.1 1096. 208.4
10. 10.37.56.106                      0.0%   100   79.6 181.8  18.5 1084. 200.3
11. bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn             2.0%   100   48.3 179.3  16.2 1093. 192.2
12. dti-ysam2.ysam2.awmn              0.0%   100  179.9 209.1  25.4 1015. 203.3
13. gw1.ysam2.awmn                    2.0%   100  121.2 199.4  22.3 994.7 191.2
14. www.awmn                          3.0%   100   51.6 208.7  29.5 940.7 203.6
```

----------


## trendy

> Για κάποιο λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω, όταν κάνω από το PC μου tracert, δεν παίρνω στοιχεία από τον dns, ενώ όταν κάνω από τον router μου, τα πέρνω κανονικά (εκτός από τα γνωστά)


Τι dns έχεις βάλει σε κάθε περίπτωση; Ανάφερέ τους με τη σειρά που είναι δηλωμένοι!

----------


## papashark

Εδώ είναι το περίεργο...

Έχω :
PC :
10.80.183.254 (τον router μου)
195.170.0.2 (ΟΤΕΝΕΤ DNS)
62.103.xx.xx (o internet router μου, έχω subnet με static IPs, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζετε)

Debian Router :
(άμα μου πεις και πως βλέπω τι έχω στο debian, θα κάνω edit και θα τα γράψω....  ::  )

----------


## MerNion

Δες στο /etc/resolv.conf

----------


## Billgout

Μία πρόχειρη λύση είναι να βάλεις πάνω από τον DNS του router σου, τον "master" DNS που έχει ο router σου και παίρνει τα στοιχεία.
Αν και μαλλον misconfiguration πρέπει να έχεις στον δικό σου DNS...

Ψαξε τα αρχεία named.conf και resolv.conf (τώρα στο Debian δεν ξέρω που είναι  ::  )

----------


## papashark

> Δες στο /etc/resolv.conf




```
search papashark.awmn
nameserver 10.80.183.60
```

----------


## trendy

Το dns δεν παίρνει σβάρνα όσους servers έχεις δηλώσει, τόσο στα win όσο και στο linux. Ρωτάει τον πρώτο και μόνο αν δεν πάρει απάντηση πάει στον επόμενο. Αν σου δουλεύει ο dns της πΟΤΕνετ μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι δεν μπορεί να πάρει names από τον router σου και πάει κατ'εύθειαν στον dns της πΟΤΕνετ. Το μυστήριο βέβαια θα λυθεί με την εντολή nslookup.
Εκεί βάζοντας ένα όνομα ή ένα name θα σου απαντήσει λέγοντας και ποιο dns χρησιμοποίησε ή μπορείς να το ορίσεις και εσύ χειροκίνητα. 
Πάντως ανεξάρτητα από το τι φταίει το σωστό είναι να ορίσεις ένα dns server που θα έχει σύνδεση και με internet και με awmn, ώστε να αποφασίζει αυτός ποιον root να ρωτήσει ανάλογα με το request σου.

----------


## vegos

> ```
> search papashark.awmn
> nameserver 10.80.183.60
> ```


Πάνο, βάλε εκεί μέσα και τους DNS του ISP σου, και στα PCια σου, βάλε για DNS το linux.

Βέβαια δεν θα παίζει αν πέσει το linux...

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  6     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Το καλύτερο που έχω δει μπράβο σας

----------


## spirosco

Εχει λιγη δουλιτσα ακομη αυτη η διαδρομη. Ισως μεχρι αυριο το βραδυ να εχει σταθεροποιηθει.

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to 10.14.151.140 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  6     3 ms     6 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  7    41 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-ysam2.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.233]
  8     7 ms     8 ms    24 ms  10.14.142.129
  9    99 ms     9 ms     8 ms  10.14.142.139
 10    74 ms    71 ms    15 ms  10.14.151.129
 11    32 ms    80 ms    31 ms  10.14.151.140

Trace complete.
```

ok Το ενα ειναι down στο nagios το 10.14.151.0/24 ?

----------


## nvak

Ένα default route μου έρχεται απο Dti μεριά. 
( όταν τον έκοψα ήρθε απο ysam2 )

Γιά ψαχθείτε να δείτε ποιανού του ξέφυγε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Στέλνει ένα ο γειτονας μου ο vaggos13. Φιλτράρισέ το sto BGP




> Άντε! Έχετε και τζάμπα internet από τον vaggos13! HOL...
> 
> Όλοι βάλτε το παρακάτω στον ΒΓΠ
> 
> 
> ```
> ip prefix-list awmn seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 le 32
> ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 deny any
> 
> ...

----------


## Achille

ge 9 le 24 ακόμα καλύτερα

----------


## Acinonyx

Σωστός!

Ερώτησεις:
1) Δεν υπάρχουν δίκτυα μικρότερα από /24; Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει...
2) Το /8 γιατί δεν το θέλουμε; Μήπως αργότερα κάνουμε καμία συνδεση με κάνα άλλο δίκτυο και χρειαστεί;

----------


## Achille

> Σωστός!
> 
> Ερώτησεις:
> 1) Δεν υπάρχουν δίκτυα μικρότερα από /24; Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει...


Όχι, και αν υπάρχουν είναι από λάθος  :: 




> 2) Το /8 γιατί δεν το θέλουμε; Μήπως αργότερα κάνουμε καμία συνδεση με κάνα άλλο δίκτυο και χρειαστεί;


Το /8, είναι μόνο το 10.0.0.0/8, που προφανώς είναι λάθος. Όλα τα άλλα είναι υποδίκτυά του, δηλαδή από /9 και μικρότερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Tanks!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute 10.80.185.65
traceroute to 10.80.185.65 (10.80.185.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.1)  0.365 ms  0.246 ms  0.167 ms
 2  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  0.571 ms  0.462 ms  0.408 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.131 ms  1.058 ms  1.007 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66)  1.535 ms  1.436 ms  1.328 ms
 5  gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97)  2.040 ms  1.994 ms  1.586 ms
 6  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  1.953 ms  1.860 ms  2.186 ms
 7  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  2.286 ms  2.665 ms  2.489 ms
 8  ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.82)  5.506 ms  2.206 ms  3.972 ms
 9  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  2.833 ms  4.855 ms  6.023 ms
10  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.250)  3.984 ms  3.542 ms  2.919 ms
11  10.87.185.217 (10.87.185.217)  7.151 ms  3.935 ms  4.707 ms
12  gw-papachri.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.133)  6.940 ms  43.816 ms  31.475 ms
13  gw-shadowcaster.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.101)  1125.907 ms  66.596 ms  46.173 ms
14  gw-sv1gft.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.171)  138.723 ms  137.499 ms  284.376 ms
15  10.40.175.101 (10.40.175.101)  138.920 ms  1261.689 ms  285.166 ms
16  10.80.188.22 (10.80.188.22)  77.621 ms  49.566 ms  132.379 ms
17  gw-foxer.stelios.awmn (10.80.185.249)  319.535 ms  40.442 ms  25.149 ms
18  10.80.185.65 (10.80.185.65)  69.905 ms  242.561 ms  357.318 ms
```

Έχει πέσει κάτι και γίνεται όλος αυτός ο κύκλος;

----------


## matk

> Tanks!


Tanks? που? πως? πότε? γιατί? Και τα κομάντα του AWMN, τι κάνουν για αυτό?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> *> 10.23.24.0/26 10.38.115.74 0 2198 616 633 2125 841 ?
> *> 10.23.24.224/29 10.38.115.74 0 2198 616 633 2125 841 ?
> *> 10.23.24.232/29 10.38.115.74 0 2198 616 633 2125 841 ?
> *> 10.23.24.240/29 10.38.115.74 0 2198 616 633 2125 841 ?
> *> 10.23.24.248/29 10.38.115.74 0 2198 616 633 2125 841 ?
> *> 10.23.25.224/29 10.38.115.74 0 2198 616 633 2125 841 ?
> *> 10.23.26.72/29 10.38.115.74 0 2198 616 633 2125 841 ?


Δεν τα διορθώνετε;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το 10.23.26.72 είναι η αρχή ενός subnet.
IP: 10.23.26.72-79 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.248 (BackBone Link DiMiTRiS^^^ - Jacobs)
Πως να διορθωθεί ?
Μα δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Το 10.23.26.72 είναι η αρχή ενός subnet.
> IP: 10.23.26.72-79 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.248 (BackBone Link DiMiTRiS^^^ - Jacobs)
> Πως να διορθωθεί ?
> Μα δεν υπάρχει.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά όλα δηλώνονται σαν 10.χ.χ.χ/*28*
και όχι 10.χ.χ.χ/*29* ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Εκεί είναι το λάθος νομίζω.

----------


## Billgout

> [Αν θυμάμαι καλά όλα δηλώνονται σαν 10.χ.χ.χ/*28*
> και όχι 10.χ.χ.χ/*29* ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Εκεί είναι το λάθος νομίζω.


Ε;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mindfox

Aυτό που θέλει να πει ο Δημήτρης, αλλά ως μη τεχνικός δεν μπόρεσε να το αποδώσει σωστά, είναι ότι όταν κάνουμε announce τα subnet μας, τα κάνουμε aggregate πιο πριν, με μικρότερη μάσκα το /28 (δηλαδή Full C-Class).
Δεν τα αφήνουμε να γίνονται announce έτσι όπως τα βλέπει το router software.

----------


## spirosco

Μηπως εννοουμε /24 ?

----------


## mindfox

> Μηπως εννοουμε /24 ?


Ουγκ...

Δίκιο έχει ο Admin  :: 

Μα καλά... Δεν βλέπω τι γράφω;;;  ::

----------


## stafan

Κόμβος 3375 (Alex) ανακοινώνει το 10.0.0.0, ας το διορθώσει  ::  


```
gw.stafan.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.0.0.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.0.0.0/8
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.2.20.238
  1397 1401 4526 1974 4002 616 1286 533 416 410 913 2379 3375
    10.2.20.230 from 10.2.20.230 (10.30.40.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Mon Jun 13 19:17:38 2005
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Άλλο ένα mikro στην πιάτσα..

----------


## stafan

Υπάρχουν κόμβοι (633, 2331, 841, 2561) που ανακοινώνουν υποδίκτυα που ανήκουν σε δίκτυα /24 που ήδη ανακοινώνονται (απο τους ίδιους ή απο το απέναντι άκρο). Πράγμα περιττό, ίσως και κακό για τη δρομολόγηση. Ελπίζω να μπορεί να διορθωθεί εύκολα...

----------


## Cha0s

Το γνωρίζω για μένα.

Το πέδεψα χθες να βγάλω άκρη αλλά δεν.

Θα το ξανατσεκάρω το απόγευμα.

----------


## jabarlee

στο lookinglass δε βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο ... καμμιά διαγνωστική εντολή;

----------


## Cha0s

Προς εσένα Μανώλη κάποιος πιο πριν πρέπει να κάνει κάποιο aggregation και να κόβει ότι είναι άχρηστο όπως επίσης ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με 10.χ.χ.χ

Αυτό προσπαθούσα και εγώ να κάνω χθες στους routers μου αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη.

----------


## jabarlee

τον 841 όμως τον βλέπω άμεσα γιατί είναι peer μου.

παρόλα αυτά του απενεργοποίησα το "redistribute connected" που είδα ότι ήταν ενεργό. Ξαναρίχτε μια ματιά Plz

----------


## stafan

> στο lookinglass δε βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο ... καμμιά διαγνωστική εντολή;


Eφόσον οι κόμβοι έχουν το default pass για read στο bgp, μπορεί κανείς να δεί τί γίνεται απο το looking glass του nodecal. Οπότε κάνεις login στη nodecal --> Looking Glass --> τσεκ sto "show ip bgp" και router "stafan #4218". Επίσης και ο "Ataraxos #1401" δούλεψε, έψαξα και σε μερικούς άλλους αλλά μάλλον αρκετοί έχουν άλλο pass  ::  Με φίλτρο το ? (που βρίσκεται στο τέλος του path) παίρνεις τα προβληματικά routes.
Μανώλη απο 841 είναι οκ τώρα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ok, απλά στο δικό μου δεν έπαιρνα αυτά τα routes, ούτε στου bakolaz που δοκίμασα μετά.
Στου machine22 και ataraxos τα είδα όμως

----------


## nikpet

> Επίσης και ο "Ataraxos #1401" δούλεψε, έψαξα και σε μερικούς άλλους αλλά μάλλον αρκετοί έχουν άλλο pass


Μάλλον δεν έχουν pass, αλλά Mikrotik  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Βλέποντας στο Nagios να φαίνεται πως ο router στον Pater_Familias_2 να είναι κάτω, προσπάθησα να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα. Σας παραθέτω τα αντίστοιχα traceroute για να μου πείτε τι συμβαίνει.



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.67.158.65 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.65]
  2     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-panther.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.74]
  3    18 ms    10 ms    12 ms  gw-panther.b52.awmn [10.38.117.84]
  4     9 ms    13 ms     9 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  5    28 ms     6 ms    15 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  6    20 ms    15 ms    23 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  7    14 ms    25 ms    33 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
  8    60 ms    69 ms    48 ms  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]
  9     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 10     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

όπου 10,67,158,65 είναι η ip του router


και 




> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.45.165.75 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.65]
> 2 6 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-panther.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.74]
> 3 20 ms 26 ms 12 ms gw-panther.b52.awmn [10.38.117.84]
> 4 15 ms 14 ms 15 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
> 5 19 ms 12 ms 5 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
> 6 28 ms 20 ms 34 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
> 7 23 ms 15 ms 38 ms gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
> ...


ενώ η 10,45,165,75 είναι η ip του κατευθυντικού interface από την πλευρά του sotiris.

To παράδοξο είναι πως βλέπω την ip του bblink και μπαίνω με ssh αλλά όχι την ip του router.

----------


## sotiris

> Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
> 10.45.165.68 4 2764 52968 72396 70462 0 0 3d00h 168
> 10.45.165.75 4 2334 23591 67763 70462 0 0 02:53:40 103
> 10.45.165.83 4 2662 60914 65479 70462 0 0 1d22h 170
> kerberos#


Δημητρη δεν υπαρχει λαθος, τουλαχιστον σε σοβαρο σημειο, και ελπιζω πως ειναι κατι που θα διορθωθει συντομα.

Παλια, ειχα ενα pc που ειχε και το dns και εκανε και το routing, αυτο ειχε ΙΡ την 10.45.165.250....στην πορεια στο pc αυτο εμεινε μονο το dns και το routing πηγε στον cisco router (10.45.165.249)...και δεν σκεφτηκα να δηλωσω την νεα ΙΡ διοτι δεν καταλαβα το λαθος, αφου εβλεπα οτι στο nagios ολα ειναι καλα.
Σημερα που το pc αυτο ψοφησε και σε αναμονη του στησιματος του νεου (debian sarge by mindfox), και γενικοτερα μια γενικης αλλαγης στον κομβο, δεν δηλωνω την αλλαγη γιατι μαλλον θα αλλαξουν σημαντικα τα πραγματα στον κομβο και περιμενω μετα την ολοκληρωση να το δηλωσω μια και καλη.

Επισης υπαρχει εδω και καμια 10αρια μερες ενα προβλημα (πολλα χαμενα πακετα, χαλια σημα κλπ) στο λινκ sotiris-eaggelidis, ειναι και αυτο στο πλανο να φτιαχτει, οποτε η μονη προς το παρον αξιοπιστη διαδρομη ειναι αυτη που φαινεται στο δευτερο traceroute που εχεις κανει.

----------


## Pater_Familias

```
*> 10.15.158.0/26   10.38.115.74                           0 2198 616 92 1540 550 621 270 ?
*> 10.17.121.96/29  10.38.115.74                           0 2198 616 633 3119 ?
*> 10.17.121.104/29 10.38.115.74                           0 2198 616 633 3956 ?
*> 10.17.121.128/27 10.38.115.74                           0 2198 616 633 3956 ?
*> 10.17.121.160/29 10.38.115.74                           0 2198 616 633 3956 ?
*> 10.40.178.96/29  10.38.115.74                           0 2198 616 633 3119 ?
*> 10.83.251.248/30 10.38.115.74                           0 2198 616 633 3119 ?
```

Mήπως θέλουν έλεγχο;

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον για ξεχασμένο Redistribute Connected στο BGP μου κάνει.

----------


## Philip

Για πες τι εννοείς Δημήτρη θέλουν έλεγχο ?

Το 10.17.121.96/29 είναι το Start IP του subnet 10.17.121.96 - 103/29 και δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Επίσης το ίδιο και για τα υπόλοιπα 10.17.121.104/29 10.17.121.128.29 10.17.121.160/29

Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## Cha0s

Φίλιππα εννοεί ότι δεν πρέπει να ανακοινώνονται μικρότερα subnets από /24.

Και όντως πρακτικά δεν χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο  ::

----------


## Philip

Καλημέρα 

Λοιπόν διορθώθηκε νομίζω, τουλάχιστον δεν τα βλέπω εγώ πλέον
Για ριχτέ και εσείς καμιά ματιά και πείτε μου

Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## Cha0s

Σωστός  ::  

Έτοιμο είναι τώρα  ::  

Μόνο ο Αντώνης μένει να το διορθώσει.



```
*>i10.15.158.0/26   10.26.35.250                  100      0 2561 3119 633 616 92 1540 550 621 270 ?
```

----------


## vegos

> Σωστός  
> 
> Έτοιμο είναι τώρα  
> 
> Μόνο ο Αντώνης μένει να το διορθώσει.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Όλα μια χαρά τα βλέπω εγώ....

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ```
> *>i10.15.158.0/26   10.26.35.250                  100      0 2561 3119 633 616 92 1540 550 621 270 ?
> ```
> 
> Όλα μια χαρά τα βλέπω εγώ...


Δενν πρέπει να είναι 10.15.158.0/24 ;

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> *>i10.15.158.0/26   10.26.35.250                  100      0 2561 3119 633 616 92 1540 550 621 270 ?
> ```
> 
> Όλα μια χαρά τα βλέπω εγώ...
> ...


Δεν είναι 10.15.158.0/24 ;

lol

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> ...


Πήγαινε δες (ειρωνία) έναν οφθαλμιάτρο ASAP  :: 
/26 είναι, σε πείραξε η ζέστη;  ::

----------


## vegos

> Πήγαινε δες (ειρωνία) έναν οφθαλμιάτρο ASAP 
> /26 είναι, σε πείραξε η ζέστη;


Στέλνει τέτοιο πράγμα *τώρα* o router μου; /26 ;;;;;;;;

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Πήγαινε δες (ειρωνία) έναν οφθαλμιάτρο ASAP 
> /26 είναι, σε πείραξε η ζέστη; 
> 
> 
> Στέλνει τέτοιο πράγμα *τώρα* o router μου; /26 ;;;;;;;;


Πιφ, cheater.

 ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  5   857 ms   319 ms   363 ms  10.37.61.73
  6   370 ms   237 ms   261 ms  gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  7   199 ms   206 ms   405 ms  10.37.56.100
  8   380 ms   402 ms   360 ms  10.19.150.17
  9   382 ms   276 ms   333 ms  gw-alex.achille.awmn [10.47.130.89]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ?
Έχουμε κανά blackout ???

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.595 ms  0.417 ms  0.349 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.737 ms  1.199 ms  1.130 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  4.946 ms  1.185 ms  1.393 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34)  2.468 ms  10.819 ms  2.901 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  5.726 ms  7.350 ms  9.133 ms
 6  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)  16.129 ms  16.269 ms  13.346 ms
 7  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn (10.23.26.34)  6.737 ms  6.077 ms  14.289 ms
 8  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn (10.23.24.244)  17.373 ms  7.069 ms  7.997 ms
 9  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  5.132 ms  11.782 ms  10.761 ms
10  10.37.61.73 (10.37.61.73)  505.087 ms  285.304 ms  431.497 ms
11  gw-wrap2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.78)  286.937 ms  287.571 ms  366.932 ms
12  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  393.670 ms  295.490 ms  464.101 ms
13  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  501.814 ms * *
14  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  434.950 ms  496.978 ms  464.456 ms
15  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  467.900 ms  449.014 ms  546.775 ms
```

----------


## fatsoulas

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| gw-ap.jacobs.awmn - 6 | 39 | 37 | 0 | 34 | 890 | 31 |
| gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn - 3 | 39 | 38 | 0 | 33 | 765 | 15 |
| gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn - 6 | 39 | 37 | 0 | 71 | 1781 | 15 |
| 1128206572.862 - 0 | 39 | 39 | 187 | 471 | 2141 | 750 |
| gw-outliner.dti.awmn - 11 | 39 | 35 | 204 | 441 | 2047 | 312 |
| 10.37.56.65 - 13 | 39 | 34 | 156 | 453 | 1907 | 359 |
| dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn - 8 | 39 | 36 | 141 | 452 | 1844 | 422 |
| xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn - 8 | 39 | 36 | 172 | 508 | 2343 | 453 |
| http://www.awmn - 11 | 39 | 35 | 141 | 432 | 1640 | 531 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

----------


## Cha0s

Γιατί τέτοιο lag μετά τον Δερμάνη;

----------


## dti

Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο link του outliner με τον dermanis.



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                           WiFi.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                    gw-dti.outliner.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    3 |   51 |    0 |
|                             10.37.61.77 -   11 |  101 |   90 |  211 |  431 |  991 |  470 |
|                   caribou.jabarlee.awmn -    8 |  101 |   93 |  160 |  465 | 1242 |  991 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )



|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                           WiFi.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                 xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                                www.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Philip

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά σχετικά με το http://www.awmn όπως αναφέρεται από αρκετούς.



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  4    11 ms    10 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  5     5 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  6     4 ms     7 ms     3 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
  7   310 ms   228 ms   292 ms  10.37.61.73
  8   379 ms   264 ms   167 ms  gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  9   271 ms   253 ms   296 ms  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.65]
 10   258 ms   324 ms   352 ms  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.123]
 11   440 ms   289 ms   276 ms  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65]
 12   173 ms   221 ms   320 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Θυμίζει βέβαια παλιές εποχές όπου και με αρκετή υπομονή περίμενες να έρθει η σελίδα του Forum.

Προφανώς το link από όπου παίζει τώρα είναι backup και δεν έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς.

Πάντως από Inet είναι καλύτερα

Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## ysam

Από την πλευρά σου είναι down το λινκ alexandros-ysam2.

Καλό αυτό για να βλέπουμε πόσο χάλια είναι κάποια Links που δεν φαίνονται υπό ΚΣ. Φταίω εγώ τώνα να το αφήσω down μέχρι νεοτέρας? Να δούμε πότε θα διορθωθεί η κατάσταση.

Να γιατί γίνονται λινκς των 10 χιλιομέτρων.

Το bgp μας μάρανε.

----------


## nvak

Δεν έχουν αναβαθμισθεί όλα ακόμα. 
Τι έγινε Γιάννη πάλι μάζεψαν νερό τα feeder ?

Μήπως είναι καλή ιδέα να κάνουμε μία ομαδική για βάσεις περιστροφής των πιάτων κατά 90 μοίρες ? 
Έτσι που τα βάζετε οι υπόλοιποι, τα έχετε κάνει ποτιστήρια, χώρια που κρέμονται μακριά απο τον ιστό για να τα κουνάει ο αέρας πιό εύκολα  ::

----------


## Philip

Για το συγκεκριμένο Link έχουν γίνει διαφορές αναφορές αλλά ποτέ δεν έχει γίνει κάτι να φτιάξει.  ::  

Και είμαι της άποψης ότι πονάει πόδι κόβει πόδι.

 ::  Ένας λόγος που αν και δεν μου αρέσουν τα μακρινά link των 6 και 10 και 14 και 16 xlm (είμαι της άποψης κοντινά και καλά) βγάζω Μακρινά Links και μάλιστα που παίζουν καλά και ανασαίνει το δίκτυο.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.115]
  4     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-eagelid2.babiz.awmn [10.32.50.123]
  5    21 ms    35 ms    30 ms  10.32.52.243
  6    24 ms    13 ms    20 ms  10.2.8.142
  7     *      140 ms   110 ms  10.2.8.182
  8   197 ms   244 ms   109 ms  10.2.21.161
  9   191 ms   214 ms   107 ms  10.26.122.217
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

No comments...

----------


## ysam

@nvak

Μα να σου πω.. Χίλιες φορές ανάποδα το πιάτο παρά αυτή η ιστορία με τις σακούλες. τα προφυλακτικά και δεν συμμαζεύεται.. 

Αύριο θα αλλάξει το τοποίο εντελός στον κόμβο ysam2. 

Το κακό είναι ότι ούτε το όμορφο feeder αλουμινίου με διαφανές καπάκι, άντεξε τελικά.

----------


## nvak

> βγάζω Μακρινά Links και μάλιστα που παίζουν καλά και ανασαίνει το δίκτυο.


Είναι γεγονός ότι τα κοντινά, εκ' της φύσης τους, γλύφουν ταράτσες και πολλές φορές είναι προβληματικά. Τα καλά κοντινά, όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο, είναι πολύ πιό σπάνια απο τα καλά μακρινά.

----------


## nvak

> @nvak
> 
> Μα να σου πω.. Χίλιες φορές ανάποδα το πιάτο παρά αυτή η ιστορία με τις σακούλες. τα προφυλακτικά και δεν συμμαζεύεται.. 
> 
> Αύριο θα αλλάξει το τοποίο εντελός στον κόμβο ysam2. 
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι ούτε το όμορφο feeder αλουμινίου με διαφανές καπάκι, άντεξε τελικά.


Κόλλα έβαλες στο καπάκι και το βύσμα ? 
Και εγώ βέβαια χωρίς κόλλα το έχω, αλλά είναι οριζόντιο  ::

----------


## ysam

Αν δεν είχες βάλει εγώ δεν το πείραξα, έτοιμο το βρήκα όχι σε κιτ.

 ::

----------


## ngia

τουλάχιστον στην επόμενη μπόρα θα είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## ysam

Καλά ποτέ μην λες ποτέ!

----------


## nvak

> Αν δεν είχες βάλει εγώ δεν το πείραξα, έτοιμο το βρήκα όχι σε κιτ.


Δείγμα απο έκθεση ήταν !! Σιγά μην είχε κόλλες.  ::

----------


## ysam

::  

Τώρα που θα είαι ανοιχτό ανάποδα να δω τι θα κάνει..

----------


## ngia

> Αν δεν είχες βάλει εγώ δεν το πείραξα, έτοιμο το βρήκα όχι σε κιτ.


Νίκο πρέπει να ανεβάσεις και άλλο τα ποιοτικά στάνταρντ ... γίνονται ολοένα και πιο απαιτητικοί.

----------


## enaon

> τουλάχιστον στην επόμενη μπόρα θα είσαι έτοιμος.


Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει που λένε. Ο ανθρωπος που προσπάθησε ανεπιτυχώς να μάθει πάνω από 10 dlink μπάνιο. Ο πνίχτης του ζωγράφου. 

Αφου έστρωσε ο ngia, όλα είναι δυνατά  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> τουλάχιστον στην επόμενη μπόρα θα είσαι έτοιμος.
> 
> 
> Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει που λένε. Ο ανθρωπος που προσπάθησε ανεπιτυχώς να μάθει πάνω από 10 dlink μπάνιο. Ο πνίχτης του ζωγράφου. 
> 
> Αφου έστρωσε ο ngia, όλα είναι δυνατά


και συ ομολογώ έστρωσες τελευταία ... δεν τα πειράζεις πια ... ελπίζουμε και προσευχόμαστε να παραμείνει αυτή η κατάσταση

----------


## Winner

Στον κόμβο του dti μάλλον κόλησε κάποιο bgp από link που έπεσε (βροχή?). Είναι αρκετές ώρες έτσι. Ας το κάνει κάποιος restart...



```
Tracing route to 10.30.40.65 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-home.winner.awmn [10.2.12.65]
  2     4 ms    19 ms     7 ms  gw-winner.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.137]
  3     7 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gw-drinet.achille.awmn [10.47.130.83]
  4    23 ms    12 ms    26 ms  gw-achille.alex.awmn [10.47.130.90]
  5    65 ms    10 ms    11 ms  10.19.150.18
  6   114 ms    11 ms    21 ms  gw-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

----------


## Philip

Δεν βάζουμε και κανένα ονοματάκι (DNS) να βλέπουμε από πού πάμε.



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.115]
  4     9 ms    13 ms    21 ms  gw-eagelid2.babiz.awmn [10.32.50.123]
  5    20 ms    27 ms    35 ms  10.32.52.243
  6    38 ms    37 ms    36 ms  10.2.8.142
  7   180 ms    71 ms    76 ms  10.2.8.182
  8   145 ms    95 ms   104 ms  10.2.21.161
  9   119 ms   263 ms     *     gw-john70.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.217]
 10    93 ms    98 ms   158 ms  gw-ngia.bliz.awmn [10.26.122.250]
 11   169 ms   267 ms   192 ms  gw-drinet.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
 12   150 ms   211 ms     *     gw-nvak.ysam2.awmn [10.14.145.238]
 13   157 ms    89 ms   145 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Πριν από μια εβδομάδα έκανα πάλι Post αλλά *αγνοήθηκε*.

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο τέλος πάντων να σηκωθεί ένα *Bind* κάπου έστω και σε *διπλανό κόμβο*


```
Tracing route to 10.31.176.65 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.115]
  4    26 ms     8 ms     9 ms  gw-eagelid2.babiz.awmn [10.32.50.123]
  5    24 ms    17 ms    13 ms  10.32.52.243
  6    51 ms    73 ms    60 ms  10.2.8.142
  7   117 ms   104 ms    98 ms  10.2.8.182
  8   158 ms    94 ms   144 ms  10.2.21.161
  9    74 ms    73 ms    78 ms  10.2.15.169
 10   563 ms   176 ms   175 ms  10.31.176.65

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to 10.34.62.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ns5.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  5     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  6     1 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
  8    10 ms     6 ms     4 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
  9     9 ms    15 ms     3 ms  10.34.62.1

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to mythos.eexi.awmn [10.2.33.9]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     4 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ns5.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
  4    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  6     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn [10.17.119.226]
  7     5 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.46.166.226
  8     9 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-stean.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.249]
  9     8 ms    14 ms     8 ms  gw-stafan.eexi.awmn [10.2.20.246]
 10    16 ms    20 ms     9 ms  mythos.eexi.awmn [10.2.33.9]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to taidus.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.65]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ns5.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
  4    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  5    12 ms     9 ms    14 ms  10.80.182.50
  6    14 ms    11 ms    13 ms  ns2.stelios.awmn [10.80.185.150]
  7    13 ms    10 ms    11 ms  10.80.185.82
  8    11 ms    59 ms    69 ms  gw-aangelis.climber.awmn [10.87.187.98]
  9    11 ms     9 ms    12 ms  taidus.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.65]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to calypso.magla.awmn [10.15.158.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-mary.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.33]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-router1.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.253]
  6     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn [10.20.220.201]
  7     5 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.15.156.65
  8     6 ms     8 ms     6 ms  10.15.156.194
  9    11 ms     7 ms    12 ms  calypso.magla.awmn [10.15.158.1]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to 10.67.160.2 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-ns5.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
  4    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  5     1 ms    <1 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  6     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
  8     5 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
  9     7 ms     8 ms     6 ms  gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
 10    34 ms     6 ms    11 ms  10.67.159.1
 11    13 ms    48 ms    32 ms  10.67.160.2

Trace complete.
```

Μάλιστα θα πρότεινα στον Spirosco να μην μπαίνουν κόμβοι στο *Nagios εάν δεν έχουν DNS.*
Είναι απαράδεκτο να μην ασχολείσε με τον κόμβο σου και τέτοιους τελικά έχουμε πολλούς (*χωρίς DNS και με προβληματικά Link*)

Βαριέμαι να κάνω και αλλά treceroute είναι παρά πολλοί χωρίς DNS και το δίκτυο δεν είναι και στα καλυτερά του.

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## Cha0s

> ```
> Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
>   2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
>   3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.115]
>   4     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-eagelid2.babiz.awmn [10.32.50.123]
>   5    21 ms    35 ms    30 ms  10.32.52.243
> ...


Καλά αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο τελευταία όταν τύχαινε να πάμε από εκεί...

Χώρια που κάποιο BGP κόλαγε από εκεί και με έστελνε στο θεό για c-class που δεν υπήρχαν....  ::

----------


## dti

> Στον κόμβο του dti μάλλον κόλησε κάποιο bgp από link που έπεσε (βροχή?). Είναι αρκετές ώρες έτσι. Ας το κάνει κάποιος restart...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to 10.30.40.65 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-home.winner.awmn [10.2.12.65]
>   2     4 ms    19 ms     7 ms  gw-winner.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.137]
> ...


Μπα δεν είχε κολλήσει από τη βροχή τουλάχιστον. Τώρα φαίνεται να έφτιαξε μόνο του...




> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> | WinMTR statistics |
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> | WiFi.dti.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 0 | 10 | 0 |
> | bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 0 | 10 | 0 |
> | gw-dti.nvak.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 2 | 80 | 0 |
> | gw-nvak.drinet.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 10 | 40 | 0 |
> | gw-home.winner.awmn - 0 | 100 | 100 | 0 | 16 | 80 | 10 |
> ...


Στα mikrotik μου τρέχει το routing test πακέτο της mikrotik (thanks to ysam) οπότε αν κάτι δεν πηγαίνει καλά, ...υπομονή.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.achille.awmn
traceroute to sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.533 ms  0.581 ms  0.384 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.796 ms  1.041 ms  1.618 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  1.254 ms  1.569 ms  2.270 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34)  7.143 ms  2.763 ms  2.157 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  3.842 ms  6.210 ms  5.784 ms
 6  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  4.343 ms  4.598 ms  9.610 ms
 7  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  4.377 ms  4.140 ms  10.907 ms
 8  gw-ns5.b52.awmn (10.42.44.249)  4.861 ms  3.262 ms  7.838 ms
 9  ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.82)  4.483 ms  4.151 ms  10.129 ms
10  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  5.213 ms  4.266 ms  13.825 ms
11  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  5.640 ms  7.080 ms  6.344 ms
12  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)  5.094 ms  7.022 ms  5.553 ms
13  gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn (10.2.16.94)  614.867 ms  524.686 ms  388.220 ms
14  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.30.40.85)  526.610 ms  364.047 ms  611.505 ms
15  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.62.30)  654.118 ms  604.714 ms  562.494 ms
16  10.37.56.78 (10.37.56.78)  437.066 ms  592.014 ms *
17  10.37.56.100 (10.37.56.100)  514.542 ms  562.226 ms  633.263 ms
18  10.19.150.17 (10.19.150.17)  505.668 ms  662.949 ms  1146.561 ms
19  gw-alex.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  665.951 ms  694.626 ms  706.864 ms
20  aias-router.achille.awmn (10.47.130.219)  753.364 ms  935.403 ms  532.718 ms
21  sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249)  834.620 ms  655.509 ms  550.623 ms
```

Μετά τον Δαμιανό ποιος είναι;

Επίσης από Acinonyx και κάτω παίζει τρελό lag.

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλημέρα,

το 10.32.52.243 είναι το ένα link μου (eaggel-2) με τον sv1gfu. Από Δευτέρα θα ενεργοποιηθούν αρκετά πράγματα και βέβαια DNS. Υπομονή.

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι τώρα με την σειρά μου :

Από Βόρεια μετά τον Philip 633 βλέπω μερικά λάθη στο BGP table.

gw-2764#sh ip bgp 10.32.50.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.50.0/24, version 15071
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Multipath: eBGP iBGP
Advertised to non peer-group peers:
10.19.140.243 
191 941 38 1966 1 2590 1397 1979 45 1286 616 633 146
10.19.140.250 from 10.19.140.250 (10.19.142.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, weight 32000, valid, external, best

Περίμενα να δω μετά τον 633 το AS του Babizz 1317 αλλά δεν το βλέπω.

Επείσης κάνω ping τον Babizz αλλά δεν έχω καμία απάντηση .

Μήπως ο 633 έχει κολλήσει ?

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και για το 10.32.52.0 που είναι το c-class στον eaggel2.


gw-2764#sh ip bgp 10.32.52.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.52.0/24, version 15066
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Multipath: eBGP iBGP
Advertised to non peer-group peers:
10.19.140.243 
191 941 38 1966 1 2590 1397 1979 45 1286 616 633 3956 4973
10.19.140.250 from 10.19.140.250 (10.19.142.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, weight 32000, valid, external, best
gw-2764#

Κανονικά μετά τον 633 θα έπρεπε να βλέπω 1317 3759.


Μπορεί κάποιος νότιος να μας πει τι βλέπει στο BGP table ?

Η

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                       mtik.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |    6 |   31 |   15 |
|                     gw-digi.xtreme.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |    8 |   47 |   16 |
|                  gw-xtreme.achille.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |    9 |   32 |   15 |
|                    gw-achille.alex.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |   10 |   31 |    0 |
|                            10.19.150.18 -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |   25 |  125 |   47 |
|                       gw-wrap1.dti.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |   31 |  109 |   32 |
|                   bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn -    0 |   48 |   48 |    0 |   31 |  156 |   15 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   48 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

εγω σε οσα traceroute κανω προς τα κατω, και περναω απο την παραπανω σειρα κομβων, φτανω μεχρι το wrap2.dti και μετα τιποτα...δεν φτανω acinonyx,alexandros,spirosco κλπ, ουσιαστικα ειμαι αποκομμενος απο το μισο δικτυο

----------


## eaggelidis

Δεν είσαι μόνος Σωτήρη :

gw-2764#traceroute 10.32.52.1 

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to 10.32.52.1

1 10.19.140.250 0 msec 4 msec 0 msec
2 gw-digi.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.49) [AS 941] 4 msec 4 msec 0 msec
3 gw-xtreme.achille.awmn (10.19.141.43) [AS 941] 0 msec 4 msec 4 msec
4 gw-achille.alex.awmn (10.47.130.90) [AS 38] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
5 10.19.150.18 [AS 38] 20 msec 4 msec 8 msec
6 gw-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.6 ::  [AS 1] 4 msec 8 msec 12 msec
7 10.37.56.77 [AS 1] 8 msec 12 msec 8 msec
8 * * * 
9 * * * 
10 * * * 
11 * * * 
12 * * * 
13 * * * 
14 * * * 

Η

----------


## Cha0s

Ηλία έκανα restart το routing του Philip.

Για δες τώρα...

----------


## enaon

> Δεν βάζουμε και κανένα ονοματάκι (DNS) να βλέπουμε από πού πάμε.
> 
> 
> Μάλιστα θα πρότεινα στον Spirosco να μην μπαίνουν κόμβοι στο *Nagios εάν δεν έχουν DNS.*
> Είναι απαράδεκτο να μην ασχολείσε με τον κόμβο σου και τέτοιους τελικά έχουμε πολλούς (*χωρίς DNS και με προβληματικά Link*)
> 
> Βαριέμαι να κάνω και αλλά treceroute είναι παρά πολλοί χωρίς DNS και το δίκτυο δεν είναι και στα καλυτερά του.
> 
> *Φιλικά Φίλιππος*


Το DNS είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, κάνει και τα trace ευανάγνωστα.

Αλλά μην είμαστε τόσο σκληροί νομίζω, καλό είναι να επισημαίνουμε ελλείψεις για να διορθωθούν, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και την δικιά μας πορεία στον χρόνο. Όσο χρήσιμο και αν είναι το dns, η έλλειψη του δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι λόγος τιμωρίας  ::

----------


## Philip

Καλημέρα

Κάνοντας Restart την Quagga στο Linux δεν βλέπω καμιά διαφορά στο πριν την κάνω Restart και μετά.


```
  bgpd> show ip bgp 10.32.52.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.52.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.17.121.70 10.17.121.74 10.17.121.90 10.42.44.203
  1317 3759
    10.17.121.115 (metric 11) from 10.17.121.249 (10.17.121.249)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Oct  1 15:34:08 2005
```




```
bgpd> show ip bgp 10.32.50.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.50.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.17.121.70 10.17.121.74 10.17.121.90 10.42.44.203
  1317
    10.17.121.115 (metric 11) from 10.17.121.249 (10.17.121.249)
      Origin IGP, metric 0, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Oct  1 15:34:08 2005
```





Δεν ξέρω που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό που σου δείχνει εσένα μήπως κάποιος άλλος Router να έχει κολλήσει


Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## Cha0s

```
bgpd> sh ip bgp 10.32.50.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.50.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Not advertised to any peer
  2331 3956 633 1317
    10.26.35.245 from 10.26.35.245 (10.26.35.254)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sun Oct  2 12:30:12 2005


bgpd> sh ip bgp 10.32.52.0                                         
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.52.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Not advertised to any peer
  2331 3956 633 1317 3759
    10.26.35.245 from 10.26.35.245 (10.26.35.254)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sun Oct  2 12:30:12 2005
```

Ηλία πως τα βλέπεις;
Θα ζήσουμε;  ::  


Σωτήρη, μιλώντας πάντα για τις περιοχές που γνωρίζω, τις περισσότερες φορές όπου δεν βλέπω dns είναι λόγω αδιαφορίας καθαρά.
Άρα λίγο σκληρότητα πιστέυω είναι υποχρεωτική σε κάποια θέματα αν θέλουμε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε troubleshooting και όταν δεν λειτουργεί καλά το δίκτυο.

----------


## Philip

> Σωτήρη, μιλώντας πάντα για τις περιοχές που γνωρίζω, τις περισσότερες φορές όπου δεν βλέπω dns είναι λόγω αδιαφορίας καθαρά.
> Άρα λίγο σκληρότητα πιστέυω είναι υποχρεωτική σε κάποια θέματα αν θέλουμε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε troubleshooting και όταν δεν λειτουργεί καλά το δίκτυο.


Για τον ίδιο λόγω το αναφέρω και εγώ πολλά από τα παραπάνω είναι πριν από το καλοκαίρι έτσι!.

Δεν θέλω να είμαι αυστηρός οπός το αναφέρεις αλλά νομίζω κάποια στιγμή ίσος και να πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να φτιαχτούν και μάλιστα αναφέρομαι περισσότερο στα προβληματικά Link και λιγότερο στο Dns.

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## andreas

> Δευτέρα θα ενεργοποιηθούν αρκετά πράγματα και βέβαια DNS. Υπομονή.


ερχομαιιιιιιιιιιι  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.538 ms  0.432 ms  0.364 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.755 ms  1.478 ms  1.848 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  1.500 ms  2.086 ms  2.252 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34)  4.217 ms  3.355 ms  5.179 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  6.594 ms  5.202 ms  5.870 ms
 6  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)  3.616 ms  3.782 ms  4.683 ms
 7  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn (10.23.26.34)  8.879 ms  6.618 ms  3.806 ms
 8  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn (10.23.24.244)  4.969 ms  3.406 ms  4.082 ms
 9  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  2480.849 ms *  2796.753 ms
10  10.37.61.73 (10.37.61.73)  2603.094 ms  2449.791 ms  2584.633 ms
11  10.37.56.78 (10.37.56.78)  1449.050 ms *  1647.765 ms
12  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  1235.819 ms  1469.320 ms  1319.642 ms
13  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  1468.731 ms  1632.501 ms  1598.327 ms
14  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  1079.884 ms  1629.755 ms  1562.213 ms
15  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  1354.778 ms  1348.250 ms  1290.660 ms
[[email protected] ~]#
```




```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.nvak.awmn    
traceroute to www.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.536 ms  0.416 ms  0.492 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.720 ms  0.722 ms  1.147 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  2.351 ms  1.519 ms  1.496 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34)  5.868 ms  7.207 ms  5.996 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  6.977 ms  10.718 ms  7.830 ms
 6  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)  10.244 ms  7.792 ms  3.952 ms
 7  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn (10.23.26.34)  7.916 ms  17.629 ms  6.892 ms
 8  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn (10.23.24.244)  9.304 ms  4.196 ms  5.659 ms
 9  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  1862.331 ms  2169.112 ms *
10  10.37.61.73 (10.37.61.73)  2093.244 ms  2041.815 ms *
11  10.37.56.78 (10.37.56.78)  487.811 ms  488.024 ms  552.098 ms
12  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  670.281 ms  812.602 ms  1233.151 ms
13  gw-drinet.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  939.490 ms  1452.550 ms  1186.640 ms
14  10.14.145.65 (10.14.145.65)  1156.673 ms  1140.743 ms  937.186 ms
```

Τα τελευταια hops μήπως είναι κόλημα στο routing;

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν είναι κόλλημα στο routing.
Τα traceroute δεν λένε πάντα την αλήθεια!

Σε περίπτωση ισό-hopων διαδρομών το traceroute θα λεει αρλούμπες.

Θα δείχνει σαν να πηδαεί κόμβους και να επιστρέφει πίσω.

----------


## Winner

Dti κάτι έχει κολήσει σίγουρα...



```
Tracing route to 10.2.32.42 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-home.winner.awmn [10.2.12.65]
  2     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-winner.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.137]
  3     5 ms    18 ms    13 ms  gw-drinet.achille.awmn [10.47.130.83]
  4     6 ms     7 ms     9 ms  gw-achille.alex.awmn [10.47.130.90]
  5    19 ms    11 ms    10 ms  10.19.150.18
  6    17 ms    14 ms    12 ms  gw-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
  7    18 ms    22 ms    11 ms  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.77]
  8    19 ms     8 ms    17 ms  gw-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
  9    13 ms    17 ms    10 ms  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.77]
 10    12 ms    11 ms    11 ms  gw-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
 11    18 ms    18 ms    20 ms  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.77]
 12    13 ms    16 ms    13 ms  gw-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
 13    27 ms    12 ms    16 ms  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.77]
 14    11 ms    13 ms     *     gw-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
 15    20 ms    16 ms    19 ms  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.77]
 16    23 ms    26 ms    15 ms  gw-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
```

----------


## Acinonyx

LOL!!

OSPF καταστάσεις...

----------


## eaggelidis

Ospf καταστάσεις.

Θα συμφωνίσω αν προσωπικά δεν τις έχω ζήσει.

Από ότι είδα στον DTI ή μετά το δίκτυο είχε κοπεί στα δύο.

Δεν ξέρω αν έφταιγε το wrap του dti ή κάτι άλλο.

Το αποτέλεσμα του προβλήματος ήταν ότι το bgp ήξερε ότι οι διαδρομές που μάθαινε είναι live και προσπαθούσε να τις χρησιμοποιήσει.

Μπορείτε να δείτε αν στους δρομολογητές υπάρχει το keepalive του BGP ανοικτό ή είναι το έχετε απενεργοποίσει.

Το δεύτερο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην καταλαβαίνει αν κάποιος κόμβος έπεσε και να συνεχίζει να ανακοινώνει τα prefix που έχει μάθει.

Η

----------


## ngia

> Το αποτέλεσμα του προβλήματος ήταν ότι το bgp ήξερε ότι οι διαδρομές που μάθαινε είναι live και προσπαθούσε να τις χρησιμοποιήσει.
> 
> Μπορείτε να δείτε αν στους δρομολογητές υπάρχει το keepalive του BGP ανοικτό ή είναι το έχετε απενεργοποίσει.
> 
> Το δεύτερο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην καταλαβαίνει αν κάποιος κόμβος έπεσε και να συνεχίζει να ανακοινώνει τα prefix που έχει μάθει.
> 
> Η


To έχουμε δει σε mikrotik με mikrotik όπου το ένα έχει ασύρματη εξωτερική συσκευή. Αν κολλήσει η εξωτερική συσκευή οι διαδρομές παραμένουν για πάντα.

----------


## eaggelidis

@ngia,

με λίγα λόγια η υλοποίηση που ακολουθεί το microtic εμφανίζει διαφορές / Bugs με το RFC του BGP.

Μάλλον πρέπει να ζητήσουμε νέα έκδοση.

Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα microtic για δοκιμές ?

Η

----------


## eaggelidis

@ dti, 

κατά τη διάρκεια του προβλήματος, μήπως υπήρχαν προβλήματα στη δρομολόγηση από τον δικό σου κόμβο και παρακάτω ?

Έκανες κάποιο Ping ή ακόμη καλύτερα δοκίμασες κάποια tcp/udp εφαρμογή ? Δούλευε καλά ?

Ψάχνω να δω που εδώ στα Βόρεια δεν λειτούργησαν οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.

Η

----------


## ngia

> @ngia,
> 
> με λίγα λόγια η υλοποίηση που ακολουθεί το microtic εμφανίζει διαφορές / Bugs με το RFC του BGP.
> 
> Μάλλον πρέπει να ζητήσουμε νέα έκδοση.
> 
> Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα microtic για δοκιμές ?
> 
> Η


μπορούμε να στήσουμε μερικά, τι ακριβώς setup σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## eaggelidis

Αυτό που ανέφερες εσύ προηγουμένος, δεν μπορεί να χάνεται ένας BGP peer και αυτό να μην καταλαβαίνει τι έγινε.

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.

Η

----------


## ngia

> Αυτό που ανέφερες εσύ προηγουμένος, δεν μπορεί να χάνεται ένας BGP peer και αυτό να μην καταλαβαίνει τι έγινε.
> 
> Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.
> 
> Η


ναι not-connected ο απέναντι, οι διαδρομές όμως παραμένουν.

To δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι mt με wrt ή linux με ibgp μεταξύ τους - μετά από connected κατάσταση αν γκρεμίσω το mt και το ξανασηκώσω αυτό μένει σε not-connected κατάσταση με τα wrt και linux, και πρέπει στον wrt και στον Linux (quagges και τα δύο) να γίνουν restart τα bgp τους.

----------


## Winner

> Αυτό που ανέφερες εσύ προηγουμένος, δεν μπορεί να χάνεται ένας BGP peer και αυτό να μην καταλαβαίνει τι έγινε.
> 
> Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.
> 
> Η


Και όμως είναι πολύ γνωστό πρόβλημα στην quagga...
Το είχαμε και σε linux μηχανήματα.

Δεν είχε βρεθεί κάποια λύση.

----------


## Cha0s

Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ.

Μου τυχαίνει άπειρες φορές αν πέσει το απέναντι peer λόγω κολήματος για παράδειγμα...

----------


## dti

> Dti κάτι έχει κολήσει σίγουρα...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to 10.2.32.42 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-home.winner.awmn [10.2.12.65]
>   2     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-winner.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.137]
> ...


Ε, μα είσαι γκαντέμης...
Έπεσες πάνω που έκανα αλλαγή πόλωσης και κεραίας με τον ernest0x...


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                           WiFi.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                   bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    1 |   10 |   10 |
|                    gw-dti.ernest0x.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    2 |   20 |   10 |
|                 gw-ernest0x.level1.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |    1 |   10 |    0 |
|                          1128277466.793 -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |    6 |   50 |   10 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |    8 |   40 |   10 |
|                              10.2.32.42 -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |   17 |   60 |   30 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## dti

> @ dti, 
> 
> κατά τη διάρκεια του προβλήματος, μήπως υπήρχαν προβλήματα στη δρομολόγηση από τον δικό σου κόμβο και παρακάτω ?
> 
> Έκανες κάποιο Ping ή ακόμη καλύτερα δοκίμασες κάποια tcp/udp εφαρμογή ? Δούλευε καλά ?
> 
> Ψάχνω να δω που εδώ στα Βόρεια δεν λειτούργησαν οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.
> 
> Η


Το πρόβλημα ίσως δημιουργήθηκε από τις συνεχείς μικρορυθμίσεις επί 2ωρο στη στόχευση της κεραίας μου προς τον ernest0x. Το καθαρό downtime που οφειλόταν σε μένα δεν πρέπει να ξεπέρασε τα 15 λεπτά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Κι εδώ έχει συμβεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Να πέφτει ο peer και να μην το καταλαβαίνει.

δοκίμασα να ενεργοποιήσω αυτό -> fast-external-failover αλλά δεν έκανε τίποτα γιατί βασίζεται στο ότι τα λινκς είναι ενσύρματα.  :: 

Υ.Γ. Παρατήρησα ότι keepalive & holdtime στα mikrotik είναι και τα δύο 0. Μήπως δεν την παλεύει η quagga με τόσο μικρες τιμές;

----------


## Winner

Το 2.9 τι συμπεριφορά έχει;
Δοκίμασε κανείς;

Απ' ότι ακούστηκε έβγαλαν την quagga...

----------


## Achille

> Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ.
> 
> Μου τυχαίνει άπειρες φορές αν πέσει το απέναντι peer λόγω κολήματος για παράδειγμα...


Συμβαίνουν και τα δυο που είπε ο ngia, σχεδόν πάντα.

----------


## Cha0s

> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 master-gw (10.26.35.65) 0.581 ms 0.436 ms 0.357 ms
> 2 gw-router1 (10.26.35.241) 0.674 ms 0.687 ms 0.634 ms
> 3 gw-router2 (10.26.35.254) 1.366 ms 1.821 ms 1.120 ms
> 4 gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34) 2.370 ms 7.986 ms 8.764 ms
> 5 gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105) 14.773 ms 12.539 ms 31.962 ms
> 6 ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250) 30.477 ms 26.259 ms 16.005 ms
> 7 gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203) 18.999 ms 40.283 ms 31.177 ms
> ...


Στα τελευταία hops γιατί πάει από acinonyx (μπορεί να είναι και λάθος..) αντί για spirosco-alexandro-ysam2;

----------


## eaggelidis

Δεν πάει,

απλά για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο εμφανίζει οτι χρησιμοποιεί την ΙΡ που αναφέρεις για να σου γυρίσει το trace σου.

Η

----------


## Philip

Η αιτία είναι πολύ απλά ο router του Special καθώς δοκιμαστικά έχει μπει Prefix List στο link Special – Acinonix το οποίο είναι σε 802.11B.

Από την ημέρα όπου και σήκωσα το Link Philip – Special υπάρχει πρόβλημα όσο αναφορά την διαδρομή που ακολουθεί το BGP (λιγότερα Hops) με αποτέλεσμα όλοι οι νότιοι και βόρειοι μετά από εμένα να ακολουθούν αυτήν την διαδρομή.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να κατεβάσω το BGP από τον Special μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει  ::  .

Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ns5.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
  4     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  5     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  6     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     5 ms     7 ms    10 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8     6 ms     7 ms     3 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Philip

Νίκο να σου απαντήσω μόνο σε αυτό?




> Αν το λινκ είναι προβληματικό, ή το φτιάχνετε ή το κόβετε. 
> 
> Αν το μόνο του αμάρτημα είναι ότι είναι σε b ενώ υπάρχει παράλληλη διαδρομή σε a έχετε τις εξής εναλλακτικές : 
> 
> 1) κάνετε load balancing στην "διχάλα" 
> 2) του ρίχνεται μερικά prepend (ρωτήστε τον eangelidis που και πως) και αποκαθιστάτε ιεραρχική όδευση.


Λόγω ότι κάποιος κρέμασε μια ολόκληρη περιοχή και άρχισε το τρέξιμο για να βρεθεί λύση βρήκε το link Philip – Special (όπως αναφέρω και παραπάνω) για κάποιους λόγους οπου δεν ξέρω δεν έπαιζε άλλη εναλλακτική (προφανώς από μεριά Special λόγω αλάγων δεν είχε σηκωθεί το Link Special – Acinonix).
Όταν λοιπόν σηκώθηκε το (B) Link τότε άρχισε να παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα λόγω του ότι δεν μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει στο φορτίο, σε επικοινωνία μου με τα παιδιά και μέχρι να αποφασιστεί τι θα γίνει με το link αποφάσισα να κόψουμε τα routs από τον special –acinonix γιατί το πρόβλημα ήταν μεγάλο (εχτές το βράδυ έγιναν οι αλλαγές και σήμερα έπεσε το BGP) 

Άντε και σε αυτό



> *Prefix lists ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ* (Απόφαση ΓΣ)
> 
> Αλλά δεν σας βλέπω με όρεξη γιά τέτοια δύσκολα προβλήματα.


Τώρα όσο αναφορά τα αλλά που λες για τα απαγορεύεται στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια μιας και δεν το έκανα να κόψω κανέναν και μάλιστα ασχολούμαι περισσότερο από όσο μπορείς να νομίζεις (πρώτα μάθε και μετά να μιλάς).

----------


## koem

> Λόγω ότι κάποιος κρέμασε μια ολόκληρη περιοχή ...


Προς τους υπόλοιπους: μάλλον για μένα λένε.

----------


## nvak

> Εδώ, θέλω να δω το ενδιαφέρον όσων ισχυρίζονται ότι τους αρέσει ο πειραματισμός για τη διαρκή βελτίωση του δικτύου. 
> Να βρεθεί τρόπος ν' αξιοποιούνται όλοι οι πόροι του δικτύου και να μην καταρρέουν τα πάντα όταν πέσει ένα "γρήγορο" λινκ όπως τις προάλλες.
> 
> Αλλά δεν σας βλέπω με όρεξη γιά τέτοια δύσκολα προβλήματα.


Δυστυχώς Νίκο το δίκτυο μας είναι Άναρχο απο όποια γωνία και να το κοιτάξεις. Και η νοοτροπία μας επίσης.

Για να πετύχεις αξιοπιστία χρειάζεται συντονισμός και οργάνωση. Αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν μας αρέσει. Θέλουμε να ρυθμίζουμε μόνοι μας τα μηχανάκια μας, να σηκώνουμε λίνκ όπου μας αρέσε και όσα μας αρέσει, Να παίζουμε στα όρια της νομιμότητας στο ραδιοφάσμα κ.λ.π.
Επίσης δεν υφίστανται ομάδες εργασίας. Ο τίτλος είναι ένας πληθυντικός ευγενείας

Οι επιλογές είναι δύο. Σου αρέσει και το δέχεσαι ή προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις και εισπράτεις την πίκρα  ::

----------


## argi

> Για να πετύχεις αξιοπιστία χρειάζεται *συντονισμός* και *οργάνωση*.


Πάλι η λέξεις φτου κακα, οξ-απο-δω...
Πάλι καλά Νικο που είσαι μηχανικός και κινδυνευεις λιγότερο να χαρακτηριστείς manager...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

> Προς τους υπόλοιπους: μάλλον για μένα λένε.


Παρόλο ότι προ καιρού μου την είχε σπάσει ο Δημήτρης (koem) και ανάγκασε και τον καλόν Σωκράτη - aka ξωτικό - να εξαφανίσει την σκακιέρα, αισθάνομαι την υποχρέωση να παρέμβω προς συνηγορία του για όσα του καταλογίζονται τελευταία.

Είχα λινκ μαζί του και ως εκ τούτου ομιλώ μετά λόγου γνώσεως.

Το λινκ μας ήταν προβληματικό (δεύτερο στην σειρά σε προβλήματα) και μάλιστα ειδικού τύπου. 

Είχε κατορθώσει ακόμα και να κολλήσει το cisco μου με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει τούμπες από την χαρά του ο ngia.

Ολες τις φορές, που ήσαν αρκετές, που τον ενημέρωσα για το πρόβλημα ποτέ δεν με έγραψε όπως του καταλογίζεται τώρα.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μπορεί και ν΄αργούσε να επιληφθεί του προβλήματος γιατί τότε εργαζόταν στην επαρχία, αλλά ποτέ δεν μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για τον εαυτό του όπως αφήνεται να εννοηθεί τώρα.

Το ότι τα μηχανήματά του μπορεί να παρουσιάσουν το οιοδήποτε πρόβλημα είναι γεγονός.

Αλλά για να είμαστε δίκαιοι θυμηθήτε ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι γιατρός, δεν είναι μηχανικός. 

Εγώ πάντα υπό αυτό το πρίσμα τον έκρινα και τον έβρισκα και πολύ καλό.

Φίλος μεν ο Βασίλης (billgout) φιλτάτη όμως η αλήθεια.

Και μην πάει ο νους σας στο ότι προετοιμάζω έδαφος για ενεργοποίηση του μεταξύ μας λινκ. 
Δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ τον ngia να κάνει τούμπες από την χαρά του.

Φίλος μεν ο Νικήτας (ngia) φιλτάτη όμως η αλήθεια.

----------


## andreas

καποια ομορφοι χαρακτηρισμοι πηγαν εδω 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15982
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15982

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η αιτία είναι πολύ απλά ο router του Special καθώς δοκιμαστικά έχει μπει Prefix List στο link Special – Acinonix το οποίο είναι σε 802.11B.
> 
> Από την ημέρα όπου και σήκωσα το Link Philip – Special υπάρχει πρόβλημα όσο αναφορά την διαδρομή που ακολουθεί το BGP (λιγότερα Hops) με αποτέλεσμα όλοι οι νότιοι και βόρειοι μετά από εμένα να ακολουθούν αυτήν την διαδρομή.
> 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να κατεβάσω το BGP από τον Special μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει  .
> 
> Φιλικά Φίλιππος


Παιδία, ΜΗ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ prefix lists! Είναι ότι χειρότερο αν δεν γίνεται συντονισμένα!

Τωρα που έχετε βάλει prefix list στο Acinonyx - special μπορεί αν χάσω κάποια συγκεκριμένα paths από τα άλλα μου links να αποκοπώ από ΟΛΟ το AWMN.

----------


## special

Εχει κατεβει aci.

----------


## ngia

> Είχε κατορθώσει ακόμα και να κολλήσει το cisco μου με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει τούμπες από την χαρά του ο ngia..


Χαράς το κατόρθωμα, αυτά κολλάνε και χωρίς βοήθεια.
Αρκετά βέβαια είναι και φιλότιμα και μετά από κάποιο διάστημα αυτοκτονούν μόνα τους (χάρη μας κάνουν γιατί έτσι σου δίνουν την ευκαρία να τα αντικαταστήσεις ... ένα μου έμεινε ... στο πιο ασήμαντο λινκ)




> Και μην πάει ο νους σας στο ότι προετοιμάζω έδαφος για ενεργοποίηση του μεταξύ μας λινκ. 
> Δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ τον ngia να κάνει τούμπες από την χαρά του.


Και να 'θελες με cisco σε ότι τεχνολογία και να επιλέξεις δεν βγαίνει.

----------


## koem

Αυτό το 913-516 που είδα χθες στο scan τι είναι; στο πλαίοιο της αύξησης της αξιοπιστίας της περιοχής;

----------


## Philip

1ον Που το είδες αυτό 913-516 (Εάν υπάρξει κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι σωτήριο θα ενώσει την ανατολή με την δύση, μακάρι να μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο)

2ον Δημήτρη σε παρακαλώ να κόψεις την ειρωνεία.

----------


## koem

> 2ον Δημήτρη σε παρακαλώ να κόψεις την ειρωνεία.


Δεν ειρωνεύομαι εσένα. Άλλωστε δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα...

Εκτός αν η μυωπία μου ανέβηκε κατακόρυφα, θα το τσεκάρω στο φορητό μου...

----------


## vaggos13

> Παιδία, ΜΗ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ prefix lists! Είναι ότι χειρότερο αν δεν γίνεται συντονισμένα!
> 
> Τωρα που έχετε βάλει prefix list στο Acinonyx - special μπορεί αν χάσω κάποια συγκεκριμένα paths από τα άλλα μου links να αποκοπώ από ΟΛΟ το AWMN.


Έλεος! Θα το καταστρέψετε το routing αν αλλάζετε διαδρομές. Πολύ χαζό να κοβεται ο δρόμος για ταχύτητα ή αν δεν παίζει καλά. ΚΟΨΤΕ το link στη τελική...

----------


## special

> Παιδία, ΜΗ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ prefix lists! Είναι ότι χειρότερο αν δεν γίνεται συντονισμένα!
> 
> Τωρα που έχετε βάλει prefix list στο Acinonyx - special μπορεί αν χάσω κάποια συγκεκριμένα paths από τα άλλα μου links να αποκοπώ από ΟΛΟ το AWMN.
> 
> 
> Έλεος! Θα το καταστρέψετε το routing αν αλλάζετε διαδρομές. Πολύ χαζό να κοβεται ο δρόμος για ταχύτητα ή αν δεν παίζει καλά. ΚΟΨΤΕ το link στη τελική...


Μα πως γινετε να κοπει ο δρομος για ταχυτητα?ο δρομος ηταν κομενος πριν και ανοιξε για να ερχετε απο εκει κινηση και να πηγαινει μεσω μιας πιο γρηγορης οδου που ειχε δημιουργηθει και οχι για να στελνει κινηση.Οτι εγινε χθες το βραδυ εγινε για με καλη προθεση και οχι σκοπο για προσωπικη ωφελια.Κακος μαλλον ασχοληθηκα και το ανεβασα το λινκ.

----------


## koem

> Μα πως γινετε να κοπει ο δρομος για ταχυτητα?Ο δρομος ανοιξε για να ερχετε απο εκει κινηση και να πηγαινει μεσω μιας πιο γρηγορης οδου και οχι για να στελνει .Οτι εγινε χθες το βραδυ εγινε για με καλη προθεση και οχι σκοπο για προσωπικη ωφελια.Κακος μαλλον ασχοληθηκα και το ανεβασα το λινκ.


Μα έχεις ακόμα Link σε b; Τόσο αναξιόπιστος είσαι; Απορώ πως σε κάνουν παρέα τα παιδιά της γειτονίας...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Philip

vaggos13 
πιστεύω ότι δεν διάβασες όλα τα αναφερόμενα παραπάνω, μια καλύτερη ματιά θα βοηθούσε.

Εκτός εάν τα λεγόμενα σου αποσκοπούν κάπου αλλού

----------


## stafan

> Η αιτία είναι πολύ απλά ο router του Special καθώς δοκιμαστικά έχει μπει Prefix List στο link Special – Acinonix το οποίο είναι σε 802.11B.


Για να καταλάβω κι εγώ, δηλαδή, τί έλεγε το prefix-list; Deny όλο το 10.0.0.0;

----------


## special

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από special
> 
> Μα πως γινετε να κοπει ο δρομος για ταχυτητα?Ο δρομος ανοιξε για να ερχετε απο εκει κινηση και να πηγαινει μεσω μιας πιο γρηγορης οδου και οχι για να στελνει .Οτι εγινε χθες το βραδυ εγινε για με καλη προθεση και οχι σκοπο για προσωπικη ωφελια.Κακος μαλλον ασχοληθηκα και το ανεβασα το λινκ.
> 
> 
> Μα έχεις ακόμα Link σε b; Τόσο αναξιόπιστος είσαι; Απορώ πως σε κάνουν παρέα τα παιδιά της γειτονίας...


Δημητρη ενταξει μπορει να εισαι ενοχλημενος αλλα δεν οφελει καθολου η ειρωνια σου.Δεν χρειαζονται αλλα flame.

----------


## koem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από special
> 
> ...


Ωφελεί εμένα ψυχολογικά. Όταν μου περάσει Σωτήρη, θα σταματήσω...

----------


## vaggos13

Πάει για γενικά (έπρεπε να το διευκρινίσω) με αφορμή αυτό που έγραψε ο Acinonyx, για όποιον το κάνει δεν υποννοώ κάτι για κάποιον συγκεκριμένα. Με καλή διάθεση το λέω  ::  

Όταν λέω για ταχύτητα εννοώ όταν για κάποιο λόγο κόβεται μια διαδρομή επείδη δεν πάει γρήγορα ή υπάρχει προτίμηση σε μια σε A. Επιπλέον αν κάποιο link δεν παίζει καλα δεν χρειάζεται να βάζουμε prefix.

----------


## Billgout

Λοιπόν επειδή και η ανοχή έχει τα όρια της. Ορισμένοι προσπαθούν να βγαλούν links και να βοηθήσουν την αναπτυξη της περιοχής, αυτό περιλαμβάνει και κάποιες δοκιμές. Καποιοι άλλοι ψάχνουν τρόπο να μην πληρώνουν ΟΤΕ και να έχουν internet για παρτη τους.

Λοιπόν Δημήτρη, όποιος έχει αναγκη ψυχοθεραπείας, να πληρώσει να την κάνει. Δεν μπορεί να την κάνει εδώ μέσα, εις βάρος των υπολοίπων που δεν έχουν χρονο ν΄ασχοληθούν με μη σοβαρα σχόλια.

Και στο θέμα μας. Γίνονται προσπάθειες και θα συνεχίσουν να γίνονται ουτως ώστε να υπάρχουν περισσότερες εναλλακτικες διαδρομές Ανατολής - Δύσης αλλά και με άλλες περιοχές. Το δύκτιο σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές ήρθε στα ορια του με το προχθεσινο broadcasting. Γι’ αυτοι κοιτάμε για εναλλακτικες.

Η εποχή που χρειαζόταν 2 εβδομάδες για να τεντώσουμε μια αντιρίδα δεμένη στη καμινάδα απο το τζάκι και το πιάτο στερεωμένο στον 1/2 ιντσας σωλήνα της κεραιας της τηλεόρασης - και αυτό όταν χανόταν η σύνδεση τηλεφώνου με το πατρικό - ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ - Τώρα κοιτάμε να κάνουμε πιο ουσιαστικές εργασίες.

Είναι άσχημο πάντως να γίνονται τέτοια post μονο και μόνο επειδή ένας άνθρωπος δεν κάνει την αυτοκριτική του και απανταέι με παιδαριώδης εκφράσεις τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Ημαρτον πια.

Τώρα με συγχωρείτε πρέπει να επιστρέψω στις εργασίες του συνεδρίου.

Βασίλης

ΥΓ. Ηθελημένα δεν απαντάω τόσες μέρες σε προκλήσεις και απο εδώ και στο εξής αυτο θα ισχύσει ξανά. Τέρμα το διάλλειμα να ασχοληθούμε με κάτι σοβαρό.

----------


## Philip

Μια μικρή βόλτα *Αιγάλεω – Καλλιθέα – Νίκαια – Γκύζη – Ζωγράφου - Γουδί*



```
Tracing route to phaedra.vigor.awmn [10.2.23.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.115]
  4     7 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-eaggelidis2.babiz.awmn [10.32.50.123]
  5    11 ms     6 ms     9 ms  gw-eagelidis2.sv1gfu.awmn [10.32.52.243]
  6    28 ms    36 ms    38 ms  10.2.8.142
  7   309 ms   245 ms   296 ms  10.2.8.182
  8   489 ms   205 ms   152 ms  10.2.21.161
  9   510 ms   525 ms   432 ms  10.26.122.249
 10    66 ms    86 ms   145 ms  gw-lan-poseidon.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.9]
 11    78 ms    99 ms   139 ms  gw-ngia.tarantula.awmn [10.26.122.238]
 12    50 ms    55 ms   127 ms  10.2.26.130
 13    78 ms    75 ms    75 ms  phaedra.vigor.awmn [10.2.23.2]

Trace complete.
```

Και μετά την βόλτα μια ερώτηση Είναι δυνατόν να γίνεται ο μισός κύκλος του λεκανοπεδίου για να πάει το Αιγάλεω στο Γουδί και μάλιστα έτσι ?

Η Νίκαια δεν έχει άλλη έξοδο ?
Το Γκύζη – Ζωγράφου – Γουδί έρχεται στα δυτικά μονό μέσο Νίκαιας - Καλλιθέα – Αιγάλεω ?



```
show ip bgp paths
Address Refcnt Path
[0x820df08:265529] (1) 1317 3759 4272 280 891 410 913 3267
```

Εκτός εάν είναι κάποιος Down αλλά το έχω δει πολλές φορές και μου κίνησε την περιέργεια.

----------


## Philip

*Καλημέρα* ξέχασα να πω. 

Sorry

Τώρα πάω να δω εάν γύρισαν τα Small Cargo Ship πίσω και τη έχουν φέρει.

----------


## ngia

Καλημέρα

Αυτή υπάρχει και πέρνω 25 class απο κει.
Είναι και αργή και ευπαθής ακόμα.
Όταν πέσει πάμε βόρεια και μετά δυτικά.



```
Nautilus:~# traceroute ns.philip633.awmn
traceroute to ns.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5)  0.417 ms  0.214 ms  0.268 ms
 2  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  1.031 ms  0.841 ms  0.711 ms
 3  10.2.21.162 (10.2.21.162)  12.462 ms  49.799 ms  56.301 ms
 4  gw-keyman.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.190)  79.920 ms  78.700 ms  64.383 ms
 5  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  124.965 ms  216.075 ms  184.326 ms
 6  gw-sv1gfu.eagelidis2.awmn (10.32.52.241)  112.197 ms  256.512 ms  179.037 ms
 7  gw-babiz.eaggelidis2.awmn (10.32.50.121)  214.369 ms  168.528 ms  112.529 ms
 8  gw-philip633.babiz.awmn (10.17.121.113)  212.819 ms  133.700 ms  121.448 ms
 9  ns.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.1)  111.038 ms  148.926 ms  118.635 ms
```

----------


## Philip

> Καλημέρα
> 
> Αυτή υπάρχει και πέρνω 25 class απο κει.
> Είναι και αργή και ευπαθής ακόμα.
> Όταν πέσει πάμε βόρεια και μετά δυτικά.


Οκ κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ.

ΑΑΑ  ::  βλέπω μερικά λάθη στο *Dns* μου κάτσε να τα διορθώσω.

gw-philip633.babiz.awmn (10.17.121.113)
Πρέπει να γίνει gw-babiz.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.113)

Διορθώθηκε.  ::

----------


## andreas

αι 2 λαθη στα 

gw-babiz.eaggelidis2.awmn (10.32.50.121)
123.50.32.10.in-addr.arpa name = gw-eaggelidis2.babiz.awmn. 

 ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.524 ms  0.437 ms  0.364 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.851 ms  0.712 ms  0.631 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  1.623 ms  2.184 ms  1.851 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34)  8.343 ms  2.283 ms  3.552 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  5.173 ms  12.807 ms  20.322 ms
 6  gw-philip633.special.awmn (10.46.167.65)  13.578 ms  4.817 ms  5.168 ms
 7  gw-special.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  11.502 ms  18.082 ms  13.915 ms
 8  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  14.004 ms  24.441 ms  12.099 ms
 9  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  22.075 ms  29.546 ms  46.554 ms
10  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  47.124 ms  49.405 ms  33.861 ms
```

Ωπ!
Νέα διαδρομή;
philip-special-spirosco;

----------


## koem

Τώρα το είδα το μήνυμα. Ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά που κάνω 6 χιλιόμετρα για να έχω awmn. 

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν στο δίκτυο ορισμένοι επαγγελματίες και το δίκτυο δεν καταρρέει. Γιατί χωρίς επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις, θα είχε πρόβλημα αναξιοπιστίας.

Και ευτυχώς που μου έχουν φύγει 5ψήφια ποσά σε ευρώ για σπίτι, γάμο, καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο και τσιγγουνεύομαι 50 ευρώ το μήνα για τηλέφωνο και internet... 

πες στους πελάτες σου ρε Βασίλη να σου δώσουν να συμπληρώσεις κάνα ερωτηματολόγιο για ιδέες μεγαλείου, κλπ... μπορεί να βγει κάνα χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα...




> Λοιπόν επειδή και η ανοχή έχει τα όρια της. Ορισμένοι προσπαθούν να βγαλούν links και να βοηθήσουν την αναπτυξη της περιοχής, αυτό περιλαμβάνει και κάποιες δοκιμές. Καποιοι άλλοι ψάχνουν τρόπο να μην πληρώνουν ΟΤΕ και να έχουν internet για παρτη τους.
> 
> Λοιπόν Δημήτρη, όποιος έχει αναγκη ψυχοθεραπείας, να πληρώσει να την κάνει. Δεν μπορεί να την κάνει εδώ μέσα, εις βάρος των υπολοίπων που δεν έχουν χρονο ν΄ασχοληθούν με μη σοβαρα σχόλια.
> 
> Και στο θέμα μας. Γίνονται προσπάθειες και θα συνεχίσουν να γίνονται ουτως ώστε να υπάρχουν περισσότερες εναλλακτικες διαδρομές Ανατολής - Δύσης αλλά και με άλλες περιοχές. Το δύκτιο σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές ήρθε στα ορια του με το προχθεσινο broadcasting. Γι’ αυτοι κοιτάμε για εναλλακτικες.
> 
> Η εποχή που χρειαζόταν 2 εβδομάδες για να τεντώσουμε μια αντιρίδα δεμένη στη καμινάδα απο το τζάκι και το πιάτο στερεωμένο στον 1/2 ιντσας σωλήνα της κεραιας της τηλεόρασης - και αυτό όταν χανόταν η σύνδεση τηλεφώνου με το πατρικό - ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ - Τώρα κοιτάμε να κάνουμε πιο ουσιαστικές εργασίες.
> 
> Είναι άσχημο πάντως να γίνονται τέτοια post μονο και μόνο επειδή ένας άνθρωπος δεν κάνει την αυτοκριτική του και απανταέι με παιδαριώδης εκφράσεις τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Ημαρτον πια.
> ...

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακαλώ μπορεί να μου πει κανείς πως μπορώ να διορθώσω το 

gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141) 

σε

gw-mauve.sv1gfu.awmn (10.2.8.141)

----------


## Philip

Πας /var/named/zone εάν έχεις Slack

Βρίσκεις μέσα στο 8.2.10.in-addr.arpa.dns και αλλάζεις από 
gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141) 
σε gw-mauve.sv1gfu.awmn (10.2.8.141)

Παράδειγμα από το δικό μου



```
				NS	ns.philip633.awmn.
$ORIGIN 121.17.10.in-addr.arpa.
1			IN	PTR	ns.philip633.awmn.
3			IN	PTR	dvb-s.philip633.awmn.
9			IN	PTR	pc.philip633.awmn.
12 		 IN 	PTR	ata.philip633.awmn.
57			IN	PTR	gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn.
58			IN	PTR	bridge-dimitris.philip633.awmn.
59			IN	PTR	gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn.
60			IN	PTR	bridge-philip633.dimitris.awmn.
65			IN	PTR	gw-omni.philip633.awmn.
66			IN	PTR	ap-philip633.awmn.
74			IN	PTR	cyberangel.philip633.awmn.
80			IN	PTR	morrissey.philip633.awmn.
81			IN	PTR	none-philip633.awmn.
70			IN	PTR	luminus.philip633.awmn.
90			IN	PTR	grgs.philip633.awmn.
93			IN	PTR	kostas.philip633.awmn.
94			IN	PTR	dhcp94.philip633.awmn.
97			IN	PTR	gw-jkond.philip633.awmn.
100			IN	PTR	gw-philip633.jkond.awmn.
105			IN	PTR	gw-mary.philip633.awmn.
108			IN	PTR	gw-philip633.mary.awmn.
```

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Φίλλιπε αλλά δεν έχω δικό μου dns.

Ζητώ συγνώμη γιατί δεν διατύπωσα σωστά την ερώτηση.

Οι εγγραφές αυτές πρέπει να ευρίσκονται στο dns της έδρας ή αν είναι πολύ παλαιές σ' αυτό του spirosco.

Ηθελα να μάθω κατά πόσο υπάρχει δυνατότητα, στην πρώτη περίπτωση, να το διορθώσω εγώ ώστε να μην γίνω βάρος στο Σπύρο.

----------


## sotiris

αμα δεν εχεις προσβαση στο αρχειο χχχ.χχχ.10in-addr.arpa. δεν γινεται να το αλλαξεις αφου εκει ειναι που γραφονται τα στοιχεια.
εφοσον φιλοξενεισαι σε αλλου dns, ειτε θα το κανει ο αλλος ειτε θα σου δωσει remote access να το κανεις εσυ οποτε θελεις.

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη.

Ενεργοποίησα το dampening στον router μου για να δώ κατά πόσο flapάρει το λινκ με panossio.

Εβαλα μεγάλο supress penalty (10000) γιατί με το default 2000 στα 2 flappings έκανε το route damped.

Παραθέτω sh ip bgp dampening flap-statistics

_ Network From Flaps Duration Reuse Path
h 10.15.156.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124
h 10.15.158.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 270
h 10.20.217.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 2035 302
h 10.20.220.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 2035
h 10.20.221.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 2035 302 2586
h 10.24.47.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 3929 633 3956 2331 1704
h 10.24.50.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 3929 633 3956 2331 2561 3119
*> 10.26.128.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:09:48 891 410 913 1915_

Αφού περάσαν τα 15 λεπτά, έδωσε άφεση αμαρτιών στους παραπάνω κόμβους και "έδειξε" δεύτερη κάρτα στον τελευταίο :

_Network From Flaps Duration Reuse Path
*> 10.26.128.0/24 10.2.8.182 2 00:19:58 891 410 913 1915_

Τελικά έχει ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Cha0s

> _ Network From Flaps Duration Reuse Path
> h 10.15.156.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124
> h 10.15.158.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 270
> h 10.20.217.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 2035 302
> h 10.20.220.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 2035
> h 10.20.221.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 4097 806 3298 1982 3210 588 2922 3312 1124 2035 302 2586
> h 10.24.47.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 3929 633 3956 2331 1704
> h 10.24.50.0/24 10.2.8.182 1 00:12:00 891 410 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 3929 633 3956 2331 2561 3119
> _


Weird...  ::  

Πάλι καλά που έβγαλε και ένα c-class που δεν ανοίκει στα νότια προάστια  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Το δικό σου path το συγχώρεσε.

Για 'κείνο που περνάει από τον ngia του το κρατάει μανιάτικο.

Εχει πληροφορηθεί την γνώμη του ngia για τα cisco και πάει γυρεύοντας να τον κάνει suppress.

----------


## trendy

> C:\Documents and Settings\Παναγιώτης>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 9 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-home.trendy.awmn [10.14.149.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-trendy.nettraptor.awmn [10.14.149.131]
> 3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-nettraptor.machine22.awmn [10.14.146.2]
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms *10.19.150.1*
> ...


Επίσης...



> [email protected]:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn.124.21.10.in-addr.arpa (10.21.124.73) 0.532 ms 0.393 ms 0.392 ms
> 2 gw-netsailor.jchr.awmn (10.21.124.67) 0.975 ms 1.037 ms 0.717 ms
> 3 *10.14.148.226* (10.14.148.226) 3.218 ms 15.169 ms 2.398 ms
> 4 gw-RF.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.161) 4.380 ms 12.751 ms 7.860 ms
> 5 gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97) 22.118 ms 10.149 ms 9.526 ms
> 6 dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn (10.37.65.123) 25.476 ms 17.368 ms 19.832 ms
> 7 xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.65) 14.691 ms 10.596 ms 10.222 ms
> 8 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 20.664 ms 7.974 ms 13.878 ms

----------


## stafan

Παρακάτω μάλλον κάποια dns πρέπει να φτιαχτούν, αλλά για τα * * * μήπως υπάρχει κανένα vpn προσωρινά;


```
C:\Documents and Settings\stamatis>tracert www.chaos.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: nadia.chaos.awmn [10.26.35.69]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-lan.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.2]
  2   132 ms    35 ms    15 ms  gw-stafan.eexi.awmn [10.2.20.246]
  3   204 ms   124 ms    52 ms  wrap.eexi.awmn [10.2.33.5]
  4    11 ms     9 ms    31 ms  10.17.122.145
  5   119 ms    12 ms    16 ms  10.17.122.185
  6     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  7     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  8     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.32.46.241
  9   124 ms    52 ms    22 ms  10.27.228.154
 10   182 ms   102 ms   123 ms  gw-dsfak-digenis.awmn [10.27.229.189]
 11    13 ms     7 ms    19 ms  gw-koko.thanasis.awmn [10.15.156.68]
 12   153 ms   169 ms    73 ms  gw-koko.cha0s.awmn [10.20.220.202]
 13   220 ms   119 ms    11 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.242]
 14   179 ms   134 ms    29 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
```

----------


## Cha0s

Και από την ανάποδη.



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute  10.2.20.2
traceroute to 10.2.20.2 (10.2.20.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.955 ms  0.654 ms  0.434 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.763 ms  0.710 ms  0.637 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  1.131 ms  1.018 ms  0.929 ms
 4  gw-koko.digenis.awmn (10.15.156.65)  3.437 ms  2.719 ms  1.733 ms
 5  gw-digenis.dsfak.awmn (10.27.229.190)  2.334 ms  4.397 ms  7.052 ms
 6  gw-dsfak.alasondro.awmn (10.27.228.153)  6.157 ms  8.126 ms  10.067 ms
 7  gw-alasondro.mew.awmn (10.32.46.242)  12.315 ms  84.858 ms  57.057 ms
 8  10.17.122.137 (10.17.122.137)  25.148 ms  14.366 ms  9.255 ms
 9  10.17.122.134 (10.17.122.134)  16.098 ms  9.860 ms  3.598 ms
10  10.17.122.186 (10.17.122.186)  35.973 ms  20.600 ms  4.609 ms
11  10.17.122.147 (10.17.122.147)  7.698 ms  7.902 ms  7.805 ms
12  10.2.33.6 (10.2.33.6)  12.392 ms  5.307 ms  6.758 ms
13  gw-lan.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.2)  483.853 ms  180.734 ms  26.348 ms
```

----------


## andreas

ετοιμος και ο dns του alex-23 για δευτερη φορα!!



```
traceroute to papashark.awmn (10.80.195.254), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  skilla (10.19.146.161)  0.579 ms  0.144 ms  0.155 ms
 2  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  0.787 ms  2.984 ms  3.961 ms
 3  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.18)  9.560 ms  4.514 ms  1.722 ms
 4  10.29.79.10 (10.29.79.10)  2.094 ms  2.922 ms  1.803 ms
 5  10.37.56.242 (10.37.56.242)  2.946 ms  3.788 ms  2.490 ms
 6  gw-dti.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.25)  3.088 ms  3.466 ms  5.426 ms
7  gw-ernest0x.level1.awmn (10.37.62.18)  4.187 ms  6.379 ms  4.672 ms
 8  gw-antonisst.level1.awmn (10.29.78.18)  309.419 ms  303.078 ms  345.697 ms
 9  * gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.65)  319.955 ms  316.249 ms
10  10.2.46.241 (10.2.46.241)  295.436 ms  267.302 ms  305.069 ms
11  10.2.46.250 (10.2.46.250)  274.688 ms  312.766 ms  265.652 ms
12  gw-smarag.pireas.awmn (10.80.183.81)  409.967 ms  315.550 ms  314.863 ms
13  gw-pireas.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.73)  314.839 ms  428.842 ms  260.665 ms
14  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.254)  277.494 ms  294.664 ms  240.417 ms
```

Αν ξεχασα τιποτα στειλτε μου πμ να το φτιαξω!

----------


## nkladakis

> ετοιμος και ο dns του alex-23 για δευτερη φορα!!


Δεν δουλεύει.

```
Lookup has started ...


; <<>> DiG 9.2.2 <<>> gw-mobius.alex23.awm
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 19675
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;gw-mobius.alex23.awm.		IN	A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.			10800	IN	SOA	A.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. NSTLD.VERISIGN-GRS.COM. 2005110200 1800 900 604800 86400
```

----------


## andreas

Δεν εχει γυρισει ακομα ο DNS  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ακουσες αλεχ-23 και πεταχτηκες αμεσως ε?  ::

----------


## mojiro

το προβλημα στο ΤΕΙ Πειραια(10.17.122.0/24) με το routing λυθηκε
επιτελους σημερα με τις συμβουλες αρκετων ατομων και με αρκετη
δουλεια απο τον Acoul που καθησε ολη μερα πανω απο τις κονσολες.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> το προβλημα στο ΤΕΙ Πειραια(10.17.122.0/24) με το routing λυθηκε
> επιτελους σημερα με τις συμβουλες αρκετων ατομων και με αρκετη
> δουλεια απο τον Acoul που καθησε ολη μερα πανω απο τις κονσολες.


Ποιό ήταν το πρόβλημα και πως λύθηκε;

----------


## mojiro

πολλα και διαφορα, πηγα τελευταια στιγμη και ειχαν κανει την περισσοτερη
δουλεια. κατι με το route reflecting ηταν το κυριο προβλημα αν καταλαβα
καλα.

3 routers, 6 backbones, inet, tunnels, omni, nat, firewall ειναι πολλα
πραματα και η πολυπλοκοτητα αυξανει οσο και η πιθανοτητα λαθους...

----------


## m0bius

> ετοιμος και ο dns του alex-23 για δευτερη φορα!!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  3  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.18)  9.560 ms  4.514 ms  1.722 ms
>  4  10.29.79.10 (10.29.79.10)  2.094 ms  2.922 ms  1.803 ms
> ```


Το 10.29.79.10 γιατί δεν σου γίνεται resolve; Είναι φτιαγμένο από εμένα.

----------


## andreas

Δεν γινεται ουτε σε μeνα ουτε στον αποικο! 

Αμα ανοιξεις το reverse του Awmn θα δεις οτι σε εχει σαν 
NS ns0.mobius.ns.awmn.

αλλα πιο κατω δεν εχεις reverse! Εχεις ζητησει ?

----------


## m0bius

Όντως δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει, έχεις δίκιο. Παλιότερα υπήρχε, έγινε κάτι; Θα ξανακάνω request.

----------


## alex-23

αχ αυτος ο DNS andrea ευχαριστω για το host του dns

----------


## mojiro

*πραξη 1η*
ο 10.32.54.1(sw1jra) & ο 10.17.127.1(sw1hfq-groov) εχουν bb-link μεταξυ τους. τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute  10.32.54.1
traceroute to 10.32.54.1 (10.32.54.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.275 ms  0.184 ms  0.133 ms
 2  gw-kapa.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  1.869 ms  2.006 ms  2.460 ms
 3  gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134)  1.940 ms  1.716 ms  1.959 ms
 4  10.87.185.218 (10.87.185.218)  2.648 ms  1.862 ms  1.650 ms
 5  10.17.122.141 (10.17.122.141)  3.520 ms  5.175 ms  4.091 ms
 6  10.17.122.138 (10.17.122.138)  5.702 ms  7.523 ms  2.879 ms
 7  10.32.54.1 (10.32.54.1)  5.313 ms  5.306 ms  11.861 ms
```



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.17.127.1
traceroute to 10.17.127.1 (10.17.127.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.279 ms  0.200 ms  0.133 ms
 2  gw-kapa.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  5.380 ms  1.387 ms  1.334 ms
 3  gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134)  2.019 ms  1.528 ms  1.789 ms
 4  10.87.185.218 (10.87.185.218)  3.238 ms  3.211 ms  5.272 ms
 5  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  3.274 ms  4.798 ms  8.833 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  7.196 ms  8.497 ms  7.765 ms
 7  gw-ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.81)  10.409 ms  8.099 ms  7.489 ms
 8  ns5.b52.awmn (10.42.44.250)  7.658 ms  5.514 ms  8.071 ms
 9  gw-koem.b52.awmn (10.42.44.246)  10.582 ms  14.574 ms  17.928 ms
10  10.17.127.1 (10.17.127.1)  16.198 ms  20.657 ms  24.832 ms
```

*πραξη 2η*
μερικα αεναα traceroutes για να μη χανουμε την ορεξη μας  :: 

```
traceroute to www.nagios.awmn (10.32.48.11), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.248 ms  0.161 ms  0.133 ms
 2  gw-kapa.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  1.616 ms  1.294 ms  1.506 ms
 3  gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134)  1.635 ms  1.816 ms  2.217 ms
 4  10.87.185.218 (10.87.185.218)  19.161 ms  2.083 ms  2.063 ms
 5  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  7.859 ms  3.740 ms  3.717 ms
 6  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  32.112 ms  7.980 ms  3.102 ms
 7  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  5.115 ms  6.781 ms  11.180 ms
 8  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  14.840 ms  21.707 ms  6.247 ms
 9  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  3.844 ms  4.577 ms *
10  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  41.287 ms  70.073 ms  19.426 ms
11  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  3.281 ms  10.627 ms  4.370 ms
12  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  3.010 ms  5.017 ms  4.814 ms
13  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  5.235 ms  2.839 ms

***
```



```
[email protected]:~# r 10.32.48.0

Routes:
-----------
10.32.48.0  255.255.255.0
```



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.20.220.2
traceroute to 10.20.220.2 (10.20.220.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.643 ms  0.529 ms  0.395 ms
 2  gw-kapa.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  1.343 ms  1.801 ms  1.523 ms
 3  gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134)  1.642 ms  2.015 ms  1.963 ms
 4  10.87.185.218 (10.87.185.218)  2.010 ms  3.445 ms  7.289 ms
 5  10.17.122.141 (10.17.122.141)  6.444 ms  2.065 ms  2.387 ms
 6  10.17.122.138 (10.17.122.138)  2.912 ms  3.115 ms  3.012 ms
 7  10.32.46.241 (10.32.46.241)  9.271 ms  35.161 ms  79.199 ms
 8  10.27.228.154 (10.27.228.154)  9.042 ms  4.479 ms  7.313 ms
 9  * * *
10  * *
```



```
[email protected]:~# r 10.20.220.0

Routes:
-----------
10.20.220.0  255.255.255.0
```

----------


## Cha0s

Για ξαναδοκίμασε προς κόκι τώρα...

Είχα κάνει πατατιά χθες και ήταν down το link για περίπου 20 ώρες  ::  


Μόλις ξανασηκώθηκε  ::

----------


## mojiro

ok & τα 2

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.stelios.awmn
traceroute to ns.stelios.awmn (10.80.185.149), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.488 ms  0.245 ms  0.236 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  2.383 ms  0.610 ms  0.725 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  1.661 ms  1.717 ms  1.760 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  1.734 ms  3.050 ms  1.682 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  1.848 ms  1.826 ms  1.997 ms
 6  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  3.025 ms  4.092 ms  2.900 ms
 7  10.84.231.97 (10.84.231.97)  3.536 ms  3.406 ms  3.520 ms
 8  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  3.462 ms  3.286 ms  3.318 ms
 9  10.80.185.85 (10.80.185.85)  3.820 ms  5.569 ms  3.215 ms
10  ns.stelios.awmn (10.80.185.149)  4.844 ms  5.516 ms  4.169 ms
```

Γίνεται να διορθωθούν τα ενδιάμεσα hops που δεν έχουν DNS;

----------


## papashark

Ο 10.84.231.χχχ μάλλον δεν έχει linux για να σηκώσει dns, θα μιλήσω μαζί του μήπως του σηκώσω εγώ.

Το άλλο είναι του stelios1540

----------


## WaRhAwK

Κοιτάζοντας να δώ εάν παίζει το dns μου είδα αυτό -->

tracert warhawk.awmn

Tracing route to warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.1} over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.129]
2 39 ms 7 ms 3 ms xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65]
3 4 ms 3 ms 32 ms gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.185]
4 24 ms 11 ms 10 ms gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
5 2 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
6 20 ms 24 ms 14 ms *gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn* [10.2.28.73]
7 24 ms 45 ms 31 ms *gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn* [10.17.121.59]
8 21 ms 12 ms 17 ms gw-dimitris.warhawk.awmn [10.23.26.42]
9 46 ms 44 ms 29 ms ns1.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.1]

Τραλαλά τραλαλό;!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι φυσιολογικό...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

όχι δεν είναι.
Λείπει 1 hop, τo:

gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.37)

και τι δουλειά έχει εκεί η IP του Philip ?

----------


## WaRhAwK

θα ήταν φυσιολογικό εάν ο pikos είχε λινκ με Phillip... Έλα όμως που δεν εχει...

----------


## Acinonyx

Κι όμως είναι φυσιολογικό.. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό το φαινόμενο αυτό όταν υπαρχει παραπάνω από μία διαδρομή προς έαν προορισμό.

Το traceroute δείχνει ότι xbelis έχει 2 διαφορετικές διαδρομές προς τον Δημήτρη με ίσα hop. Η μία είναι από piko και η άλλη απο philip. Έχει διαλέξει αυτή του philip για να φτάσει στον Δημήτρη παρόλο που για να πάει στον piko πάει από vaggo που το βλεπει σαν λιγότερα hops.

Αν δεν έχει 2 ισοhopες διαδρομές προς τον Δημήτρη τότε ή κάποιος παίζει με το BGP ή κάτι κολλησε πάλι.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό εμένα μου φαίνεται λάθος αυτό.

Όταν έχει 2 διαδρομές με ισσάριθμα hops τότε το bgp επιλέγει εκ των πραγμάτων την μία εκ των 2 βάση κάποιων κριτηρίων.

Δεν υποτίθεται ότι όλα τα bgp μεταξύ τους καταλαβαίνουν πια διαδρομή θα επιλέξουν και από την μία και από την άλλη;

Μου φαίνεται τελείως κουλό (σε νορμάλ καταστάσεις χωρίς σκαλίσματα στο προτωκολλο) να σε πηγαίνει από την μία και να σε φέρνει από την άλλη....

----------


## mojiro

> Μου φαίνεται τελείως κουλό (σε νορμάλ καταστάσεις χωρίς σκαλίσματα στο προτωκολλο) να σε πηγαίνει από την μία και να σε φέρνει από την άλλη....


το καθε bgp αποφασιζει απο που θα στηλει τα πακετα που του ερχονται για
δρομολογηση, κανενα bgp δεν ξερει τι συμβαινει περα απο το απεναντι του
bgp, το μονο που ξερει ειναι που θα στηλει τα πακετα.

ειναι σα να δινεις ενα δεμα στο ταχυδρομειο, για να παει θεσσαλονικη
αλλα κανεις δε ξερει εκ' των προτερων ποιος ταχυδρομος θα παραδωσει
το δεμα! ολοι μεσολαβητες ξερουν μονο οτι πρεπει να παει στην Σκουφα 16.
τιποτα αλλο.

Το γεγονος οτι τα πακετα επιστρεφουν απο αλλο route ειναι επειδη το bgp,
οταν δει ισαριθμα hops διαλεγει το απενταντι bgp(εκ' των ισαριθμων) που
εχει μικροτερο AS.

----------


## Cha0s

Κιόμως η διαφορά με το OSPF είναι ότι ξέρει ακριβώς από που θα περάσει για να φτάσει στον προορισμό του το πακέτο.

Ας μιλήσει κάποιος που το κατέχει αρκετά το θέμα, λίγο πιο τεκμηριωμένα.

Ηλία; Γιάννη;

----------


## Acinonyx

Η παρανόηση γινεται γιατί δεν έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το traceroute δεν δείχνει το path του BGP.

Το traceroute στέλνει πακέτα με TTL τόσο, ώστε να κάνει exceed στον κάθε κόμβο και περιμένει την απάντηση από τον κόμβο με ICMP. Οπότε αν υπάρχουν ασύμμετρες διαδρομές από ισοhopο BGP, τότε η απάντηση μπορεί να φύγει από άλλο interface από αυτό που ήρθε. Έτσι δημιουργείται αυτό το περιεργο φαινόμενο που όμως είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικο.  :: 

_Τεκμηριωμένο από την ερασιτεχνική ομάδα routing Κάτω Πατησίων_

----------


## stafan

> Η παρανόηση γινεται γιατί δεν έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το traceroute δεν δείχνει το path του BGP.
> 
> Το traceroute στέλνει πακέτα με TTL τόσο, ώστε να κάνει exceed στον κάθε κόμβο και περιμένει την απάντηση από τον κόμβο με ICMP. Οπότε αν υπάρχουν ασύμμετρες διαδρομές από ισοhopο BGP, τότε η απάντηση μπορεί να φύγει από άλλο interface από αυτό που ήρθε. Έτσι δημιουργείται αυτό το περιεργο φαινόμενο που όμως είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικο. 
> 
> _Τεκμηριωμένο από την ερασιτεχνική ομάδα routing Κάτω Πατησίων_


Σωστά! Βασίλη, εσύ που είσαι μεγάλο και σωστό "ψαχτήρι"  ::  τί λές, υπάρχει τρόπος πρακτικός, ώστε τα πακέτα να επιστρέφουν απο την ίδια διαδρομή; Με το OLSR συμβαίνουν τα ίδια ισοhopa προβλήματα;

----------


## ysam

To bgp δεν έχει τρόπο (στο παρόν setup) να ξέρει τι θα κάνει ο απέναντη κόμβος (το next-hop). Επίσης κανένα routing protocol δεν έιναι σε θέση να ξέρει. Το μόνο που ξέρει είναι από που θα στείλει το πακέτο του (RIB/FIB) και εκεί σταματάνε όλα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το TCP/IP έχει φταχτεί ακριβώς για αυτόν τον λόγο. Για να μπορεί να δρομολογεί αυτόματα τα πακέτα και να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους ασχέτος από που ήρθαν. (Remember ΗΠΑ-Πόλεμος κτλ στην δεκαετία που φτιάχτηκαν αυτά)

Το bgp ξέρει ASs και όχι routers. Ενα AS (Autonomous System) μπορεί να έχει πολλούς routers μέσα του. 
Το traceroute είναι εργαλείο που χρησημοποιεί το IP και το ICMP για διάγνωση προβλημάτων και εμφάνηση του δρόμου (IP HOP by HOP) και όχι AS by AS. 

Το ποιό σωστό εργαλείο για να μας πει αν η διαδρομή που ακολουθείτε είναι symmetric είναι το tracepath. Αυτό μας δέιχνει ποιό καθαρή εικόνα. πχ.




> traceroute -n 10.17.119.1
> traceroute to 10.17.119.1 (10.17.119.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 10.19.144.195 0.525 ms 0.780 ms 0.764 ms
> 2 10.19.141.25 1.644 ms 2.182 ms 2.372 ms
> 3 10.19.141.162 10.523 ms 16.592 ms 20.783 ms
> 4 10.34.61.185 19.165 ms 30.627 ms 33.867 ms
> 5 10.17.119.1 32.674 ms 33.709 ms 33.708 ms






> tracepath -n 10.17.119.1
> 1: 10.19.144.193 0.702ms pmtu 1500
> 1: 10.19.144.195 0.858ms 
> 2: 10.19.141.25 3.620ms 
> 3: 10.19.141.162 63.929ms 
> 4: 10.34.61.185 67.585ms 
> 5: 10.17.119.1 50.811ms reached
> Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 5 back 5


όπως βλεπουμε η διαφορά είναι ότι έχουμε στοιχεία PMTU (Path MTU) (Path Maximum Transfer Unit) στο οποίο είναι βασισμένο.




> DESCRIPTION
> It traces path to destination discovering MTU along this path. It uses UDP port port or some random port. It is similar
> to traceroute, only does not not require superuser privileges and has no fancy options.


Απλό αλλά θαυματουργό για να ανακαλύπτουμε αν τουλάχιστον τα hops που περνάμε είναι ισα με τα hops που γυρίζουμε όπου 99% των περιπτώσεων είναι symmetric routing.

-Γιάννης

----------


## papashark

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
  4     8 ms     6 ms     2 ms  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn [10.80.183.82]
  5     8 ms     7 ms     4 ms  10.2.46.249
  6    21 ms    10 ms    14 ms  10.2.46.242
  7    31 ms    12 ms     6 ms  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
  8    91 ms    10 ms    82 ms  gw-antonisst.level1.awmn [10.29.78.17]
  9   248 ms   114 ms    46 ms  gw-level1.ernest0x.awmn [10.37.62.17]
 10    29 ms    29 ms    29 ms  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn [10.37.62.30]
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Τι είχες Γιάννη, τι είχα πάντα....

Φοβάμαι ότι είναι περισσότερες που δεν περνάει, παρά αυτές που περνάει...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] /home/goldenrose.gr/www]# traceroute www.nvak.awmn
traceroute to www.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.330 ms  0.294 ms  0.220 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.449 ms  0.434 ms  0.372 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  1.606 ms  1.389 ms  1.623 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  1.524 ms  1.592 ms  1.550 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  1.679 ms  1.848 ms  4.335 ms
 6  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)  2.854 ms  13.886 ms  25.896 ms
 7  gw-pireas.smarag-gmes.awmn (10.80.183.82)  3.994 ms  3.970 ms  7.225 ms
 8  10.2.46.249 (10.2.46.249)  10.731 ms  8.370 ms  35.214 ms
 9  10.2.46.242 (10.2.46.242)  6.924 ms  15.119 ms  24.557 ms
10  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  25.390 ms  23.289 ms  17.238 ms
11  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  11.690 ms  13.759 ms  10.421 ms
12  10.37.56.241 (10.37.56.241)  9.449 ms  38.671 ms  43.329 ms
13  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  17.566 ms  24.065 ms  29.369 ms
14  10.14.145.65 (10.14.145.65)  74.755 ms  57.789 ms  33.384 ms
```

Γίνεται να μπουν dns όπου λείπουν;  ::

----------


## sotiris

```
athina:~# tracepath 10.26.35.65
 1:  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.106)                    0.195ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105)                    0.506ms
 2:  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn (10.45.165.90)                    2.053ms
 3:  gw-digi.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.117)                       3.484ms
 4:  gw-kapa.bblink3.awmn (10.86.87.122)                    5.036ms
 5:  10.83.252.129 (10.83.252.129)                          6.994ms
 5:  10.83.252.129 (10.83.252.129)                         12.929ms
 6:  gw-sv1gft.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.252)               10.087ms
 6:  gw-sv1gft.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.252)               79.301ms
 7:  gw-stevemad.duck.awmn (10.40.175.101)                121.375ms
 8:  duck.foxer.awmn (10.80.188.22)                       119.274ms
 9:  gw-foxer.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.209)               60.674ms
10:  taratsa.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.218)                80.522ms
11:  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn (10.80.195.82)              83.653ms
12:  gw-althaia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.49)                   82.032ms
13:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                    55.053ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 13
```



```
athina:~# tracepath www.nvak.awmn
 1:  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.106)                    0.157ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105)                    0.491ms
 2:  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn (10.45.165.82)                  1.931ms
 3:  gw-69eyes.limah.awmn (10.35.160.65)                    3.380ms
 4:  bbr1.limah.awmn (10.35.160.253)                        4.506ms
 5:  gw-limah.ygk.awmn (10.35.160.35)                       7.791ms
 6:  10.14.142.131 (10.14.142.131)                         14.667ms
 7:  10.14.145.65 (10.14.145.65)                           12.779ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
```

----------


## Cha0s

Περνάς από άλλες διαδρομές αν δεν κάνω λάθος για να φτάσεις σε μένα και στον Νίκο.




```
[[email protected] /data/progs/mysql/data]# traceroute www.sotiris.awmn
traceroute to www.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.250), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.369 ms  0.284 ms  0.211 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.469 ms  0.447 ms  0.386 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  2.808 ms  3.375 ms  1.393 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  1.815 ms  2.088 ms  1.864 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  1.975 ms  2.609 ms  1.779 ms
 6  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  3.011 ms  2.931 ms  6.493 ms
 7  gw-foxer.duck.awmn (10.80.188.17)  7.658 ms  4.511 ms  5.085 ms
 8  gw-duck.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.99)  22.070 ms  9.811 ms  9.026 ms
 9  gw-stevemad.sv1gft.awmn (10.40.175.253)  6.109 ms  9.335 ms  5.686 ms
10  10.83.252.132 (10.83.252.132)  28.854 ms  12.582 ms  24.213 ms
11  gw-bblink3.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.121)  27.655 ms  40.114 ms  21.527 ms
12  gw-kapa.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  52.411 ms  54.610 ms  52.026 ms
13  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  36.213 ms  19.493 ms  58.913 ms
14  athina.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.250)  63.650 ms  67.575 ms  35.435 ms
```

----------


## dti

> ```
> Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
>   2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
>   3     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
>   4     8 ms     6 ms     2 ms  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn [10.80.183.82]
>   5     8 ms     7 ms     4 ms  10.2.46.249
> ...


Κάνε μια ακόμη προσπάθεια. Λογικά τώρα θα σε πάει από αλλού.
Ελπίζω πιο γρήγορα και χωρίς προβλήματα αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## papashark

> Κάνε μια ακόμη προσπάθεια. Λογικά τώρα θα σε πάει από αλλού.
> Ελπίζω πιο γρήγορα και χωρίς προβλήματα αυτή τη φορά.


Σιγά μην περάσω...

Το ποταπό ΔΣ έχει πειράξει τα πακέτα μου για να μην φτάνουν ποτέ στον σέρβερ τους  ::   ::   ::   ::  



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  4     3 ms     6 ms    16 ms  gw-foxer.duck.awmn [10.80.188.17]
  5    76 ms    83 ms    53 ms  gw-duck.stevemad.awmn [10.40.175.99]
  6    23 ms    40 ms    37 ms  gw-stevemad.sv1gft.awmn [10.40.175.253]
  7   115 ms    92 ms    55 ms  10.83.252.132
  8   148 ms   163 ms    47 ms  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.121]
  9   130 ms   163 ms   112 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Και στο καπάκι (δηλαδή σε ctrl+c στην 28η προσπάθεια) :



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.97]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
  6     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.80.185.85
  7     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-stelios.hook.awmn [10.80.182.50]
  8     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-hook.b52.awmn [10.80.182.200]
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```


_Δεν θα πάς πουθενά, δεν θα πουθενά, εδώ θα μήνεις...._
Λαϊκόν άσμα...  ::

----------


## dti

Μάλλον είχε κολλήσει το σύμπαν πριν από λίγο...

Ξαναπροσπάθησε! Αν δεν περάσεις και τώρα (που βγήκε το routing test package από τα wraps μου) ....  ::

----------


## costas43gr

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.80.195.0

Tracing route to net-ap.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.0]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
3 4 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
4 2 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.83.251.249
5 4 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
6 4 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
7 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn [10.26.35.50]
8 gw-althaia.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.81] reports: Destination net unreach
ble.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.80.189.0

Tracing route to net-ap.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.0]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-tompap1.climber.awmn [10.21.255.93]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-climber.vasilis1.awmn [10.21.255.89]
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.105]
6 5 ms 2 ms 4 ms gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.80.183.0

Tracing route to net-ap.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.0]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
3 2 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-tompap1.climber.awmn [10.21.255.93]
4 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-climber.vasilis1.awmn [10.21.255.89]
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.105]
6 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn [10.84.231.98]
7 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-foxer.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.209]
8 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]

Trace complete.


Για δεστε απο εδω πως παει....

----------


## papashark

Τι να δω, ότι δεν σε άφησε να περάσεις από το althaia-papashark ?

Δεν πρέπει να το λένε BGP στην υλοποίηση στο mikrotik, αλλά RRP

----------


## papashark

Πάρε 2 tracert, το ένα πριν από 20', το άλλο τώρα :



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Papashark>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn [10.80.183.82]
  5    14 ms     4 ms     9 ms  10.2.46.249
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *       15 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Papashark>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     4 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn [10.80.183.82]
  5     8 ms     7 ms    19 ms  10.2.46.249
  6    40 ms    78 ms    58 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
  7    41 ms    21 ms    58 ms  gw-special.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
  8    11 ms    11 ms     8 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  9   234 ms   251 ms   199 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
 10   257 ms   215 ms   245 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Και φυσικά από το althaia-papashark περνάω σφέρα



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Papashark>tracert www.koko.awmn

Tracing route to ns.koko.awmn [10.20.220.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn [10.80.195.82]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-althaia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.49]
  5     9 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn [10.20.220.201]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  ns.koko.awmn [10.20.220.2]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## costas43gr

Για χτυπα τη δικια μου μεσα απο althaia περναει ?
Εγω συνεχιζω να μην περναω.
Παντος απο εδω παει καλα.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert http://www.awmn

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
3 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
4 1 ms 3 ms 1 ms gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
5 2 ms 3 ms 1 ms gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
6 6 ms 5 ms 2 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
7 11 ms 10 ms 5 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
8 11 ms 9 ms 14 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
9 7 ms 11 ms 8 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## papashark

```
Tracing route to router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.97]
  5     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
  6    44 ms     9 ms     7 ms  gw-vassilis1.climber.awmn [10.21.255.90]
  7    40 ms    45 ms    17 ms  gw-climber.tompap1.awmn [10.21.255.94]
  8    34 ms    16 ms    41 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn [10.80.195.82]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-althaia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.49]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.242]
  6     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn [10.80.183.82]
  5    11 ms     5 ms    18 ms  10.2.46.249
  6    66 ms    88 ms    21 ms  10.2.46.242
  7    15 ms     8 ms    15 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
  8    12 ms     8 ms    19 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
  9    15 ms    18 ms    19 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 10    37 ms    16 ms    77 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Cha0s

> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\Papashark>tracert www.koko.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to ns.koko.awmn [10.20.220.2]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
>   2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
>   3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn [10.80.195.82]
> ...


ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! 9ms με κόκι;

Που πήγαν τα 0.4ms αχχχ αχχχχ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

Μετά το νέο λινκ antonist-dti φτάνω έτσι στο forum... 



> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms 5 ms gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
> 4 22 ms 23 ms 12 ms 10.34.62.65
> 5 5 ms 4 ms 6 ms bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.246]
> 6 12 ms 9 ms 11 ms dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.123]
> ...


ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι έτσι......



> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms 5 ms gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn
> 4 x ms xms xms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn
> 5 x ms x ms x ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
> 6 x ms x ms x ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> ...


Είναι η ιδέα μου ή είναι 2 hops περισσότερα;

----------


## Acinonyx

Θανάση ανακάλυψες αυτό που λέμε *"Ποιός παιζει με το BGP;"*!
 ::  

Ευτυχώς που δεν έχουμε όλοι mikrotik.

Από quagga:


```
*> 10.19.143.0/24   10.34.61.233                           0 45 2801 ?
*                   10.2.16.94                             0 1397 2590 1 2801 ?
*                   10.2.16.78                             0 1084 2036 1 2801 ?
```

Φαίνεται σαν να εχει γίνει λινκ μεταξύ dti και ysam2!!! Κάποιος έχει ενσωματώσει στο AS του τον xbelis!

Μπορεί να μας πεί όποιος το έκανε πως γίνεται ώστε να το κάνουμε κι εμείς εδώ;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..

----------


## vaggos13

Δεδομένο 1ο: Έβγαλε link ο antonisst με dti.

----------


## dti

> Μετά το νέο λινκ antonist-dti φτάνω έτσι στο forum... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65]
> ...


Αυτά με τα bold είναι σε μένα.

Το *7* gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187] δεν είναι κάπως άσχετο;

Πάντως μέχρι εσένα φθάνω ως εξής:



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                         gw-dti.dti.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   bridge-wrap4.dti.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                          1132081997.421 -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |    2 |   10 |    0 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |    8 |   10 |   10 |
|                      router.sw1hfq.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |   16 |   40 |   40 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## gRooV

Οτι είναι άσχετο, είναι...αλλά μπορείς εσύ να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί το βλέπω; Και εγώ παραξενεύομαι!

Ωρα 7.40 ...



> C:\Documents and Settings\Thanasis>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
> 3 70 ms 13 ms 10 ms gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
> 4 31 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.34.62.65
> ...

----------


## sotiris

> traceroute to 10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105) 0.337 ms 0.309 ms 0.292 ms
> 2 gw-sotiris.digi.awmn (10.45.165.90) 1.383 ms 1.253 ms 1.364 ms
> 3 gw-digi.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.49) 2.136 ms 2.725 ms 4.521 ms
> 4 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 4.684 ms 2.874 ms 5.140 ms
> 
> athina:~# tracepath 10.34.61.187
> 1: mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.106) 0.222ms pmtu 1500
> 1: mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105) 0.621ms
> ...


και εδω (εαν θυμαμαι καλα) μετα το digi-xtreme υπηρχαν και αλλα hops, μηπως καποιοι κομβοι ενδιαμεσοι μπηκαν σε ιδιο AS?




> athina:~# traceroute http://www.spirosco.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105) 0.448 ms 0.297 ms 0.277 ms
> 2 gw-sotiris.digi.awmn (10.45.165.90) 2.103 ms 1.448 ms 2.243 ms
> 3 gw-digi.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.49) 3.105 ms 3.637 ms 2.941 ms
> 4 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) 4.428 ms 4.119 ms 3.697 ms
> 5 gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185) 5.924 ms 4.293 ms 8.481 ms
> 6 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 11.013 ms 6.128 ms 5.800 ms
> 7 http://www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132) 5.507 ms 5.066 ms 4.654 ms
> ...

----------


## nkladakis

> και εδω (εαν θυμαμαι καλα) μετα το digi-xtreme υπηρχαν και αλλα hops, μηπως καποιοι κομβοι ενδιαμεσοι μπηκαν σε ιδιο AS?


αυτη 10.34.61.187 η ip βρίσκεται στον Γιάννη και οχι στον Αλέξανδρο και σε πάει σε 3 hop. 
Μια χαρά είναι όπως πάντα.

----------


## andreas

> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 1. xarivdi.skilla.awmn 0.0% 5 0.2 0.2 0.2 0.2 0.0
> 2. gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn 0.0% 5 0.4 0.4 0.4 0.5 0.0
> 3. gw-mobius.alex23.awmn 0.0% 4 0.9 0.9 0.9 1.1 0.1
> 4. gw-mobius.dti.awmn 0.0% 4 1.8 1.8 1.7 1.9 0.1
> 5. bridge-wrap4.dti.awmn 0.0% 4 2.2 2.3 2.1 2.6 0.2
> * 6. 10.34.62.66 0.0% 4 2.6 2.6 2.6 2.6 0.0
> 7. 10.67.159.1 0.0% 4 3.7 3.7 3.0 4.8 0.8
> 8. ???*


valte dns  ::

----------


## papashark

Ωραία μέρα σήμερα !  :: 



```
Tracing route to 10.47.130.244 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.97]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
  6     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-shop.vassilis.romeo.awmn [10.84.230.236]
  8     4 ms     7 ms     4 ms  10.86.90.101
  9     *       18 ms    10 ms  gw-sv1gft.sw1ggw.awmn [10.83.252.132]
 10    11 ms     4 ms    18 ms  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.121]
 11    17 ms    11 ms    12 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```



```
Tracing route to 10.47.130.244 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms      sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.97]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.80.185.85
  7     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-stelios.hook.awmn [10.80.182.50]
  8     4 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-hook.b52.awmn [10.80.182.200]
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
  3     1 ms    37 ms    12 ms  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn [10.80.195.82]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-althaia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.49]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn [10.26.35.250]
  6     5 ms     8 ms     6 ms  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn [10.40.178.100]
  7     4 ms     3 ms     5 ms  10.83.251.250
  8    18 ms    10 ms    11 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.113]
  9     9 ms     6 ms    14 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

οεο !

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] /var/cache]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.311 ms  0.264 ms  0.197 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.470 ms  0.588 ms  0.412 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  2.402 ms  1.196 ms  3.651 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  3.589 ms  1.662 ms  1.476 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  2.080 ms  1.731 ms  2.950 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.811 ms  2.279 ms  2.070 ms
 7  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  12.639 ms  9.800 ms  6.844 ms
 8  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  7.252 ms  12.290 ms  6.869 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  12.156 ms  20.134 ms  9.381 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  18.746 ms  18.682 ms  33.027 ms
11  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  15.386 ms  15.822 ms  15.957 ms
```

Από εδώ τώρα φαίνεται οκ.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] /var/named]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.410 ms  0.279 ms  0.232 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.986 ms  0.505 ms  0.538 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  1.149 ms  4.370 ms  1.712 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  1.503 ms  1.449 ms  1.369 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  1.843 ms  1.769 ms  1.722 ms
 6  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  3.114 ms  2.763 ms  2.715 ms
 7  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.97)  3.376 ms  3.484 ms  3.655 ms
 8  10.80.197.97 (10.80.197.97)  4.561 ms  3.792 ms  3.219 ms
 9  10.80.198.97 (10.80.198.97)  5.062 ms  4.648 ms  9.990 ms
10  * gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121)  258.276 ms  66.494 ms
11  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  127.561 ms  212.153 ms  761.296 ms
12  gw-digi.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.49)  609.357 ms  906.937 ms  332.792 ms
13  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  299.473 ms  206.853 ms  545.594 ms
14  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  178.897 ms *  199.726 ms
```

1. Γίνεται να βάλουν DNS στα Hop 8 & 9 οι ιδιοκτήτες τους;
2. Γιατί lagάρει έτσι το hop 10;

----------


## mojiro

εχει παρατηρηθει το προβλημα στο number 10, θα το κοιταξουμε το σ.κ.

----------


## costas43gr

Και αυτο εδω θελει. Οπως και τα hops.
Δεν ξερω μηπως γινοντε καποιες εργασιες (εκτος Κατσαρου)

Tracing route to orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
3 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
4 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
6 4 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
7 6 ms 5 ms 9 ms gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn [10.17.119.206]
8 10 ms 30 ms 7 ms 10.17.122.141
9 6 ms 6 ms 11 ms 10.17.122.134
10 9 ms 19 ms 10 ms 10.17.122.186
11 6 ms 11 ms 8 ms 10.17.122.163
12 8 ms 6 ms 6 ms wrap.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
13 12 ms 9 ms 9 ms gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.44.254]
14 9 ms 6 ms 7 ms orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]

Trace complete.

Tracing route to 10.2.19.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
3 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
4 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
5 2 ms 1 ms 3 ms gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
6 2 ms 19 ms 8 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
7 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn [10.17.119.206]
8 9 ms 10 ms 7 ms 10.17.122.141
9 10 ms 9 ms 7 ms 10.17.122.134
10 7 ms 6 ms 5 ms 10.17.122.186
11 13 ms 10 ms 11 ms 10.17.122.163
12 11 ms 8 ms 9 ms wrap.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ρε παιδιά τι χάλια είναι αυτά ;
Σε b είναι αυτά τα Link ;


```
Tracing route to gw-home-lan.john70.awmn [10.2.15.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  3     9 ms     6 ms     3 ms  gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.28.75]
  4   114 ms   148 ms    53 ms  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
  5     4 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.34.62.65
  6   129 ms   158 ms   173 ms  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
  7   158 ms  1094 ms   590 ms  gw-dti.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.100]
  8   370 ms   171 ms   929 ms  gw-nvak.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.105]
  9    87 ms    85 ms   122 ms  10.2.13.162
 10   184 ms   132 ms   195 ms  gw-bliz.winner.awmn [10.2.13.141]
 11     *      209 ms   214 ms  gw-home-lan.john70.awmn [10.2.15.1]


Trace complete.
```

----------


## trendy

Σε b δεν είναι σίγουρα το nvak-dti αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο πάει καλά.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.295 ms  0.286 ms  0.207 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.457 ms  0.439 ms  0.390 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  2.031 ms  2.019 ms  1.460 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  8.706 ms  4.333 ms  1.643 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  3.301 ms  5.920 ms  2.074 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  4.865 ms  6.071 ms  4.209 ms
 7  gw-philip633.special.awmn (10.46.167.65)  20.801 ms  7.371 ms  3.244 ms
 8  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  12.703 ms  28.994 ms  16.022 ms
 9  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.17)  39.427 ms  27.123 ms  20.256 ms
10  10.19.150.42 (10.19.150.42)  10.685 ms  17.210 ms  7.329 ms
11  mickflemm-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.245)  17.096 ms  17.516 ms  16.091 ms
12  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  12.014 ms  35.259 ms  13.598 ms
```

Γίνεται τα φτιαχτούν τα DNS;
Έχασα την μπάλα από το hop 8 και κάτω  ::

----------


## m0bius

> ```
> 10  10.19.150.42 (10.19.150.42)  10.685 ms  17.210 ms  7.329 ms
> 11  mickflemm-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.245)  17.096 ms  17.516 ms  16.091 ms
> ```
> 
> Γίνεται τα φτιαχτούν τα DNS;
> Έχασα την μπάλα από το hop 8 και κάτω


Tο 10.19.150.42 είναι του alex-23 και λογικά είναι το link του με mickflemm;

----------


## Cha0s

Τότε αυτό:


```
9  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.17)  39.427 ms  27.123 ms  20.256 ms 
10  10.19.150.42 (10.19.150.42)  10.685 ms  17.210 ms  7.329 ms 
11  mickflemm-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.245)  17.096 ms  17.516 ms  16.091 ms
```

Πρέπει να γίνει:



```
9  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  39.427 ms  27.123 ms  20.256 ms 
10  gw-alex23.mickflemm.awmn (10.19.150.42)  10.685 ms  17.210 ms  7.329 ms 
11  gw-mickflemm.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.245)  17.096 ms  17.516 ms  16.091 ms
```

----------


## m0bius

Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Αντρέα ακούς;  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-special.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.13]
  5   512 ms     *      203 ms  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn [10.19.150.17]
  6   556 ms   769 ms   598 ms  10.19.150.42
  7   330 ms   412 ms   162 ms  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65]
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *     ^C
```

----------


## m0bius

Έχει πέσει το το ασύρματο forum, και το θέμα είναι ότι συνεχίζουμε να πέρνουμε routes και τα mikrotikια μάλλον έχουν χάσει λίγο την μπάλα.

----------


## ysam

Τι είπες τώρα? Για reboot, για reboot.. 

Ο κόμβος δεν έχει πέσει.. τα routes που στέλνουμε είναι /24..

----------


## m0bius

Sorry sorry, my bad. Νόμιζα ότι είχε πέσει όλος ο κόμβος.

----------


## mojiro

το πρωι....


```
pc:~ # traceroute www.wind.awmn
traceroute to www.wind.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-awmn.mojiro.awmn (10.86.89.129)  0.328 ms   0.261 ms   0.367 ms
 2  gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109)  14.990 ms   17.300 ms   23.985 ms
 3  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  22.641 ms   21.960 ms   21.308 ms
 4  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  19.995 ms   38.962 ms   39.966 ms
 5  gw-digi.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.49)  29.447 ms   33.251 ms   32.952 ms
 6  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  32.377 ms   33.678 ms   37.485 ms
 7  wind.awmn (10.19.143.12)  36.728 ms   36.292 ms   36.221 ms
```

τωρα....

```
pc:~ # traceroute www.wind.awmn
traceroute to www.wind.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-awmn.mojiro.awmn (10.86.89.129)  0.397 ms   0.254 ms   0.348 ms
 2  gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109)  2.323 ms   5.798 ms   5.112 ms
 3  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  6.799 ms   6.953 ms   6.850 ms
 4  gw-xtreme.digi.awmn (10.19.141.50)  95.164 ms   132.544 ms   133.494 ms
 5  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  127.609 ms   130.119 ms   129.533 ms
 6  corleone-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.245)  128.086 ms   126.838 ms   125.847 ms
 7  wind.awmn (10.19.143.12)  110.501 ms   122.055 ms   120.981 ms
```

----------


## verano

Υπάρχει ένα "προβληματάκι" στα τελευταία hops έχω την εντύπωση.
*ysam2;*
Το παρατηρώ εδώ και μερικές μέρες.



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.105
  2     1 ms     2 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  3     3 ms     5 ms     4 ms  wrc-vigor.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.7]
  4    55 ms    20 ms    10 ms  gw-ozonet.vigor.awmn [10.2.19.254]
  5   106 ms    36 ms    10 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
  6   109 ms    57 ms    53 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.133]
  7     9 ms     6 ms    18 ms  10.48.220.133
  8  1174 ms   376 ms   511 ms  10.19.143.241
  9   539 ms   756 ms   712 ms  10.19.143.13

Trace complete.
```

----------


## ysam

Ναι θα κλείσει η διαδρομή μέχρι να αλλάξω pig-tailάκι.. Ας είναι καλά ο Γιάννης (YGK)

----------


## ysam

Οκ ysam2-nikolo πάλι UP με -58 σήμα και 1dbm τχ. 

Αυτό το Pig-tail το είχα βάλει στο μάτι καιρό τώρα. 20db δεν είναι λίγα για να χάνουμε..

----------


## costas43gr

*Μηπως πρεπει να κατεβασουμε καποια λινκ για να μην περναμε απο εκει μεχρι να βρεθει μια λυση*  ::  
Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 17 ms 6 ms 3 ms 10.32.55.17
3 18 ms 10 ms 1 ms gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.105]
4 134 ms 99 ms 100 ms gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
5 707 ms 1343 ms * 10.19.141.49
6 1365 ms 419 ms 794 ms 10.19.141.162
7 1698 ms 1226 ms 1727 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## alex-23

> *Μηπως πρεπει να κατεβασουμε καποια λινκ για να μην περναμε απο εκει μεχρι μια βρεθει μια λυση*


κανονικα ετσι πρεπει οταν δεν παιζει ενα λινκ καλα το κοβουμε αν δεν μπορουμε να το φτιαξουμε

----------


## wiresounds

Μου έρχεται ένα

172.19.6.0/24

 ::

----------


## trendy

Να βάλεις filter στα εισερχόμενα και τα εξερχόμενα routes.

----------


## zabounis

και σε μένα το ίδιο..  ::  (και έχω βάλει φιλτερ)

----------


## trendy

Τότε δε δουλεύει το filter σας γιατί σε μένα δε βγαίνει αυτό
Παράδειγμα στο bgpd.conf


```
ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn seq 20 deny any
router bgp 810
bgp router-id 10.14.149.1
!
! Neighbors:
!
 network 10.14.149.0/24
!Angel
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 remote-as 3457
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 timers 10 30
```

----------


## mojiro

τα εβαλα λιγο πολυ οπως και εσυ... και ελαβα το παρακατω...

*Error occured during reading below line.
network 10.86.87.0/24*

οταν εσβησα τα prefix τοτε παλι ολα οκ....



```
  router bgp 4371
  bgp router-id 10.86.87.129

  ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
  ip prefix-list awmn seq 20 deny any

  network 10.86.87.0/24

  neighbor 10.86.87.139 remote-as 4371
  neighbor 10.86.87.139 capability dynamic
  neighbor 10.86.87.139 capability orf prefix-list both
  neighbor 10.86.87.139 timers 1 3
  neighbor 10.86.87.139 prefix-list awmn out
  neighbor 10.86.87.139 prefix-list awmn in
```


edit:
-------------------------
επρεπε να μπουν πανω απο το router-id
τωρα οκ

----------


## aangelis

```
    1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  bravos.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.113]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taidus.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.65]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-aangelis.sw1ggw.awmn [10.87.187.110]
  4     1 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.121]
  5     2 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.87.98]
  6     3 ms     6 ms     3 ms  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.134]
  7     7 ms     7 ms     3 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
  8     5 ms     4 ms     9 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  9    13 ms     8 ms     9 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 10     4 ms     7 ms     6 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```

Για να λέμε και τα καλά.. απο χθες η διαδρομή προς το forum ειναι απίστευτη.  ::  

Να 'ταν παντα έτσι..  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Για να λέμε όμως και τα κακά....



```
traceroute to ns0.ozonet.ns.awmn (10.2.19.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.575 ms  0.294 ms  0.217 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  1.026 ms  1.007 ms  0.980 ms
 3  10.32.54.194 (10.32.54.194)  1.743 ms  1.467 ms  1.430 ms
 4  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  1.425 ms  1.527 ms  1.400 ms
 5  10.32.54.194 (10.32.54.194)  2.254 ms  1.785 ms  3.290 ms
 6  * gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  2.066 ms  1.822 ms
 7  10.32.54.194 (10.32.54.194)  2.056 ms  2.080 ms  3.461 ms
 8  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  2.144 ms  2.062 ms  2.063 ms
 9  10.32.54.194 (10.32.54.194)  2.669 ms  2.418 ms *
10  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  3.850 ms  2.753 ms  2.336 ms
11  10.32.54.194 (10.32.54.194)  2.670 ms  2.736 ms  2.678 ms
12  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  2.643 ms  2.832 ms *
13  10.32.54.194 (10.32.54.194)  3.140 ms  3.382 ms  2.937 ms
14  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  2.970 ms  3.582 ms  2.979 ms
15  10.32.54.194 (10.32.54.194)  3.705 ms  3.463 ms  3.279 ms
16  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  3.594 ms  3.776 ms
```

Η 10.2.19.240/29 που είναι δηλωμένη και μου την δίνει σαν διπλοεγγραφή στα bgp routes?

Υπάρχει και 10.2.19.0/24 και 10.2.19.240/29.

----------


## stafan

> Υπάρχει και 10.2.19.0/24 και 10.2.19.240/29.


 Το πρώτο είναι αυτό που σωστά ανακοινώνει ο acoul, το δεύτερο λογικά πρέπει να είναι κάποιο απο τα links του, με mtik, που έχει τσεκάρει στο bgp του redistribute static, πράγμα λάθος  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
  6     5 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  7     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
  8     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  9     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 10     2 ms     1 ms     *     gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 11     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 12     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 13     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 14     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 15     1 ms     3 ms     3 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 16     1 ms     3 ms     *     gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 17     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 18     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 19     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 20     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 21     4 ms     2 ms     *     ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 22     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 23     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 24     2 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 25     2 ms     2 ms     5 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 26     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 27     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 28     4 ms     3 ms     *     gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
 29     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 30     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\DiMiTRiS^^^>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.46.167.65
  4     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-special.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.13]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.29.79.10
  6     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.123]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     3 ms     5 ms     3 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
  9     4 ms     3 ms     4 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 10     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 11     4 ms     3 ms     5 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 12     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 13     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 14     6 ms     7 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 15     4 ms     7 ms     *     ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 16     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 17    13 ms     8 ms     9 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 18     6 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 19     4 ms     5 ms     3 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 20     4 ms     4 ms     7 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 21     4 ms     4 ms     *     ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 22     4 ms     6 ms    13 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 23     4 ms     5 ms     6 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 24     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 25     6 ms     7 ms     5 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 26     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 27     7 ms     4 ms     4 ms  ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 28     4 ms     6 ms     9 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 29     7 ms     6 ms     *     ns.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.130]
 30     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## B52

```
C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert 10.23.26.2

Tracing route to router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  local.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.120]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     3 ms  gw-fightclub.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.213]
  3     4 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.philip633.awmn [10.42.44.202]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     3 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]

Trace complete.
```



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.82)  0.453 ms  0.174 ms  0.177 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  0.729 ms  0.435 ms  0.499 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  1.651 ms  2.529 ms  2.927 ms
 4  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  7.015 ms  5.939 ms  5.681 ms
 5  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  8.613 ms  4.145 ms  3.974 ms
```



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.23.26.2
traceroute to 10.23.26.2 (10.23.26.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.82)  0.422 ms  0.176 ms  0.169 ms
 2  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  0.616 ms  0.595 ms  0.380 ms
 3  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  4.064 ms  0.894 ms  1.056 ms
```

Λοξυγκας θα ηταν....  ::  

b52[/code]

----------


## BaBiZ

```
C:\>tracert 10.38.117.65

Tracing route to 10.38.117.65 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.babiz.awmn [10.32.50.71]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.113]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  4     3 ms    <1 ms     3 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  5     4 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn [10.17.119.206]
  6     3 ms     4 ms     1 ms  gw-tenorism.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.133]
  7    38 ms    28 ms    63 ms  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.121]
  8    55 ms     5 ms     8 ms  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn [10.86.87.114]
  9   138 ms    95 ms    24 ms  10.86.90.102
 10    13 ms    34 ms     9 ms  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
 11    10 ms     8 ms    19 ms  10.80.185.82
 12    46 ms    53 ms    39 ms  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
 13    46 ms    24 ms    35 ms  10.80.185.82
^C
```

Πού είναι ο Rallyeman? Μετακόμοισε Πειραιά?

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     mtik-2.sotiris.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                 gw-tyfeonas.deysta.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|         gw-antonisst-deysta.deysta.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                        router.zeus.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                gw-gmes-smarag.zeus.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |  156 |  156 |  156 |  156 |
|              viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                  gw-sv1oe.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   94 |   94 |   94 |   94 |
|                  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                            10.86.90.102 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|          gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   46 |   46 |   46 |   46 |
|                     gw-ap.vassilis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|          gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                     gw-ap.vassilis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   94 |   94 |   94 |   94 |
|          gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |  141 |  141 |  141 |  141 |
|                     gw-ap.vassilis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   46 |   46 |   46 |   46 |
|          gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   93 |   93 |   93 |   93 |
|                                         -    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |   47 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## mojiro

εχει κολησει ο ενας router απο οτι ειδα, ισως πρεπει να περιμενουμε μεχρι το πρωι....


edit:
εγινε reboot και επαψε να το ανακοινωνει... δε το λαμβανει απο πουθενα...
επομενως ο rallyeman ειναι down ?

----------


## Cha0s

Άντε και εις ανώτερα  ::  




```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.40.178.249
traceroute to 10.40.178.249 (10.40.178.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.391 ms  0.270 ms  0.214 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.534 ms  0.510 ms  0.439 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  1.120 ms  1.600 ms  1.075 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  1.577 ms  52.082 ms  4.321 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  2.355 ms  1.821 ms  1.869 ms
 6  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)  4.517 ms  67.700 ms  11.809 ms
 7  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn (10.80.183.82)  20.827 ms  6.488 ms  4.413 ms
 8  gw-vaggos13.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.249)  79.061 ms  8.700 ms  7.228 ms
 9  zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.242)  16.744 ms  9.265 ms  14.554 ms
10  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  12.625 ms  11.577 ms  26.970 ms
11  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  73.343 ms  51.538 ms  12.741 ms
12  10.35.164.129 (10.35.164.129)  17.890 ms  18.444 ms  10.210 ms
13  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  15.197 ms  22.435 ms  42.925 ms
14  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  39.445 ms  13.202 ms  14.060 ms
15  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  14.599 ms  28.554 ms  10.401 ms
16  gw-ayis.limah.awmn (10.47.135.226)  21.681 ms  18.651 ms  13.607 ms
17  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  37.335 ms  103.396 ms  178.044 ms
18  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  103.264 ms  75.630 ms  19.578 ms
19  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  16.900 ms  19.846 ms  20.046 ms
20  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  37.420 ms  60.717 ms  18.593 ms
21  gw-ayis.limah.awmn (10.47.135.226)  43.050 ms  16.381 ms  40.235 ms
22  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  71.088 ms  49.057 ms  32.713 ms
23  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  19.878 ms * gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  30.805 ms
24  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  19.364 ms  15.504 ms  22.409 ms
25  jopa.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.90)  124.013 ms  38.230 ms  26.166 ms
26  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  82.479 ms  35.628 ms  23.631 ms
27  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  76.117 ms  19.075 ms  19.989 ms
28  gw-ayis.limah.awmn (10.47.135.226)  20.787 ms  38.357 ms  43.039 ms
29  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  30.472 ms  74.972 ms  54.511 ms
30  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  33.044 ms  16.600 ms  20.688 ms



[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.40.178.249
traceroute to 10.40.178.249 (10.40.178.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.405 ms  0.296 ms  0.233 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.467 ms  0.665 ms  0.475 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  1.121 ms  1.116 ms  1.056 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  6.239 ms  1.636 ms  1.396 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  1.954 ms  1.991 ms  1.938 ms
 6  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)  2.916 ms  15.757 ms  3.991 ms
 7  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn (10.80.183.82)  9.308 ms  7.807 ms  12.778 ms
 8  gw-vaggos13.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.249)  20.392 ms  12.663 ms  12.333 ms
 9  zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.242)  24.007 ms  18.434 ms  25.990 ms
10  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  9.674 ms  15.552 ms  21.041 ms
11  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  16.935 ms  9.081 ms  90.337 ms
12  10.35.164.129 (10.35.164.129)  38.328 ms  17.154 ms  14.933 ms
13  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  66.579 ms  45.382 ms  39.653 ms
14  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  12.714 ms  21.529 ms  55.682 ms
15  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  24.398 ms  14.500 ms  31.604 ms
16  jopa.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.90)  64.227 ms  26.968 ms  11.228 ms
17  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  28.005 ms  25.276 ms  11.423 ms
18  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  14.481 ms  46.258 ms  26.079 ms
19  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  19.564 ms  21.001 ms  16.255 ms
20  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  52.144 ms  18.247 ms  26.436 ms
21  10.35.164.129 (10.35.164.129)  11.398 ms  23.019 ms  24.719 ms
22  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  20.991 ms  59.985 ms  29.983 ms
23  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  45.627 ms  30.506 ms  18.467 ms
24  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  47.656 ms  30.723 ms  68.541 ms
25  jopa.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.90)  85.749 ms  18.508 ms  22.090 ms
26  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  41.420 ms  23.575 ms  39.979 ms
27  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  18.693 ms  38.041 ms  42.979 ms
28  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  25.030 ms  47.562 ms  36.678 ms
29  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  54.374 ms * gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn (10.2.32.100)  39.469 ms
30  zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.242)  141.647 ms  23.347 ms  17.126 ms



[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.40.178.249
traceroute to 10.40.178.249 (10.40.178.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.338 ms  0.268 ms  0.214 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.546 ms  0.483 ms  0.422 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  1.089 ms  1.114 ms  1.483 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  39.442 ms  29.061 ms  70.660 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  18.718 ms  2.779 ms  1.750 ms
 6  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)  5.457 ms  7.578 ms  5.918 ms
 7  gw-pireas.smarag.awmn (10.80.183.82)  21.874 ms  5.176 ms  6.559 ms
 8  gw-vaggos13.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.249)  18.402 ms  9.044 ms  10.012 ms
 9  zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.242)  6.479 ms  12.617 ms  17.544 ms
10  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  10.834 ms  22.483 ms  14.328 ms
11  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  13.578 ms  16.553 ms  15.649 ms
12  10.37.56.246 (10.37.56.246)  17.114 ms  21.857 ms  15.458 ms
13  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  13.404 ms  13.915 ms  19.642 ms
14  gw-achille.alex23.awmn (10.47.130.90)  43.634 ms  18.645 ms  19.553 ms
15  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  21.170 ms  39.101 ms  19.252 ms
16  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  40.616 ms  19.673 ms  41.170 ms
17  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  27.955 ms  24.644 ms  17.858 ms
18  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  20.760 ms  18.321 ms  19.126 ms
19  10.37.56.246 (10.37.56.246)  16.293 ms  30.838 ms  22.974 ms
20  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  21.950 ms  16.390 ms  33.993 ms
21  gw-achille.alex23.awmn (10.47.130.90)  28.249 ms  13.487 ms  37.666 ms
22  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  52.784 ms  16.250 ms *
23  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  48.625 ms  106.141 ms  30.462 ms
24  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  33.624 ms  19.878 ms  27.468 ms
25  10.37.56.246 (10.37.56.246)  82.603 ms  34.624 ms  38.212 ms
26  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  34.743 ms  40.727 ms  46.103 ms
27  gw-achille.alex23.awmn (10.47.130.90)  77.817 ms  31.458 ms  46.367 ms
28  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  43.700 ms  54.648 ms  60.155 ms
29  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  78.584 ms  63.675 ms  43.690 ms
30  gw-xtreme.digi.awmn (10.19.141.50)  171.508 ms  57.047 ms  21.465 ms
```

----------


## B52

Ωραιο βρε Βαγγελη πως το καταφερες ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Α δεν είναι τίποτα... έπεσε ο Στέφανος σε κάποια φάση και τρελάθηκαν όλα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

κατα τα αλλα το bgp ειναι το καλυτερο πρωτοκολλο και δεν δημιουγρει πουθενα προβλημα  ::  
δεν πρεπει να το αλλαξουμε εγω δεν βλεπω καποιο προβλημα  ::

----------


## mojiro

> κατα τα αλλα το bgp ειναι το καλυτερο πρωτοκολλο και δεν δημιουγρει πουθενα προβλημα  
> δεν πρεπει να το αλλαξουμε εγω δεν βλεπω καποιο προβλημα


αν και δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για wireless connections, ειναι μια χαρα για
την περιπτωση μας. θα επεζε καταπληκτικα(και επεζε για ενα διαστημα)
αμα το ρυθμιζαμε ολοι σωστα (timers, prepends, κλπ...) οπου χρειαζοταν.

απο τι στιγμη που ολοι το εχουμε με default(+ οτι το mikrotik δε δινει
πολλες δυνατοτητες + οτι αρκετοι κανουν οτι τους κατεβει) περιμενεις
να παιξει σωστα ?

----------


## alex-23

ναι οκ αλλα δεν ειναι το προβλημα οι timers οι περισσοτεροι τους εχουν φτιξαει
για δες την υπογραφη μου  ::  

το bgp το εκανε αυτο και πριν τα mikrotik
 ::  loop

----------


## ysam

Alex συμμαζέψου.. όχι και loop.. το προτόκολλο δεν κάνει τέτοια.. 

RTFM πλζ.

----------


## ngia

δες τα σχήματα να καταλάβεις γιατί το πρωτόκολλο δεν υποστηρίζει βρόχους

----------


## stafan

```
C:\Documents and Settings\root>tracert 10.20.220.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: il-mostro.koko.awmn [10.20.220.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  doohan.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.105]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  rossi.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.5]
  3     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-stafan.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.97]
  4    15 ms     5 ms     6 ms  gw-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.49.86]
  5    10 ms     5 ms    35 ms  wrap-ap-mixalis.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.5]
  6    34 ms    43 ms    81 ms  gw-ozonet.mixalis.awmn [10.2.19.246]
  7   365 ms   463 ms   715 ms  gw-mixalis.kapapi.awmn [10.25.175.97]
  8   418 ms   407 ms   424 ms  gw-kapapi.tompap1.awmn [10.25.174.246]
  9   383 ms   448 ms   397 ms  gw-tompap1.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.137]
 10   366 ms   772 ms   428 ms  gw-thunder.magla.awmn [10.15.158.129]
 11   793 ms  1213 ms  1936 ms  gw-magla.thanasis.awmn [10.15.156.193]
 12  1889 ms  2206 ms  2594 ms  10.15.164.76
 13   844 ms   907 ms   454 ms  il-mostro.koko.awmn [10.20.220.1]
```

Αυτό συμβαίνει καιρό τώρα, εκεί γύρω σε mixalis, kapapi  ::  Παιδιά αν πρόκειται για καλό αλλά γεμάτο b, βάλτε ts, αλλιώς a μέχρι να γεμίσει πάλι  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.289 ms  0.238 ms  0.216 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.515 ms  0.519 ms  0.424 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1gfu.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.436 ms  1.162 ms  1.245 ms
 4  10.87.188.122 (10.87.188.122)  7.461 ms  2.715 ms  2.790 ms
 5  10.2.75.99 (10.2.75.99)  2.027 ms  4.044 ms  2.589 ms
 6  10.26.130.81 (10.26.130.81)  53.093 ms  37.381 ms  47.311 ms
 7  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  25.510 ms  29.151 ms  13.934 ms
 8  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  25.662 ms  9.248 ms  21.693 ms
 9  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  43.337 ms  23.673 ms  13.728 ms
10  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  16.231 ms  21.665 ms  37.993 ms
```

Γίνεται να φτιαχτούν τα DNS στο 4-5-6 hop;

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον δεν γίνεται να φτιαχτούν για να μην πήρα απάντηση  ::  

Τουλάχιστον γίνεται να φτιαχτούν τα παρακάτω; Ή ζητάω πολλά;  ::  




```
*> 172.16.0.9/32    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 4272 4263 4 2523 6202 3667 1569 ?
*> 195.170.0.2/32   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 4272 4263 4 2523 6202 3667 1569 1338 ?
*> 195.170.2.1/32   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 4272 4263 4 2523 6202 3667 1569 1338 ?
```

----------


## Cha0s

Σιγά που θα απάνταγε κανείς στο προηγούμενο  ::  

Αυτό λες να συγκινήσει κανένα leecher τώρα που δεν παίζουν linked τα hubs;  ::  


```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute dc.awmn
traceroute to dc.awmn (10.32.48.26), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.358 ms  0.261 ms  0.198 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.533 ms  0.485 ms  0.416 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1gfu.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.744 ms  1.817 ms  2.068 ms
 4  gw-sv1gfu.foxer.awmn (10.87.188.97)  2.431 ms  2.158 ms  3.008 ms
 5  10.84.231.97 (10.84.231.97)  24.856 ms  35.671 ms  6.248 ms
 6  gw-sv1eft.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.197.97)  52.371 ms  34.417 ms  24.176 ms
 7  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)  41.307 ms  30.097 ms  17.873 ms
 8  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121)  23.916 ms  44.301 ms  42.721 ms
 9  10.86.90.101 (10.86.90.101)  28.542 ms  22.586 ms  94.427 ms
10  gw-shop.vassilis.romeo.awmn (10.84.230.236)  29.311 ms  98.926 ms  16.663 ms
11  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  142.875 ms  58.345 ms  78.618 ms
12  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  8.872 ms  172.423 ms *
13  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  303.526 ms  424.574 ms  242.061 ms
14  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  266.823 ms  222.813 ms  229.519 ms
15  * gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  259.616 ms  418.340 ms
16  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  384.335 ms  309.550 ms  319.518 ms
17  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  340.376 ms  194.071 ms  260.692 ms
18  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  420.582 ms  422.935 ms  749.036 ms
19  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  676.619 ms *  299.022 ms
20  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  267.138 ms  213.423 ms  383.869 ms
21  * gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  440.396 ms *
22  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  460.034 ms  465.741 ms  382.721 ms
23  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  361.900 ms  517.068 ms  669.195 ms
24  10.84.231.106 (10.84.231.106)  696.855 ms  433.320 ms  387.366 ms
25  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  393.803 ms
[[email protected] ~]#
```

----------


## mojiro

```
[email protected]:/etc/etc2# traceroute www.twmn
traceroute to www.twmn (10.122.2.125), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.278 ms  0.164 ms  0.108 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.viper7gr.awmn (10.86.87.126)  0.540 ms  0.639 ms  0.619 ms
 3  smarag-viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.249)  1.240 ms  1.782 ms  5.721 ms
 4  gw-vaggos13.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.249)  12.341 ms  2.772 ms  2.836 ms
 5  zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.242)  4.340 ms  5.714 ms  7.288 ms
 6  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  23.897 ms  26.178 ms  28.766 ms
 7  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  47.513 ms  60.948 ms  66.132 ms
 8  gw-sw1jra.ozonet.awmn (10.32.54.18)  98.512 ms  13.778 ms  26.627 ms
 9  wrc-vigor.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.7)  35.380 ms  50.882 ms  29.724 ms
10  * gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  27.517 ms  24.986 ms
11  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  60.891 ms  67.611 ms  41.703 ms
12  gw-sw1jra.ozonet.awmn (10.32.54.18)  27.388 ms  9.394 ms  22.852 ms
13  wrc-vigor.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.7)  32.802 ms  38.343 ms  38.029 ms
14  * 10.2.23.3 (10.2.23.3)  16.887 ms  27.793 ms
15  * * *
16  10.48.220.129 (10.48.220.129)  13.205 ms  11.619 ms  30.297 ms
17  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  12.053 ms  22.145 ms  9.586 ms
18  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  15.373 ms  21.166 ms  28.211 ms
19  gw-digi.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.49)  30.026 ms  18.400 ms  24.072 ms
20  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  36.290 ms  29.670 ms  22.603 ms
21  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  16.405 ms  31.570 ms  39.922 ms
22  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.106)  39.687 ms  25.547 ms  14.377 ms
23  mtik-2.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.97)  13.112 ms  27.714 ms  13.389 ms
24  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn (10.45.165.66)  10.615 ms  8.961 ms  11.079 ms
25  gw-tyfeonas.deysta.awmn (10.67.160.18)  14.062 ms  27.548 ms  12.685 ms
26  * * *
27  * gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  56.906 ms  51.895 ms
28  gw-sw1jra.ozonet.awmn (10.32.54.18)  43.154 ms  34.431 ms  53.311 ms
29  wrc-vigor.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.7)  55.447 ms  42.569 ms  58.425 ms
30  * * gw-achille.alex23.awmn (10.47.130.90)  11.511 ms
[email protected]:/etc/etc2#
```

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.122.2.125
traceroute to 10.122.2.125 (10.122.2.125), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.448 ms  0.277 ms  0.210 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.566 ms !N  0.542 ms !N  0.435 ms !N
```

Στα Νότια δεν έχουμε τέτοια routes  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.303 ms  0.260 ms  0.231 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.516 ms  0.596 ms  0.714 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1gfu.awmn (10.26.35.34)  3.819 ms  1.375 ms  1.266 ms
 4  gw-sv1gfu.sv1gcc.awmn (10.87.188.122)  11.641 ms  2.110 ms  1.718 ms
 5  gw-sv1gcc.sv1aiz.awmn (10.2.75.99)  7.892 ms  22.661 ms  15.119 ms
 6  gw-sv1aiz..nemecis.awmn (10.26.130.81)  44.488 ms  58.507 ms  92.742 ms
 7  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  97.044 ms  60.503 ms  33.853 ms
 8  gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  55.698 ms  57.412 ms  70.758 ms
 9  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  42.046 ms  89.133 ms  133.561 ms
10  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  43.548 ms  58.391 ms  72.262 ms
```

Τελικά έκανα μόνος μου τα DNS στο /etc/hosts τουλάχιστον να βλέπω εγώ από που περνάω, αφού δεν φιλοτιμούνται να τα φτιάξουν.  ::

----------


## mojiro

ποια εβαλες ? για φερε τα να κανουμε ανταλαγη  ::   ::  



```
# vlsi ip's
10.17.122.129           gw-router2.top.awmn
10.17.122.134           ns0.top.awmn
10.17.122.138           gw-top.mew.awmn
10.17.122.147           gw-metalab.top.awmn
10.17.122.163           gw-top.katsaros_m.awmn
10.17.122.169           gw-top.viper7gr.awmn
10.17.122.170           gw-viper7gr.top.awmn

# katsaros_m ip's
10.2.44.3               srv.katsaros_m.awmn
```

----------


## Cha0s

```
10.2.75.99              gw-sv1gcc.sv1aiz.awmn
10.26.130.81            gw-sv1aiz..nemecis.awmn
```

  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn            
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.346 ms  0.290 ms  0.233 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.558 ms  0.505 ms  0.418 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1gfu.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.589 ms  1.315 ms  1.320 ms
 4  gw-sv1gfu.sv1gcc.awmn (10.87.188.122)  2.031 ms  2.029 ms  2.776 ms
 5  gw-sv1gcc.sv1aiz.awmn (10.2.75.99)  2.413 ms  2.762 ms  2.192 ms
 6  gw-sv1aiz..nemecis.awmn (10.26.130.81)  5.927 ms  3.825 ms  3.796 ms
 7  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  8.507 ms  4.594 ms  6.520 ms
 8  10.47.135.249 (10.47.135.249)  4.057 ms  37.248 ms  3.960 ms
 9  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  4.259 ms  14.753 ms  4.145 ms
10  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  9.793 ms  4.164 ms  4.239 ms
```

Today it's a good day. Τελικά η βροχή δεν είναι τόσο κακιά  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# mtr www.awmn -c 20 -r    
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
master-gw.cha0s.awmn                      0%    20   20    0.25    0.29    0.36
gw-router1.cha0s.awmn                     0%    20   20    0.41    0.46    0.54
gw-cha0s.sv1gfu.awmn                      0%    20   20    1.30    2.70   12.84
gw-sv1gfu.sv1gft.awmn                    50%    10   20    9.97   59.77  168.97
10.32.55.193                             50%    10   20   25.90   57.72  127.04
gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn                  55%     9   20   20.63   39.74   80.09
gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn                    60%     8   20   19.39   41.08   82.77
eaggel-digi.eaggelidis.awmn              55%     9   20   29.50   69.95  110.23
gw-digi.xtreme.awmn                      55%     9   20   19.61   57.85  136.77
gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn                     60%     8   20   19.54   52.33  120.53
www.awmn                                 56%     8   18   19.41   69.94  143.98
```

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, αλλά γενικώς από εκεί μεριά (προς Νίκαια και γύρω) πάντα κάποιος lagάρει.

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε τα Links, αν είναι κακορυθμισμένα, δεν υπάρχει traffic shaping, το traffic είναι υψηλό, πάντως από τα Δυτικά η έξοδος είναι σταθερή (δεν είναι τυχαίο που στο smokeping μέχρι τον Alexandro είχα avg 7ms χωρίς packet loss για μέρες).

Προσωπικά έχω απογοητευτεί με την κατάσταση τον τελευταίο καιρό.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.509 ms  0.291 ms  0.231 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.569 ms  0.513 ms  0.440 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.377 ms  1.453 ms  1.406 ms
 4  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn (10.32.49.41)  2.233 ms  2.550 ms  2.226 ms
 5  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  83.945 ms  60.920 ms  150.611 ms
 6  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn (10.32.49.41)  97.830 ms  135.625 ms  96.112 ms
 7  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  219.636 ms  158.743 ms  305.948 ms
 8  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn (10.32.49.41)  194.431 ms  215.200 ms  212.552 ms
 9  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  320.233 ms  319.474 ms *
10  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  310.733 ms  192.225 ms  119.364 ms
```

Quiz:

Πόσα είναι τα παραπάνω Hops; 10 ή 3;  ::   ::  
(Ήταν της στιγμής το κόλημα... απλά μου φάνηκε αστείο και το postαρα  ::  )

----------


## costas43gr

Πω-πω σημερα δεν παιζεσε, να'ταν καθε μερα εεεεε  ::   ::  

Tracing route to master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.65]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
3 5 ms 4 ms 5 ms gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.42]
5 6 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.33]
6 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.65]

----------


## Cha0s

Αν και τρελός κύκλος γεωγραφικά μπορώ να πω ότι είναι τέλεια  ::  



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute router.thunder.awmn
traceroute to router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.374 ms  0.338 ms  0.231 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.499 ms  0.486 ms  0.426 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.890 ms  1.900 ms  1.700 ms
 4  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn (10.32.49.41)  2.014 ms  3.060 ms  2.466 ms
 5  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  2.691 ms  3.152 ms  3.175 ms
 6  router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1)  3.269 ms  3.912 ms  3.344 ms
```

Επί την ευκαιρία ας φτιαχτεί και το dns του 4ου Hop.  ::  


Βέβαια, απότι φαίνεται μόνο εγώ γκρινιάζω σε αυτό το τόπικ... κανείς δεν ασχολείται πια...

----------


## costas43gr

Καλα που το καταλαβες........  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Έτοιμο το dns με τον sv1aiz.  ::   ::  Sorry για το λάθος, απλά είχα βάλει ανάποδα τα resolvings.

----------


## B52

> Βέβαια, απότι φαίνεται μόνο εγώ γκρινιάζω σε αυτό το τόπικ... κανείς δεν ασχολείται πια...


Νομιζεις...  ::  γραφε εσυ και εμεις διαβαζουμε....  ::  

tasos
b52

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.328 ms  0.285 ms  0.201 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.520 ms  0.537 ms  0.433 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.317 ms  1.412 ms  1.546 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz..nemecis.awmn (10.26.130.81)  16.480 ms  6.715 ms  2.077 ms
 5  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  2.542 ms  2.368 ms  1.780 ms
 6  gw-achille.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  2.274 ms  2.728 ms  2.219 ms
 7  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  2.907 ms  3.219 ms  2.787 ms
 8  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  3.261 ms  5.187 ms  2.348 ms
```

Να λέμε και τα καλά ε;  ::

----------


## dti

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |  103 |  103 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn -    0 |  103 |  103 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                      gw-dti.mobius.awmn -    0 |  103 |  103 |    0 |    2 |   20 |   10 |
|                   gw-mobius.alex23.awmn -    0 |  103 |  103 |    0 |    4 |   60 |   10 |
|                  gw-alex23.achille.awmn -    0 |  103 |  103 |    0 |    4 |   21 |    0 |
|                 gw-achille.nemecis.awmn -    0 |  102 |  102 |    0 |   11 |   71 |   20 |
|                            10.26.130.82 -    0 |  102 |  102 |    0 |   45 |  140 |   10 |
|                   gw-router1.cha0s.awmn -    0 |  102 |  102 |    0 |   48 |  160 |   10 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

  ::

----------


## sotiris

Με το "κατέβασμα" του digi ανακαλύπτουμε και νέες διαδρομές.


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    2 |   16 |   15 |
|                    gw-69eyes.limah.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|                      qw-limah.ayis.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   10 |   32 |   15 |
|                    gw-ayis.achille.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   14 |   47 |    0 |
|                 gw-achille.nemecis.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   25 |   47 |   31 |
|                            10.26.130.82 -    0 |   36 |   36 |   15 |   38 |   94 |   31 |
|                    gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |   15 |   49 |  125 |   47 |
|                    master-gw.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |   15 |   48 |   94 |   78 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτό μας νοιάζει ή θα περάσει και αυτό όπως τα προηγούμενα;



```
*> 10.86.91.0/24    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2035 4079 1124 270 4266 7051 4371 191 1270 2662 3749 3757 941 191 2720 1064 38 2804 1897 4790 3757 1286 616 633 3929 516 1702 6840 398 2053 3789 3341 3180 72 913 2379 199 3329 2315 1 2590 1397 1979 1084 2581 413 6257 7347 3210 588 6421 4016 7603 i
```





```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.86.91.65 -m 255
traceroute to 10.86.91.65 (10.86.91.65), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.368 ms  0.291 ms  0.228 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.734 ms  2.284 ms  0.553 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  0.988 ms  0.928 ms  0.849 ms
 4  gw-koki.macabre-sunsets.awmn (10.15.164.70)  1.226 ms  1.263 ms  1.142 ms
 5  gw-macabre-sunsets.digenis.awmn (10.15.164.78)  1.264 ms  1.574 ms  2.535 ms
 6  gw-thanasis.magla.awmn (10.15.156.194)  8.634 ms  2.164 ms  2.089 ms
 7  gw-thunder.magla.awmn (10.15.158.160)  3.850 ms  6.255 ms  6.717 ms
 8  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146)  19.499 ms  3.580 ms  7.060 ms
 9  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)  30.382 ms  27.536 ms  15.928 ms
10  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  8.220 ms  17.632 ms  37.091 ms
11  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  48.589 ms  90.749 ms  17.851 ms
12  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  13.446 ms  9.629 ms  25.529 ms
13  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  9.107 ms  8.965 ms  12.260 ms
14  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  9.189 ms  8.050 ms  22.130 ms
15  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  17.004 ms  23.518 ms  15.240 ms
16  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  19.387 ms  30.990 ms  23.242 ms
17  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  13.114 ms  15.486 ms  23.989 ms
18  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  64.032 ms  29.150 ms  34.696 ms
19  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  16.591 ms  31.449 ms  26.171 ms
20  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  15.414 ms  18.839 ms  14.927 ms
21  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  24.643 ms  14.463 ms  28.526 ms
22  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  44.848 ms  104.653 ms  21.595 ms
23  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  46.532 ms  20.722 ms  47.020 ms
24  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  17.699 ms  39.057 ms  20.687 ms
25  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  28.552 ms  32.030 ms  44.689 ms
26  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  18.688 ms *  41.757 ms
27  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  54.491 ms  43.603 ms  80.702 ms
28  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  147.593 ms  38.559 ms  22.183 ms
29  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  48.531 ms  57.771 ms  30.091 ms
30  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  52.492 ms  31.376 ms  24.305 ms
31  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  43.517 ms  34.572 ms  36.221 ms
32  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  24.582 ms  49.380 ms  35.727 ms
33  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  50.808 ms  32.315 ms  21.388 ms
34  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  35.297 ms  58.784 ms  22.342 ms
35  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  44.135 ms  27.356 ms  24.114 ms
36  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  52.123 ms  26.306 ms  26.014 ms
37  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  52.582 ms  54.029 ms  25.397 ms
38  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  78.985 ms  78.054 ms  96.759 ms
39  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  36.004 ms  41.430 ms  48.889 ms
40  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  59.738 ms  33.102 ms  44.873 ms
41  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  29.899 ms  64.075 ms  30.761 ms
42  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  42.619 ms  34.903 ms  63.538 ms
43  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  32.849 ms  58.126 ms *
44  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  40.056 ms  160.855 ms  30.216 ms
45  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  65.739 ms  130.265 ms  33.291 ms
46  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  63.979 ms  39.066 ms  49.842 ms
47  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  71.724 ms  43.315 ms  55.342 ms
48  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  46.545 ms  92.327 ms  71.840 ms
49  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  48.857 ms  45.264 ms  58.391 ms
50  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  101.826 ms  68.467 ms  60.930 ms
51  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  50.348 ms  75.898 ms  100.447 ms
52  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  43.059 ms  43.169 ms  101.332 ms
53  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  74.918 ms  53.843 ms  69.523 ms
54  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  56.297 ms  44.326 ms  155.434 ms
55  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  54.215 ms  55.246 ms  86.273 ms
56  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  50.607 ms  49.037 ms  114.467 ms
57  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  84.250 ms  52.332 ms  97.056 ms
58  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  61.035 ms  64.018 ms  89.382 ms
59  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  109.814 ms  38.683 ms  96.245 ms
60  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  74.900 ms  98.225 ms  70.670 ms
61  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  69.840 ms  62.765 ms  105.930 ms
62  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  59.434 ms  99.866 ms  71.665 ms
63  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  99.586 ms  42.331 ms  53.055 ms
64  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  64.023 ms  107.377 ms  79.669 ms
65  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  86.647 ms  115.348 ms  156.714 ms
66  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  110.213 ms  126.904 ms  88.312 ms
67  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  94.767 ms  103.817 ms  120.490 ms
68  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  117.721 ms  94.481 ms *
69  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  45.573 ms  128.425 ms  141.670 ms
70  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  76.607 ms  135.542 ms  81.340 ms
71  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  93.464 ms  83.895 ms  170.547 ms
72  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  151.586 ms  103.607 ms  89.313 ms
73  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  95.396 ms  87.574 ms  106.619 ms
74  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  95.253 ms  87.744 ms  127.942 ms
75  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  81.582 ms  103.981 ms  119.000 ms
76  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  69.274 ms  134.781 ms  116.998 ms
77  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  101.345 ms  140.836 ms  206.178 ms
78  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  104.002 ms  114.918 ms  69.947 ms
79  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  82.612 ms  104.359 ms  175.860 ms
80  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  143.692 ms  93.296 ms  102.642 ms
81  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  82.644 ms  106.965 ms  126.255 ms
82  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  165.391 ms  139.802 ms  94.983 ms
83  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  106.157 ms  130.126 ms  111.185 ms
84  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  96.364 ms  129.426 ms  151.452 ms
85  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  196.716 ms  107.951 ms  157.428 ms
86  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  206.460 ms  124.174 ms  112.763 ms
87  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  61.418 ms  105.084 ms  98.401 ms
88  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  151.443 ms  92.892 ms  122.417 ms
89  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  116.672 ms  87.397 ms  124.500 ms
90  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  179.983 ms  99.031 ms  92.282 ms
91  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  108.206 ms  108.893 ms  112.341 ms
92  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  197.982 ms  130.911 ms  108.118 ms
93  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  110.249 ms  124.991 ms  167.179 ms
94  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  111.650 ms  84.085 ms  78.425 ms
95  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  117.447 ms  90.913 ms  157.829 ms
96  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  81.666 ms  82.252 ms  82.721 ms
97  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  117.168 ms  74.081 ms *
98  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  118.613 ms  147.859 ms  109.079 ms
99  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  160.105 ms  172.469 ms  140.054 ms
100  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  222.673 ms  166.259 ms  125.170 ms
101  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  71.667 ms  137.847 ms  65.925 ms
102  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  117.238 ms  209.493 ms  137.901 ms
103  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  114.059 ms  153.252 ms  256.057 ms
104  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  122.182 ms  130.788 ms  156.133 ms
105  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  150.334 ms  143.710 ms  71.949 ms
106  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  198.454 ms  257.312 ms  107.275 ms
107  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  195.429 ms  138.859 ms  187.363 ms
108  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  230.659 ms  135.342 ms  218.782 ms
109  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  156.132 ms  155.334 ms  201.998 ms
110  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  155.359 ms  156.581 ms  155.618 ms
111  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  200.807 ms  179.359 ms  299.596 ms
112  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  146.326 ms  111.165 ms  146.173 ms
113  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  269.828 ms  171.851 ms  126.938 ms
114  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  132.407 ms  99.720 ms  136.618 ms
115  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  105.980 ms  140.236 ms  95.601 ms
116  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  141.064 ms  149.215 ms  101.083 ms
117  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  134.826 ms  94.856 ms  138.890 ms
118  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  123.254 ms  125.332 ms  133.341 ms
119  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  72.602 ms  134.695 ms  79.460 ms
120  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  129.875 ms  135.444 ms  150.627 ms
121  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  148.593 ms  118.580 ms  150.796 ms
122  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  126.900 ms  232.945 ms  167.863 ms
123  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  162.954 ms  187.235 ms  128.952 ms
124  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  161.606 ms  137.022 ms  143.165 ms
125  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  243.649 ms  131.319 ms  327.799 ms
126  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  189.265 ms  84.341 ms  184.259 ms
127  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  213.614 ms  179.644 ms  165.742 ms
128  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  143.812 ms  111.271 ms  257.492 ms
129  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  166.825 ms  210.419 ms  156.331 ms
130  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  125.084 ms  149.658 ms  153.004 ms
131  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  160.479 ms  268.605 ms  185.172 ms
132  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  162.487 ms  202.898 ms  209.813 ms
133  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  149.284 ms  327.723 ms  250.280 ms
134  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  184.308 ms  138.324 ms  175.922 ms
135  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  134.559 ms  121.661 ms  294.502 ms
136  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  173.209 ms  206.252 ms  256.038 ms
137  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  171.384 ms  226.996 ms  231.342 ms
138  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  188.686 ms  131.910 ms  229.164 ms
139  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  184.294 ms  160.976 ms  217.452 ms
140  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  220.244 ms  192.998 ms  144.144 ms
141  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  263.684 ms  218.346 ms  119.970 ms
142  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  188.358 ms  182.556 ms  159.299 ms
143  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  100.598 ms  210.012 ms  131.057 ms
144  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  136.451 ms  105.240 ms  159.276 ms
145  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  195.237 ms  141.638 ms  169.946 ms
146  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  193.297 ms  181.328 ms  130.616 ms
147  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  140.115 ms  129.442 ms  157.703 ms
148  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  175.833 ms  255.057 ms  173.444 ms
149  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  184.128 ms  240.772 ms  277.172 ms
150  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  216.267 ms  214.139 ms  251.485 ms
151  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  180.770 ms  193.484 ms  211.251 ms
152  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  162.252 ms  172.012 ms  182.706 ms
153  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  225.241 ms  306.602 ms  295.750 ms
154  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  217.842 ms  271.553 ms  321.530 ms
155  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  372.950 ms  123.492 ms  244.801 ms
156  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  289.447 ms  225.978 ms  351.455 ms
157  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  216.986 ms  159.133 ms  183.225 ms
158  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  309.367 ms  283.519 ms  231.000 ms
159  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  222.819 ms  254.329 ms  207.736 ms
160  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  195.525 ms  198.331 ms  295.075 ms
161  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  223.452 ms  180.007 ms  231.008 ms
162  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  230.634 ms  262.001 ms  262.749 ms
163  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  236.933 ms  349.621 ms  324.094 ms
164  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  190.761 ms  167.910 ms  300.965 ms
165  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  144.507 ms  239.548 ms  152.521 ms
166  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  143.802 ms  171.278 ms  124.819 ms
167  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  185.053 ms  174.253 ms  169.952 ms
168  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  160.306 ms  216.873 ms  402.011 ms
169  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  199.638 ms  219.221 ms  212.572 ms
170  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  285.356 ms  160.713 ms  227.301 ms
171  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  193.542 ms  270.468 ms  407.993 ms
172  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  357.825 ms  225.208 ms  251.814 ms
173  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  221.332 ms  258.111 ms  170.530 ms
174  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  324.915 ms  363.037 ms  482.724 ms
175  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  241.829 ms  259.856 ms  221.024 ms
176  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  236.963 ms  288.408 ms  312.941 ms
177  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  230.233 ms  227.934 ms  271.574 ms
178  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  152.027 ms  194.179 ms  263.184 ms
179  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  251.482 ms  262.328 ms  367.081 ms
180  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  194.096 ms  248.457 ms  300.005 ms
181  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  349.556 ms  196.257 ms  212.409 ms
182  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  379.307 ms  181.401 ms  154.598 ms
183  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  199.831 ms  189.858 ms  173.680 ms
184  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  176.993 ms  209.468 ms  142.233 ms
185  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  210.904 ms  155.937 ms  180.773 ms
186  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  283.891 ms  221.640 ms  153.590 ms
187  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  251.116 ms  194.628 ms  304.624 ms
188  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  210.815 ms  248.263 ms  264.317 ms
189  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  359.805 ms  418.071 ms  269.193 ms
190  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  228.947 ms  256.316 ms  282.435 ms
191  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  256.377 ms  303.830 ms  639.960 ms
192  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  355.779 ms  270.030 ms  225.249 ms
193  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  280.161 ms  380.479 ms  306.012 ms
194  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  313.727 ms  344.433 ms  210.534 ms
195  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  273.946 ms  249.060 ms  412.042 ms
196  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  326.232 ms  219.927 ms  363.636 ms
197  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  305.055 ms  370.202 ms  318.458 ms
198  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  244.679 ms  297.293 ms  324.741 ms
199  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  226.612 ms  244.360 ms  199.141 ms
200  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  235.523 ms  243.932 ms  235.898 ms
201  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  212.343 ms  176.165 ms  263.691 ms
202  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  300.102 ms  180.440 ms  206.921 ms
203  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  211.886 ms  166.299 ms  189.610 ms
204  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  367.328 ms  315.581 ms  203.892 ms
205  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  266.976 ms  288.271 ms  316.792 ms
206  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  297.262 ms  314.929 ms  298.374 ms
207  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  325.901 ms  243.178 ms  295.845 ms
208  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  325.225 ms  252.456 ms  226.387 ms
209  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  281.695 ms  322.591 ms  231.180 ms
210  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  356.900 ms  244.430 ms  287.278 ms
211  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  352.643 ms  392.513 ms  414.678 ms
212  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  311.991 ms  462.525 ms  229.935 ms
213  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  352.184 ms  256.358 ms  284.822 ms
214  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  346.478 ms  313.979 ms  294.547 ms
215  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  352.676 ms  214.223 ms  260.820 ms
216  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  281.066 ms  322.844 ms  172.394 ms
217  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  221.818 ms  220.547 ms  206.921 ms
218  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  214.366 ms  227.719 ms  289.085 ms
219  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  218.502 ms  268.928 ms  207.959 ms
220  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  377.631 ms  322.409 ms  436.787 ms
221  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  269.760 ms  376.227 ms  412.506 ms
222  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  191.450 ms  268.306 ms  287.750 ms
223  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  227.800 ms  343.179 ms  367.183 ms
224  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  491.258 ms  227.127 ms  418.889 ms
225  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  221.015 ms  328.388 ms  253.693 ms
226  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  328.181 ms  332.634 ms  373.998 ms
227  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  284.709 ms  367.485 ms  351.958 ms
228  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  234.372 ms  393.571 ms  364.661 ms
229  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  323.110 ms  319.867 ms  387.324 ms
230  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  572.895 ms  293.716 ms  279.093 ms
231  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  244.096 ms  288.794 ms  222.104 ms
232  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  358.851 ms  207.041 ms  290.220 ms
233  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  197.607 ms  282.375 ms  235.506 ms
234  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  400.337 ms  303.956 ms  236.494 ms
235  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  335.892 ms  361.793 ms  259.424 ms
236  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  411.361 ms  421.361 ms  270.784 ms
237  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  356.833 ms  369.007 ms  365.734 ms
238  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  290.874 ms  328.784 ms  270.436 ms
239  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  257.173 ms  251.981 ms  387.138 ms
240  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  285.948 ms  463.064 ms  310.274 ms
241  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  325.868 ms  582.232 ms  332.725 ms
242  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  301.554 ms  331.725 ms  339.086 ms
243  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  244.671 ms  304.557 ms  428.232 ms
244  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  356.391 ms  349.025 ms  293.552 ms
245  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  271.779 ms  300.760 ms  216.766 ms
246  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  254.404 ms  260.017 ms  339.782 ms
247  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  304.993 ms  293.663 ms  294.573 ms
248  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  230.104 ms  348.046 ms  391.767 ms
249  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  310.223 ms  341.699 ms  243.548 ms
250  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  315.315 ms  337.228 ms  402.160 ms
251  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  470.970 ms  472.153 ms  299.932 ms
252  gw-mtik1.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.249)  412.363 ms  311.898 ms  397.411 ms
253  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn (10.45.166.33)  340.586 ms  346.451 ms  379.915 ms
254  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  326.365 ms  316.330 ms  394.025 ms
255  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  424.595 ms  287.089 ms  427.319 ms
```

Από τις 9 το πρωί είναι έτσι....

----------


## B52

Aυτο το trace ανετα εφτανε Αλβανια.....  ::   ::  

b52

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπα η έκλειψη του Ήλιου θα φταίει.
Κάνε 1 trace στο Ήλιος.moon
ίσως σε πάει πιο γρήγορα.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνουν τα παρακάτω;

Είναι από το BGP του jabarlee:

To 10.17.121.0 ανήκει στον Philip #633


```
*  10.17.121.0/24   10.34.61.201                           0 45 1979 1084 2435 i
*>                  10.37.57.222                           0 1589 841 2125 633 i
```

To 10.18.213.0 ανήκει στον Ifaisto #2030


```
*  10.18.213.0/24   10.34.61.201                           0 45 1979 3929 633 2125 3507 2177 i
*>                  10.37.57.222                           0 1589 841 2125 633 3956 4973 2030 i
```

Το 10.20.220.0 ανήκει στην κόκι #2035


```
*> 10.20.220.0/24   10.34.61.201                           0 45 1286 2581 6421 4016 7603 2331 1704 i
*                   10.37.57.222                           0 1589 841 2125 633 3956 3119 2561 2331 2035 i
```


Αυτό ανήκει σε μένα #2331


```
*> 10.26.35.0/24    10.34.61.201                           0 45 1286 2581 6421 4016 7603 4953 i
*                   10.37.57.222                           0 1589 841 2125 633 3956 3119 2561 2331 i
```


Εδώ τι εννοεί ο ποιητής;


```
*> 10.34.64.0/24    10.34.61.201                           0 45 1286 3757 4790 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 1397 4218 737 3166 891 410 3180 3341 3789 2053 398 6840 4530 2366 3298 6421 2581 1084 2036 1 6275 i
```



Και πολλά ακόμα άκυρα που υπάρχουν σκόρπια...

Αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορά βρήκα και στον router του kasihari.


Συγκεκριμένα έχει και το εξής άκυρο:



```
*> 10.20.219.0/24   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2561 3119 3956 633 616 1286 3757 4790 1897 2662 3749 2117 516 3929 1966 1 2315 3333 2804 38 4953 7603 2331 2035 302 2431 i
*                   10.18.214.42                           0 599 446 2030 4973 3956 633 616 1286 3757 4790 1897 2662 3749 2117 516 3929 1966 1 2315 3333 2804 38 4953 7603 2331 2035 302 2431 i
```

Το c-class αυτό ανήκει στον gpalik.

Η κανονική διαδρομή είναι:
cha0s(2331) - koki(2035) - painter(302) - gpalik(2431)

Ακριβώς κάτω από το path του gpalik έχει αυτό:



```
*> 10.20.220.0/24   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2035 i
```

Ενώ ακριβώς από πάνω:



```
*> 10.20.217.0/24   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2035 302 i
```

Ο gpalik έχει μόνη έξοδο από τον painter.



```
Paraga:~# traceroute 10.20.219.1       
traceroute to 10.20.219.1 (10.20.219.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-kasiharis.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.245)  2.371 ms  1.521 ms  1.640 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  3.441 ms  2.881 ms  2.439 ms
 3  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  3.342 ms  2.822 ms  3.252 ms
 4  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  3.973 ms  5.427 ms  3.179 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  3.760 ms  3.906 ms  3.334 ms
 6  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  3.981 ms  5.241 ms  3.504 ms
 7  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  7.064 ms  8.115 ms  5.946 ms
 8  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)  9.246 ms  8.022 ms  13.243 ms
 9  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  7.245 ms  7.091 ms  13.628 ms
10  gw-trackman.jchr.awmn (10.35.161.234)  7.396 ms  14.906 ms  17.116 ms
11  gw-jchr.netsailor.awmn (10.21.124.65)  19.325 ms  6.223 ms  5.988 ms
12  gw-netsailor.stardust.awmn (10.21.122.162)  13.610 ms  14.617 ms  20.604 ms
13  10.47.131.241 (10.47.131.241)  20.239 ms  31.359 ms  11.809 ms
14  10.40.124.82 (10.40.124.82)  13.374 ms  21.492 ms  12.737 ms
15  gw-gaslan.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.139)  8.080 ms  12.001 ms  17.655 ms
16  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  12.833 ms  26.800 ms  26.685 ms
17  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  29.683 ms  25.540 ms  10.559 ms
18  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  10.593 ms  9.567 ms  16.846 ms
19  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)  17.646 ms  22.488 ms  19.431 ms
20  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  21.793 ms  46.999 ms  23.781 ms
21  gw-trackman.jchr.awmn (10.35.161.234)  24.500 ms  18.208 ms  15.935 ms
22  gw-jchr.netsailor.awmn (10.21.124.65)  30.971 ms  19.966 ms  38.560 ms
23  gw-netsailor.stardust.awmn (10.21.122.162)  25.972 ms  15.392 ms  26.763 ms
24  10.47.131.241 (10.47.131.241)  27.281 ms  35.795 ms  17.427 ms
25  10.40.124.82 (10.40.124.82)  35.287 ms  27.195 ms  34.732 ms
26  gw-gaslan.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.139)  24.481 ms  37.969 ms  25.354 ms
27  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  61.754 ms  44.656 ms  49.894 ms
28  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  28.943 ms  18.853 ms  20.799 ms
29  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  13.160 ms  64.803 ms  47.100 ms
30  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)  19.276 ms  26.828 ms  15.129 ms
```



Τι σόι κουλά είναι αυτά;

Κάπου είχε πάρει το αυτί μου ότι το BGP δεν δημιουργεί λούπες or something.
Να που έγιναν τελικά  ::

----------


## trendy

To bgp δε δημιουργεί βρόγχους, αλλά αποτέλεσμα ενός κολλημένου bgp ή προσωρινού έστω κολλήματος μπορεί να είναι μία επαναλαμβανόμενη loop. Δε δημιουργεί βρόγχους γιατί όταν φτιάχνει τη διαδρομή κάποιου prefix απορρίπτει διαδρομές που εμφανίζουν 2 φορές το ίδιο AS μέσα. Έτσι δουλεύει ο αλγόριθμός του δηλαδή.

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτά τα κουλά τα βλέπω από την μέρα που έγινε η δοκιμή του Acinonyx.


Κανένας δεν έχει πει τίποτα ωστόσο...


Κολημένα BGP σχεδόν μία βδομάδα; Too much μου φαίνεται...

----------


## trendy

Κοίτα αν δεν υπάρχουν timers σωστά ρυθμισμένοι δε στέλνονται ποτέ update μηνύματα οπότε δεν αλλάζει το path για ένα prefix και έχουμε πρακτικά στατική δρομολόγηση, μέχρι να γίνει restart το bgpd.

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ, αλλά εφόσον ο αλγόριθμος του BGP δεν επιτρέπει 2 φορές στο ίδιο AS No μέσα στο Path πως πέρασαν τέτοια paths;

Ακόμα και χωρίς timers, αν άλλαξε κάτι απλά θα μένανε τα παλιά paths, τουλάχιστον με τα λίγα που ξέρω αυτό νομίζω.


Επίσης, όταν δεν είναι ρυθμισμένοι οι timers δεν ανακοινώνονται στην ουσία λάθος paths; (εφόσον πέσει κάποιο link ή αλλάξει κάτι στην τοπολογία)

Αλλά με το σωστό τελικό AS και όχι άσχετα όπως τώρα.
Πχ το c-class μου ανακοινώνεται από την οπτική του router του jabarlee, από εμένα κανονικά και από τον Nemecis.

Γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο από λάθος timers; Να ανακοινώνονται τα prefixes από λάθος AS;


(Δεν γνωρίζω και γιαυτό ρωτάω - δεν θέλω να ανοίξει flame - δεν ξέρω πως ακούγονται αυτά που λέω, γιαυτό το αναφέρω)

----------


## ngia

με εξαίρεση το 10.17.121.0 που το παίρνω έτσι

>i10.17.121.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i

τα υπόλοιπα που ενέφερες τα παίρνω σωστά

πολλαπλές εγγραφές για το ίδιο δίκτυο αλλά με διαφορετικό αρχικό AS, σημαίνει ότι το ανακοινώνουν περισσότεροι από ένας ή το ανακοίνωναν και λόγω κακής υλοποίησης δεν έγιναν ενημερώσεις ή κάτι άλλο
βρίσκω λίγο δύσκολο να ανακοινώθηκε από μόνο του ένα υποδίκτυο από ένα δρομολογητή

----------


## ngia

μια επανεκκίνηση στο bgp και να σιγουρευτούμε ότι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι timers και νομίζω θα 'λθει στα ίσα του

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάτι συμβαίνει:



```
*> 10.17.121.0/24   10.2.16.86                             0 3929 633 i
```

Πως φαίνεται να τερματιζει σε μένα;  ::  

Μήπως έχει σχέση με αυτό -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20220

----------


## ngia

για κανε ένα ρεσταρτ 

παίρνω
NautilusBgpd# show ip bgp regexp 1979
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.26.122.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

Network Next Hop Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*>i10.2.16.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
*>i10.13.251.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
* i10.14.150.0/24 10.26.122.166  100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
* i10.14.154.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
*>i10.17.121.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
*>i10.17.129.0/24 10.26.122.222 100 0 410 3180 3170 2801 45 1979 3929 1966 38 3108 3252 810 2315 3329 199 2510 2662 3749 3757 1286 2581 413 6257 7347 3210 3629 1363 3773 i
*>i10.19.142.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
* i10.37.56.80/29 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
*>i10.46.165.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
* i10.47.131.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
*>i10.47.138.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i
*>i10.47.143.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω κάνει restart.

Κάτι τρέχει με εσένα... Στα looking glass άλλων κόμβων δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι εγγραφές.

Μη κάνεις restart. Θέλουμε να δούμε τι τρέχει.

Αν μπορείς και εχεις πρόσβαση στους γείτονες σου δες αν υπάρχουν αυτές οι εγγραφές και εκεί.

Επίσης βλέπω ότι παίζεις με iBGP. Δες στους άλλους router σου αν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## ngia

*>i10.13.250.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 3733 i
*>i10.13.251.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 1979 i

*>i10.13.250.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1966 3929 633 3956 i
*>i10.13.251.0/24 10.26.122.166 100 0 2379 38 1064 2720 4492 i

nautilus ~ # traceroute 10.13.250.1
traceroute to 10.13.250.1 (10.13.250.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 interouter-aegean (10.26.122.6) 0.610 ms 0.329 ms 0.417 ms
2 gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166) 2.501 ms 1.389 ms 1.963 ms
3 gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9) 2.194 ms 2.425 ms 2.507 ms
4 gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.1 ::  2.316 ms 2.329 ms 3.021 ms
5 gw-mobius.special.awmn (10.29.79.14) 3.592 ms 2.877 ms 2.626 ms
6 gw-special.philip633.awmn (10.46.167.66) 3.291 ms 6.279 ms 5.316 ms
7 10.13.250.1 (10.13.250.1) 4.639 ms 3.370 ms 3.404 ms
nautilus ~ # traceroute 10.13.251.1
traceroute to gw.skra.awmn (10.13.251.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 interouter-aegean (10.26.122.6) 0.449 ms 0.314 ms 0.320 ms
2 gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166) 0.961 ms 0.875 ms 1.058 ms
3 gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9) 2.220 ms 2.199 ms 1.688 ms
4 gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153) 2.381 ms 2.909 ms 2.841 ms
5 gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250) 3.999 ms 2.661 ms 9.493 ms
6 gw.skra.awmn (10.13.251.1) 7.071 ms 3.239 ms 3.074 ms

τα tracert πετυχαίνουν ακόμα και αν οι εγγραφές στον πίνακα είναι λάθος, επειδή η λάθος και η σωστή διαδρομή έχουν κοινό κομμάτι
το λάθος βρίσκεται κάπου στην κοινή διαδρομή, αφού οι υπόλοιποι δρομολογούν σωστά, αλλιώς δεν θα φταναν τα πακέτα,
οι διαδρομές είναι κοινές ανάμεσα στους δρομολογητές του ibgp
με ρεσταρτ στον ιφ του γείτονα, μου ξανάστειλε τις κακές διαδρομές, 
(όταν ήταν κάτω το ιφ οι κακές διαδρομές φύγαν)
με ρεσταρτ σε όλο το δρομολογητή οι κακές φύγαν
..δε βγάζει νόημα..

----------


## Acinonyx

Πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα BGP είτε του ysam2 (2801)είτε του xtreme (941) είτε του xbelis (3170).


```
traceroute to 10.170.2.111 (10.170.2.111), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  1.339 ms  0.497 ms  0.364 ms
 2  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  6.160 ms  4.966 ms  5.402 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  8.670 ms  4.177 ms  29.604 ms
 4  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  18.643 ms  14.996 ms  9.857 ms
 5  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  5.719 ms  21.675 ms  11.150 ms
 6  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  11.203 ms  25.846 ms  15.885 ms
 7  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  18.483 ms  25.748 ms  16.985 ms
 8  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  10.097 ms  9.738 ms  29.758 ms
 9  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  18.250 ms  22.558 ms  16.357 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  13.593 ms  10.100 ms  16.860 ms
11  * gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  29.818 ms  23.170 ms
12  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  9.047 ms  23.808 ms  12.155 ms
13  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  55.039 ms  22.568 ms  12.678 ms
14  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  46.054 ms  33.896 ms  18.952 ms
15  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  12.666 ms  10.451 ms  15.083 ms
16  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  70.734 ms  18.360 ms  59.840 ms
17  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  23.603 ms  27.492 ms  17.779 ms
18  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  59.508 ms  41.767 ms  50.326 ms
19  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  44.475 ms  44.871 ms  29.556 ms
20  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  21.994 ms  46.807 ms  40.142 ms
21  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  45.629 ms
```

Παρόλο που για να πάω στον wirelesssurfer ακολουθώ αυτή τη διαδρομή:


```
*> 10.67.48.0/24    10.34.61.233                           0 45 1286 3757 941 199 6413 3127 2165 6019 2972 i
```

, όταν δοκιμάσω να πάω Μύκονο με στέλνει στον xbelis αντί για τον jchr με αποτέλεσμα να κανω κύκλους.



```
*> 10.170.2.0/24    10.34.61.233                           0 45 1286 3757 941 2801 3170 3180 4883 4897 3116 4530 6840 38 3108 2239 6413 3127 2165 6019 2972 8466 i
```

Αν έχει βάλει κάποιος το routing-test ας το βγάλει γιατί με τον spiro διαπιστώσαμε ότι έχει πρόβλημα με την επιλογή της σωστής διαδρομής (με τα λιγότερα hops) και πιθανόν να δημιουργεί αυτά τα μακρυά paths και τις λούπες.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.nemecis.awmn
traceroute to zebra.nemecis.awmn (10.26.123.250), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.381 ms  0.286 ms  0.228 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.572 ms  0.570 ms  0.591 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  5.704 ms  2.993 ms  1.591 ms
 4  10.86.91.97 (10.86.91.97)  1.926 ms  4.210 ms  2.122 ms
 5  gw-sv1gfu.foxer.awmn (10.87.188.97)  2.254 ms  2.293 ms  2.306 ms
 6  10.80.189.90 (10.80.189.90)  24.205 ms  4.275 ms  69.278 ms
 7  10.84.231.100 (10.84.231.100)  75.433 ms  44.579 ms  30.472 ms
 8  10.80.199.150 (10.80.199.150)  22.939 ms  26.976 ms  32.904 ms
 9  gw-arhondas.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.169)  38.949 ms  18.593 ms  27.693 ms
10  interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.9)  22.794 ms  23.387 ms  27.891 ms
11  10.26.122.109 (10.26.122.109)  25.529 ms  24.041 ms  13.383 ms
12  gw-achille.nemecis.awmn (10.26.123.81)  27.636 ms  19.246 ms  48.773 ms
13  zebra.nemecis.awmn (10.26.123.250)  41.511 ms  30.465 ms  23.970 ms
```

Ευκαιρία έψαχνα..
Με την βροχή ξετρυπώσανε νέες διαδρομές... με μεγαλύτερο lag βέβαια...και τι άλλο; Φυσικά χωρίς DNS  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Εεεε υπερβολες!

41msec δεν είναι μεγαλο lag..

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν είπα μεγάλο.

Είπα μεγαλύτερο.

Όταν φτάνεις *σταθερά* με 4ms max κάπου, τα 48-24-69-2-80-30 και γενικώς η αστάθεια σου κακοφαίνεται.
Και δεν σου κακοφαίνεται γιατί είναι μεγαλύτερο.
Σου κακοφαίνεται γιατί λες εγώ και άλλοι 10 μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα τι είμαστε; Τα κορόιδα που θυσιάζουμε το bandwidth για να παίζουν όλα τα links σταθερά;

Απότι φαίνεται το να γίνουν όλοι οι clients bb δεν είναι και η καλύτερη ιδέα...

Μάλλον δεν έχουμε αυτό που λέμε backbone material.


Φυσικά traffic shaping ακόμα ελάχιστοι έχουν...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# mtr -c 30 -r www.nemecis.awmn
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
master-gw.cha0s.awmn                      0%    30   30    0.24    0.28    0.37
gw-router1.cha0s.awmn                     0%    30   30    0.45    0.71    2.16
gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn                      0%    30   30    1.39    3.50   11.86
10.86.91.97                               0%    30   30    1.77    7.13   24.81
gw-sv1gfu.foxer.awmn                      0%    30   30    2.19    6.40   26.60
10.80.189.90                              0%    30   30   13.02   50.27  121.33
10.84.231.100                             0%    30   30   15.83   53.39  118.59
10.80.199.150                             0%    30   30   29.03   59.00  128.16
gw-arhondas.ngia.awmn                     0%    30   30   16.34   51.31  107.84
interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn             0%    30   30   21.28   61.65  126.50
10.26.122.109                             0%    30   30   20.62   61.97  107.94
gw-achille.nemecis.awmn                   0%    30   30   11.70   39.06   73.80
zebra.nemecis.awmn                        0%    30   30   11.74   40.76   86.53
```

average 50ms έχω όταν κατεβάζω με 20+mbit από ένα link και έχω κλείσει και το traffic shaping.

Ή δεν δουλεύουν σωστά τα links (κακορυθμισμένα - το έχω δει σε πολλούς)
Ή έχουν traffic πολύ (και καλά να κάνουν)


Και τα 2 παραπάνω όμως έχουν λύσεις. Ρύθμιση σωστή και traffic shaping.
Βέβαια ποιος με ακούει τώρα... έλα μωρέ ας κατεβάζω με 20-30mbit εγώ από το DC και τι έγινε άμα χτυπάει 100άρες το link χεστήκαμε....


*This is not backbone material *

----------


## Cha0s

O Jkond είναι down απόσο ξέρω και φαίνεται στα logs εδώ και μία ώρα:



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.83.251.1
traceroute to 10.83.251.1 (10.83.251.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.319 ms  0.295 ms  0.218 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.513 ms  0.505 ms  0.445 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.445 ms  1.452 ms  1.496 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)  2.275 ms  7.377 ms  10.813 ms
 5  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  8.299 ms  8.805 ms  4.288 ms
 6  * gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  8.715 ms  13.643 ms
 7  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  15.608 ms  10.971 ms  5.614 ms
 8  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  16.650 ms  17.555 ms  17.201 ms
 9  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  27.039 ms  28.594 ms  9.809 ms
10  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  28.959 ms *  5.619 ms
11  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  9.754 ms  18.566 ms  58.590 ms
12  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  12.675 ms  13.591 ms  22.391 ms
13  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  25.125 ms  7.956 ms *
14  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  62.360 ms  44.466 ms  85.339 ms
15  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  74.113 ms  25.290 ms  131.889 ms
16  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  26.618 ms
```

EDIT: Δεν ανακοινώνεται το c-class του, αλλά το default gateway που έρχεται κατα δω κάνει την δουλειά ....



```
*>i0.0.0.0          10.26.35.249                  100      0 2331 7603 4016 6421 2581 1084 2036 1 3170 2801 ?
```

Και παρεπιπτώντος  ::  



```
*>i192.168.0.0/16   10.26.35.249                  100      0 2331 7603 4016 7051 4371 191 2720 1064 38 941 ?
```

----------


## trendy

> Οκ, αλλά εφόσον ο αλγόριθμος του BGP δεν επιτρέπει 2 φορές στο ίδιο AS No μέσα στο Path πως πέρασαν τέτοια paths;


O eaggelidis μου το δικαιολόγησε ως κολλημένο bgp σε ένα path στο οποίο υπήρχαν και 10 καταχωρήσεις του ίδιου AS#.



> Ακόμα και χωρίς timers, αν άλλαξε κάτι απλά θα μένανε τα παλιά paths, τουλάχιστον με τα λίγα που ξέρω αυτό νομίζω.


Χωρίς timers δε μαθαίνεις την κατάσταση του peer σου. Οπότε πέφτει το link σας και εσύ συνεχίζεις να τον διαφημίζεις στους υπόλοιπους. Τα παλιά paths δεν είναι και λειτουργικά paths πάντοτε.



> Επίσης, όταν δεν είναι ρυθμισμένοι οι timers δεν ανακοινώνονται στην ουσία λάθος paths; (εφόσον πέσει κάποιο link ή αλλάξει κάτι στην τοπολογία)


Ναι όπως σου είπα και πιο πάνω.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Ακόμα και χωρίς timers, αν άλλαξε κάτι απλά θα μένανε τα παλιά paths, τουλάχιστον με τα λίγα που ξέρω αυτό νομίζω.
> 
> 
> Χωρίς timers δε μαθαίνεις την κατάσταση του peer σου. Οπότε πέφτει το link σας και εσύ συνεχίζεις να τον διαφημίζεις στους υπόλοιπους. Τα παλιά paths δεν είναι και λειτουργικά paths πάντοτε.


Δεν μίλησα για λειτουργικά paths.
Μίλησα για τα paths που ίσχυαν πριν πέσει το peer.

Εδώ είδαμε ένα σωρό διαφορετικούς routers οι οποίοι ελεγμένα δεν έπρεπε να ανακοινώνουν διάφορα c-class, το κάνανε.

Anyway, δεν ασχολείται κανείς τώρα... πέρασε και αυτό...


Next please  ::

----------


## B52

```
Tracing route to master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.65]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  sdsl.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.110]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ns.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.120]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dataclub-b52.awmn [10.42.49.249]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-router2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
  5     4 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.philip633.awmn [10.42.44.202]
  6     4 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-philip633.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108]
  7     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
  8     3 ms     6 ms     4 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
  9     6 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
 10     7 ms     6 ms     3 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.65]

Trace complete.
```

Παντως εγω ερχομαι απο Jkond....  ::  

b52

----------


## aangelis

```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taidus.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.65]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn [10.83.252.97]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sv1gft.sv1gfu.awmn [10.87.188.105]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.91.98
  5     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.33]
  6     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.65]
```

Εγω ερχομαι απο aiz σφαίρα.

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι σηκώθηκε ο Jkond.

Αυτή είναι η σωστή διαδρομή να έρθεις.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα στο routing



```
   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*  10.2.34.0/24     10.2.16.78                             0 1084 2036 2725 2300 1270 2662 2510 199 956 810 3252 3108 38 941 2801 45 1549 i
*>                  10.2.16.86                             0 3929 516 2117 3749 2662 2510 199 956 810 3252 3108 38 941 2801 45 1549 i
*> 10.34.61.0/24    10.34.61.233             0             0 45 i
```

wtf? o 45 είναι γειτονάς μου και για να πάω στον 1549 που υποτίθεται ότι έχουν link κάνω το γύρο της Αθήνας!

Οπότε το εψαξα το θέμα. Ο 1549 είναι down οπότε σωστά ο 45 δε μου στέλνει το prefix του. Μου στο στέλνουν όμως 2 άλλα μου λινκ. Γιατί;


```
*  10.15.160.0/24   10.2.16.78                             0 1084 2036 1 6718 3757 941 2801 45 1286 123 1552 4371 7051 4266 270 1124 4079 2035 302 2586 1700 i
*                   10.34.61.233                           0 45 2801 3170 3180 72 2315 1 1966 38 941 191 4371 7051 4266 270 1124 4079 2035 302 2586 1700 i
*>                  10.2.16.86                             0 3929 1966 38 941 2801 45 1286 123 1552 4371 7051 4266 270 1124 4079 2035 302 2586 1700 i
*> 10.19.141.0/24   10.34.61.233                           0 45 2801 941 ?
```

Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα άλλο παράδοξο

Στην δευτερη γραμμή: Γιατί ο 2801 επιλέγει την διαδρομή του 3170 για να περάσει από τον 941 ενώ έχει απευθείας link μαζί του (γραμμή 3);

Στην πρώτη και τριτη γραμμή: Πως είναι δυνατόν ο 941 να επιλέγει την διαδρομή του 2801 όταν είναι λιγοτερα hops προς τον προορισμό (συμφωνά με τη γραμμή 2) πηγαίνοντας από τον 191;


```
*  10.87.186.0/24   10.2.16.78                             0 1084 2036 1 6718 3757 941 199 2510 2662 3749 3757 1286 123 3210 3451 2339 1653 4529 3320 i
*>                  10.2.16.86                             0 3929 1966 38 941 199 2510 2662 3749 3757 1286 123 3210 3451 2339 1653 4529 3320 i
*>                  10.34.61.233                           0 45 1286 123 1552 7260 7425 1653 4529 i
```

Άλλο και τούτο. Για να πάω στον 3320 και στις 2 διαδρομές (1 & 2) πρέπει να περάσω από τον 1286. Γιατί όμως μου διαφημίζεται ότι πρέπει να κάνω όλη αυτή τη διαδρόμη 1084 2036 1 6718 3757 941 199 2510 2662 3749 3757 1286 ενώ ο 45 έχει άμεσα link με τον 1286?!

Και μερικά traceroute:



```
traceroute to 10.2.34.0 (10.2.34.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-acinonyx.special.awmn (10.2.16.86)  0.803 ms  0.596 ms  0.474 ms
 2  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  1.619 ms  2.788 ms  1.301 ms
 3  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  3.546 ms  1.862 ms  1.518 ms
 4  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  3.593 ms  3.960 ms  3.655 ms
 5  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  3.237 ms  3.267 ms  3.064 ms
 6  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  3.268 ms  2.809 ms  3.799 ms
 7  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  3.385 ms  4.998 ms  3.378 ms
 8  gw-jchr.netsailor.awmn (10.21.124.65)  5.474 ms  13.834 ms  29.944 ms
 9  gw-netsailor.stardust.awmn (10.21.122.162)  24.512 ms  17.068 ms  6.611 ms
10  *
```



```
traceroute to 10.87.186.0 (10.87.186.0), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-acinonyx.special.awmn (10.2.16.86)  0.847 ms  34.745 ms  0.609 ms
 2  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  1.027 ms  1.441 ms  5.441 ms
 3  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  2.444 ms  5.992 ms  1.641 ms
 4  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  1.432 ms  1.933 ms  2.037 ms
 5  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  3.810 ms  1.426 ms  1.641 ms
 6  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  2.357 ms  2.544 ms  3.604 ms
 7  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  2.839 ms  4.183 ms  3.933 ms
 8  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  2.868 ms  3.006 ms  2.681 ms
 9  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  4.010 ms  3.728 ms  2.153 ms
10  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  3.172 ms  43.744 ms  35.013 ms
11  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  3.179 ms  2.494 ms  3.102 ms
12  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  14.863 ms  5.577 ms  13.963 ms
13  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  6.169 ms  3.506 ms  11.461 ms
14  * gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  5.819 ms  4.131 ms
15  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  6.959 ms  4.306 ms  4.012 ms
16  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  4.108 ms  6.356 ms  5.191 ms
17  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  5.494 ms  6.193 ms  4.381 ms
18  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  3.695 ms  4.244 ms  4.854 ms
19  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  5.340 ms  4.048 ms  25.671 ms
20  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  5.010 ms  5.564 ms *
21  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  5.277 ms  4.788 ms  4.680 ms
22  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  6.055 ms  5.960 ms  5.888 ms
23  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  27.699 ms  5.672 ms  5.815 ms
24  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  6.090 ms  4.899 ms  4.828 ms
25  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  7.527 ms  6.192 ms  4.252 ms
26  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  5.407 ms  5.265 ms  7.794 ms
27  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  7.604 ms  5.905 ms  5.364 ms
28  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  5.858 ms  6.651 ms  5.885 ms
29  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  7.947 ms  4.921 ms *
30  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  5.827 ms  5.126 ms  8.173 ms
31  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  9.482 ms  6.887 ms  6.825 ms
32  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  14.591 ms  8.097 ms  12.446 ms
33  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  7.037 ms  5.957 ms  6.002 ms
34  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  5.496 ms  6.117 ms  8.014 ms
35  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  6.233 ms  5.582 ms  6.386 ms
36  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  6.986 ms  6.301 ms  9.232 ms
37  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  12.405 ms  8.225 ms *
38  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  7.561 ms  7.909 ms  9.392 ms
39  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  7.023 ms  8.685 ms  10.318 ms
40  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  12.895 ms  7.420 ms  7.003 ms
41  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  10.046 ms  7.780 ms  7.187 ms
42  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  7.226 ms  9.827 ms  10.140 ms
43  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  25.592 ms  7.446 ms  7.231 ms
44  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  6.492 ms  8.074 ms  9.398 ms
45  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  9.758 ms  9.013 ms *
46  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  11.959 ms  15.381 ms  7.634 ms
47  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  10.395 ms  9.632 ms  11.813 ms
48  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  10.900 ms  9.244 ms  10.766 ms
49  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  13.075 ms  9.428 ms  7.830 ms
50  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  15.067 ms  9.631 ms  7.799 ms
51  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  10.740 ms  36.900 ms *
52  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  17.492 ms  15.199 ms  11.638 ms
53  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  8.530 ms  10.394 ms  10.918 ms
54  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  8.435 ms  10.934 ms  9.100 ms
55  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  7.874 ms  10.858 ms  14.450 ms
56  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  10.490 ms  12.282 ms  9.398 ms
57  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  13.809 ms  13.107 ms  10.392 ms
58  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  14.080 ms  12.339 ms  11.175 ms
59  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  10.894 ms  8.967 ms  11.310 ms
60  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  12.306 ms  10.498 ms  10.854 ms
61  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  16.582 ms  10.797 ms  14.121 ms
62  * gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  20.307 ms  10.022 ms
63  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  12.342 ms  12.034 ms  16.083 ms
64  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  11.112 ms  10.845 ms  13.506 ms
65  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  11.265 ms  12.768 ms  9.802 ms
66  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  16.503 ms  12.409 ms  11.357 ms
67  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  13.385 ms  12.925 ms  10.200 ms
68  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  14.487 ms  11.790 ms *
69  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  11.285 ms  11.325 ms  12.399 ms
70  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  16.334 ms  14.190 ms  11.210 ms
71  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  11.601 ms  15.830 ms  10.030 ms
72  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  12.984 ms  19.124 ms  12.633 ms
73  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  13.317 ms  11.260 ms  15.197 ms
74  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  13.997 ms  34.682 ms  13.694 ms
75  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  13.244 ms  14.201 ms  10.741 ms
76  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  13.138 ms  13.773 ms  23.649 ms
77  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  15.551 ms  13.886 ms  14.440 ms
78  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  14.071 ms  14.778 ms *
79  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  15.376 ms  14.300 ms  17.934 ms
80  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  16.427 ms  14.547 ms  11.758 ms
81  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  15.949 ms  21.208 ms  13.454 ms
82  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  13.598 ms  19.404 ms  14.667 ms
83  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  11.736 ms  17.815 ms  12.369 ms
84  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  17.467 ms  14.778 ms *
85  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  13.353 ms  14.307 ms  15.295 ms
86  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  20.420 ms  14.629 ms  16.856 ms
87  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  12.086 ms  26.676 ms  18.855 ms
88  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  15.949 ms  14.845 ms  15.471 ms
89  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  13.927 ms  12.754 ms  14.479 ms
90  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  17.520 ms  13.517 ms  15.589 ms
91  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  14.575 ms  15.726 ms  15.423 ms
92  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  18.394 ms  15.234 ms  84.941 ms
93  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  16.292 ms  15.860 ms  16.786 ms
94  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  18.677 ms  17.141 ms  15.568 ms
95  * gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  30.462 ms  27.156 ms
96  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  18.759 ms  15.147 ms  29.211 ms
97  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  22.765 ms  27.150 ms  15.514 ms
98  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  22.320 ms  17.273 ms  19.072 ms
99  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  16.954 ms  16.855 ms  21.491 ms
100  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  20.796 ms  21.432 ms  33.754 ms
101  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  30.530 ms  22.387 ms *
102  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  16.800 ms  23.184 ms  15.962 ms
103  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  16.613 ms  19.418 ms  18.879 ms
104  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  17.465 ms  19.544 ms  18.468 ms
105  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  20.356 ms  18.437 ms  16.411 ms
106  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  41.298 ms  28.486 ms  18.610 ms
107  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  17.003 ms  18.880 ms  24.841 ms
108  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  16.082 ms  17.761 ms  17.955 ms
109  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  16.010 ms  20.402 ms  15.537 ms
110  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  19.891 ms  15.459 ms  18.089 ms
111  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  18.304 ms  18.613 ms  19.151 ms
112  * gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  20.902 ms  78.127 ms
113  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  22.769 ms  17.473 ms  18.367 ms
114  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  18.942 ms  23.180 ms  19.851 ms
115  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  17.627 ms  19.486 ms  33.858 ms
116  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  17.641 ms  23.598 ms  21.776 ms
117  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  29.232 ms  103.239 ms  24.746 ms
118  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  21.801 ms  20.447 ms  19.527 ms
119  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  22.125 ms  19.855 ms  20.668 ms
120  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  20.156 ms  21.067 ms  24.462 ms
121  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  20.428 ms  19.353 ms  18.865 ms
122  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  21.946 ms *  25.919 ms
123  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  21.895 ms  20.098 ms  18.866 ms
124  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  20.472 ms  21.849 ms  21.501 ms
125  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  21.953 ms  27.693 ms  25.991 ms
126  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  22.019 ms  33.152 ms  39.377 ms
127  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  38.026 ms  27.893 ms  32.718 ms
128  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  28.150 ms  22.067 ms  20.618 ms
129  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  25.153 ms  20.525 ms  18.870 ms
130  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  21.466 ms  25.979 ms  22.807 ms
131  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  30.038 ms  25.888 ms  29.455 ms
132  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  27.264 ms  28.006 ms *
133  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  20.252 ms  23.480 ms  34.682 ms
134  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  22.915 ms  21.357 ms  22.239 ms
135  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  44.476 ms  24.601 ms  24.698 ms
136  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  38.925 ms  49.052 ms  23.572 ms
137  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  32.836 ms  28.331 ms  22.514 ms
138  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  23.545 ms  24.278 ms  24.537 ms
139  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  24.202 ms  26.997 ms  23.757 ms
140  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  26.401 ms  28.201 ms  20.839 ms
141  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  24.903 ms  26.275 ms  22.752 ms
142  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  22.844 ms  23.931 ms *
143  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  27.684 ms  28.178 ms  23.428 ms
144  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  21.571 ms  22.966 ms  20.503 ms
145  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  29.660 ms  24.075 ms  24.155 ms
146  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  24.055 ms  28.675 ms  24.216 ms
147  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  49.031 ms  25.660 ms  28.083 ms
148  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  25.630 ms  29.281 ms *
149  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  27.124 ms  26.583 ms  24.409 ms
150  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  23.322 ms  35.566 ms  27.425 ms
151  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  66.956 ms  49.676 ms  49.620 ms
152  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  28.088 ms  30.371 ms  29.409 ms
153  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  27.837 ms  26.109 ms  25.771 ms
154  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  26.433 ms  34.084 ms  26.644 ms
155  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  31.114 ms  32.630 ms  25.070 ms
156  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  24.677 ms  26.062 ms  34.109 ms
157  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  51.280 ms  29.374 ms  28.459 ms
158  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  29.497 ms  33.629 ms  28.251 ms
159  * gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  26.574 ms  23.368 ms
160  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  27.018 ms  26.458 ms  26.336 ms
161  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  27.593 ms  31.705 ms  24.845 ms
162  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  28.546 ms  33.078 ms  38.603 ms
163  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  28.018 ms  30.517 ms  28.723 ms
164  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  27.604 ms  30.770 ms  27.743 ms
165  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  25.475 ms  28.892 ms  33.400 ms
166  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  26.300 ms  27.886 ms  33.724 ms
167  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  36.174 ms  48.097 ms  26.677 ms
168  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  43.896 ms  28.643 ms  34.917 ms
169  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  31.526 ms *  29.809 ms
170  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  27.778 ms  26.457 ms  23.113 ms
171  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  26.022 ms  76.943 ms  26.726 ms
172  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  30.372 ms  26.935 ms  25.902 ms
173  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  27.217 ms  28.149 ms  26.879 ms
174  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  28.048 ms  28.666 ms  29.046 ms
175  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  28.141 ms  33.515 ms  26.008 ms
176  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  29.918 ms  33.037 ms  76.906 ms
177  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  33.731 ms  36.018 ms  33.832 ms
178  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  38.278 ms  27.913 ms  29.459 ms
179  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  47.353 ms  28.497 ms *
180  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  28.797 ms  34.450 ms  32.417 ms
181  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  28.163 ms  31.805 ms  29.187 ms
182  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  33.777 ms  31.520 ms  29.233 ms
183  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  30.609 ms  30.601 ms  33.553 ms
184  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  29.720 ms  30.254 ms  34.503 ms
185  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  29.148 ms  29.478 ms  36.236 ms
186  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  44.122 ms  30.249 ms  39.879 ms
187  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  40.637 ms  30.220 ms  33.193 ms
188  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  30.575 ms  30.224 ms  33.877 ms
189  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  32.331 ms  31.130 ms  34.893 ms
190  * gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  28.384 ms  29.475 ms
191  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  31.242 ms  28.653 ms  27.200 ms
192  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  29.613 ms  29.670 ms  32.755 ms
193  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  30.386 ms  43.827 ms  32.583 ms
194  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  26.092 ms  28.912 ms  28.529 ms
195  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  30.003 ms  32.539 ms  29.326 ms
196  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  30.160 ms  30.118 ms  28.304 ms
197  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  27.477 ms  30.360 ms  33.142 ms
198  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  36.489 ms *  31.666 ms
199  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  34.731 ms  35.001 ms  36.701 ms
200  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  41.549 ms  41.465 ms  32.684 ms
201  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  30.344 ms  36.505 ms  34.219 ms
202  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  39.521 ms  46.265 ms  34.306 ms
203  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  34.959 ms  31.458 ms  35.676 ms
204  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  33.082 ms  32.620 ms  34.221 ms
205  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  34.300 ms  40.324 ms  34.325 ms
206  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  34.945 ms  37.710 ms  54.486 ms
207  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  34.521 ms  55.361 ms  75.198 ms
208  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  36.309 ms  31.576 ms *
209  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  33.839 ms  33.646 ms  35.861 ms
210  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  33.212 ms  35.526 ms  33.381 ms
211  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  34.545 ms  33.539 ms  38.344 ms
212  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  44.913 ms  34.453 ms  37.354 ms
213  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  34.075 ms  33.494 ms  35.186 ms
214  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  39.678 ms  37.413 ms  41.142 ms
215  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  35.410 ms  37.917 ms  38.131 ms
216  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  38.952 ms  37.489 ms  36.773 ms
217  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  35.400 ms  94.077 ms  40.634 ms
218  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  37.171 ms  34.412 ms  36.313 ms
219  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  37.342 ms *  44.156 ms
220  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  39.177 ms  37.572 ms  36.832 ms
221  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  64.071 ms  36.669 ms  38.854 ms
222  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  37.038 ms  45.579 ms  35.409 ms
223  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  40.000 ms  39.366 ms  43.421 ms
224  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  37.061 ms  34.558 ms  36.405 ms
225  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  34.870 ms  39.897 ms  38.858 ms
226  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  37.358 ms  40.021 ms *
227  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  42.066 ms  36.408 ms  40.091 ms
228  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  37.831 ms  37.239 ms  39.110 ms
229  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  37.226 ms  33.819 ms  38.025 ms
230  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  37.211 ms  39.102 ms  39.687 ms
231  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  48.213 ms  40.378 ms  39.084 ms
232  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  36.915 ms  39.537 ms *
233  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  36.885 ms  36.931 ms  40.087 ms
234  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  41.059 ms  50.380 ms  36.982 ms
235  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  39.075 ms  36.227 ms  40.785 ms
236  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  40.907 ms  40.470 ms  76.595 ms
237  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  41.385 ms  52.351 ms  40.025 ms
238  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  38.965 ms  39.664 ms  37.753 ms
239  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  39.914 ms  46.346 ms  43.884 ms
240  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  38.219 ms  41.660 ms  39.049 ms
241  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  58.031 ms  39.940 ms  36.613 ms
242  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  49.958 ms  43.000 ms  40.111 ms
243  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  38.994 ms *  43.268 ms
244  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  43.601 ms  41.157 ms  36.578 ms
245  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  39.459 ms  37.715 ms  52.708 ms
246  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  39.021 ms  42.333 ms  39.079 ms
247  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  36.625 ms  45.384 ms  95.177 ms
248  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  42.684 ms  49.384 ms  46.226 ms
249  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  43.363 ms  41.206 ms  50.154 ms
250  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  41.003 ms  41.853 ms *
251  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  43.568 ms  45.766 ms  44.532 ms
252  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  41.627 ms  40.595 ms  38.972 ms
253  gw-achille.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.129)  45.660 ms  42.758 ms  43.675 ms
254  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  44.052 ms  46.390 ms  42.879 ms
255  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  41.810 ms  42.850 ms  41.838 ms
```



```
traceroute to 10.15.160.0 (10.15.160.0), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-acinonyx.special.awmn (10.2.16.86)  0.837 ms  0.692 ms  0.551 ms
 2  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  0.984 ms  1.012 ms  0.978 ms
 3  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  2.780 ms  1.335 ms  1.367 ms
 4  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  2.341 ms  1.484 ms  1.478 ms
 5  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  6.137 ms  3.771 ms  1.492 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  3.028 ms  1.795 ms  3.793 ms
 7  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  3.767 ms  5.647 ms  1.958 ms
 8  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  3.892 ms  2.913 ms  4.113 ms
 9  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  4.713 ms  2.492 ms  2.581 ms
10  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  3.430 ms  4.915 ms  4.251 ms
11  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  4.135 ms  4.406 ms  5.206 ms
12  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  7.736 ms  4.266 ms  3.103 ms
13  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  4.038 ms  5.799 ms  5.663 ms
14  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  4.857 ms  5.012 ms  6.244 ms
15  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  4.665 ms  5.064 ms  4.992 ms
16  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  5.808 ms  4.750 ms  4.372 ms
17  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  4.596 ms  4.980 ms  4.499 ms
18  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  5.172 ms  5.563 ms  10.671 ms
19  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  9.288 ms *  10.737 ms
20  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  8.661 ms  9.473 ms  5.325 ms
21  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  8.738 ms  6.814 ms  7.680 ms
22  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  7.337 ms  8.207 ms  10.182 ms
23  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  5.479 ms  7.967 ms  9.211 ms
24  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  11.252 ms  12.176 ms  7.804 ms
25  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  7.836 ms  7.472 ms  6.016 ms
26  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  9.048 ms  34.701 ms  6.409 ms
27  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  5.825 ms  8.620 ms  11.811 ms
28  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  6.786 ms  7.864 ms  6.948 ms
29  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  9.484 ms  8.955 ms  11.866 ms
30  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  8.644 ms  8.526 ms  7.693 ms
31  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  9.556 ms  8.684 ms  9.403 ms
32  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  9.319 ms  7.967 ms  7.690 ms
33  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  7.946 ms  15.656 ms  8.075 ms
34  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  10.646 ms  17.097 ms  9.533 ms
35  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  8.917 ms  10.373 ms  8.786 ms
36  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  9.448 ms  12.773 ms  8.810 ms
37  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  9.540 ms  8.094 ms  9.719 ms
38  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  8.084 ms  8.460 ms  9.577 ms
39  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  8.218 ms  11.092 ms  15.822 ms
40  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  11.630 ms  13.082 ms  11.044 ms
41  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  11.562 ms  10.373 ms  10.089 ms
42  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  13.200 ms  12.873 ms  11.403 ms
43  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  26.899 ms  32.816 ms  29.362 ms
44  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  11.615 ms  12.661 ms  12.470 ms
45  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  18.984 ms  43.047 ms  22.180 ms
46  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  27.129 ms  16.673 ms  38.840 ms
47  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  34.436 ms  23.436 ms  13.082 ms
48  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  19.201 ms  14.517 ms  13.395 ms
49  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  22.103 ms  20.522 ms  13.602 ms
50  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  35.055 ms  24.061 ms  14.056 ms
51  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  19.919 ms  16.792 ms  16.407 ms
52  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  13.510 ms  12.233 ms  11.853 ms
53  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  14.204 ms  12.391 ms  23.698 ms
54  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  25.608 ms  13.640 ms  12.911 ms
55  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  33.107 ms  23.469 ms  13.636 ms
56  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  15.174 ms  20.924 ms  22.602 ms
57  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  30.364 ms  24.701 ms  24.846 ms
58  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  27.483 ms  21.666 ms  29.484 ms
59  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  16.212 ms  18.263 ms  18.463 ms
60  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  20.269 ms  18.810 ms  19.692 ms
61  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  25.494 ms  20.155 ms  21.166 ms
62  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  15.978 ms  15.377 ms  28.759 ms
63  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  21.359 ms  17.078 ms  44.829 ms
64  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  23.809 ms  20.744 ms  18.946 ms
65  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  20.576 ms  24.173 ms  41.568 ms
66  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  29.118 ms  39.291 ms  19.503 ms
67  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  18.427 ms  17.390 ms  16.764 ms
68  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  21.265 ms  25.874 ms  17.849 ms
69  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  28.948 ms  32.156 ms  17.291 ms
70  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  17.500 ms  26.445 ms  22.177 ms
71  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  27.157 ms  25.215 ms  21.322 ms
72  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  25.898 ms  17.578 ms  28.643 ms
73  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  29.758 ms  27.353 ms  20.198 ms
74  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  24.745 ms  19.112 ms  20.841 ms
75  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  37.833 ms  39.467 ms  22.782 ms
76  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  27.394 ms  27.676 ms  18.509 ms
77  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  21.119 ms  25.597 ms  32.060 ms
78  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  33.197 ms  27.365 ms  21.334 ms
79  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  34.300 ms  21.532 ms  26.748 ms
80  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  18.741 ms  30.670 ms  26.178 ms
81  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  26.662 ms  20.598 ms  28.337 ms
82  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  21.146 ms  44.854 ms  28.407 ms
83  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  24.415 ms  27.766 ms  21.559 ms
84  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  23.748 ms  24.766 ms  22.626 ms
85  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  25.057 ms  28.932 ms  41.015 ms
86  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  38.941 ms  25.449 ms  22.303 ms
87  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  19.709 ms  24.774 ms  30.649 ms
88  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  27.782 ms  24.288 ms  21.130 ms
89  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  51.517 ms  28.213 ms  25.034 ms
90  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  26.301 ms  21.944 ms  21.601 ms
91  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  36.284 ms  28.298 ms  25.922 ms
92  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  29.422 ms  30.145 ms  31.892 ms
93  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  24.843 ms  28.747 ms  23.201 ms
94  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  33.640 ms  29.406 ms  61.085 ms
95  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  24.556 ms  26.621 ms  20.693 ms
96  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  31.369 ms  34.864 ms  34.189 ms
97  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  29.043 ms  22.747 ms  26.428 ms
98  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  44.787 ms  29.618 ms  27.082 ms
99  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  25.296 ms  28.234 ms  27.045 ms
100  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  29.737 ms  24.132 ms  51.315 ms
101  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  38.787 ms  29.710 ms  31.262 ms
102  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  30.620 ms  24.891 ms  27.494 ms
103  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  44.324 ms  30.966 ms  42.327 ms
104  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  43.819 ms  38.881 ms  32.366 ms
105  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  29.149 ms  41.742 ms  40.275 ms
106  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  50.908 ms  40.995 ms  26.241 ms
107  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  29.839 ms  29.254 ms  27.716 ms
108  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  61.230 ms  41.121 ms  65.415 ms
109  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  28.910 ms  36.958 ms  28.525 ms
110  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  32.888 ms  74.300 ms  31.422 ms
111  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  35.144 ms  31.339 ms  30.092 ms
112  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  30.232 ms  37.105 ms  38.838 ms
113  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  48.533 ms  51.978 ms  30.014 ms
114  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  32.137 ms  27.784 ms  40.954 ms
115  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  38.088 ms  31.936 ms  38.639 ms
116  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  52.732 ms  36.364 ms  29.748 ms
117  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  33.653 ms  47.648 ms  49.534 ms
118  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  34.358 ms  31.014 ms  30.871 ms
119  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  44.150 ms  51.114 ms  37.895 ms
120  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  32.076 ms  43.519 ms  46.562 ms
121  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  45.137 ms  43.065 ms  46.288 ms
122  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  32.953 ms  30.443 ms  35.418 ms
123  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  27.955 ms  33.384 ms  41.638 ms
124  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  35.999 ms  38.625 ms  40.805 ms
125  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  35.647 ms  35.828 ms  36.905 ms
126  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  42.584 ms  44.714 ms  44.439 ms
127  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  35.705 ms  36.355 ms  46.331 ms
128  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  46.858 ms  51.170 ms  32.956 ms
129  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  51.707 ms  40.387 ms  44.758 ms
130  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  36.815 ms  32.768 ms  36.572 ms
131  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  64.422 ms  57.596 ms  43.523 ms
132  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  37.777 ms  42.139 ms  40.617 ms
133  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  37.664 ms  57.295 ms  50.175 ms
134  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  41.334 ms  53.441 ms  51.463 ms
135  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  40.127 ms  56.528 ms  41.459 ms
136  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  30.976 ms  45.609 ms  64.208 ms
137  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  51.870 ms  49.586 ms  44.157 ms
138  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  36.584 ms  38.799 ms  56.307 ms
139  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  59.734 ms  49.725 ms  59.366 ms
140  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  44.875 ms  35.686 ms  45.734 ms
141  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  31.690 ms  46.462 ms  57.000 ms
142  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  41.367 ms  47.194 ms  42.737 ms
143  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  66.890 ms  51.284 ms  49.826 ms
144  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  45.112 ms  47.516 ms  50.898 ms
145  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  46.049 ms  53.624 ms  65.211 ms
146  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  57.587 ms  48.765 ms  36.789 ms
147  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  67.384 ms  70.218 ms  46.529 ms
148  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  43.952 ms  44.536 ms  65.630 ms
149  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  53.538 ms  53.005 ms  51.047 ms
150  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  41.002 ms  40.712 ms  65.684 ms
151  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  47.058 ms  52.869 ms  47.014 ms
152  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  45.056 ms  42.101 ms  64.090 ms
153  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  57.652 ms  57.023 ms  43.402 ms
154  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  46.476 ms  54.803 ms  51.628 ms
155  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  41.716 ms  49.586 ms  48.551 ms
156  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  42.453 ms  45.062 ms  62.200 ms
157  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  62.082 ms  39.310 ms  55.698 ms
158  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  46.009 ms  39.850 ms  39.831 ms
159  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  38.011 ms  76.643 ms  72.992 ms
160  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  45.370 ms  46.350 ms  40.748 ms
161  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  50.852 ms  57.217 ms  64.061 ms
162  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  44.348 ms  51.363 ms  66.317 ms
163  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  43.341 ms  46.282 ms  80.090 ms
164  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  49.282 ms  42.611 ms  57.652 ms
165  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  58.438 ms  58.956 ms  51.357 ms
166  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  39.244 ms  40.525 ms  61.144 ms
167  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  51.779 ms  54.870 ms  46.070 ms
168  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  51.807 ms  44.397 ms  48.887 ms
169  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  51.806 ms  64.950 ms  54.779 ms
170  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  41.901 ms  47.894 ms  56.470 ms
171  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  58.909 ms  64.290 ms  49.508 ms
172  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  45.084 ms  52.545 ms  57.433 ms
173  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  51.856 ms  46.873 ms  72.072 ms
174  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  58.262 ms  50.637 ms  54.956 ms
175  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  70.738 ms  41.024 ms  51.107 ms
176  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  62.036 ms  45.833 ms  68.985 ms
177  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  47.427 ms  63.752 ms  70.464 ms
178  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  73.303 ms  69.595 ms  57.073 ms
179  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  62.817 ms  49.304 ms  60.035 ms
180  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  54.877 ms  45.028 ms  72.076 ms
181  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  51.406 ms  50.176 ms  63.727 ms
182  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  62.185 ms  63.567 ms  58.393 ms
183  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  57.812 ms  43.394 ms  42.554 ms
184  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  54.407 ms  49.476 ms  57.102 ms
185  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  52.770 ms  73.019 ms  75.373 ms
186  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  51.949 ms  44.590 ms  58.049 ms
187  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  69.331 ms  46.829 ms  69.271 ms
188  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  73.832 ms  51.844 ms  62.322 ms
189  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  66.432 ms  51.236 ms  58.419 ms
190  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  79.595 ms  48.963 ms  56.530 ms
191  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  73.897 ms  68.163 ms  59.262 ms
192  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  55.184 ms  63.473 ms  63.846 ms
193  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  55.965 ms  51.638 ms  64.657 ms
194  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  75.495 ms  46.508 ms  109.268 ms
195  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  54.512 ms  47.927 ms  78.240 ms
196  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  52.352 ms  57.909 ms  65.600 ms
197  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  68.273 ms  84.233 ms  68.313 ms
198  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  56.030 ms  63.190 ms  70.366 ms
199  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  59.442 ms  70.468 ms  54.436 ms
200  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  63.274 ms  69.455 ms  49.923 ms
201  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  54.551 ms  65.149 ms  64.566 ms
202  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  54.195 ms  71.246 ms  56.983 ms
203  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  71.621 ms  81.622 ms  49.526 ms
204  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  47.674 ms  61.112 ms  76.355 ms
205  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  74.077 ms  62.166 ms  60.736 ms
206  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  70.184 ms  61.933 ms  68.630 ms
207  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  86.206 ms  54.832 ms  75.413 ms
208  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  61.356 ms  62.341 ms  74.062 ms
209  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  99.137 ms  54.253 ms  59.662 ms
210  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  60.169 ms  95.650 ms  77.526 ms
211  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  53.261 ms  67.701 ms  56.680 ms
212  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  70.272 ms  86.814 ms  59.631 ms
213  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  62.505 ms  53.226 ms  77.271 ms
214  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  87.746 ms  49.487 ms  62.484 ms
215  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  75.262 ms  66.000 ms  57.777 ms
216  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  80.779 ms  55.166 ms  82.923 ms
217  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  75.511 ms  64.219 ms  53.480 ms
218  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  84.194 ms  80.315 ms  69.212 ms
219  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  57.731 ms  74.945 ms  69.356 ms
220  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  88.184 ms  63.484 ms  63.796 ms
221  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  63.163 ms  62.760 ms  78.823 ms
222  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  62.274 ms  61.117 ms  91.519 ms
223  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  64.300 ms  65.747 ms  78.647 ms
224  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  88.559 ms  76.875 ms  86.136 ms
225  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  62.776 ms  68.789 ms  73.737 ms
226  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  76.086 ms  61.851 ms  67.212 ms
227  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  80.208 ms  58.910 ms  61.479 ms
228  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  82.708 ms  56.679 ms  74.562 ms
229  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  87.649 ms  59.481 ms  107.682 ms
230  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  73.761 ms  73.835 ms  94.330 ms
231  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  63.138 ms  62.343 ms  67.657 ms
232  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  105.405 ms  72.882 ms  54.520 ms
233  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  64.436 ms  101.393 ms  75.623 ms
234  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  95.456 ms  66.711 ms  73.032 ms
235  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  83.665 ms  81.351 ms  87.709 ms
236  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  65.489 ms  79.791 ms  89.743 ms
237  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  91.524 ms  70.748 ms  79.977 ms
238  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  62.962 ms  69.122 ms  79.210 ms
239  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  88.769 ms  90.564 ms  72.574 ms
240  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  72.204 ms  81.700 ms  70.114 ms
241  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  63.148 ms  94.888 ms  73.115 ms
242  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  84.307 ms  61.640 ms  95.017 ms
243  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  85.499 ms  84.836 ms  111.263 ms
244  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  73.641 ms  98.396 ms  65.024 ms
245  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  83.256 ms  83.717 ms  96.841 ms
246  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  69.852 ms  85.715 ms  88.921 ms
247  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  77.323 ms  81.568 ms  68.121 ms
248  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  86.224 ms  85.885 ms  80.745 ms
249  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  64.856 ms  72.483 ms  100.869 ms
250  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  79.673 ms  109.556 ms  72.495 ms
251  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  91.309 ms  76.100 ms  83.194 ms
252  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  80.625 ms  70.879 ms  71.676 ms
253  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  104.178 ms  67.683 ms  103.430 ms
254  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  70.777 ms  106.411 ms  72.461 ms
255  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  69.596 ms  79.805 ms  75.101 ms
```

Στα 2 τελευταία traceroute ξεχωρίζουν ΚΑΘΑΡΑ λούπες!

Αυτή είναι τελείως προβληματική συμεριφορά από τα άλλα μακριά traceroutes που κάναμε (σε άλλο thread) και ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν λούπες κάτι που είναι φυσιολογικό λόγω του χρόνου διάδοσης των αλλαγών σε όλο το δίκτυο.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα mikrotik έχουν και κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα στην απόσυρση των διαδρομών που έχουν πέσει ανεξάρτητα με τους timers.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] /var/named]# mtr www.nemecis.awmn -r -c 20
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
master-gw.cha0s.awmn                      0%    20   20    0.24    0.28    0.33
gw-router1.cha0s.awmn                     0%    20   20    0.39    0.44    0.51
gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn                    0%    20   20    1.36    1.56    2.67
gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn                    0%    20   20    1.69    2.02    2.88
gw-jkond.mary.awmn                        0%    20   20    1.97    2.66    4.81
gw-mary.philip633.awmn                    0%    20   20    2.21    3.12    6.70
gw-philip633.special.awmn                 0%    20   20    2.52    4.17    6.10
gw-special.mobius.awmn                    0%    20   20    3.05  185.38  632.54
gw-mobius.alex23.awmn                    15%    17   20    3.69  193.01  560.33
gw-alex23.achille.awmn                   15%    17   20   21.98  159.15  472.27
gw-achille.nemecis.awmn                  30%    14   20    4.71  122.88  396.34
zebra.nemecis.awmn                       15%    17   20    5.40  112.06  292.96
```

Για ρίχτε του μια ματιά  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Today's BAD Routers:

Node................ Preston (#3474)
Node................ kxrist (#6840)
Node................ ngia (#913)
Node................ ON AIR (#2615)
Node................ dti (#1)
Node................ atzo (#234)

----------


## Cha0s

Bad ως προς τι;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Στέλνουν μικρότερα απο /24 ή ip που δεν ανοίκουν στο range μας  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

8/4 Bad routers

Node................ Preston (#3474)
Node................ kxrist (#6840)
Node................ ngia (#913)
Node................ ON AIR (#2615)
Node................ dti (#1)
Node................ atzo (#234)
Node................ pathfinder (#6812)

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# mtr -c 10 -r www.awmn
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
master-gw.cha0s.awmn                      0%    10   10    0.24    0.26    0.33
gw-router1.cha0s.awmn                     0%    10   10    0.40    0.42    0.48
gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn                      0%    10   10    1.23    1.49    2.60
10.80.190.141                             0%    10   10    1.79   11.12   26.93
gw-viper7gr.top.awmn                      0%    10   10    4.26   26.16   64.20
10.17.122.142                             0%    10   10    4.23   28.35   43.50
gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn                   0%    10   10    3.92   17.46   37.90
gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn               0%    10   10    8.86   25.68   51.54
gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                  0%    10   10   10.14   40.50  147.32
www.awmn                                  0%    10   10   11.85   26.77   50.67
```

Πέρα από τα dns που λείπουν, από 1.5ms avg στα 11ms avg δεν θα το έλεγα και το καλύτερο Link σε A.

Όσο περνά ο καιρός επιμένω ότι δεν πάμε καλά.

Βγαίνουν λινκς τα οποία δεν είναι σωστά.
Ή αν είναι σωστά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σωστά. (βλέπε το να μαζέψουμε όλους τους clients για bb - όταν πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν την λογική του να κατεβάζουν μόνο και να παίζουν με τα κουμπάκια του router κάθε τρεις και λίγο κάνοντας το routing table τραμπάλα - πόσο μάλλον να έχουν και μακρυνά λινκς που εκ των πραγμάτων έχουν ευθύνες - ο νοών νοείτω)

Αν δεν ξέρετε να στήσετε ένα λινκ σωστά μην το κάνετε  ::  

Για traffic shaping κλπ ούτε λόγος φυσικά...

Τα παρακάτω γραφήματα για μένα είναι υπόδειγμα λινκς.
Με max traffic δεν περνάνε τα 5-8ms (σε κανονικές συνθήκες που δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε φυσικό επίπεδο εννοείται)

----------


## B52

Εχει διακοπη απο τη ΔΕΗ ο philip και κοιτα απο που και πως ερχομαι κατω......  ::  


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.chaos.awmn
traceroute to nadia.chaos.awmn (10.26.35.69), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.350 ms  0.313 ms  0.116 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  12.255 ms  0.646 ms  1.024 ms
 3  gw-skorpina.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.73)  14.763 ms  2.560 ms  1.954 ms
 4  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn (10.17.127.78)  6.266 ms  25.058 ms  12.115 ms
 5  gw-router-1-2.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.62)  6.515 ms  18.230 ms  12.240 ms
 6  gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.54.14)  16.787 ms  6.080 ms  15.878 ms
 7  10.86.91.98 (10.86.91.98)  19.530 ms  11.347 ms  20.285 ms
 8  gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.33)  18.813 ms  5.681 ms  4.664 ms
 9  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.242)  5.141 ms  6.505 ms  12.086 ms
10  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)  29.829 ms  9.461 ms  14.104 ms
```

----------


## Cha0s

Από την διαδρομή:

cha0s-stefanos-jkond-mary-philip-b52 έχω avg 3-5ms με σένα

Αυτά είναι υποδειγματικά links  ::

----------


## B52

ολα καλα τωρα....



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.chaos.awmn
traceroute to nadia.chaos.awmn (10.26.35.69), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.387 ms  0.181 ms  0.136 ms
 2  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  0.594 ms  0.393 ms  0.368 ms
 3  10.17.121.108 (10.17.121.108)  0.859 ms  0.990 ms  0.621 ms
 4  gw-mary.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.249)  1.103 ms  1.060 ms  0.942 ms
 5  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn (10.40.178.97)  1.687 ms  1.555 ms  1.538 ms
 6  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.249)  2.473 ms  2.466 ms  3.067 ms
 7  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.242)  3.734 ms  3.310 ms  2.983 ms
 8  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)  2.853 ms  4.071 ms  2.538 ms
```

----------


## dti

> Πέρα από τα dns που λείπουν, από 1.5ms avg στα 11ms avg δεν θα το έλεγα και το καλύτερο Link σε A.
> 
> Όσο περνά ο καιρός επιμένω ότι δεν πάμε καλά.
> 
> Βγαίνουν λινκς τα οποία δεν είναι σωστά.
> Ή αν είναι σωστά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σωστά. (βλέπε το να μαζέψουμε όλους τους clients για bb - όταν πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν την λογική του να κατεβάζουν μόνο και να παίζουν με τα κουμπάκια του router κάθε τρεις και λίγο κάνοντας το routing table τραμπάλα - πόσο μάλλον να έχουν και μακρυνά λινκς που εκ των πραγμάτων έχουν ευθύνες - ο νοών νοείτω)
> 
> *Αν δεν ξέρετε να στήσετε ένα λινκ σωστά μην το κάνετε*


Μα τα links που φαίνεται οτι έχουν "πρόβλημα" δεν είναι από νέους και άσχετους... 
Κάθε άλλο θα έλεγα.
Μπορεί να υπάρχει πολύ traffic που εν μέρει να δικαιολογεί τους κακούς χρόνους.

----------


## Cha0s

Ποια λινκς βλέπεις ότι έχουν πρόβλημα;


Δεν δικαιολογούνται οι κακοί χρόνοι.

Γιαυτό υπάρχει το traffic shaping για να μην φτάνει στα όρια του ένα λινκ και να παίζει σταθερά και αξιόπιστα.
Όχι μία να παίζει με 1ms latency και στο επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο 30ms και τούμπαλιν αυτή η αστάθεια όλη την ώρα.

Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι χρόνους έχουν τα πιο κάτω λινκς όταν τα πιο πάνω δεν έχουν σταθερό latency.

Μπορεί πχ το peak που πέταξε στο alexandros-ysam2 να ήταν peak κάποιου λινκ πιο πάνω και το trace να το έπιασε εκεί.

Επομένως δεν μπορείς να πεις αν έχουν πρόβλημα ή όχι όπως γίνεται με το packet loss.
 
Έχει ένας και παίρνει η μπάλα και τους παρακάτω στα traces.

----------


## Cha0s

Από τις 11:27 το πρωί είναι down ο SV1AIZ #7603.
Πως εξηγείται το παρακάτω;

(Το trace επιβεβαιώθηκε και από άλλους που έχουν τελείως διαφορετικά paths και κάνει πάλι loops)



```
*> 10.86.91.0/24    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2561 3119 3956 633 616 1286 45 2801 941 3757 3749 2117 516 3929 1966 1 2315 810 956 199 2510 2662 1270 191 4371 7051 4016 7603 i
```



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.86.91.65 -m 255
traceroute to 10.86.91.65 (10.86.91.65), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.343 ms  0.263 ms  0.208 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.509 ms  0.501 ms  0.406 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.972 ms  1.424 ms  1.366 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  1.802 ms  2.339 ms  1.760 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  7.411 ms  2.591 ms  2.654 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.484 ms  3.399 ms  3.114 ms
 7  gw-philip633-b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  9.205 ms  3.318 ms  2.868 ms
 8  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  6.192 ms  6.505 ms  9.200 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  9.180 ms  5.776 ms  25.558 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  15.694 ms  8.533 ms  7.541 ms
11  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  25.631 ms  28.609 ms  25.734 ms
12  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  13.248 ms  25.121 ms  19.003 ms
13  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  10.662 ms  7.299 ms  10.823 ms
14  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  24.774 ms  26.321 ms  17.295 ms
15  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  45.383 ms  22.053 ms  19.570 ms
16  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  15.975 ms  18.631 ms  37.746 ms
17  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  28.756 ms  8.103 ms  12.112 ms
18  * gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  11.561 ms  11.162 ms
19  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  47.420 ms  18.237 ms  19.480 ms
20  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  13.556 ms  24.618 ms  31.725 ms
21  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  34.065 ms  27.968 ms  24.730 ms
22  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  17.156 ms  15.421 ms  24.617 ms
23  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  13.129 ms  27.018 ms  22.603 ms
24  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  17.808 ms  13.014 ms *
25  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  41.206 ms  19.114 ms  26.620 ms
26  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  44.077 ms  14.528 ms  13.900 ms
27  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  28.907 ms  66.661 ms  36.395 ms
28  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  15.912 ms  17.961 ms  12.022 ms
29  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  20.474 ms  26.214 ms  36.755 ms
30  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  30.093 ms  68.040 ms  53.240 ms
31  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  64.085 ms  17.096 ms  47.552 ms
32  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  21.942 ms  52.747 ms  64.004 ms
33  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  40.455 ms  52.409 ms  39.379 ms
34  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  39.399 ms  18.638 ms  31.794 ms
35  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  30.776 ms *  34.449 ms
36  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  22.309 ms  18.326 ms  46.933 ms
37  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  56.818 ms  21.782 ms  30.781 ms
38  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  61.433 ms  33.544 ms  28.105 ms
39  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  43.382 ms  48.564 ms  52.285 ms
40  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  60.144 ms  46.544 ms  68.758 ms
41  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  84.150 ms  33.890 ms  32.213 ms
42  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  20.545 ms  71.530 ms  36.938 ms
43  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  84.353 ms  43.195 ms  25.029 ms
44  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  74.424 ms  27.008 ms  71.973 ms
45  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  35.643 ms  71.378 ms  44.317 ms
46  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  84.190 ms *  69.495 ms
47  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  44.637 ms  47.320 ms  53.543 ms
48  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  47.787 ms  49.119 ms  46.658 ms
49  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  49.498 ms  42.026 ms  26.145 ms
50  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  39.789 ms  30.043 ms  73.450 ms
51  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  57.496 ms  52.428 ms  58.376 ms
52  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  35.291 ms  81.068 ms  49.367 ms
53  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  30.148 ms  66.384 ms  54.384 ms
54  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  33.838 ms  42.199 ms  45.982 ms
55  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  68.683 ms  37.036 ms  52.146 ms
56  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  51.195 ms  46.609 ms  64.908 ms
57  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  76.172 ms *  80.854 ms
58  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  77.955 ms  72.069 ms  78.880 ms
59  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  51.096 ms  57.159 ms  42.819 ms
60  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  52.600 ms  77.125 ms  88.404 ms
61  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  129.023 ms  76.725 ms  60.224 ms
62  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  40.238 ms  56.768 ms  116.364 ms
63  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  90.697 ms  57.082 ms  43.080 ms
64  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  101.786 ms  54.019 ms  101.698 ms
65  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  125.371 ms  48.066 ms  41.411 ms
66  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  66.997 ms  55.888 ms  128.865 ms
67  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  101.859 ms  59.989 ms  48.644 ms
68  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  63.795 ms  85.629 ms *
69  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  145.758 ms  41.216 ms  53.908 ms
70  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  41.551 ms  45.680 ms  44.695 ms
71  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  92.790 ms  76.270 ms  55.541 ms
72  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  40.467 ms  56.774 ms  123.189 ms
73  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  88.512 ms  70.697 ms  45.334 ms
74  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  121.928 ms  71.934 ms  50.310 ms
75  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  58.176 ms  47.690 ms  98.316 ms
76  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  60.491 ms  58.748 ms  59.034 ms
77  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  74.453 ms  90.966 ms  146.895 ms
78  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  117.575 ms  57.656 ms  64.904 ms
79  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  70.978 ms  46.956 ms *
80  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  60.716 ms  58.455 ms  39.704 ms
81  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  117.769 ms  103.096 ms  59.865 ms
82  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  102.061 ms  126.584 ms  115.203 ms
83  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  140.421 ms
```

----------


## sotiris

Εγω (1270 ) δεν το εχω αυτο το c-class στο routing table μου, μολις τσεκαρα.

----------


## Cha0s

Από εδώ still the same  ::

----------


## sotiris

μολις ειδα και στου digi και στου 69eyes.
ο 69 δεν το εχει στο routing του, σε κανενα απο τα 2 mt του.
o digi το εχει και το παιρνει απο την estia-selete, αλλα δεν το δινει σε μενα (εγω δεν το εχω σε κανενα απο τα δυο mt μου).

επισης ο digi παιρνει απο estia το
213.5.221.0/24 
και το δινει σε μενα, αυτο τι ειναι?

----------


## spirosco

Σορρυ, αυτο μου ξεφυγε για λιγο εμενα απο κατι δοκιμες  ::  
Τωρα πρεπει να εχει φυγει.

----------


## Cha0s

Nope  ::

----------


## spirosco

O router το κοβει κανονικα, μαλλον καπου εχει ξεμεινει.

----------


## Cha0s

Still there  :: 


Άλλαξε η λούπα πάντως  ::  




```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.86.91.65 -m 255
traceroute to 10.86.91.65 (10.86.91.65), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.375 ms  0.294 ms  0.210 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.544 ms  0.499 ms  0.407 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.937 ms  4.499 ms  1.495 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  1.898 ms  6.103 ms  5.852 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  2.517 ms  2.026 ms  2.074 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.560 ms  5.625 ms  8.659 ms
 7  gw-philip633-b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  4.706 ms  21.057 ms  14.766 ms
 8  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  5.888 ms  14.009 ms  5.095 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  14.565 ms  20.008 ms  12.880 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  13.281 ms  22.435 ms  13.917 ms
11  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  10.123 ms  16.441 ms  15.721 ms
12  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  19.769 ms  16.973 ms  15.947 ms
13  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  16.509 ms  30.863 ms  36.569 ms
14  gw-ayis.limah.awmn (10.47.135.226)  21.132 ms  28.431 ms  17.943 ms
15  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  12.964 ms  12.650 ms  11.019 ms
16  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  8.006 ms  19.779 ms  37.308 ms
17  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  33.881 ms  22.422 ms  8.995 ms
18  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  46.093 ms  14.793 ms  13.463 ms
19  gw-ayis.limah.awmn (10.47.135.226)  24.761 ms  50.084 ms  18.259 ms
20  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  20.194 ms  11.493 ms  24.598 ms
21  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  23.282 ms  19.951 ms  9.912 ms
22  * gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  20.148 ms  29.234 ms
23  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  12.394 ms  26.704 ms  16.306 ms
24  gw-ayis.limah.awmn (10.47.135.226)  33.911 ms  17.816 ms  38.402 ms
25  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  21.524 ms  30.692 ms  30.847 ms
26  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  28.111 ms  19.293 ms  21.094 ms
27  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  39.160 ms  27.956 ms  11.968 ms
28  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  18.962 ms  28.444 ms  22.020 ms
29  gw-ayis.limah.awmn (10.47.135.226)  31.221 ms  13.579 ms  24.397 ms
30  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  37.821 ms  25.587 ms  29.650 ms
31  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  31.397 ms  40.652 ms  20.072 ms
32  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  31.222 ms *  12.173 ms
33  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  38.363 ms  39.452 ms  19.868 ms
34  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  19.342 ms  25.337 ms  13.816 ms
35  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  22.376 ms  31.421 ms  36.322 ms
36  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  30.060 ms  26.849 ms  45.229 ms
37  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  33.118 ms  33.178 ms  25.903 ms
38  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  34.356 ms  53.912 ms  19.152 ms
39  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  12.989 ms  15.011 ms  27.174 ms
40  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  14.780 ms  16.181 ms  21.220 ms
```

----------


## sotiris

το ιντερνετικο εξαφανιστικε απο ολους εδω γυρω.

το ασυρματο c-class ομως εξακολουθει και φτανει στου digi απο selete.

----------


## spirosco

Εγω για το ιντερνετικο μιλουσα.

Το αλλο μαλλον απο timers προερχεται.

----------


## NetTraptor

```
Tracing route to router.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mt.nettraptor3341.awmn [192.168.0.11]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.48.219.233
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn [10.48.219.226]
  4     5 ms     3 ms     4 ms  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65]
  5     2 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
  6    40 ms    47 ms    10 ms  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]
  7    29 ms     6 ms    23 ms  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn [10.45.165.90]
  8    31 ms    11 ms    14 ms  gw-skilla.selete.awmn [10.19.146.250]
  9    29 ms    44 ms    34 ms  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn [10.19.145.18]
 10    54 ms    19 ms    26 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 11    17 ms     9 ms    24 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 12    25 ms    30 ms    22 ms  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]
 13    31 ms    33 ms    26 ms  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn [10.45.165.90]
 14    83 ms    28 ms    28 ms  gw-skilla.selete.awmn [10.19.146.250]
 15    30 ms    34 ms    19 ms  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn [10.19.145.18]
 16    10 ms    72 ms    12 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 17     *       11 ms    37 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 18    26 ms    85 ms    28 ms  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]
 19   126 ms    42 ms    30 ms  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn [10.45.165.90]
 20    29 ms    23 ms    33 ms  gw-skilla.selete.awmn [10.19.146.250]
 21    23 ms    13 ms    33 ms  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn [10.19.145.18]
 22    52 ms    24 ms    20 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 23    56 ms    15 ms    77 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 24    33 ms    30 ms    38 ms  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]
 25    29 ms    30 ms    21 ms  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn [10.45.165.90]
 26     *       28 ms     *     gw-skilla.selete.awmn [10.19.146.250]
 27    28 ms    54 ms    26 ms  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn [10.19.145.18]
 28   179 ms    77 ms    37 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 29    51 ms    45 ms    77 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 30    99 ms    35 ms    34 ms  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]

Trace complete.
```

Τατζικιστάν?…. Άντε σε λίγο θα έχω άνθρωπο στην ταράτσα από την άλλη μεριά για να αποκαταστήσουμε ένα λινκ και θα χάσκει τον ουρανό…

Αμάν! Ta katharmata!

----------


## mojiro

ενδιαφερον output!



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.21.127.1
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  hermes (10.86.87.139)                                  0.596ms
 2:  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)                   2.416ms
 3:  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    3.099ms
 4:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                 63.184ms
 5:  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)                 19.844ms
 6:  gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.17)             asymm  4  10.988ms
 7:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  3  16.003ms
 8:  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)                 asymm  2  16.129ms
 9:  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)                  asymm  3  17.496ms
10:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                asymm  4  16.517ms
11:  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)                asymm  5  21.068ms
12:  gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.17)             asymm  4  24.051ms
13:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  3  26.464ms
14:  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)                 asymm  2  27.788ms
15:  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)                  asymm  3  30.029ms
16:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                asymm  4 126.545ms
17:  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)                asymm  5  34.724ms
18:  gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.17)             asymm  4  34.739ms
19:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  3  46.207ms
20:  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)                 asymm  2  39.278ms
21:  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)                  asymm  3  54.818ms
22:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                asymm  4  59.932ms
23:  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)                asymm  5 134.846ms
24:  gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.17)             asymm  4  46.017ms
25:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  3 126.852ms
26:  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)                 asymm  2  49.275ms
27:  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)                  asymm  3  68.345ms
28:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                asymm  4  64.326ms
29:  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)                asymm  5 132.143ms
30:  gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.17)             asymm  4  65.742ms
31:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  3  65.462ms
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

----------


## NetTraptor

MAJOR… έχουν κάνει μια ωραιότατη τρύπα - ρουφήχτρα routes και δεν βγαίνω από πουθενά gamoto…

Άντε βρε παιδιά… δώστε ένα reset στο πράμα σας…  ::

----------


## andreas

> MAJOR… έχουν κάνει μια ωραιότατη τρύπα - ρουφήχτρα routes και δεν βγαίνω από πουθενά gamoto…
> 
> Άντε βρε παιδιά… δώστε ένα reset στο πράμα σας…


σε ποιο απολα?
αποτι βλεπω το προβλημα ειναι στον xtreme, σωστα?

----------


## NetTraptor

κάτσε σας έχω ένα καλό... περίμενε να τελειώσει...

----------


## NetTraptor

```
Tracing route to router.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.1]
over a maximum of 200 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mt.nettraptor3341.awmn [192.168.0.11]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.48.219.233
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-argi.john70.awmn [10.2.21.177]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn [10.2.21.186]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-gvaf.eexi.awmn [10.2.38.36]
  6     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  wrap-ap-top.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5]
  7     6 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-eexi.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.145]
  8    36 ms     7 ms     5 ms  10.17.122.163
  9     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  wrap.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
 10    25 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.44.254]
 11    27 ms    20 ms    19 ms  gw-sw1jra.ozonet.awmn [10.32.54.18]
 12    71 ms    35 ms    24 ms  minoas.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.133]
 13    49 ms    34 ms    19 ms  gw-eexi.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.145]
 14    26 ms    16 ms    10 ms  10.17.122.163
 15    16 ms    51 ms     *     wrap.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
 16    18 ms    20 ms    24 ms  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.44.254]
 17    26 ms   107 ms    19 ms  gw-sw1jra.ozonet.awmn [10.32.54.18]
 18    65 ms    24 ms    45 ms  gw-router-1-2.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.62]
 19    29 ms    78 ms    15 ms  gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.54.14]
 20    12 ms   101 ms   104 ms  gw-sv1ggc.sv1aiz.awmn [10.2.75.99]
 21    55 ms    64 ms    16 ms  10.80.190.129
 22    18 ms     *       30 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
 23    64 ms     *       87 ms  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
 24   216 ms     *       16 ms  gw-foxer.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.209]
 25    20 ms     *       44 ms  gw-foxer.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.209]
 26    49 ms     *       35 ms  smarag-viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.249
]
 27   111 ms     *        *     gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29    80 ms    64 ms    69 ms  10.17.122.163
 30    72 ms    85 ms    38 ms  wrap.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
 31    52 ms    86 ms    31 ms  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.44.254]
 32    37 ms    81 ms    32 ms  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
 33   190 ms    54 ms    29 ms  gw-stafan.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.97]
 34    97 ms    62 ms    23 ms  gw-nikpet.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.225]
 35     *       30 ms   151 ms  gw-auebmmlab.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.217]
 36    25 ms    42 ms   139 ms  gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.73]
 37    48 ms    63 ms    92 ms  router.zeus.awmn [10.2.46.241]
 38   101 ms    39 ms    96 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
 39    33 ms    39 ms    49 ms  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.119.198]
 40   113 ms    79 ms   120 ms  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.78]
 41    44 ms    69 ms   141 ms  gw-top.mew.awmn [10.17.122.138]
 42   100 ms   164 ms   188 ms  minoas.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.133]
 43     *       38 ms    27 ms  gw-eexi.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.145]
 44   130 ms   143 ms    31 ms  10.17.122.163
 45     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 46     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 47     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 48     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 49     *        *      150 ms  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
 50    62 ms     *       35 ms  gw-stafan.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.97]
 51   125 ms    60 ms     *     gw-nikpet.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.225]
 52   187 ms    65 ms   122 ms  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
 53    91 ms   139 ms   136 ms  gw-stafan.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.97]
 54    46 ms   108 ms    99 ms  gw-nikpet.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.225]
 55   107 ms    44 ms    53 ms  gw-auebmmlab.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.217]
 56    62 ms    59 ms    81 ms  gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.73]
 57    99 ms    75 ms    88 ms  router.zeus.awmn [10.2.46.241]
 58    86 ms   111 ms    78 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
 59    54 ms   119 ms    60 ms  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.119.198]
 60   156 ms    91 ms    77 ms  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.78]
 61    87 ms    48 ms    46 ms  10.17.122.163
 62     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 63     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 64     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 65     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 66     *        *       88 ms  gw-nikpet.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.225]
 67    91 ms   188 ms   476 ms  gw-auebmmlab.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.217]
 68     *      170 ms    86 ms  gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.73]
 69   206 ms    64 ms   153 ms  router.zeus.awmn [10.2.46.241]
 70    96 ms   101 ms    76 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
 71    75 ms   144 ms    50 ms  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.119.198]
 72    50 ms   105 ms   113 ms  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.78]
 73    69 ms    68 ms    72 ms  gw-hook.stelios.awmn [10.80.182.51]
 74    48 ms    94 ms    53 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
 75    44 ms    56 ms    70 ms  10.84.231.99
 76    67 ms    63 ms    62 ms  10.80.199.149
 77    40 ms    70 ms    64 ms  gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn [10.26.122.174]
 78   203 ms   245 ms   401 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
 79   186 ms   299 ms     *     gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
 80    62 ms    41 ms    60 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
 81    80 ms   126 ms    63 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
 82    73 ms    81 ms    69 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
 83    66 ms    54 ms    50 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
 84    77 ms    67 ms    74 ms  gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.80.182.195]
 85    74 ms    49 ms    90 ms  gw-hook.stelios.awmn [10.80.182.51]
 86    53 ms    69 ms    51 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
 87    51 ms   104 ms    65 ms  10.84.231.99
 88    99 ms    56 ms    45 ms  10.80.199.149
 89    87 ms    87 ms    61 ms  gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn [10.26.122.174]
 90    74 ms    72 ms    66 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.6]
 91    65 ms    77 ms    64 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
 92   110 ms    83 ms   100 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
 93    63 ms   117 ms    76 ms  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn [10.19.141.74]
 94    88 ms    52 ms    57 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
 95   138 ms    96 ms    81 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
 96    63 ms    79 ms   111 ms  gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.80.182.195]
 97    87 ms    93 ms    87 ms  gw-hook.stelios.awmn [10.80.182.51]
 98    83 ms    84 ms    61 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
 99    93 ms    64 ms   101 ms  10.84.231.99
100    72 ms    79 ms    93 ms  10.80.199.149
101    58 ms    58 ms    69 ms  gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn [10.26.122.174]
102    69 ms    70 ms   107 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.6]
103    81 ms    83 ms    75 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
104    68 ms    74 ms    68 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
105   104 ms    82 ms    66 ms  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn [10.19.141.74]
106   114 ms    68 ms   120 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
107   103 ms   101 ms    90 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
108    64 ms    77 ms    72 ms  gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.80.182.195]
109    57 ms    78 ms   122 ms  gw-hook.stelios.awmn [10.80.182.51]
110    63 ms   110 ms    56 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
111    67 ms    94 ms    53 ms  10.84.231.99
112    88 ms    86 ms    77 ms  10.80.199.149
113    74 ms    90 ms    95 ms  gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn [10.26.122.174]
114    94 ms    85 ms    98 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.6]
115    91 ms   100 ms    78 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
116   103 ms    94 ms    76 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
117   109 ms   100 ms    89 ms  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn [10.19.141.74]
118   107 ms   102 ms    74 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
119   109 ms   109 ms   129 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
120   115 ms    95 ms    65 ms  gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.80.182.195]
121   109 ms   103 ms    60 ms  gw-hook.stelios.awmn [10.80.182.51]
122    83 ms    64 ms    82 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
123    59 ms    69 ms    87 ms  10.84.231.99
124    95 ms    82 ms    77 ms  10.80.199.149
125    81 ms   106 ms   105 ms  gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn [10.26.122.174]
126   109 ms   127 ms    85 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.6]
127   100 ms   129 ms    84 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
128    79 ms   130 ms    74 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
129   106 ms    70 ms    72 ms  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn [10.19.141.74]
130    92 ms    92 ms   109 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
131    86 ms   158 ms   100 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
132   127 ms   116 ms   110 ms  gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.80.182.195]
133    98 ms    77 ms    88 ms  gw-hook.stelios.awmn [10.80.182.51]
134    99 ms   106 ms    81 ms  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn [10.84.231.106]
135    96 ms    98 ms   142 ms  10.84.231.99
136    77 ms    67 ms    71 ms  10.80.199.149
137   120 ms    71 ms   103 ms  gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn [10.26.122.174]
138   114 ms    82 ms    77 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.6]
139    84 ms    84 ms    86 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
140    61 ms    84 ms   103 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
141   105 ms   105 ms  ^C
```

κάπου εδώ θα πρέπει να έχει σκάσει…

Μαζί και το μηχάνημα μου εκεί…???  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

gotcha!


```
 h 10.21.127.0/24   10.14.149.131                          0 3252 3108 4530 2366 2259 913 2379 4790 3757 1286 2581 6421 588 3210 7347 4097 410 3180 3170 1 1966 38 1064 2720 4492 841 6459 4483 5023 45 2801 941 191 1270 2662 2510 199 3329 4758 i
 h                  10.21.124.73                           0 956 706 1021 1550 1897 2804 72 913 2379 4790 3757 1286 2581 6421 588 3210 7347 4097 410 3180 3170 1 1966 38 1064 2720 4492 841 6459 4483 5023 45 2801 941 191 1270 2662 2510 199 3329 4758 i
*>                  10.14.145.241                          0 2315 72 913 2379 4790 3757 1286 2581 6421 588 3210 7347 4097 410 3180 3170 1 1966 38 1064 2720 4492 841 6459 4483 5023 45 2801 941 191 1270 2662 2510 199 3329 4758 i
```

Είναι history πλέον...

----------


## mojiro

μπα...


```
traceroute to 10.21.127.1 (10.21.127.1), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes (10.86.87.139)  0.215 ms  0.158 ms  0.113 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.sw1ggw.awmn (10.86.87.122)  0.602 ms  0.756 ms  0.542 ms
 3  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)  1.041 ms  0.949 ms  0.996 ms
 4  gw-sv1ceb.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.197.98)  1.598 ms  1.521 ms  1.460 ms
 5  10.84.231.100 (10.84.231.100)  1.748 ms  1.872 ms  2.222 ms
 6  10.80.199.150 (10.80.199.150)  10.292 ms  23.853 ms  2.533 ms
 7  gw-trackman.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.161)  18.942 ms  7.456 ms  6.184 ms
 8  gw-jchr.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.233)  11.342 ms  19.004 ms  8.045 ms
 9  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  21.204 ms  35.851 ms  15.514 ms
10  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn (10.19.141.74)  9.177 ms  48.407 ms  86.957 ms
11  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  10.732 ms  16.950 ms  13.109 ms
12  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  9.095 ms  7.841 ms  41.057 ms
13  gw-b52.hook.awmn (10.80.182.195)  33.485 ms  15.789 ms  6.154 ms
14  10.80.185.85 (10.80.185.85)  32.273 ms  7.458 ms  11.498 ms
15  gw-shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.225)  9.770 ms  11.710 ms  25.903 ms

16  gw-sv1ceb.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.197.98)  34.645 ms  45.864 ms  31.177 ms

και παλι απο την αρχη ...
```

  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο router έπεσε… το route θα είναι alive όμως μέχρι εσχάτων… αυτό θα πει uptime…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> κάπου εδώ θα πρέπει να έχει σκάσει…
> 
> Μαζί και το μηχάνημα μου εκεί…???


Φιλαράκι, να μαζέψεις τα αδέσποτα πακέτα σου που κάνουν άσκοπες βόλτες στους ρούτερς μας.  ::  

Στον δικό μου τους άρεσε και έμειναν 2 φορές  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Για 810 έχω 28hops


```
*> 10.14.149.0/24   10.34.61.233                           0 45 2801 941 191 1270 2662 3749 3757 1286 123 3210 7347 6257 413 616 633 3929 1966 1 3170 3180 4883 4897 3116 4530 3108 3252 810 i
```

ενώ για τον προηγουμενο κομβο(3252) έχω 7hops


```
*> 10.14.147.0/24   10.2.16.94                             0 1397 2590 1 1966 38 3108 3252 i
```

[/*:m:b68a5]Για τον 4410 έχω 31 hops


```
*> 10.17.136.0/24   10.34.61.233                           0 45 2801 941 191 4371 1552 123 1286 3757 4790 1897 2662 2510 199 956 706 1453 2053 3789 3116 4530 3108 38 1966 3929 633 616 4002 6209 4410 i
```

ενώ για το προηγουμενο κόμβο (6209) έχω 5 hops


```
*> 10.42.56.0/24  10.34.61.233                           0 45 1286 616 4002 6209 i
```

[/*:m:b68a5]Για τον 3755 έχω 18 hops


```
*> 10.27.231.0/24   10.34.61.233                           0 45 1286 2581 413 616 633 3929 1966 38 3108 3252 4320 810 2315 72 2113 7659 3755 i
```

ενω για τον προηγουμενο κόμβο (7959) έχω 6 hops


```
*>                  10.34.61.233                           0 45 2801 2804 72 2113 7659 i
```

[/*:m:b68a5]Για τον 182 έχω 30 hops


```
*> 10.74.0.0/24     10.2.16.78                             0 1084 2581 413 616 1286 3757 941 2801 3789 2053 1453 706 1021 1550 1897 4790 2379 913 410 3180 72 2315 3329 199 6413 3127 2165 2466 2920 182 i
```

ενώ για τον προηγουμενο κόμβο (2920) έχω 9hops


```
*> 10.74.1.0/24     10.34.61.233                           0 45 2801 941 199 6413 3127 2165 2466 2920 i
```

[/*:m:b68a5]

----------


## trendy

Την ώρα που έκανες το ποστ (δεν ξέρω αν συνέπιπτε χρονικά με την ώρα που κοίταζες το sh ip bgp) ο router μου ήταν κάτω.

----------


## mojiro

τα ιδια και εδω...

http://kapa.awmn/bgp.php

----------


## Cha0s

Παίζει να έχει να κάνει με κάνα κόλημα του routing-test;

41hops δεν νομίζω να είναι η πιο σύντομη διαδρομη...

41 hops δεν είμαι εγώ από Ελληνικό μέχρι Λούτσα κάνοντας τον κύκλο της Αττικής  ::

----------


## trendy

O router μου είναι κάτω με πρόβλημα στη μητρική. Λογικά οι γείτονές μου (nettraptor-nvak-netsailor) θα πρέπει να μη με διαφημίζουν πλέον, αλλά δε χάνετε κάτι να δοκιμάσετε.

----------


## alex-23

> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.19.143.130
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
> 4 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.89]
> 5 86 ms 19 ms 109 ms gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn [10.19.141.21]
> 6 56 ms 20 ms 19 ms gw-selete.digi.awmn [10.19.147.242]
> 7 12 ms 17 ms 5 ms gw-skilla.selete.awmn [10.19.146.250]
> 8 17 ms 26 ms 24 ms gw-alex23.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.153]
> 9 43 ms 56 ms 61 ms gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn [10.19.145.17]
> ...


 τι παιζει??

----------


## mojiro

το mikrotik εχει ερωτευθει παραφορα το routing table...

θα ειναι σε μηνα του μελιτος  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
*> 10.86.91.0/24    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 3473 1540 92 616 1286 3757 3749 2662 1270 2300 6401 6718 1 6275 1982 3298 6421 4016 7603 i
*                   10.18.214.42                           0 599 446 2030 4973 3956 633 616 1286 3757 3749 2662 1270 2300 6401 6718 1 6275 1982 3298 6421 4016 7603 i
```

O SV1AIZ είναι down από τις 3:11...

----------


## mojiro

το route του pater_familia-καλλιθεα δε το περνουμε....

το φαντασμα του ομως ανακοινωνει τα...



> 4371 4371 191 2720 1064 1557 941 3757 6718 1 2315 3329 199 2379 4790 3757 1286 616 633 3956 4973 2030 2198 *532 3890*
> 
> 4371 4371 191 2720 1064 1557 941 3757 6718 1 2315 3329 199 2379 4790 3757 1286 616 633 3956 4973 2030 2198 *532 3890 3019*
> 
> 4371 4371 191 2720 1064 1557 941 3757 6718 1 2315 3329 199 2379 4790 3757 1286 616 633 3956 4973 2030 2198 *532 3890 3019 238*

----------


## mojiro

ο δε 4530 ερχεται 2 φορες !!!




> 4371 4371 191 2720 1064 38 3108 *4530*
> 4371 4371 191 2720 1064 1557 941 121 1897 2804 2801 3789 3116 *4530*


καλα ειμαστε σοβαροι τωρα δηλαδη ???  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εμένα περίεργα μου φαίνονται όλα αυτά...

Γεμίσαμε ασύμμετρες εκεί που δεν είχαμε τόσες. (μου έτυχε trace σε όλα τα hops εκτώς από το πρώτο να είναι όλα ασύμμετρα).

Κάθε μέρα βλέπω και από 2-3 τέτοια μέσα στο BGP...


Σίγουρα το routing test παίζει οκ;

----------


## mojiro

οι παρακατω διαδρομες ειναι Α Κ Υ Ρ Ε Σ !!!
παλαια δεν υπηρχε route με πανω *11*, αντε *14* hop!
τα νουμερα τα θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστηκα, δε τα λεω στην τυχη

παρακαλειται οποιος εχει την υποψια οτι εχει κατι αμελησει ας το κοιταξει

οποιος ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ απο routing ας μη σκαλιζει, και να ζητα απο αλλους να του τα σεταρουν

οποιος κανει ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ας το λεει

Να ξαναπω οτι πρεπει να σεταριστουν οι Timers ?
Να ξαναπω οτι δε βαζουμε το πακετο Routing-Test χωρις λογο και αμα δε ξερουμε τι κανει ?

Τι πρεπει δηλαδη να γινει για να συγκινηθουν ολοι και να τσεκαρουν το Routing τους ?

Εκτος και αν πρεπει να ακολουθηθει η αναποδη μεθοδος οπου θα ριχνουμε τεχνητα ενα Node, για να ανακαλυπτουμε ποιος φταιει...
Τοτε να δεις flame....




> 4371 1552 123 1286 45 2801 3789 2053 1453 706 956 199 2379 913 72 2113 7659 3755 6561 2198 532
> 
> 4371 1552 123 1286 45 2801 3789 2053 1453 706 956 199 2379 913 72 2113 7659 3755 6561 2198 532 3890
> 
> 4371 1552 123 1286 45 2801 3789 2053 1453 706 956 199 2379 913 72 2113 7659 3755 6561 2198 532 3890 3019
> 
> 4371 1552 123 1286 45 2801 3789 2053 1453 706 956 199 2379 913 72 2113 7659 3755 6561 2198 532 3890 3019 238
> 
> 4371 1552 123 1286 45 2801 941 191 1270 2662 3749 3757 1286 5078 146 413 616 633 3956 4973 2030 9999
> ...

----------


## Cha0s

Άσε ρε Μιχάλη τώρα!

Φτάνουμε ACN; Ποιος ασχολείται τώρα! Το idernet να έχουμε και όλα τα άλλα λύνονται μωρέ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

οταν πεφτεις σε μια λουπα, λογικα καποιος μεσα στη λουπα ειναι ο στραβος...




> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.38.115.1 -q 1 -z 0 -w 2 -m 255
> traceroute to 10.38.115.1 (10.38.115.1), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes (10.86.87.139) 0.549 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98) 0.489 ms
> 3 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 5.241 ms
> 4 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205) 0.900 ms
> 5 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 2.799 ms
> 6 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) 45.300 ms
> 7 gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242) 57.144 ms
> ...





> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.24.50.1
> traceroute to 10.24.50.1 (10.24.50.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes (10.86.87.139) 0.433 ms 0.165 ms 0.115 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98) 1.076 ms 0.485 ms 0.448 ms
> 3 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 2.386 ms 1.309 ms 1.312 ms
> 4 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205) 1.056 ms 0.933 ms 1.263 ms
> 5 ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130) 2.107 ms 2.349 ms 6.838 ms
> * 6 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205) 2.836 ms 3.813 ms 1.151 ms
> 7 ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130) 2.170 ms 1.898 ms 2.360 ms*





> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.18.220.1 -q 1 -z 0 -w 2 -m 255
> traceroute to 10.18.220.1 (10.18.220.1), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes (10.86.87.139) 0.217 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98) 0.389 ms
> 3 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 2.541 ms
> 4 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205) 5.003 ms
> * 5 ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130) 3.801 ms
> 6 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205) 1.867 ms*





> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.77.91.1 -q 1 -z 0 -w 2 -m 255
> traceroute to 10.77.91.1 (10.77.91.1), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes (10.86.87.139) 0.255 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98) 0.442 ms
> 3 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 2.841 ms
> 4 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205) 1.413 ms
> 5 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 3.263 ms
> 6 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) 19.802 ms
> 7 gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.17) 9.438 ms
> ...





> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.40.124.1 -q 1 -z 0 -w 2 -m 255
> traceroute to 10.40.124.1 (10.40.124.1), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes (10.86.87.139) 0.295 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118) 93.297 ms
> 3 gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89) 85.722 ms
> 4 gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn (10.45.165.82) 69.951 ms
> 5 gw-69eyes.limah.awmn (10.35.160.65) 82.624 ms
> 6 gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26) 96.665 ms
> 7 gw-ayis.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.121) 51.366 ms
> ...

----------


## mojiro

πιστευω, πως αν οι παραπανω κομβοι εξαφανιστουν με την μεθοδο
acinonyx, τοτε, θα εμφανιστουν αλλοι κομβοι που λουπαρουν ...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
*> 10.24.47.0/24    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 1806 i
*  10.24.50.0/24    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2035 4079 1124 270 4266 7051 4371 1552 123 1286 45 5023 4483 6459 841 2125 633 616 1286 2581 6421 4016 7603 2331 1806 3764 i
*>                  10.18.214.42                           0 599 446 2030 4973 4266 7051 4371 1552 123 1286 45 5023 4483 6459 841 2125 633 616 1286 2581 6421 4016 7603 2331 1806 3764 i
```

Τρελό  ::  

Στον sinonick πάω καπάκι.
Σε αυτούς που είναι πίσω από τον sinonick κάνω τον κύκλο της Αττικής (πίσω από τον sinonick δεν έχουν άλλη έξοδο. Από μένα βγαίνουν)

----------


## Cha0s

```
*> 10.18.213.0/24   10.18.214.42                           0 599 446 2030 i
*> 10.18.220.0/24   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 7603 4272 3629 3210 123 1286 45 2801 941 191 1270 2662 3749 3757 1286 5078 146 413 616 633 3956 4973 2030 9999 i
```

Και τα 2 prefixes αυτά ανακοινώνονται από τον Ifaisto (το #9999 είναι για δοκιμές με το owmnr).

Τι φρίκες έχουν φάει όλα τα BGP; Μήπως έπερε να λέγονταν GTP;  ::

----------


## mojiro

αλλαξε η διαδρομη και βγηκε νεα...




> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.40.124.1 -q 1 -z 0 -w 2 -m 255
> traceroute to 10.40.124.1 (10.40.124.1), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes (10.86.87.139) 0.254 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98) 0.956 ms
> 3 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 0.833 ms
> 4 gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.141) 14.808 ms
> 5 gw-router2.top.awmn (10.17.122.129) 2.665 ms
> 6 gw-metalab.top.awmn (10.17.122.147) 4.763 ms
> 7 wrc-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.10) 4.899 ms
> ...


10.48.220.0 = rooster2
10.48.222.0 = starwars

----------


## mojiro

ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο, 7 λουπες απο τις 15 το πρωι
ο 10.77.91.1, ειναι up και εκοψε μερικες λουπες
ο παρακατω πηρε, παλι αλλη πορεια, και τωρα δεν ειναι σε λουπα




> [email protected]:~# traceroute 10.40.124.1 -q 1 -z 0 -w 2 -m 255
> traceroute to 10.40.124.1 (10.40.124.1), 255 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes (10.86.87.139) 0.240 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.11 38.768 ms
> 3 gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241) 70.593 ms
> 4 gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249) 12.462 ms
> 5 gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154) 42.562 ms
> 6 gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34) 23.965 ms
> 7 10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81) 168.544 ms
> ...

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.399 ms  0.529 ms  0.372 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.948 ms  0.486 ms  0.425 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  2.421 ms  1.573 ms  2.469 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)  2.034 ms  3.627 ms  7.688 ms
 5  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  2.775 ms  24.861 ms  7.142 ms
 6  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  7.611 ms  7.715 ms  5.541 ms
 7  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  29.302 ms  25.307 ms  25.910 ms
 8  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  21.339 ms  48.202 ms  27.176 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn (10.17.119.210)  24.619 ms  50.996 ms  13.236 ms
10  gw-litrotis.stean.awmn.litrotis.awmn (10.46.166.226)  13.768 ms  38.490 ms  50.561 ms
11  gw-stean.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.249)  29.556 ms  25.860 ms  34.145 ms
12  gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn (10.2.16.94)  45.947 ms  30.540 ms  18.420 ms
13  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.30.40.85)  36.626 ms  37.627 ms  27.232 ms
14  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.242)  33.797 ms  22.112 ms  23.696 ms
15  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  35.741 ms  49.964 ms  58.933 ms
16  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  40.382 ms  55.024 ms  33.850 ms
17  10.67.162.17 (10.67.162.17)  28.486 ms  26.134 ms  45.234 ms
18  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn (10.45.165.66)  44.273 ms  44.467 ms  36.441 ms
19  gw.caftis.tyfeonas.awmn (10.67.160.22)  69.347 ms  37.101 ms  21.600 ms
20  10.29.80.253 (10.29.80.253)  139.692 ms  50.327 ms  43.144 ms
21  10.37.56.83 (10.37.56.83)  25.307 ms  213.964 ms  111.801 ms
22  10.37.56.243 (10.37.56.243)  131.922 ms  100.703 ms  76.557 ms
23  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  172.529 ms  179.393 ms  111.737 ms
24  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  80.684 ms  183.937 ms  192.132 ms
25  10.67.162.17 (10.67.162.17)  26.331 ms  36.694 ms  56.269 ms
26  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn (10.45.165.66)  74.497 ms  79.571 ms  95.060 ms
27  gw.caftis.tyfeonas.awmn (10.67.160.22)  20.571 ms  20.704 ms  77.861 ms
28  10.29.80.253 (10.29.80.253)  360.393 ms  49.781 ms  70.263 ms
29  10.37.56.83 (10.37.56.83)  119.276 ms  159.752 ms  188.545 ms
30  10.37.56.243 (10.37.56.243)  203.496 ms  153.842 ms  32.831 ms
[[email protected] ~]#
```




```
*> 10.19.143.0/24   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 7603 4272 3629 3115 276 616 1286 2841 4405 4218 1397 2590 1 2315 3329 6787 7888 6413 199 941 2801 ?
```



```
*> 10.20.217.0/24   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2035 302 i
*> 10.20.219.0/24   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2561 3119 3956 633 2125 7780 3733 1979 45 1286 3757 4790 2379 913 72 2804 2801 3789 3341 3180 3170 1 1966 38 3108 2239 6413 7888 6787 3329 199 941 191 4371 7051 4016 7603 2331 2035 302 2431 i
```



```
*> 10.24.47.0/24    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 1806 i
*> 10.24.50.0/24    10.26.35.245                           0 2331 2561 3119 3956 4973 2030 2198 6561 3755 7659 2113 2366 4530 6840 1702 516 3929 1966 38 1064 1557 941 191 1270 2662 1897 2804 72 913 2379 199 3329 2315 1 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 5023 4483 6459 841 2125 633 616 1286 2581 6421 4016 7603 2331 1806 3764 i
```

Να χαρώ εγώ bgp  ::  
Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που δεν δημιουργεί λούπες και άλλα ωραία που λέγανε.


Ώσπου να κάνω το ποστ άλλαξε και το trace  :: 



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.422 ms  0.263 ms  0.215 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.528 ms  0.521 ms  0.431 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.576 ms  1.268 ms  4.558 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.sv1gfu.awmn (10.86.91.97)  2.194 ms  1.868 ms  20.714 ms
 5  gw-sv1gfu.sidis.awmn (10.17.130.206)  20.345 ms  2.321 ms  2.307 ms
 6  10.17.130.201 (10.17.130.201)  2.778 ms  13.219 ms  3.773 ms
 7  gw-gormir.capvar.awmn (10.17.118.205)  3.336 ms  5.179 ms  5.516 ms
 8  router2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.250)  9.926 ms  6.425 ms  4.303 ms
 9  gw-philip633-b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  8.609 ms  4.519 ms  3.785 ms
10  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  14.265 ms  4.882 ms  7.405 ms
11  * * *
12  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  7.993 ms  4.162 ms  3.993 ms
13  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)  6.477 ms  5.812 ms  26.428 ms
14  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  5.974 ms  4.174 ms  6.698 ms
15  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)  15.444 ms  4.297 ms  20.867 ms
16  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  7.850 ms  11.045 ms  14.437 ms
17  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  14.570 ms  29.199 ms  18.997 ms
18  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  31.164 ms  29.836 ms  40.015 ms
19  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  45.818 ms  42.443 ms  9.779 ms
20  * * gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)  56.990 ms
21  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  58.645 ms  51.485 ms  24.365 ms
22  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)  52.328 ms  45.430 ms  45.340 ms
23  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  49.204 ms  69.164 ms  29.400 ms
24  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  79.109 ms  61.446 ms  44.001 ms
25  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  88.455 ms  82.259 ms  79.903 ms
26  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  68.847 ms  49.976 ms  79.595 ms
27  * * *
28  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  44.131 ms  78.753 ms  66.005 ms
29  * * *
30  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  52.438 ms  53.209 ms  50.790 ms
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.201 ms  0.158 ms  0.115 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn (10.23.26.50)  0.368 ms  0.724 ms  0.521 ms
 3  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81)  0.786 ms  0.635 ms  0.590 ms
 4  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105)  1.208 ms  1.420 ms  0.927 ms
 5  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  1.394 ms  1.830 ms  2.490 ms
 6  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  3.844 ms  3.975 ms  15.944 ms
 7  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  6.778 ms  4.644 ms  95.279 ms
```

Το 6 (gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn) έχει ξεμείνει απο παλιά IP?
Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι : gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn ?

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνε tracepath http://www.awmn για να δεις αν είναι λάθος τα DNS ή είναι ασύμμετρη διαδρομή.


Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι το tracepath.



```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.awmn
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     0.643ms 
 2:  gw-router1.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.241)                   1.060ms 
 3:  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)                     2.583ms 
 4:  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)                 3.343ms 
 5:  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)                 4.693ms 
 6:  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)                5.400ms 
 7:  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)                   6.847ms 
 8:  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)               13.297ms 
 9:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            41.901ms 
10:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                  44.705ms 
11:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                               18.927ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 11
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πάλη έτσι βγαίνει ρε Βαγγέλη:


```
[email protected]:~# tracepath www.awmn
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)                      0.569ms
 2:  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn (10.23.26.50)                1.093ms
 3:  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81)                   1.756ms
 4:  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105)                  2.951ms
 5:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)             5.642ms
 6:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                  14.228ms
 7:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                                9.745ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
```

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι το είδα.

Και σε μένα έτσι είναι τα τελευταία hops.

Ο μόνος τρόπος να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν είανι ασύμμετρη και πρόκειται για λάθος dns πρέπει να κατεβάσεις όλα τα ifs σου και να αρχίσεις τα traces ώστε να δεις αν πας από την σωστή διαδρομή και οι απαντήσεις στο trace δεν σου γυρνάνε από άλλο interface.

----------


## Cha0s

```
*> 10.24.50.0/24    10.18.214.42                           0 599 446 2030 2198 6561 3755 7659 2113 2366 4530 3116 3789 2053 398 6840 1702 516 3929 1966 38 1064 1557 941 191 1270 2662 1897 2804 72 913 2379 199 3329 2315 1 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 5023 4483 6459 841 2125 633 616 1286 2581 6421 4016 7603 2331 1806 3764 i
*                   10.26.35.245                           0 2331 3473 4343 2339 6674 4492 841 2125 2435 1084 2036 2725 2300 6401 6718 3757 3749 2117 516 3929 1966 38 1064 1557 941 191 1270 2662 1897 2804 72 913 2379 199 3329 2315 1 6275 1982 3210 123 1286 45 5023 4483 6459 841 2125 633 616 1286 2581 6421 4016 7603 2331 1806 3764 i
```

Αυτός ο κόμβος εκτώς του ότι έχει τελείως άκυρο path (ο προτελευταίος - 1806 - έχει με μένα λινκ και δεν έχουν άλλη έξοδο), ο 3764 είναι down από χθες τουλάχιστον!
 ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Πάλη έτσι βγαίνει ρε Βαγγέλη:
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# tracepath www.awmn
>  1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
>  1:  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)                      0.569ms
>  2:  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn (10.23.26.50)                1.093ms
>  3:  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81)                   1.756ms
> ...


Φένεται να υπάρχει ασύμετρη διαδρομή στο κομμάτι από alexandro και πάνω.
Αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο θέμα, εδώ και λίγο καιρό.





> Ifaistos:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-ifaistos.rainbow.awmn (10.18.213.245) 1.316 ms 1.101 ms 2.150 ms
> 2 gw-rainbow.mary.awmn (10.13.250.97) 2.524 ms 2.683 ms 3.233 ms
> 3 gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105) 2.743 ms 2.865 ms 3.715 ms
> 4 gw-philip633-b52.awmn (10.42.44.203) 3.492 ms 6.696 ms 4.064 ms
> 5 gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201) 6.083 ms 3.434 ms 11.353 ms
> 6 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 7.082 ms 4.496 ms 8.610 ms
> 7 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) 44.022 ms 76.465 ms 29.514 ms
> 8 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 70.398 ms 108.617 ms 21.410 ms


Ελπίζω να το δουν το παιδιά και να μπορέσουν να το διορθώσουν.

----------


## Acinonyx

```
traceroute -I www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  0.828 ms *  0.836 ms
 2  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  3.945 ms  14.187 ms  15.397 ms
 3  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  1.138 ms  2.109 ms  10.509 ms
```

Είναι ασύμμετρη.

Εγώ πάω κανονικά.

----------


## eaggelidis

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο BGP, είναι καθαρά στην υλοποίηση που χρησιμοποιούμε ...

Μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στο πρωτόκολλο.

Κατα καιρούς έχω δει πολλά στραβά που έρχονται και φεύγουν μόνα τους.

----------


## mojiro

ρε παιδια ! κανενας φουρνος γκρεμιστηκε ?

ολα ειναι οκ σημερα  ::   ::   ::  




> Longest node is 12 hops away...

----------


## Cha0s

Κάτι άλλαξε σίγουρα.

Οι ασσύμετρες που έβλεπα χθες σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν.

Edit: τι το άνοιξα το ρημάδι μου  ::  




```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.awmn 
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     0.676ms 
 2:  gw-router1.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.241)                   1.086ms 
 3:  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)                     3.093ms 
 4:  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)                 4.610ms 
 5:  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)                 7.315ms 
 6:  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)                7.613ms 
 7:  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)                   8.146ms 
 8:  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)               32.151ms 
 9:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            41.425ms 
10:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                 asymm  9  55.467ms 
11:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 10  37.262ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 10
```

----------


## spirosco

Δες κανα champion league και σσε τα traceroute ρε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σιγά μην χαλάω τον χρόνο μου στην μπάλα  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Δες κανα champion league και σσε τα traceroute ρε


μα το trace στο forum ειναι πιο τζογαδορικο απο την μπαλα  ::   ::   ::  
ποτε δε ξερεις απο που, θα σε παει πως, κλπ

σε σημειο που καποια μερα... φτανεις και τριβεις τα ματια σου που δε το
πιστευεις  ::  

στανταρ πεφτουν και παρανομα στοιχηματα απο πισω  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> *> 10.34.61.233 0 45 1286 3757 4790 2379 913 72 2804 2801 3789 3341 3180 3170 1 1966 38 3108 2239 6413 7888 6787 3329 199 941 191 4371 7051 4016 7603 2331 2035 302 2431 i

----------


## machine22

```
[email protected]:~/jim/torrent# traceroute www.chaos.awmn
traceroute to nadia.chaos.awmn (10.26.35.69), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.1)  0.408 ms  0.340 ms  0.320 ms
 2  gw-achille.nemecis.awmn (10.26.123.81)  1.149 ms  7.011 ms  0.902 ms
 3  10.26.137.241 (10.26.137.241)  2.626 ms  3.058 ms  2.346 ms
 4  interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.9)  2.428 ms  3.108 ms  2.392 ms
 5  gw-trackman.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.161)  3.363 ms  2.750 ms  2.375 ms
 6  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  3.295 ms  3.455 ms  4.809 ms
 7  gw-trackman.jchr.awmn (10.35.161.234)  2.755 ms  3.603 ms  2.733 ms
 8  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  5.534 ms  7.005 ms  3.150 ms
 9  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  3.678 ms  20.618 ms  27.854 ms
10  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  7.225 ms  4.582 ms  3.699 ms
11  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  5.435 ms  20.229 ms  5.274 ms
12  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)  5.377 ms  6.565 ms  6.270 ms
13  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  17.838 ms  6.003 ms  14.045 ms
14  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  21.961 ms  22.078 ms  24.214 ms
15  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  30.635 ms  6.603 ms  6.503 ms
16  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  7.830 ms  27.412 ms  14.771 ms
17  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)  7.773 ms  8.046 ms  19.550 ms
18  * gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  8.868 ms  6.464 ms
19  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  7.649 ms  7.604 ms  8.125 ms
20  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  11.995 ms  18.528 ms  9.132 ms
21  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  22.329 ms  12.173 ms  9.171 ms
22  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)  8.822 ms  14.821 ms  9.456 ms
23  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  11.439 ms  10.487 ms  8.704 ms
24  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  31.890 ms  10.174 ms *
25  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  46.704 ms  21.643 ms  45.549 ms
26  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  41.417 ms  19.895 ms  11.283 ms
27  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)  59.383 ms  18.626 ms  10.001 ms
28  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  32.592 ms  41.402 ms  48.850 ms
29  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  33.903 ms  79.347 ms  36.208 ms
30  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  58.264 ms  33.466 ms  14.342 ms

[email protected]:~/jim/torrent# tracepath www.chaos.awmn
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.1)                 0.647ms
 2:  gw-achille.nemecis.awmn (10.26.123.81)               asymm  3   1.899ms
 3:  10.26.137.241 (10.26.137.241)                        asymm  4   3.687ms
 4:  interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.9)            4.133ms
 5:  gw-trackman.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.161)                asymm  3   4.547ms
 6:  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)               asymm  2  46.699ms
 7:  gw-trackman.jchr.awmn (10.35.161.234)                asymm  3   5.504ms
 8:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4   7.272ms
 9:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                 asymm  5  21.311ms
10:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm  5   7.377ms
11:  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)               asymm  5   7.512ms
12:  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)                asymm  4   8.957ms
13:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4  11.064ms
14:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                 asymm  5  12.587ms
15:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm  5  16.837ms
16:  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)               asymm  5  16.892ms
17:  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)                asymm  4  11.803ms
18:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4  12.715ms
19:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                 asymm  5  27.101ms
20:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm  5  15.301ms
21:  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)               asymm  5  30.840ms
22:  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)                asymm  4  14.405ms
23:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4  19.706ms
24:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                 asymm  5  35.460ms
25:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm  5  16.017ms
26:  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)               asymm  5  21.801ms
27:  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.50)                asymm  4  46.744ms
28:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4  33.945ms
29:  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)                 asymm  5  39.132ms
30:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm  5  41.501ms
31:  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)               asymm  5  21.109ms
```



```
[email protected]:~/jim/torrent# traceroute 10.24.50.1
traceroute to 10.24.50.1 (10.24.50.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.1)  0.406 ms  0.342 ms  0.313 ms
 2  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  0.682 ms  0.552 ms  0.505 ms
 3  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn (10.19.145.17)  0.843 ms  0.846 ms  0.715 ms
 4  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  1.817 ms  1.090 ms  1.577 ms
 5  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  4.372 ms  4.484 ms  4.220 ms
 6  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)  10.426 ms  5.028 ms  4.160 ms
 7  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  5.922 ms  4.804 ms  5.526 ms
 8  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)  5.744 ms  5.505 ms  4.996 ms
 9  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  5.790 ms  5.012 ms  5.286 ms
10  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  6.320 ms  12.296 ms  7.792 ms
11  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  7.065 ms  6.444 ms  27.147 ms
12  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  18.833 ms  10.581 ms  11.160 ms
13  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)  16.791 ms  12.324 ms  8.106 ms
14  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  9.501 ms  9.592 ms  8.924 ms
15  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)  19.129 ms  18.153 ms  18.091 ms
16  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  16.252 ms  10.480 ms  9.101 ms
17  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  23.592 ms  22.702 ms  11.628 ms
18  * gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  10.679 ms *
19  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  13.873 ms  15.606 ms  14.806 ms
20  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)  12.571 ms  26.062 ms  12.748 ms
21  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  14.823 ms  15.138 ms  14.630 ms
22  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)  14.126 ms  13.429 ms  17.912 ms
23  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  13.988 ms  22.671 ms  15.004 ms
24  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  22.297 ms  15.637 ms  13.936 ms
25  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  14.806 ms  58.451 ms  14.382 ms
26  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)  25.015 ms  19.227 ms  17.282 ms
27  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)  16.218 ms  15.521 ms  23.656 ms
28  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)  17.597 ms  49.247 ms  29.698 ms
29  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)  19.310 ms  20.604 ms  17.661 ms
30  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  18.228 ms  17.479 ms  17.946 ms

[email protected]:~/jim/torrent# tracepath 10.24.50.1
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.1)                 0.660ms
 2:  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)                  1.296ms
 3:  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn (10.19.145.17)                 49.155ms
 4:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                     3.682ms
 5:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)              13.088ms
 6:  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)                  asymm  4  15.014ms
 7:  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)                  asymm  5  14.107ms
 8:  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)                  asymm  5  14.277ms
 9:  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)                asymm  4  14.220ms
10:  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)                   asymm  5  22.405ms
11:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4  62.338ms
12:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  5  47.364ms
13:  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)                  asymm  4  27.499ms
14:  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)                  asymm  5  33.127ms
15:  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)                  asymm  5  27.642ms
16:  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)                asymm  4  29.375ms
17:  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)                   asymm  5  76.899ms
18:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4  29.689ms
19:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  5  39.645ms
20:  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)                  asymm  4  39.302ms
21:  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)                  asymm  5  45.337ms
22:  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)                  asymm  5  41.498ms
23:  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)                asymm  4  42.570ms
24:  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)                   asymm  5  93.675ms
25:  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)                   asymm  4  42.148ms
26:  gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.141.21)             asymm  5  49.059ms
27:  gw-selete.digi.awmn (10.19.147.242)                  asymm  4  51.869ms
28:  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.89)                  asymm  5  66.786ms
29:  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)                  asymm  5  53.472ms
30:  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)                asymm  4  60.400ms
31:  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)                   asymm  5  53.615ms
```

----------


## spirosco

καθε φορα το κανετε και πιο ενδιαφερον  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Έρχεται ένα default gateway από ένα AS που δεν υπάρχει στο Wind...  ::  


Επίσης το παρακάτω τι σημαίνει;  :: 
Εννοείται ότι δεν είμαστε down.


btw ο χάρτης είναι τελείως δυσανάγνωστος in my opinion...

----------


## Acinonyx

```
Longest node is 112 hops away...
.
.
.
4371 4371 3460 6631 4422 3473 92 616 413 2581 1084 2435 2125 633 3929 1966 38 6840 1702 1064 2720 4492 6674 4 4263 4272 7603 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 2339 4343 1790 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 23 3451 1265 405 23 3451 3210 123 1286 45 2801 3170 3180 410 4097 806 3267 4381 5013
```

ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ AS ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ PATH;;;

----------


## spirosco

> Επίσης το παρακάτω τι σημαίνει; 
> Εννοείται ότι δεν είμαστε down.


Aν βρισκει για αρκετο διαστημα καποιο host down, τοτε αραιωνουν και τα διαστηματα κατα τα οποια ελεγχει τον host.
Το ιδιο συμβαινει και στην αντιθετη περιπτωση.

Η πιο απλα, ειστε για τα μπαζα δικτυο ρεεεε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πρακτικά δεν το έχω δει αυτό να παίζει έτσι όπως το λες αλλά anyway.

Ναι εγώ ήμουν down χθες από τη 1 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι.

Δεν δικαιολογεί όμως να είναι όλα τα ΝΠ down στο nagios.

----------


## spirosco

Μηπως ολοι κρεμονται απο'σενα βαρωνε?  :: 

edit: Στο service detail δειχνει το χρονοδιαγραμμα των προγραμματισμενων checks ανα host.
Εκει φαινεται ποτε (χρονικα) ειναι ο επομενος προγραμματισμενος ελεγχος.

----------


## ririco

Παντως σημερα μια χαρα εινα:



```
C:\Documents and Settings\ririco>tracert www.chaos.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: nadia.chaos.awmn [10.26.35.69]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.ririco.awmn [10.30.41.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ririco.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.37]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-warhawk.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.41]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.pyros.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-pyros.skra.awmn [10.13.251.249]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-skra.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.105]
  7     3 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.121]
  8     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-xrisoula.sv1ggc.awmn [10.86.87.102]
  9     6 ms    11 ms    27 ms  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn [10.32.49.42]
 10    11 ms    42 ms    14 ms  gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.33]
 11    18 ms     6 ms    13 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.242]
 12    15 ms     9 ms    11 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```




```
C:\Documents and Settings\ririco>tracert 10.24.50.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.fox.awmn [10.24.50.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.ririco.awmn [10.30.41.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ririco.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.37]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-warhawk.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.41]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
  7     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
  8     8 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
  9     5 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-sinonick.cha0s.awmn [10.24.47.65]
 10     4 ms     3 ms     4 ms  router.fox.awmn [10.24.50.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## Cha0s

Μπορείς να επαναλάβεις το trace προς εμένα;

Γιατί αν έρθεις πάλι από sv1aiz σε μένα και από stefano προς τον fox τότε δεν είναι καθόλου μια χαρά  ::

----------


## spirosco

same here


```
Tracing route to nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    11 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ns2.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.129]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.119.198]
  3    25 ms     4 ms     8 ms  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.78]
  4    10 ms    13 ms    15 ms  gw-router-1-2.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.62]
  5    26 ms     9 ms     8 ms  gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.54.14]
  6    25 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn [10.32.49.42]
  7    10 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.33]
  8    14 ms    11 ms    47 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.242]
  9    21 ms    30 ms    16 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Cha0s

Πέσαμε πάνω στην περίπτωση.

Ανέβηκε ο Stefanos που ήταν down για ώρε, μεταξύ των 2 trace του ririco!

Και ξανά έπεσε πριν 2 λεπτά  ::  


Σπύρο εσύ κανονικά από εκεί έρχεσαι έτσι και αλλιώς  ::  

Από στέφανο φτάνω μέχρι β52. Τα υπόλοιπα πάνε από sv1aiz.


EDIT:
btw φαίνεται αισθητά το latency της μίας διαδρομής (sv1aiz και κάτω) και το latency της άλλης....


Όταν φωνάζω για traffic shaping με γράφουν όλοι...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Exm...μεσω b52-philip-mary δεν επρεπε κανονικα?

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |    0 |   16 |   16 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |    3 |   46 |    0 |
|                            10.86.87.117 -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |   28 |   94 |   62 |
|                 gw-xrisoula.sv1ggc.awmn -    0 |   96 |   96 |    0 |   40 |  156 |   16 |
|                   gw-sv1ggc.sv1aiz.awmn -    0 |   96 |   96 |    0 |   38 |  141 |    0 |
|                             10.26.35.33 -    0 |   96 |   96 |    0 |   44 |  156 |  140 |
|                    master-gw.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   96 |   96 |    0 |   49 |  156 |  110 |
|                                   NADIA -    0 |   96 |   96 |    0 |   48 |  203 |   32 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Cha0s

>> cha0s-stefanos-jkond-mary-philip-b52-spirosco

>> cha0s-sv1aiz-sokratisg-sw1jra (μονίμως βλέπω lag από εκεί και κάτω) - sw1hfq - spirosco

Κανονικά έρχεσαι εσύ από εκεί αλλά είναι χειρότερα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> ```
> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
> |                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> |                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
> |                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |    0 |   16 |   16 |
> |                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |    3 |   46 |    0 |
> |                            10.86.87.117 -    0 |   97 |   97 |    0 |   28 |   94 |   62 |
> ...


Περίεργο που δεν σου κάνει resolve το προπρο τελευταίο hop  ::  



```
[[email protected] ~]# nslookup  10.26.35.33
Server:         10.26.35.69
Address:        10.26.35.69#53

33.35.26.10.in-addr.arpa        name = gw-sv1aiz.cha0s.awmn.

[[email protected] ~]# nslookup  10.26.35.34
Server:         10.26.35.69
Address:        10.26.35.69#53

34.35.26.10.in-addr.arpa        name = gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn.
```

----------


## spirosco

Ok

----------


## gRooV

> >> cha0s-stefanos-jkond-mary-philip-b52-spirosco
> 
> >> cha0s-sv1aiz-sokratisg-sw1jra (μονίμως βλέπω lag από εκεί και κάτω) - sw1hfq - spirosco
> 
> Κανονικά έρχεσαι εσύ από εκεί αλλά είναι χειρότερα


Το lag είναι θέμα μερικών ημερών να εξαφανιστεί!  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Ρε παιδιά.... 
Εδώ και 2 ώρες δεν φθάνω στον jabarlee ενώ αυτός φθάνει σε μένα κανονικά.

Τι παίζει πάλι ;



```
traceroute to 10.37.57.1 (10.37.57.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn (10.2.31.233)  2.854 ms  1.997 ms  1.974 ms
 2  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn (10.2.20.230)  3.065 ms  3.429 ms  2.338 ms
 3  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.30.40.85)  5.919 ms  5.754 ms  3.890 ms
 4  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.62.30)  5.436 ms  6.494 ms  5.694 ms
 5  gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10)  43.490 ms  62.385 ms  74.859 ms
 6  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  6.170 ms  7.660 ms  13.643 ms
 7  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  18.915 ms  10.883 ms  5.382 ms
 8  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  17.821 ms  13.723 ms  17.425 ms
 9  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  10.503 ms  9.498 ms  10.371 ms
10  gw-nvak.RF.awmn (10.14.145.166)  13.949 ms  12.029 ms  13.004 ms
11  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  10.587 ms  8.893 ms  9.630 ms
12  gw-argi.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.115)  26.294 ms  14.864 ms  12.497 ms
13  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  46.049 ms  26.548 ms  18.871 ms
14  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  37.736 ms  19.883 ms  25.251 ms
15  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  20.971 ms  32.479 ms  12.606 ms
16  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  18.986 ms  60.328 ms  35.937 ms
17  gw-nvak.RF.awmn (10.14.145.166)  19.264 ms  22.834 ms  46.839 ms
18  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  195.100 ms  938.148 ms  45.009 ms
19  gw-argi.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.115)  18.949 ms  23.317 ms  28.543 ms
20  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  121.807 ms  38.765 ms  29.988 ms
21  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  53.672 ms  35.888 ms *
22  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  81.274 ms  35.349 ms  58.108 ms
23  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  128.603 ms  27.347 ms  54.153 ms
24  gw-nvak.RF.awmn (10.14.145.166)  46.796 ms  48.478 ms  41.320 ms
25  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  32.965 ms  38.552 ms  37.884 ms
26  gw-argi.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.115)  34.352 ms  23.176 ms  55.393 ms
27  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  68.725 ms  34.944 ms  63.115 ms
28  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  38.833 ms  39.296 ms  33.196 ms
29  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  121.502 ms  92.287 ms  86.413 ms
30  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  61.317 ms  37.462 ms  57.072 ms
```

*EDIT* 
Ως δια μαγείας μόλις έφτιαξε !!!!

----------


## stafan

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει, μέρες τώρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα:



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: nadia.chaos.awmn [10.26.35.69]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     5 ms     1 ms     1 ms  doohan.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.105]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  rossi.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.5]
  3    24 ms    11 ms     5 ms  gw-stafan.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.238]
  4     6 ms    22 ms    38 ms  gw-onikoseimai.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.89]
  5    15 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.28.75]
  6    52 ms    54 ms     8 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
  7    11 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn [10.2.32.100]
  8    15 ms     9 ms     8 ms  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.78]
  9    11 ms    13 ms     8 ms  gw-router-1-2.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.62]
 10    13 ms    12 ms    12 ms  gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.54.14]
 11     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 12     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

Ο sv1aiz που ακολουθεί πρέπει να έχει λάθος routes, μάλλον προς διαδρομή με πεσμένο link. Αιτία οι timers στο ένα τουλάχιστον απο τα δύο άκρα του πεσμένου link. Ή μήπως κανένα καινούργιο κουφό του τελευταίου mtik routing test; Κάποιος στη ν. "γειτονιά" που να έχει πρόσβαση και να δεί τί routes υπάρχουν; 
Όσο υπήρχε looking glass μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κι ένα στοιχειώδες debugging... Τώρα θέλει άλλα "κόλπα"  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ο sv1aiz είναι down εδώ και κάνα 20λεπτο απότι βλέπω. (  ::  )




```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.20.105
traceroute to 10.2.20.105 (10.2.20.105), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.430 ms  0.287 ms  0.205 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.693 ms  0.646 ms  0.564 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.798 ms  1.644 ms  1.545 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  22.119 ms  2.322 ms  1.897 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  2.802 ms  2.625 ms  2.830 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.959 ms  4.719 ms  2.528 ms
 7  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)  5.025 ms  2.849 ms  3.361 ms
 8  gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn (10.23.26.38)  5.622 ms  3.451 ms  3.583 ms
 9  gw-pikos.onikoseimai.awmn (10.2.28.94)  90.776 ms  15.494 ms  4.818 ms
10  gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn (10.2.31.233)  6.860 ms  11.375 ms  8.655 ms
11  doohan.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.105)  34.066 ms  9.273 ms  10.782 ms
```

----------


## sotiris

Και μια νεα διαδρομή προς τον Βαγγέλη (συνήθως έφτανα εκεί κάτω από άλλη διαδρομή)


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    2 |   47 |    0 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                   gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    4 |   16 |   16 |
|                 gw-xrisoula.seaman.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    8 |   32 |   16 |
|                  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |   12 |  187 |    0 |
|                   gw-thunder.magla.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    8 |   63 |    0 |
|                  gw-magla.thanasis.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   11 |   47 |    0 |
|                            10.15.164.76 -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   11 |   47 |   16 |
|                            10.15.164.69 -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   11 |   47 |   16 |
|                      gw-koko.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   13 |   46 |   15 |
|                            10.26.35.242 -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   13 |   47 |   31 |
|                        nadia.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   14 |   47 |   16 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Cha0s

by the way...

Φτάνοντας ACN από την παλιά διαδρομή...



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.318 ms  0.276 ms  0.236 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.654 ms  0.635 ms  0.594 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.677 ms  1.617 ms  1.575 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  4.765 ms  2.077 ms  1.911 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  2.465 ms  2.173 ms  2.179 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  4.800 ms  2.818 ms  2.672 ms
 7  gw-philip633-b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  2.732 ms  2.893 ms  2.658 ms
 8  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  5.989 ms  6.414 ms  7.210 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  5.199 ms  5.093 ms  4.234 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  4.919 ms  4.892 ms  6.344 ms
11  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  5.311 ms  7.829 ms  4.476 ms
```

Νύχτα με την μέρα...
Όχι ότι θα νοιάστει κανείς αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.86.91.1
traceroute to 10.86.91.1 (10.86.91.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.358 ms  0.291 ms  0.242 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.670 ms  0.622 ms  0.578 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.966 ms  1.929 ms  1.549 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  2.017 ms  2.359 ms  4.427 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  3.930 ms  2.297 ms  4.298 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.717 ms  4.513 ms  4.093 ms
 7  gw-philip633.special.awmn (10.46.167.65)  3.410 ms  3.301 ms  3.338 ms
 8  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  3.762 ms  5.733 ms  4.243 ms
 9  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  5.733 ms  5.658 ms  4.167 ms
10  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  18.699 ms  5.663 ms  4.156 ms
11  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  10.101 ms  8.975 ms  19.700 ms
12  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  9.534 ms  13.931 ms  17.362 ms
13  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  5.224 ms  5.745 ms  20.324 ms
14  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  37.942 ms  28.138 ms  28.766 ms
15  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  22.800 ms  7.761 ms  5.601 ms
16  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  8.587 ms  5.695 ms  6.232 ms
```


Λοιπόν, είναι στάνταρ ότι κάποιος δεν έχει ρυθμισμένους timers.
Όποτε μα όποτε πέφτει ο sv1aiz (και είναι και συχνά  ::  - άλλουνου παπά ευαγγέλιο αυτό...) πάντα γίνεται αυτό το χάλι.


Δηλαδή τι σκατά πρέπει να κάνουμε για να ρυθμίσουν μερικοί τα μηχανήματα τους;

Όποιος δεν ξέρει, βαριέται,δεν δεν δεν ας μου δώσει access να τα φτιάξω.

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!

Το έχουμε κάνει μπουρδέλο το δίκτυο με όλους τους άσχετους, αδιάφορους και ότι άλλο με το στερητικό 'α' μαζέψαμε εδώ μέσα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## stafan

Τώρα περνάω κι εγώ  ::  


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: nadia.chaos.awmn [10.26.35.69]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  doohan.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.105]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  rossi.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.5]
  3     5 ms     9 ms     5 ms  gw-stafan.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.238]
  4    14 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-onikoseimai.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.89]
  5     7 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.37]
  6    11 ms    68 ms    45 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  7    14 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-philip633.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108]
  8    50 ms    47 ms    13 ms  gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
  9    17 ms     6 ms    34 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
 10    16 ms    26 ms    18 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
 11    11 ms    11 ms    11 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.242]
 12    40 ms    24 ms    22 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
```

Πραγματικά το κομμάτι philip-cha0s είναι διαμάντι. Έχει την ίδια άριστη συμπεριφορά όποτε κι άν έχω περάσει  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Για δες πάλι τώρα.

Σηκώθηκε πάλι ο Sv1aiz...


EDIT:
Μάλλον δεν...




```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.20.105
traceroute to 10.2.20.105 (10.2.20.105), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.434 ms  0.293 ms  0.249 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.657 ms  0.644 ms  0.566 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.636 ms  2.180 ms  1.608 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.141)  2.116 ms  2.805 ms  2.823 ms
 5  gw-viper7gr.top.awmn (10.17.122.170)  3.054 ms  2.841 ms  2.640 ms
 6  gw-router2.top.awmn (10.17.122.129)  2.883 ms  2.781 ms  3.576 ms
 7  gw-top.katsaros_m.awmn (10.17.122.163)  38.925 ms  20.448 ms  7.842 ms
 8  wrap-1.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.5)  4.925 ms  6.568 ms  5.721 ms
 9  *
```

Μήπως πρόκειται για πατατιά σε κάποιο κόμβο με iBGP & 2+ Routers;

Είχε ξανασυμβει παλιότερα κάτι ανάλογο...

----------


## MAuVE

_Tracing the route to nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)

1 10.2.8.157 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 gw-fightclub-dataclub.awmn (10.42.52.102) [AS 7091] 4 msec 4 msec 0 msec
3 gw-dataclub-b52.awmn (10.42.49.249) [AS 6474] 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
4 gw-router2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.249) [AS 616] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
5 gw-b52-philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202) [AS 616] 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
6 gw-philip633.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108) [AS 633] 8 msec 32 msec 20 msec
7 gw-mary.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.249) [AS 3119] 24 msec 4 msec 8 msec
8 gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn (10.40.178.97) [AS 2561] 4 msec 8 msec 8 msec
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *_

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.8.1
traceroute to 10.2.8.1 (10.2.8.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.402 ms  0.292 ms  0.229 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.690 ms  0.792 ms  0.592 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.784 ms  1.690 ms  2.015 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  2.242 ms  2.053 ms  3.267 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  2.596 ms  3.016 ms  2.794 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.791 ms  2.716 ms  2.512 ms
 7  gw-philip633-b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  3.174 ms  3.875 ms  4.776 ms
 8  router2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.250)  3.363 ms  3.388 ms  2.927 ms
 9  gw-b52-dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.250)  4.592 ms  5.687 ms  3.868 ms
10  gw-dataclub-fightclub.awmn (10.42.52.101)  4.963 ms  8.668 ms  22.967 ms
11  gw-fightclub.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.158)  6.526 ms  7.452 ms  10.438 ms
12  ap.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.1)  11.252 ms  23.972 ms  25.150 ms


[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.8.157
traceroute to 10.2.8.157 (10.2.8.157), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.382 ms  0.268 ms  0.211 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.760 ms  0.679 ms  0.603 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.718 ms  1.679 ms  1.618 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  2.317 ms  2.033 ms  2.028 ms
 5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  2.335 ms  2.376 ms  2.226 ms
 6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.685 ms  2.485 ms  4.516 ms
 7  gw-philip633-b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  3.035 ms  2.678 ms  2.722 ms
 8  router2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.250)  2.924 ms  37.071 ms  3.128 ms
 9  gw-b52-dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.250)  4.820 ms  4.648 ms  4.521 ms
10  10.2.8.157 (10.2.8.157)  7.595 ms  5.746 ms  5.296 ms
```

Για δοκίμασε μία στην 10.26.35.1


EDIT
Ώσπου να κάνω το ποστ άλλαξε η διαδρομή  ::  :



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.8.157    
traceroute to 10.2.8.157 (10.2.8.157), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.372 ms  0.289 ms  0.243 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.663 ms  0.663 ms  0.684 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.571 ms  1.501 ms  1.809 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.141)  3.404 ms  2.421 ms  5.414 ms
 5  gw-viper7gr.top.awmn (10.17.122.170)  11.702 ms  17.236 ms  6.106 ms
 6  gw-top.tenorism.awmn (10.17.122.142)  9.621 ms  12.694 ms  7.953 ms
 7  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  4.880 ms  14.874 ms  56.410 ms
 8  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.194)  49.713 ms  20.283 ms  10.504 ms
 9  anman-tireas (10.17.131.245)  30.928 ms  7.365 ms  10.603 ms
10  gw-fightclub.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.158)  11.450 ms  26.578 ms  14.976 ms
11  10.2.8.157 (10.2.8.157)  5.677 ms  8.325 ms  8.194 ms


[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.8.1
traceroute to 10.2.8.1 (10.2.8.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.321 ms  0.260 ms  0.211 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.712 ms  0.665 ms  0.632 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.628 ms  1.594 ms  1.943 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.141)  1.969 ms  1.939 ms  2.413 ms
 5  gw-viper7gr.top.awmn (10.17.122.170)  9.049 ms  2.909 ms  2.535 ms
 6  gw-top.tenorism.awmn (10.17.122.142)  3.045 ms  7.480 ms  39.980 ms
 7  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  15.806 ms  17.996 ms  10.716 ms
 8  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.194)  20.978 ms  8.106 ms  30.752 ms
 9  anman-tireas (10.17.131.245)  43.520 ms  48.414 ms  26.722 ms
10  gw-fightclub.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.158)  19.776 ms  15.110 ms  10.948 ms
11  ap.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.1)  10.868 ms  8.990 ms  24.780 ms
```



```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath 10.2.8.1
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     0.648ms 
 2:  gw-router1.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.241)                   2.632ms 
 3:  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)                     4.079ms 
 4:  gw-sv1aiz.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.141)                4.797ms 
 5:  gw-viper7gr.top.awmn (10.17.122.170)                  24.393ms 
 6:  gw-top.tenorism.awmn (10.17.122.142)                  21.765ms 
 7:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)              6.938ms 
 8:  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.194)                24.027ms 
 9:  anman-tireas (10.17.131.245)                          30.278ms 
10:  gw-fightclub.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.158)                 asymm 11  44.196ms 
11:  ap.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.1)                             asymm 12  11.601ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 12
```

----------


## sokratisg

Πριν από λίγο που έπεσε ο sv1aiz ήθελα απλά να δω αν είναι up σαν κόμβος και να δω πως πάω προς τα εκεί. Και όμως τα φαινόμενα δεν απατούν!



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.86.91.65
traceroute to 10.86.91.65 (10.86.91.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.699 ms  0.318 ms  0.217 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  1.025 ms  0.965 ms  1.063 ms
 3  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  9.316 ms  7.603 ms  5.370 ms
 4  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  19.328 ms  12.415 ms  23.070 ms
 5  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  31.854 ms  9.814 ms  10.383 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  18.579 ms  43.566 ms  29.519 ms
 7  10.45.166.36 (10.45.166.36)  33.081 ms  40.415 ms  18.518 ms
 8  10.77.91.22 (10.77.91.22)  21.158 ms  38.287 ms  32.422 ms
 9  gw-special.billgout.awmn (10.46.165.245)  28.725 ms  26.488 ms  18.400 ms
10  gw-akis.nodas.awmn (10.19.152.249)  37.367 ms  20.557 ms  20.297 ms
11  * * gw-kxrist.av.awmn (10.48.224.222)  43.663 ms
12  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  13.907 ms  17.067 ms  23.693 ms
13  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  88.943 ms  107.502 ms  24.202 ms
14  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  58.843 ms  36.395 ms  31.969 ms
15  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  31.341 ms  27.405 ms  39.705 ms
16  10.45.166.36 (10.45.166.36)  28.731 ms  13.372 ms  24.289 ms
17  10.77.91.22 (10.77.91.22)  53.678 ms  32.483 ms  16.879 ms
18  gw-special.billgout.awmn (10.46.165.245)  42.743 ms  26.749 ms  53.027 ms
19  gw-akis.nodas.awmn (10.19.152.249)  21.452 ms  35.981 ms  26.877 ms
20  gw-kxrist.av.awmn (10.48.224.222)  28.025 ms  23.408 ms  33.050 ms
21  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  28.074 ms  17.505 ms  32.082 ms
22  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  35.290 ms  38.546 ms  68.475 ms
23  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  32.566 ms  41.026 ms  60.603 ms
24  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  32.343 ms  29.230 ms  43.443 ms
25  10.45.166.36 (10.45.166.36)  32.858 ms  39.371 ms  39.140 ms
26  10.77.91.22 (10.77.91.22)  20.486 ms  23.047 ms  12.325 ms
27  gw-special.billgout.awmn (10.46.165.245)  40.178 ms  36.561 ms  34.517 ms
28  gw-akis.nodas.awmn (10.19.152.249)  31.724 ms  21.795 ms  47.083 ms
29  gw-kxrist.av.awmn (10.48.224.222)  46.827 ms  33.335 ms  71.064 ms
30  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  40.142 ms  43.703 ms *
```

----------


## Cha0s

> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.86.91.1
> traceroute to 10.86.91.1 (10.86.91.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.358 ms  0.291 ms  0.242 ms
>  2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.670 ms  0.622 ms  0.578 ms
>  3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.966 ms  1.929 ms  1.549 ms
>  4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.40.178.100)  2.017 ms  2.359 ms  4.427 ms
>  5  gw-jkond.mary.awmn (10.83.251.250)  3.930 ms  2.297 ms  4.298 ms
>  6  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  2.717 ms  4.513 ms  4.093 ms
> ...

----------


## MAuVE

__1712_#trace 10.26.35.1

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1)

1 gw-mauve.tireas.awmn (10.2.8.141) 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 10.17.131.246 [AS 5078] 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
3 gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193) [AS 1286] 4 msec 0 msec 0 msec
4 gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206) [AS 1286] 8 msec 4 msec 4 msec
5 gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.141) [AS 3210] 0 msec 12 msec 4 msec
6 gw-viper7gr.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.169) [AS 3210] 28 msec 20 msec 12 msec
7 10.80.190.142 [AS 3451] 12 msec 12 msec 12 msec
8 router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1) [AS 2331] 8 msec 8 msec 8 msec_

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρέθηκε πρόβλημα στο routing-test που πολλοί έχουν βάλει τελευταία:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20857&start=25

----------


## mojiro

παλι καποιο παιδακι εβαλε 0.0.0.0/0



```
*> 0.0.0.0          10.86.87.139                  100      0 (43712) 4371 6674 4 2523 6357 2547 ?
```

----------


## vegos

Από τις 10 το πρωϊ....



```
traceroute to 10.2.100.3 (10.2.100.3), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  wrap (10.15.158.110)  0.429 ms  0.393 ms  0.714 ms
 2  gw-thunder (10.15.158.160)  1.116 ms  0.882 ms  1.703 ms
 3  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146)  2.030 ms  1.207 ms  1.730 ms
 4  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)  1.948 ms  1.639 ms  2.067 ms
 5  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)  4.096 ms  3.108 ms  20.804 ms
 6  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)  3.675 ms  3.307 ms  3.509 ms
 7  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  17.323 ms  3.074 ms  8.467 ms
 8  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  5.272 ms *  6.219 ms
 9  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  23.637 ms  9.743 ms  16.766 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  22.287 ms  25.840 ms  10.534 ms
11  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  10.025 ms  5.420 ms  8.697 ms
12  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  9.328 ms  7.986 ms  48.033 ms
13  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)  14.881 ms  56.957 ms  68.625 ms
14  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  20.583 ms  27.040 ms  35.601 ms
15  * gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  50.847 ms  37.920 ms
16  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  40.571 ms  29.129 ms  63.262 ms
17  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  38.872 ms  25.086 ms  20.819 ms
18  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  9.003 ms  17.808 ms  14.638 ms
19  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  16.987 ms  100.421 ms  109.947 ms
20  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)  36.036 ms  24.987 ms  26.855 ms
21  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  15.240 ms  11.881 ms  16.343 ms
22  * gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  10.998 ms *
23  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  19.944 ms  8.163 ms  9.078 ms
24  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  20.731 ms  11.435 ms  31.432 ms
25  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  73.202 ms  19.594 ms  13.695 ms
26  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  29.723 ms  30.572 ms  29.977 ms
27  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)  14.229 ms  26.304 ms  13.313 ms
28  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  45.945 ms  39.891 ms  59.066 ms
29  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  30.486 ms  13.448 ms  39.475 ms
30  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  19.980 ms  27.239 ms  71.377 ms
```

----------


## vegos

Still the same...

(Από την άλλη μεριά)



```
traceroute to 10.2.100.3 (10.2.100.3), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  wrap (10.15.158.110)  0.506 ms  0.440 ms  0.783 ms
 2  gw-magla.thanasis.awmn (10.15.156.193)  20.668 ms  1.514 ms  1.989 ms
 3  gw-thanasis.macabre-sunsets.awmn (10.15.164.76)  1.700 ms  2.504 ms  3.198 ms
 4  gw-koko.macabre-sunsets.awmn (10.15.164.69)  2.004 ms  2.198 ms  2.084 ms
 5  gw-koko.cha0s.awmn (10.20.220.202)  6.936 ms  1.895 ms  2.481 ms
 6  gw-cha0s.top.awmn (10.26.35.174)  30.133 ms  4.930 ms  3.837 ms
 7  gw-top.metalab.awmn (10.17.122.147)  25.536 ms  8.921 ms  5.961 ms
 8  wrc-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.10)  10.664 ms  4.826 ms  5.765 ms
 9  gw-eexi.gvaf.awmn (10.2.38.35)  8.843 ms  11.716 ms  7.068 ms
10  gw-gvaf.john70.awmn (10.2.21.185)  11.738 ms  21.686 ms  13.587 ms
11  gw-john70.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.217)  6.837 ms  8.992 ms  16.958 ms
12  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.6)  10.872 ms  13.892 ms *
13  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  9.861 ms  14.748 ms  17.638 ms
14  * * *
15  *                                                                           
15  * * *
16  * *            
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * *  
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  *
```

----------


## ngia

> 0 2379 38 941 121 1897 4790 3757 1286 3390 i


η διαδρομή έρχεται σωστά

αλλά


```
 traceroute 10.2.100.3
traceroute to 10.2.100.3 (10.2.100.3), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  interouter-aegean (10.26.122.6)  0.602 ms  0.462 ms  0.371 ms
 2  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  1.949 ms  1.506 ms  1.595 ms
 3  gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9)  2.455 ms  2.089 ms  2.290 ms
 4  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  2.355 ms  13.786 ms  4.270 ms
 5  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  12.202 ms  6.688 ms  23.354 ms
 6  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  20.426 ms  14.645 ms  8.346 ms
 7  10.40.124.82 (10.40.124.82)  4.612 ms  7.104 ms  5.087 ms
 8  gw-kxrist.lambrosk.awmn (10.40.124.85)  3.876 ms  6.231 ms  23.817 ms
 9  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  28.699 ms  21.167 ms  7.924 ms
10  gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9)  6.927 ms  7.849 ms  5.384 ms
11  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  19.390 ms  4.003 ms  8.026 ms
12  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  16.938 ms  17.514 ms  14.875 ms
13  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  14.778 ms  25.132 ms  17.957 ms
14  10.40.124.82 (10.40.124.82)  8.780 ms  8.737 ms  5.733 ms
15  gw-kxrist.lambrosk.awmn (10.40.124.85)  10.309 ms  15.000 ms  18.906 ms
16  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  15.150 ms  17.157 ms  6.487 ms
17  gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9)  25.842 ms  7.535 ms  13.074 ms
18  gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.89)  10.301 ms  17.017 ms  11.510 ms
19  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  13.544 ms  10.778 ms  20.100 ms
20  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  16.705 ms  17.344 ms  24.283 ms
```

εκεί που θα πρεπε να στρίψει μετά τον ysam σε limah-zabouni .. παεί labrosk-kxrist-alex23 ktl

----------


## spirosco

Φυσικο ειναι να μην φτανετε, αφου ειναι down το link με λεσχη απο τις 10:00 το πρωι.
Το 10.2.100.0/24 δεν υπαρχει στο routing table μου.
Οι γειτονες επισης εχουν ενημερωθει και δεν το παιρνουν απο εμενα.
Παρατηρω οτι το as path που παιρνουν ολοι οι γειτονες καταληγει σ'εμενα μεσω PanoZ (3757)
και πιο συγκεκριμενα αποκλειεται να ειναι το κολλημα στον 3757 αφου ο xtreme που εχει link μαζι του προτιμαει να παει απο γυρω
και να φτασει στον 3757 μεσω του 4790.
Oι timers του 3757 ειναι σωστοι απ'οτι βλεπω. Ας κανουν ενα check στους timers τους οσοι εχουν link με PanoZ (κυριως ο 4790). 
Kαπου εκει γυρω **ισως** να βρισκεται το κολλημενο bgp...

Θα περασω αργοτερα το απογευμα απο τη λεσχη να ριξω μια ματια.

----------


## aangelis

```
spooky:~ # traceroute 10.2.100.3
traceroute to 10.2.100.3 (10.2.100.3), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)  0.259 ms   0.311 ms   0.265 ms
 2  gw-aangelis.sw1ggw.awmn (10.87.187.110)  1.133 ms   0.935 ms   0.847 ms
 3  gw-sw1ggw.skra.awmn (10.80.198.106)  2.119 ms   1.348 ms   1.942 ms
 4  gw-skra.selete.awmn (10.19.147.251)  3.134 ms   2.645 ms   2.380 ms
 5  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  2.417 ms   2.878 ms   2.961 ms
 6  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  9.336 ms   9.804 ms   9.757 ms
 7  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  9.548 ms   27.136 ms   25.522 ms
 8  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  18.683 ms   33.591 ms   6.890 ms
 9  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  8.091 ms   9.047 ms   26.037 ms
10  10.40.124.82  25.436 ms   25.202 ms   36.966 ms
11  gw-kxrist.lambrosk.awmn (10.40.124.85)  35.064 ms   35.371 ms   33.794 ms
12  10.19.152.250  32.009 ms   36.762 ms   39.166 ms
13  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  38.160 ms   36.897 ms   35.038 ms
14  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  40.735 ms   38.880 ms   37.400 ms
15  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  42.760 ms   43.784 ms   42.222 ms
16  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  40.588 ms   40.444 ms   38.667 ms
17  10.40.124.82  10.725 ms   12.723 ms   40.659 ms
18  gw-kxrist.lambrosk.awmn (10.40.124.85)  38.998 ms   36.960 ms   35.066 ms
19  10.19.152.250  22.575 ms   23.898 ms   23.198 ms
20  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  21.784 ms   20.963 ms   21.393 ms
21  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  21.593 ms   30.318 ms   28.667 ms
22  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  28.138 ms   26.182 ms   24.199 ms
23  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  21.972 ms   23.435 ms   23.771 ms
24  10.40.124.82  35.788 ms   33.889 ms   34.194 ms
25  gw-kxrist.lambrosk.awmn (10.40.124.85)  33.854 ms   33.920 ms   32.473 ms
26  10.19.152.250  31.178 ms   30.298 ms   28.782 ms
27  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  24.358 ms   23.777 ms   23.232 ms
28  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.33)  22.174 ms   24.815 ms   24.400 ms
29  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  60.472 ms * *
30  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  15.511 ms   18.011 ms   24.232 ms
```

----------


## B52

Aυτο το λινκ (4) θα παιξει καμια φορα ? 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert 10.42.47.5

Tracing route to laptop.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  sdsl.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.110]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  ns.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.120]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-mauve.tireas.awmn [10.2.8.141]
  4   436 ms   809 ms    23 ms  10.17.131.246
  5  1081 ms  1179 ms  1124 ms  manosrouter [10.17.131.50]
  6   827 ms   364 ms  1569 ms  anman-babba [10.17.136.130]
  7   914 ms  1639 ms   821 ms  babba-tlogic [10.17.136.197]
  8  1156 ms  1283 ms     *     ns.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.226]
  9  1421 ms  1603 ms  1499 ms  laptop.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.5]
```

----------


## Billgout

> Aυτο το λινκ (4) θα παιξει καμια φορα ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert 10.42.47.5
> 
> Tracing route to laptop.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.5]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


Ε, αυτό τι ακριβώς είναι?

----------


## MAuVE

> Ε, αυτό τι ακριβώς είναι?


Μετά το "κρύψτε τις κεραίες σας" τώρα επιδίδομαι στο "κρύψτε καμιά 10αριά hops".

Αν δεν έχεις μικροτίκι Βασίλη, μπορεί να ξαναστήσουμε το Billgout-MAuVE χωρίς να χρειαστεί ν' ανέβεις στην ταράτσα σου.

----------


## Billgout

Νίκο,
έχω mikrotik, αλλά η ερώτηση μου δεν αφορούσε αυτό.

Προτιμώ τα απ' ευθείας link  ::

----------


## B52

> Μετά το "κρύψτε τις κεραίες σας" τώρα επιδίδομαι στο "κρύψτε καμιά 10αριά hops".


Nικο δεν παιζει οποτε μην βαζεις ιδεες και εχουμε πιο σκ@τ@ routing..  ::

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Aυτο το λινκ (4) θα παιξει καμια φορα ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert 10.42.47.5
> 
> ...


Την ωρα που εχεις κανει το ποστ, φανταζομαι και το trace προσπαθουσα να φτιαξω τους 2 routers του (616) να παιζουν με vlans και να κανει routing μονο ο ενας απο τους 2, με αποτελεσμα να 'σκισω' λιγο το routing για οσο διαρκουσαν αυτες οι δοκιμες. Τελικα δεν το καταφερα...  ::  



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.42.47.1
traceroute to 10.42.47.1 (10.42.47.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.409 ms  0.326 ms  0.165 ms
 2  router2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.250)  0.399 ms  0.357 ms  0.386 ms
 3  gw-b52-dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.250)  1.264 ms  1.260 ms  2.203 ms
 4  gw-dataclub-tlogic.awmn (10.42.49.102)  1.621 ms  1.651 ms  1.760 ms
 5  * *
```

To τελευταιο hope δεν παιζει γιατι εχει firewall...  ::  

Αυτα...!!! τα ωραια..
Οσο για το ποστ μου με το 4ο Link που αναφερω πρεπει να ειναι tireas-anman και οσες φορες εχω προσπαθησει να περασω κλεινοντας το Link fc-dc ειναι στα ιδια χαλια...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Nικο δεν παιζει οποτε μην βαζεις ιδεες και εχουμε πιο σκ@τ@ routing.. :wink:


Δεν παίζει σε μικροτίκ, Ναι.

Cisco με cisco πρέπει να παίζει. Οι οδηγίες είναι σαφείς.

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Nικο δεν παιζει οποτε μην βαζεις ιδεες και εχουμε πιο σκ@τ@ routing.. 
> 
> 
> Δεν παίζει σε μικροτίκ, Ναι.
> 
> Cisco με cisco πρέπει να παίζει. Οι οδηγίες είναι σαφείς.


Mην βαζεις ιδεες ειπααααα...  ::

----------


## Billgout

3 λαλουν και 2 χορεύουν

----------


## MAuVE

> Mην βαζεις ιδεες ειπααααα... :D


Οταν διαβάζω για λινκ ΕΕ - ttel δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω μυστικό το οικολογικό "σουβλάκι".

----------


## spirosco

Ποιος ειπε οτι τελειωσε το ΕΚΦ? Κι ομως, το φαντασμα του κομβου ειναι ακομη εκει.  ::  



```
bgpd# show ip bgp cidr-only
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.119.130
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*>i10.1.0.0/24      10.17.119.226                 100      0 3757 941 941 941 941 191 2720 1064 38 6840 4530 2366 6696 3298 1982 3210 2331 2035 302 1289 i
*>i10.1.1.0/24      10.17.119.226                 100      0 3757 941 941 941 941 191 2720 1064 38 6840 4530 2366 6696 3298 1982 3210 2331 2035 302 1289 i
*>i10.1.2.0/24      10.17.119.226                 100      0 3757 941 941 941 941 191 2720 1064 38 6840 4530 2366 6696 3298 1982 3210 2331 2035 302 1289 i
*>i10.1.3.0/24      10.17.119.226                 100      0 3757 941 941 941 941 191 2720 1064 38 6840 4530 2366 6696 3298 1982 3210 2331 2035 302 1289 i
```

Παμε ενα clear bgp τωρα.

----------


## mojiro

ντροπης πραματα που θα ελεγε και η γιαγια μου....

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
>  Mην βαζεις ιδεες ειπααααα... 
> 
> 
> Οταν διαβάζω για λινκ ΕΕ - ttel δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω μυστικό το οικολογικό "σουβλάκι".


μα δεν είναι σουβλάκι...είναι καλαμάκι με πίτα που όταν μεγαλώσει θέλει να γίνει χρηματοδοτούμενο λουκάνικο...

----------


## B52

> μα δεν είναι σουβλάκι...είναι καλαμάκι με πίτα που όταν μεγαλώσει θέλει να γίνει χρηματοδοτούμενο λουκάνικο...


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ...


Ίσως μερικοί να παίρνουμε κακό παράδειγμα από κάποιους που θα έπρεπε να χαράζουν το καλό παράδειγμα, ή ίσως το ζήτημα με τα μακρινά links να είναι περισσότερο μύθος παρά πραγματικότητα, ή ίσως κάποια μακρινά links να είναι περισσότερο "οικολογικά" από άλλα εύκολα και αβασάνιστα λιγότερο μακρινά links, ή ίσως τα μακρινά links να καταργηθούν από μόνα τους όταν πυκνώσει το AWMN δίκτυο και υπάρχουν καλύτερες εναλλακτικές, ή ίσως όλα τα παραπάνω μαζί ... !! Στο θέμα του ttel είμαι ανοικτός σε προτάσεις και βοήθεια !!

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ...


δεκτό αλλά δεν είναι κακό παράδειγμα αλλά μια καλή δικαιολογία ... αφού με ανέφερες για δεύτερη φορά, το λινκ με trackman επέτυχε τον αρχικό σκοπό του, αποτελεί σήμερα μια καλή περιφερειακή διαδρομή και αναζητώ να το σπάσω .. το λινκ με arhonda αποσκοπεί να βοηθήσει μια περιοχή και αυτό είναι να σπάσει ή να καταργηθεί. 
Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις καλά τη διαφορά..όση έχουν τα σουβλάκια από τα λουκάνικα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πως μπορεί να σπάσει ένα link που από την δημιουργία του περνούσε πάνω από 50 κόμβους;

Τεσπα...

----------


## MAuVE

> Πως μπορεί να σπάσει ένα link που από την δημιουργία του περνούσε πάνω από 50 κόμβους;


Με ένα ανταγωνιστικό ip σουβλάκι των 4-5 κόμβων (συγνώμη προς τους μικροτικάδες, δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσετε)

Για το εγχειρίδιο του καλού σουβλακατζή δείτε εδώ :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=64

----------


## papashark

> το λινκ με trackman επέτυχε τον αρχικό σκοπό του, αποτελεί σήμερα μια καλή περιφερειακή διαδρομή και αναζητώ να το σπάσω .. το λινκ με arhonda αποσκοπεί να βοηθήσει μια περιοχή και αυτό είναι να σπάσει ή να καταργηθεί. 
> Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις καλά τη διαφορά..όση έχουν τα σουβλάκια από τα λουκάνικα.





> Πως μπορεί να σπάσει ένα link που από την δημιουργία του περνούσε πάνω από 50 κόμβους;
> 
> Τεσπα...


Κοίτα, το συγκεκριμένο λινκ μας έσωσε, αφού με το που έγινε, μειώθηκαν οι απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας κατά 78%, απίστευτη σωτηρία συζητάμε....

Εγώ προσωπικά κάθε βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ, προσεύχωμαι στον Θεό να κρατά το λινκ αυτό καλά, για να μπορώ να περνάω από πάνω, και μάλιστα σκέψου ότι δεν έχω περάσει ποτέ από πάνω !

Το λινκ ngia-arHondas, δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι και τόση σωτηρία, αφού ο arHondas, δεν έχει κανένα λινκ με την περιοχή που βρίσκετε (κοινώς για την Α' Πειραιά είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει), έχει μόνο ένα δεύτερο με τον stef, ο οποίος έχει δεύτερο με τον sv1eft, που με την σειρά του έχει αρκετά λινκ διάσπαρτα στις γύρω κοντινές περιοχές.

Όπως διάβασα σε άλλο τόπικ,

"καλύτερα να μασάς παρά μιλάς"......

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Πως μπορεί να σπάσει ένα link που από την δημιουργία του περνούσε πάνω από 50 κόμβους;
> 
> 
> Με ένα ανταγωνιστικό ip σουβλάκι των 4-5 κόμβων (συγνώμη προς τους μικροτικάδες, δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσετε)
> 
> Για το εγχειρίδιο του καλού σουβλακατζή δείτε εδώ :
> 
> http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=64


θα παρακαλουσα να μη δοκιμασει κανεις αυτη τη λυση!
θα προκαλεσει εντονα προβληματα τοσο στη γραμμη που θα στηριχτει
οσο και στη δευτερευουσα που θα δημιουργηθει!

δεν ειναι λυση τετιου ειδους κινησεις! αμα ειναι να κανουμε τετοια
ειπαρχουν αρκετα... το θεμα ειναι να γινονται σωστα λινκ και σωστα
σπασιματα!

λεγοντας τα παραπανω μου ηρθε στο μιαλο, μια ιδεα για κατι οργανοτικο
και πιο αποτελεσματικο. θα το σουλουπωσω και θα σας το παρουσιασω.

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα παρακαλουσα να μη δοκιμασει κανεις αυτη τη λυση!
> θα προκαλεσει εντονα προβληματα .... .


.... στο λινκ Xrisoula-DiGi (16.07km)

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό που περιγράφεις μοιάζει να είναι ένας ανορθόδοξός τρόπος να εξομοιώσεις κοινό AS χωρίς κοινό AS  :: 

Δε κατάλαβα όμως πως θα βρίσκει όμως ο router 1 τον router 4 όταν δε θα υπαρχει τέτοιο prefix στους ενδιάμεσους.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις μοιάζει να είναι ένας ανορθόδοξός τρόπος να εξομοιώσεις κοινό AS χωρίς κοινό AS :)


Το βασικό του προτέρημα είναι ότι είναι *εύκολος*.
Ολοι ξέρουν να περάσουν μερικούς επιπλέον neighbours.
Δεν μπλέκεις καθόλου με internal πρωτόκολλα.
Ολα είναι καθαρά external BGP




> Δε κατάλαβα όμως πως θα βρίσκει όμως ο router 1 τον router 4 όταν δε θα υπαρχει τέτοιο prefix στους ενδιάμεσους.


Απάντησα εδώ http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=64&st=0&
γιατί συμπληρώνει το αρχικό post.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> Θα παρακαλουσα να μη δοκιμασει κανεις αυτη τη λυση!
> θα προκαλεσει εντονα προβληματα .... .
> 
> 
> .... στο λινκ Xrisoula-DiGi (16.07km)


τι προβλημα μπορει να προκαλεσει εκει μονο ?

----------


## costas43gr

Για να ριξει μια ματια καποιος..



```
Tracing route to 10.86.90.132 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-rainbow.sw1hfq.awmn [10.15.162.100]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     5 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
  5     2 ms     8 ms     2 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
  6    10 ms     6 ms     4 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     5 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8    12 ms     8 ms    19 ms  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
  9    19 ms    10 ms    10 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 10    30 ms     7 ms     4 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
 11    19 ms    29 ms    19 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 12    10 ms     8 ms    13 ms  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 13    11 ms    12 ms    23 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 14    22 ms    26 ms    17 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
 15    19 ms    25 ms     9 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 16    15 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 17    34 ms     7 ms    31 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 18    31 ms    15 ms    56 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
 19    23 ms    31 ms    63 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 20    34 ms    43 ms    64 ms  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 21    11 ms    22 ms    60 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 22    27 ms    34 ms    34 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
 23    74 ms    39 ms    21 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 24    26 ms    26 ms    29 ms  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 25    29 ms    23 ms    14 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 26    42 ms    35 ms    10 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
 27    15 ms    61 ms    34 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 28    21 ms    32 ms    37 ms  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 29    40 ms    23 ms    45 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 30    35 ms    32 ms    49 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## mojiro

o petzo-κομβος ηταν down για αγνωστο λογο....
τωρα ειναι και παλι up & running

----------


## Acinonyx

> O Acinonyx έγραψε :Δε κατάλαβα όμως πως θα βρίσκει όμως ο router 1 τον router 4 όταν δε θα υπαρχει τέτοιο prefix στους ενδιάμεσους
> 
> Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα υπάρχει τέτοιο prefix στους ενδιάμεσους κόμβους.
> 
> Η δουλειά γίνεται κανονικά - όπως πάντα. Bussiness as usual.
> 
> Ο 1 διαφημίζει τον εαυτό του στον 2,
> ο 2 διαφημίζει την ύπαρξη του 1 στον 3
> και τέλος ο 3 διαφημίζει τον 1 που τον έμαθε από τον 2, αλλά τον ξέρει και κατ' ευθείαν στον 4.
> ...


Ο τρία μπορεί να επιλέξει είτε τη διαδρομή 3-2-1 για να φτάσει στον 1 είτε την διαδρομή 3-4-1.

Αν επιλέξει την δευτερη τότε αυτομάτως διακόπτεται η λογική διαδρομή 4-1 αφού για να λειτουργήσει πρέπει απαραίτητα να υπάρχει η φυσική διαδρομή 4-3-2-1.

Πιστέυω ότι θα δημιουργηθεί ταλάντωση με περίοδο ConnectRetry + HoldTime.

----------


## mojiro

> Πιστεύω ότι θα δημιουργηθεί ταλάντωση με περίοδο ConnectRetry + HoldTime.


ετσι ειναι.

στα cisco o mauve ισχυριζεται οτι παιζει χωρις προβλημα. cisco router δεν
εχω για να το δω πολυπλευρως, και ουτε νομιζω εχει νοημα να ασχοληθουμε
με αυτη τη λυση, μιας και ελαχιστοι εχουν cisco router, οπου παιζει σωστα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Πιστεύω ότι θα δημιουργηθεί ταλάντωση με περίοδο ConnectRetry + HoldTime.


Ταλάντωση δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί γιατί δεν υπάρχει feedback loop.

Οσο πιό αναλυτικά μπορώ σου το ξανα-εξηγώ στο αρχικό ποστ.

Αν ακόμη δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, σου συνιστώ τη γνωστή γερμανική παροιμία:

_"Ενα πείραμα αξίζει όσο οι γνώμες 10 ειδικών"_

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εχουμε μίαν αλυσσίδα κόμβων 1-2-3-4 και κάνουμε τους 1 και 4 γείτονες.
> 
> ...
> 
> Αν ο κόμβος 2 θέλει να πάει στον 4 έχει τώρα δύο διαδρομές των δύο hops :
> α) 2-3, 3-4
> β) 2-1, 1-4
> 
> Στην β) περίπτωση γίνεται ένα "μπρός πίσω" γιατί η πραγματική διαδρομή είναι 2-1-2-3-4.
> Οι "εξυπνοι" routers απορρίπτουν αυτή τη διαδρομή γιατί περιλαμβάνει τον ίδιο κόμβο (άρα και λούπα), αλλά στους "κουτούς" αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.


2-1-(2-3)-4

Πρώτον, χρησιμοποιώντας multi-hop οι routers που είναι μέσα στην παρένθεση δεν υπάρχουν μέσα στο path για το prefix του 4.

Άρα η πραγματική διαδρομή 2-1-2-3-4 δε θα απορριφθεί και θα γίνει δεκτή ως 2-1-4.

Ένα πακέτο τώρα που θα φύγει από τον 2 για να πάει στον 4 θα σταλεί στον 1. Ο 1 όμως υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπολογίσει σαν best την διαδρομή 1-2-4 οπότε θα το ξαναστειλει στον 2.

Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι λούπα μεταξύ του 2 και του 1. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ταυτόχρονα θα πέσει και το BGP μεταξύ του 1 και του 4 γιατί θα βρίσκεται και αυτό στη λούπα. Όταν πεσει, θα αποσυρθει το path 2-1-4 και θα ξαναξεκινησει το ίδιο.

Αν αρχικά δεν επιλεγεί η διαδρομή 2-1-4 αλλά η 2-3-4 για να φτάσει ο 2 στον 4 δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.




> Πως μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε ;
> 
> Βάζοντας όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους κόμβους σαν γείτονες στους ακραίους (1 και 4)


Υπάρχει feedback.

Χρησιμοποιείς τις διαδρομές του BGP για να δημιουργήσεις BGP sessions που θα αλλάξουν το BGP.

Χωρίς IGP ή static routing χάνονται οι BGP συνδέσεις.

Ένα τέτοιο setup που περιγράφεις υποτίθεται πως θα είχε τα παρακάτω prefixes αν ισορροπούσε:


```
Στον 1: για τον 2 1-2
            για τον 3 1-3
            για τον 4 1-4

Στον 2: για τον 1 2-1
            για τον 3 2-3
            για τον 4 2-4

Στον 3: για τον 1 3-1
            για τον 2 3-2
            για τον 4 3-4

Στον 4: για τον 1 4-1
           για τον 2 4-2
            για τον 3 4-3
```

Όλο το παραπάνω είναι παράδοξο όμως.

Ο 2 θα χάσει reachability με τον 4 όταν κάνουν σύνδεση BGP γιατί το prefix του 4 από τον 3 θα πάψει να είναι best.

Το ίδιο και ο 3 για τον 1.

Επίσης ο 1 με τον 4 θα χάσουν reachability. Με το που θα συνδεθούν με BGP θα επιλεγεί σαν best η διαδρομή 1-4 και θα εξαφανιστεί η διαδρομή που του έστελνε πριν ο 2.

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο 1 όμως υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπολογίσει σαν best την διαδρομή 1-2-4 οπότε θα το ξαναστειλει στον 2.


Σε περίπτωση που δεν το παίζεις σκόπιμα "χαζός"

Τελευταία φορά :

Ο 1 είναι γείτονας με τον 4 (βάλε τους ένα πραγματικό λινκ για να το καταλάβεις).

Το BGP επιλέγει την συντομότερη διαδρομή.

Η συντομότερη διαδρομή του 1 από τον 4 είναι η κατευθείαν.

Τελεία και παύλα.

Αν τρελαθεί το BGP και αρχίσει να επιλέγει τις διαδρομές χωρίς κριτήρια at random, όλα είναι πιθανά.

----------


## ngia

φλασ μπακ..
το multihop το 'χαμε χρησιμοποιήσει στο bliz-sialko-ngia κατά τη μετάβαση ospf σε bgp, για να μιλάνε τα άκρα bgp (linux) προκειμένου να περάσουν πάνω από τον ενδιάμεσο windows που ήξερε μόνο ospf...
δεν δούλεψε ποτέ ... κιανάθεμα αν θυμάμαι το λόγο...

πολύ κλάμα τότε ... ξυλώθηκαν όλα τα allied , windows, cisco(χωρίς bgp υποστήριξη), dlink520, πολλοί χάσαν τη μπάλα .. αλλά οκ πέρασε σχετικά ανώδυνα

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι δύσκολο να το εξηγήσω.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε τρεις routers:
Α-Β-Γ

Περίπτωση 1η: Ο Α και ο Γ τρέχουν eBGP με multihop. Ο Β δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

Υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να συνδεθούν ο A και ο Β μεταξύ τους; Οχι...

Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί ο A δεν ξέρει πως να φτάσει στον Γ και ο Γ στον Α.

Περίπτωση 2η: Ας υποθέσουμε τώρα ότι και ο Β τρέχει BGP.

Ο Β θα στείλει το prefix του Γ στον Α και του Α στον Γ. Έτσι θα καταφέρουν να συνδεθούν.

Όταν όμως ο Α στείλει το prefix του στον Γ και ο Γ στον Α θα επιλεγούν οι νέεες διαδρομές και θα χαθεί πιά το reachability μέσω του B. Έτσι θα πέσει η BGP σύνδεση του A και του Γ.

Αυτό θα γίνεται κάθε connect-retry + holdtime

Χωρίς IGP δε γίνεται δουλεια...

----------


## Acinonyx

http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/459/bg ... gpmultihop




> ...
> You should also configure an IGP or static routing to allow the non-connected neighbors to reach each other.
> ...

----------


## ngia

μίλαγαν κι οι τρεις ospf, κάτι άλλο ήταν, bliz θυμάσαι?

----------


## acoul

δεν σε ακούει... γεράματα ... !!

----------


## Acinonyx

> μίλαγαν κι οι τρεις ospf, κάτι άλλο ήταν, bliz θυμάσαι?


Στη μετάβαση ήμασταν εγώ, ο spirosco και ο jabarlee με multihop bgpd, και ospf με τον alexandro.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ght=ospf#99624

Το πρόβλημα ποιό ήταν;

Ο alexandros που δεν έτρεχε BGP δεν είχε πλήρη πρόσβαση στο AWMN γιατί δεν ήξερε από ποιά από τις 3 διαδρομές να επιλέξει.

----------


## MAuVE

http://cvs.quagga.net/cgi-bin/viewcv.../NEWS?rev=1.17

* Changes in Quagga 0.99.1

** When the peering is done by ebgp-multihop, nexthop is looked up
like IBGP routes.

** EBGP multihop route treatment bug is fixed. Now nexthop is
resolved by IGP routes.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε το κοιταξες καλά..




> * Changes in zebra-0.90
> .
> .
> .
> ** When the peering is done by ebgp-multihop, nexthop is looked up
> ...


η zebra-0.90 είναι αρχαία

Τα fixes από την 0.98.0 στην 0.99.1 είναι 



> * Changes in Quagga 0.99.1
> 
> - Zserv is now buffered via threads and non-blocking in most cases for both
> clients and zebra, which should improve responsiveness of daemons when
> they must send many messages to zebra.
> 
> - 'show thread cpu' now displays both cpu+system and wall-clock time,
> where getrusage() is available.
> 
> ...

----------


## enaon

> μίλαγαν κι οι τρεις ospf, κάτι άλλο ήταν, bliz θυμάσαι?


Ηταν η εποχή του multihop bgp 

Το πρόβλημα τότε ήταν ότι ο ενδιάμεσος sialko είχε win και θέλαμε να περάσουμε το bgp από πάνω του.

Στην αρχή τρέξαμε ospf στους 3, με τα άκρα να τρέχουν και bgp multihop. Οι ακριανοί αντάλλασαν routes μέσο του sialko, αλλά δρομολόγηση δεν υπήρχε, διότι ο μεσαίος γνώριζε μεν τους διπλανούς για να τους επιτρέπει να ανταλλάξουν πληροφορίες, δεν γνώριζε όμως τίποτε άλλο οπότε τα πακέτα όταν έφταναν σε αυτόν, σταματούσαν εκεί για πάντα.

Μετά κάναμε redistribute το bgp στο ospf για να δώσουμε στον sialko τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες (δηλαδή να ξέρει αν ο προορισμός είναι δεξιά η αριστερά). 
Την πατήσαμε πάλι, μίας και όταν κάναμε redistribute το bgp στο ospf, δεν περιλαμβανόταν η πληροφορία της απόστασης. Έλεγε δηλαδή ο bliz στον sialko, για να πάς στον spirosco, ξέρω εγώ την διαδρομή ( και εννοούσε πάμε πχ nvak-dti-..-..-..-spirosco). Του έλεγε και ο ngia, ξέρω και εγώ την διαδρομή ( και εννοούσε παμε bliz-nvak-dti-..-..-..-spirosco). 
Αυτό γινόταν για το σύνολο των προορισμών, οπότε ο sialko ήξερε ότι τα πάντα πάνε και από τις δύο πλευρές. Ήταν σαν να του είχαμε πει ότι το 10.0.0.0/8 είναι και από εκεί και από εδώ.

Μετά ήταν αν θυμάσαι, η πρώτη φορά που είπαμε, τι σκέφτηκε ρε ο άνθρωπος.., εννοώντας τον acinonyx. Βάζοντας access lists στο bgp των άκρων, τα αναγκάσαμε να κάνουν redistribute στο ospf, μονο εκείνα τα routes που δεν είχαν next-hop τον απέναντι. 
Έτσι τα άκρα ενημέρωναν τον sialko για τις διαδρομές που είχαν, εκτός από εκείνες που είχαν μάθει από τον απέναντι. Ο bliz του έδινε το δικό του κομμάτι, o ngia το δικό του, και επιτέλους δούλεψε.

Μετά το ξηλώσαμε γιατί είχαμε προβλήματα σε timers, σταθερότητα, διάφορα, και του βάλαμε και αυτού linux. 




> δεν σε ακούει... γεράματα ... !!


Σορρυ αλεχ που αργώ, ετοιμάζω καινούργια αυτοκίνητα, Mercedes-bliz, τρομερά!!
Κολλάω πάνω στο ταμπλό μιας απλής-συμβατικής 500αρας ένα φίλα-με-παναγίτσα, και την απογειώνω. Δεν θέλω εύσημα όμως, ένας απλός κατασκευαστής υπεραυτοκινήτων είμαι.

----------


## acoul

> Σορρυ αλεχ που αργώ, ετοιμάζω καινούργια αυτοκίνητα, Mercedes-bliz, τρομερά!!
> Κολλάω πάνω στο ταμπλό μιας απλής-συμβατικής 500αρας ένα φίλα-με-παναγίτσα, και την απογειώνω. Δεν θέλω εύσημα όμως, ένας απλός κατασκευαστής υπεραυτοκινήτων είμαι.


Ο κάθε ένας προσπαθεί στο βαθμό που μπορεί και θέλει, από εκεί και πέρα οι πράξεις και τα έργα μιλούν από μόνα τους, αν και η προσπάθεια μετράει πολλές φορές περισσότερο από το αποτέλεσμα !! Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάνεις πολλά και ωραία πράγματα, αλλά δεν βλέπω να τα μοιράζεσαι πλέον στο portal του AWMN όπως παλιότερα... Η γνώση δεν είναι κακό να μοιράζεται και να διαχέεται για να πολλαπλασιάζεται με αυτό το τρόπο ... !! Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι αν τελικά γίνομαι αρκετά πιεστικός στη προσπάθεια επανενεργοποίησης κάποιων παλαιότερων καλών κόμβων ...

----------


## enaon

:: 
Ναι φαντάζομαι, σε έχει πιάσει κατάθλιψη από την λύπη σου, ψυχούλα είσαι τελικά. 
Αν θες κάτι να μάθεις αλεχ, πάρε τηλ και ρώτα, και μετά πες το εσύ στους άλλους. Αυτό το παιχνίδι με τις εντυπώσεις για να φουσκώσουμε το όνομα μας δεν μου αρέσει να το κάνω.

----------


## acoul

Η λογική αυτή είναι λάθος. Με αυτό το τρόπο σκέψης, όλοι όσοι αναλαμβάνουν πρωτοβουλίες να κάνουν κάτι έχουν υστεροβουλία, ακόμη και όσοι εκλέγονται στο Δ.Σ. κλπ. Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι το OpenWRT tutorial ή το MadLinux ή το Plug me in που γράφτηκαν είχαν σαν κίνητρο τη προβολή αυτού που το έγραψε; Ίσως και ο Linus να έχει κάτι τέτοιο στο μυαλό του δηλαδή ??

----------


## enaon

off-topic

Έλα μωρέ μην το ζορίζεις. Άλλο είναι να βοηθάς τους άλλους, και άλλο να βοηθάς το όνομά σου. Το tut που είχα γράψει τότε, νομίζω είχα κάνει εμφανές ότι ήταν συμμάζεμα γνώσης πολλών ανθρώπων, όχι δικές μου, και το μοναδικό μου κίνητρο ήταν ότι είχα αποτύχει στον ρόλο μου, που ήταν να κρατήσω τα win στον κορμό την εποχή της αλλαγής σε bgp, οπότε θεωρούσα ότι είχα χρέος να προσφέρω εναλλακτική επιλογή λογικής ευκολίας.

Κατάλαβε το αν θες, δεν ταιριάζουν τα χνώτα μας, σε παρακαλώ μην προσπαθείς να με πλευρίσεις γιατί με ενοχλείς.

----------


## MAuVE

> Κατάλαβε το αν θες, δεν ταιριάζουν τα χνώτα μας, σε παρακαλώ μην προσπαθείς να με πλευρίσεις γιατί με ενοχλείς.


Ατάκες σαν την παραπάνω είναι πολύ πιό χρήσιμες από ένα οποιοδήποτε τεχνικό tutorial.

Μας θυμίζουν ότι εκτός από το επίπεδο machine to machine interface compatibility που είναι απαραίτητο για να δουλέψει το δίκτυο, μερικοί εκτιμούν ότι πρέπει να υφίσταται σε υποκείμενο επίπεδο και το human to human interface compatibility. 

Ενδιαφέρον θέμα που πρέπει κάποτε να βγεί πίσω από το παραβάν της υποκρισίας που κρύβεται σήμερα και να τεθεί επί της τράπεζας των συζητήσεων.

----------


## enaon

off-topic

Δεν τα λέω καλά μάλλον και παρερμηνεύονται εύκολα…

Δεν με πειράζει τι κάνει ο αλεχ ή ο κάθε ένας, ή τεσπα δεν το συνδέω με την συμβίωσή μας στο awmn όταν γίνεται αλλιώς.

Αλλά γενικά σε μια κοινωνία, για να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι το κατά δύναμιν, απαιτούνται μέτρα καταστολής ή γενική σύμπνοια νοοτροπίας.

Όταν έχεις μέτρα καταστολής, η σύμπνοια δεν πολύ χρειάζεται, όποιος κάνει κόλπα, περιορίζεται με κάποιον τρόπο. Εδώ εκ των πραγμάτων τέτοια μέσα δεν έχουμε, και δεν τα θέλουμε κιόλας πολύ μάλλον. Όταν λοιπόν ο acoul αποφασίζει να τα πεί αλλιώς γιατί τον βολεύει έτσι και να κάνει υπερπόντια λινκς ώστε να βγεί στον Δημόκριτο να υπογράψει σύμβαση, ο acinonyx θα τα πάρει και θα αρχίσει να συζητά πάλι για ενοποιημένα AS, ο mauve θα βάλει g γιατί που να βάζουμε τώρα άλλα πιάτα, ο αναγνώστης θα πεί τι ωραία που είναι εδώ και θα βάλει ένα συνδιασμό panel σε g στα 10 χιλ στο ίδιο AS, και γενικά πάει η μπάλα. 

Οπότε εκεί δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή, αντιπαθείς απλά εκείνον που επειδή τον παίρνει κάνει οτι νάναι, ή κάνεις τα ίδια για να μην νιώθεις βλάκας.

----------


## MAuVE

> Οπότε εκεί δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή, αντιπαθείς ....


Τώρα τα έβαλες στη σωστή τους διάσταση.

Η υποκρισία που κυκλοφορεί δεν αφήνει να φανεί η πραγματική ιεραρχική δομή των πραγμάτων.

Οι παράμετροι που επιδρούν στην δημιουργία και διατήρηση ενός λινκ είναι κατά σειρά σπουδαιότητας οι ακόλουθοι :

α) Η συμπάθεια ή αντιπάθεια μεταξύ των εμπλεκομένων κομβούχων
β) Λόγοι προσωπικής εξυπηρέτησης (πχ ίντερνετ)
γ) Γεωγραφία, ήτοι ποιότητα οπτικής επαφής και απόσταση
δ) Προτιμήσεις σε εξοπλισμό

Κάπου προς το τέλος θα συναντήσει κανείς και το καλό του συνολικού δικτύου το οποίο όμως ο καθένας το αντιλαμβάνεται όπως θέλει ώστε να το προτάσσει για να κρύψει τα α) β) γ) δ)

Προσωπικά, όταν κάνω πρόταση σε κάποιον για λινκ εκτιμώ περισσότερο μία απάντηση του τύπου _δεν βγάζω λινκ μαζί σου γιατί δεν σε γουστάρω_ παρά μία σειρά από δικαιολογίες που στη συνέχεια αποδεικνύονται κάρα-ψεύτικες.

Και τούτο, γιατί θεωρώ ένα ειλικρινές άτομο πολύ πιό χρήσιμο για το δίκτυο από έναν υποκριτή. 

Είπαμε, ο καθένας αντιλαμβάνεται το καλό του δικτύου από την δική του οπτική ματιά.

----------


## sokratisg

ΞΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ. ΑΜΑΝ!!!!!

Το traceroute που ακολουθεί έγινε χθες το βράδυ, όταν κάνοντας δοκιμή το link sokratisg-sv1aiz ξαφνικά ο απέναντι κόμβος έπαθε ένα blackout αγνώστου λόγου και προσπαθώντας μετά να μπω στο Mikrotik του από άλλη διαδρομή αντιλήφθηκα:




> traceroute to 10.86.91.65 (10.86.91.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1) 0.451 ms 0.340 ms 0.270 ms
> 2 gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13) 7.518 ms 3.676 ms 2.931 ms
> 3 gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77) 3.118 ms 3.362 ms 2.268 ms
> 4 gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197) 8.915 ms 4.446 ms 7.769 ms
> 5 gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226) 10.501 ms 24.401 ms 16.574 ms
> 6 gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49) 19.886 ms 22.435 ms 29.374 ms
> 7 gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166) 21.595 ms 39.133 ms 17.092 ms
> 8 gw-ayis.achille.awmn (10.47.135.250) 9.833 ms 18.870 ms 15.554 ms
> ...


Ρε παιδιά για τον Θεό κάντε κάτι να παίζει το routing σωστά. Plz!

----------


## alex-23

δεν θελω να κατηγορησω κανενα αλλα μαλλον στον κομβο xtreme κατι παιζει
αυτο το συμπεραινω γιατι σχεδον σε ολα τα loopaρισματα ειναι μεσα

spirosco εχεις καμια ιδεα?  ::

----------


## freenet

> H:\AWMN\Toshiba wrc-1000\new firmware>tracert 10.46.167.2
> 
> Tracing route to ap.special.awmn [10.46.167.2]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 11 ms 1 ms <1 ms wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
> 2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-nemecis.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.242]
> 3 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-nemecis.achille.awmn [10.26.123.82]
> 4 3 ms 2 ms 50 ms 10.26.123.83
> ...

----------


## spirosco

Για κολλημενο bgp path δειχνει. Για να καταλαβει κανεις τι και πως, πρεπει να το δει την ωρα που συμβαινει.

----------


## acoul

timers?

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν πρέπει να είναι timers αυτή η περίπτωση.

Από ότι έχω δει για κάποιο λόγο κάποιοι mikrotik routers δεν δεχονται να αποσύρουν κάποια prefixes και τα.. διαιωνίζουν.

Π.χ. Σε δοκιμές που έκανε ο mojiro με το OLSR και ανακοίνωσε προσωρινά το AS 65000 με δικό του prefix, όταν τα κατέβασε, τα prefixes του διατηρουνταν στο routing table για μέρες επειδή κάποιος ή κάποιοι routers δε δεχόταν να τα αποσύρει.

Αν ήταν timers, το πρόβλημα θα ξεκινούσε από τον κόμβο που είναι γείτονας στον κόμβο που έπεσε (αυτός που δεν καταλαβαίνει την πτωση του link) και όχι παρακάτω.

----------


## pikos

```
anemos:~ # traceroute 10.23.26.1
traceroute to 10.23.26.1 (10.23.26.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrobriki.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.2)  0.350 ms   0.161 ms   0.177 ms
 2  gw-pikos.badge.awmn (10.2.28.99)  1.015 ms   1.196 ms   0.994 ms
 3  gw-badge.anman.awmn (10.17.131.242)  2.874 ms   2.060 ms   3.112 ms
 4  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)  3.458 ms   4.057 ms   4.225 ms
 5  10.34.61.217  6.504 ms   6.035 ms   5.294 ms
 6  10.34.61.187  4.598 ms   5.793 ms   6.438 ms
 7  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  5.088 ms   3.560 ms   4.775 ms
 8  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  12.511 ms *   11.572 ms
 9  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  10.729 ms   9.652 ms   8.104 ms
10  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  6.649 ms   20.229 ms   16.153 ms
11  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  17.152 ms   16.078 ms   14.673 ms
12  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  12.808 ms   11.284 ms   9.886 ms
13  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  8.030 ms   10.172 ms   8.357 ms
14  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  28.996 ms   27.912 ms   26.173 ms
15  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  24.784 ms   25.219 ms   23.467 ms
16  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  21.597 ms   19.845 ms   18.067 ms
17  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  16.245 ms   14.410 ms   12.602 ms
18  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  10.792 ms   8.984 ms   10.558 ms
19  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  22.999 ms   7.774 ms   7.383 ms
```

Ολα καλά  ::

----------


## pikos

Και συνεχίζουμε.. 

Ο DiMiTRiS μάλλον είναι down.. 



```
anemos:~ # traceroute 10.23.28.1

traceroute to 10.23.28.1 (10.23.28.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrobriki.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.2)  0.355 ms   0.189 ms   0.179 ms
 2  gw-pikos.badge.awmn (10.2.28.99)  1.077 ms   1.179 ms   1.195 ms
 3  gw-badge.anman.awmn (10.17.131.242)  2.404 ms   2.191 ms   2.147 ms
 4  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)  2.261 ms   2.196 ms   3.320 ms
 5  10.34.61.217  3.268 ms   3.551 ms   3.186 ms
 6  10.34.61.178  5.109 ms   5.081 ms   4.406 ms
 7  10.34.63.90  5.267 ms   4.304 ms   4.613 ms
 8  10.23.32.90  5.637 ms   6.182 ms   5.987 ms
 9  gw-ririco.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.37)  8.582 ms   6.938 ms   5.941 ms
10  ns.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.1)  5.927 ms   6.409 ms   5.710 ms
```



```
anemos:~ # traceroute 10.23.24.1
traceroute to 10.23.24.1 (10.23.24.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrobriki.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.2)  0.352 ms   0.163 ms   0.176 ms
 2  gw-pikos.badge.awmn (10.2.28.99)  1.068 ms   1.183 ms   1.265 ms
 3  gw-badge.anman.awmn (10.17.131.242)  2.553 ms   3.627 ms   4.635 ms
 4  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)  4.420 ms   3.316 ms   2.765 ms
 5  10.34.61.217  3.764 ms   4.825 ms   4.931 ms
 6  10.34.61.204  4.940 ms   4.450 ms   3.429 ms
 7  gw-jabarlee.goldendragon.awmn (10.37.57.222)  28.436 ms   29.459 ms   27.851 ms
 8  router.pyros.awmn (10.23.24.1)  26.630 ms   24.864 ms   22.982 ms
```



```
anemos:~ # traceroute 10.23.26.1
traceroute to 10.23.26.1 (10.23.26.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrobriki.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.2)  0.347 ms   0.166 ms   0.178 ms
 2  gw-pikos.badge.awmn (10.2.28.99)  1.054 ms   1.165 ms   1.202 ms
 3  gw-badge.anman.awmn (10.17.131.242)  3.923 ms   3.746 ms   2.769 ms
 4  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)  3.361 ms   4.983 ms   4.143 ms
 5  10.34.61.217  5.031 ms   5.006 ms   5.385 ms
 6  10.34.61.187  5.784 ms   5.523 ms   4.167 ms
 7  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  12.384 ms   7.421 ms   5.976 ms
 8  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  6.235 ms   5.511 ms   5.012 ms
 9  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  17.238 ms   17.762 ms   16.543 ms
10  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  12.276 ms   12.603 ms   11.316 ms
11  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  9.812 ms   8.701 ms   7.150 ms
12  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  6.991 ms   5.131 ms   6.421 ms
13  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  7.171 ms   6.218 ms   4.900 ms
14  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  5.810 ms   8.019 ms   6.749 ms
15  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  8.346 ms   8.570 ms   9.071 ms
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Ο DiMiTRiS μάλλον είναι down..


Ναι, όντως ήμουν.

----------


## manoskol

Κάτι έχει σκάσει μεταξύ alexandros-acinonyx 
To θέμα είναι ότι το ΒGP δεν έχει αντιληφθει οτι υπάρχει διακοπή
προσωρινα κλείνω το link με spooky  ::  
Βασιλή δες το σε παρακαλώ



Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms 1 ms 2 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81] reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

αλλά 

Tracing route to ns.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 2 ms <1 ms <1 ms spookylnx.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.1]

Trace complete.

Tracing route to ns.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
3 3 ms 1 ms <1 ms lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]

Trace complete.

Απο το αλλο link μολις κλείσω το i/f με Spooky

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.49]
3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
4 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
6 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.34.61.217
7 4 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.34.61.187
8 4 ms 4 ms 3 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάτι τρέχει με το routing-test στον Αλέξανδρο.

Συνδέθηκα με winbox και ήταν ανοιχτό το παράθυρο των διαδρομών αλλά δε μπορούσες να κάνει scroll up-down ενώ ταυτόχρονα δεν έκανε sort τα prefixes ανάλογα με το destination.

Έκλεισα και ξανάνοιξα το παράθυρο των routes και έφτιαξε η απεικόνιση και ταυτόχρονα ξεκίνησε να δρομολογεί πάλι.

Μήπως ήταν τυχαίο;  :: 

Υ.Γ. Μάλλον κάτι φτιάχνουν τα παιδιά γιατί βλέπω διαφορες αλλαγές

----------


## spirosco

Επεσες πανω στο upgrade σε 2.9.24.

----------


## ysam

Ετσι.. ετσι.. να βλέπω τα m2k σε 2λεπτό scramble...

----------


## LimaH

Δεν μπορώ να δώ τον Cha0s, σταθερά, από σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

Tracing route to router.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms ns.limah.awmn [10.35.160.30] 
2 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms bbr1.limah.awmn [10.35.160.254] 
3 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms gw-limah.69eyes.awmn [10.35.160.66] 
4 10 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.81] 
5 <10 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-sotiris.digi.awmn [10.45.165.90] 
6 <10 ms 10 ms <10 ms gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.117] 
7 20 ms 10 ms <10 ms gw-xrisoula.sv1ggc.awmn [10.86.87.102] 
8 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms gw-sv1ggc.sv1aiz.awmn [10.2.75.99] 
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * 

Σταματάω στον sv1aiz, που φαίνεται στο nagios να είναι down,
αλλά από μένα φαίνεται ΟΚ  ::  

Tracing route to router.sv1aiz.awmn [10.86.91.65]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms ns.limah.awmn [10.35.160.30] 
2 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms bbr1.limah.awmn [10.35.160.254] 
3 <10 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-limah.69eyes.awmn [10.35.160.66] 
4 10 ms <10 ms <10 ms gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.81] 
5 10 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-sotiris.digi.awmn [10.45.165.90] 
6 10 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.117] 
7 30 ms 10 ms <10 ms gw-xrisoula.sv1ggc.awmn [10.86.87.102] 
8 10 ms 10 ms 20 ms router.sv1aiz.awmn [10.86.91.65] 

Trace complete.

----------


## socrates

Όντως κάτι τρέχει....


```
traceroute to router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mt (10.21.123.6)  24.843 ms  1.201 ms  1.476 ms
 2  10.21.120.131 (10.21.120.131)  4.290 ms  1.582 ms  2.816 ms
 3  gw-racer.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.99)  2.494 ms  1.859 ms  1.918 ms
 4  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  6.739 ms  4.354 ms  2.301 ms
 5  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)  10.901 ms  3.808 ms  26.486 ms
 6  gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.81)  8.602 ms  6.224 ms  6.205 ms
 7  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn (10.45.165.90)  7.925 ms  7.254 ms  5.924 ms
 8  gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.117)  98.201 ms  33.767 ms  45.605 ms
 9  gw-xrisoula.sv1ggc.awmn (10.86.87.102)  69.462 ms  65.604 ms  79.100 ms
10  gw-sv1ggc.sv1aiz.awmn (10.2.75.99)  84.718 ms  40.551 ms  37.710 ms
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1)  41.622 ms  8.789 ms  9.543 ms
```

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    3 |   16 |   15 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                   gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   11 |   47 |    0 |
|                 gw-xrisoula.sv1ggc.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   26 |  234 |  234 |
|                   gw-sv1ggc.sv1aiz.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   30 |  250 |  250 |
|                              10.26.35.1 -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   29 |  282 |  282 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορεί κάποιος να δεί λίγο αυτο;




> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 master-gw (10.26.35.65) 0.335 ms 0.296 ms 0.213 ms
> 2 gw-router1 (10.26.35.241) 0.503 ms 0.507 ms 0.510 ms
> 3 gw-cha0s.top.awmn (10.26.35.174) 1.642 ms 2.116 ms 1.987 ms
> *4 * gw-metalab.top.awmn (10.17.122.147) 4030.930 ms **
> 5 *

----------


## acoul

athctrl misconfiguration @ metalab --> Fixed !!

----------


## sokratisg

Τελικά η εντολή 


```
#show ip bgp
```

μπορεί να σου πει πολλά πράγματα....



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.17.135.1
traceroute to 10.17.135.1 (10.17.135.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.742 ms  0.276 ms  0.232 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.249)  0.619 ms  0.649 ms  0.665 ms
 3  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.246)  0.907 ms  1.051 ms  0.897 ms
 4  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  1.756 ms  2.294 ms  2.122 ms
 5  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.249)  3.909 ms  2.951 ms  5.201 ms
 6  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  9.087 ms  16.099 ms  4.072 ms
 7  gw-bliz.argi.awmn (10.2.13.116)  4.296 ms  12.369 ms  16.680 ms
 8  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226)  8.287 ms  9.056 ms  16.457 ms
 9  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  22.456 ms  23.462 ms  26.005 ms
10  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  8.485 ms  8.772 ms  25.031 ms
11  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234)  41.519 ms  8.884 ms  21.076 ms
12  gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154)  17.352 ms  15.183 ms  9.416 ms
13  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)  18.652 ms  8.583 ms  6.672 ms
14  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  18.974 ms  7.840 ms  72.842 ms
15  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.249)  13.536 ms  16.394 ms  9.194 ms
16  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  10.640 ms  18.257 ms  9.131 ms
17  gw-bliz.argi.awmn (10.2.13.116)  17.566 ms  23.786 ms  38.246 ms
18  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226)  30.150 ms  10.025 ms  11.049 ms
19  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  12.164 ms  52.334 ms  32.311 ms
20  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  22.180 ms  38.020 ms  19.934 ms
21  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234)  36.738 ms  36.796 ms  17.408 ms
22  gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154)  17.418 ms  14.090 ms  30.608 ms
23  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)  37.120 ms  32.520 ms  13.595 ms
24  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  24.462 ms  10.140 ms  13.095 ms
25  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.249)  10.291 ms  11.329 ms  43.218 ms
26  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  12.257 ms  45.742 ms  33.575 ms
27  gw-bliz.argi.awmn (10.2.13.116)  32.864 ms  18.756 ms  31.477 ms
28  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226)  45.359 ms  58.259 ms  37.593 ms
29  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  80.130 ms  72.854 ms  58.923 ms
30  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  42.076 ms  55.142 ms  74.629 ms
```

Το πιο τρελό απ'ολα είναι ότι το 10.17.135.0/24 είναι subnet του TOP  ::   ::  Τι δουλεία έχει εκεί επάνω άραγε?

----------


## sokratisg

Και άλλο ένα:



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.80.209.1
traceroute to 10.80.209.1 (10.80.209.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.613 ms  0.277 ms  0.209 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  2.284 ms  3.704 ms  2.596 ms
 3  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  5.714 ms  3.281 ms  2.315 ms
 4  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  7.643 ms  3.567 ms  7.649 ms
 5  10.34.61.217 (10.34.61.217)  8.134 ms  3.790 ms  3.798 ms
 6  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  8.434 ms  26.819 ms  7.417 ms
 7  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  27.615 ms  5.398 ms  4.799 ms
 8  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  6.472 ms  4.783 ms  25.831 ms
 9  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  9.465 ms  31.212 ms  15.692 ms
10  10.34.61.217 (10.34.61.217)  16.315 ms  21.301 ms  6.843 ms
11  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  9.241 ms  20.207 ms  22.926 ms
12  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  8.598 ms  26.882 ms  9.974 ms
13  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  5.868 ms  9.005 ms  7.148 ms
14  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  45.741 ms  41.070 ms  24.163 ms
15  10.34.61.217 (10.34.61.217)  39.130 ms  73.839 ms  38.535 ms
16  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  34.904 ms  12.902 ms  11.911 ms
17  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  54.604 ms  28.889 ms  21.431 ms
18  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  12.425 ms  16.283 ms  24.433 ms
19  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  23.407 ms  13.750 ms  8.519 ms
20  10.34.61.217 (10.34.61.217)  13.177 ms  87.350 ms  14.812 ms
21  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  17.889 ms  12.936 ms  9.844 ms
22  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  12.622 ms  14.057 ms  51.763 ms
23  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  43.692 ms  28.529 ms  54.384 ms
24  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  46.188 ms  11.572 ms  12.492 ms
25  10.34.61.217 (10.34.61.217)  11.738 ms  22.383 ms  38.716 ms
26  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  36.501 ms  64.016 ms  36.748 ms
27  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  14.036 ms  12.085 ms  17.385 ms
28  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  15.744 ms  18.618 ms  17.896 ms
29  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  15.827 ms  21.504 ms  15.241 ms
30  10.34.61.217 (10.34.61.217)  14.990 ms  13.892 ms  59.974 ms
```

Υπάρχουν και άλλα πολλά τέτοια απλά προτιμώ να μην γεμίζω τις σελίδες με πράγματα τα οποία ίσως είναι γνωστά.

----------


## Acinonyx

> traceroute to 10.80.209.0 (10.80.209.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 10.34.61.233 (10.34.61.233) 3.317 ms 1.407 ms 2.202 ms
> 2 10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187) 2.060 ms 10.707 ms 1.613 ms
> 3 gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242) 320.824 ms 106.407 ms 50.294 ms
> 4 10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129) 20.704 ms 11.661 ms 22.071 ms
> 5 gw-rooster.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.129) 14.667 ms 8.206 ms 6.118 ms
> 6 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134) 8.742 ms 8.676 ms 12.645 ms
> 7 gw-alex23.machine22.awmn (10.19.150.2) 24.620 ms 21.350 ms 10.838 ms
> 8 10.47.133.234 (10.47.133.234) 108.101 ms 76.811 ms 181.508 ms
> ...


Ο vaggos13 έχει 2 routers και μάλλον έχει στον πρώτο router του (10.2.32.66) default gw τον 10.2.16.78.

O vaggos13 δεν πρέπει να έχει το prefix 10.80.209.0 αλλά ο 10.47.133.234 το έχει με gw αυτόν.

Από ότι ξέρω ο vaggos έχει routing-stable...
Χμμμ, αυτό ίσως σημαίνει ότι δεν φτάιει αυτός που δεν έχει το route, αλλά ο άμεσως προηγούμενος που δεν του στέλνει το μήνυμα απόσυρσης.

Ίσως ετσι εξηγείται και η περίπτωση του argi που με routing-stable σταματούσε σε αυτόν.

----------


## spirosco

Τι version εχει ο προηγουμενος?

----------


## Vigor

> Και πάμε σιγά σιγά, για αρχή:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> traceroute to www.alasondro.awmn (10.27.228.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.466 ms  0.422 ms  0.364 ms
>  2  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  1.327 ms  1.039 ms  0.684 ms
>  3  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.145)  2.605 ms  2.039 ms  1.046 ms
> ...

----------


## Vigor

> ```
> traceroute to ns0.lebyathan.ns.awmn (10.35.164.74), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.397 ms  0.270 ms  0.220 ms
>  2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  0.712 ms  0.526 ms  0.698 ms
>  3  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  1.077 ms  0.897 ms  0.844 ms
>  4  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  1.779 ms  1.782 ms  2.476 ms
>  5  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  42.986 ms  31.835 ms  21.287 ms
>  6  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  26.779 ms  42.812 ms  12.472 ms
>  7  ns.lebyathan.awmn (10.35.164.74)  9.202 ms  6.208 ms  9.745 ms
> ```

----------


## Vigor

> Προς κόμβο eaggelidis
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> traceroute to 10.19.140.1 (10.19.140.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.578 ms  0.320 ms  0.218 ms
>  2  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  0.574 ms  0.573 ms  0.644 ms
>  3  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)  3.183 ms  1.150 ms  1.013 ms
> ...

----------


## Vigor

> Ολεεε!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> traceroute to ns0.level1.ns.awmn (10.29.78.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.465 ms  0.555 ms  0.229 ms
>  2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  0.579 ms  0.584 ms  0.502 ms
>  3  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  0.873 ms  0.970 ms  0.835 ms
> ...

----------


## Vigor

> ```
> [email protected]:~$ traceroute ns0.ataraxos.ns.awmn
> traceroute to ns0.ataraxos.ns.awmn (10.44.187.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.395 ms  0.263 ms  0.216 ms
>  2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  0.637 ms  0.767 ms  0.704 ms
>  3  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  0.961 ms  0.929 ms  0.975 ms
>  4  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  3.465 ms  2.705 ms  1.934 ms
>  5  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  3.626 ms  3.175 ms  2.844 ms
>  6  gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn (10.2.16.94)  5.549 ms  2.889 ms  2.694 ms
> ...

----------


## Vigor

> ```
> [email protected]:~$ traceroute ns0.billgout.ns.awmn
> traceroute to ns0.billgout.ns.awmn (10.46.165.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.395 ms  0.276 ms  0.227 ms
>  2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  0.566 ms  0.530 ms  0.632 ms
>  3  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  1.008 ms  0.818 ms  0.759 ms
>  4  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  12.179 ms  3.161 ms  2.435 ms
>  5  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  3.900 ms  15.352 ms  4.752 ms
>  6  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  3.985 ms  25.072 ms  52.583 ms
> ...

----------


## Vigor

Tα παραπάνω posts με traceroutes από τον sokratisg, προήλθαν από εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21637 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21637 Internet

----------


## manoskol

ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ  ::   ::   ::  
ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΔΕΣ ΤΟ!!!!!!!






> Κάτι έχει σκάσει μεταξύ alexandros-acinonyx 
> To θέμα είναι ότι το ΒGP δεν έχει αντιληφθει οτι υπάρχει διακοπή
> προσωρινα κλείνω το link με spooky  
> Βασιλή δες το σε παρακαλώ
> 
> 
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...

----------


## spirosco

::  

Το 10.2.93.0 ο Αλεξανδρος δεν το παιρνει ετσι κι αλλιως απο τον Βασιλη.
Σε ποιο σημειο κολλας?

εδιτ.

Ο aci με τον spooky ειναι σε κοινο AS μαλλον.
Ας τσεκαρουν αν λειτουργει σωστα το igp μεταξυ τους, γιατι πισω απο τον Αλεξανδρο κανεις δεν φτανει στον spooky (10.2.52.0) ενω το route του υπαρχει κανονικα.




> spooky route:
> 
> bgpd# *show ip bgp 10.2.52.0*
> BGP routing table entry for 10.2.52.0/24
> Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
> Not advertised to any peer
> *45 8580*
> 10.34.61.217 from 10.17.119.129 (10.17.119.1)
> Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
> ...




```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.2.52.1
 1:  ns.syllogos.awmn (10.2.100.3)                          0.501ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.syllogos.awmn (10.2.100.1)                      0.615ms
 2:  gw-syllogos.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.229)              1.161ms
 3:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)             4.493ms
 4:  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)             5.406ms
 5:  no reply
```

----------


## manoskol

To 10.2.93.0 δεν το παίρνει απο κεί γιατι έχω κλείσει την σύνδεση με spooky


Ενεργοποιώντας το BGP μου με spooky

traceroute http://www.awmn
traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.746 ms 0.463 ms 0.428 ms
2 gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81) 0.622 ms !N 0.593 ms !N 0.530 ms !N

αλλά 

traceroute http://www.acinonyx.awmn
traceroute to lynx.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.475 ms 0.463 ms 0.474 ms
2 gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81) 0.582 ms 0.662 ms 0.517 ms
3 lynx.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.1) 0.946 ms 1.266 ms 0.790 ms

Τώρα ποιος φταίεί δεν μπορω να ξέρω το ότι παίζουν σε κοινο AS το ξέρω
πάντως φαινετε οτι όντως κατι να έχει γίνει μεταξύ τους 
γιατι κλεινωντας το link μου 

tracert 10.34.61.235
Tracing route to gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.49]
3 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57
4 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
5 7 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
6 4 ms 3 ms 6 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.21
7 4 ms 7 ms 5 ms gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.23
Trace complete.

tracert http://www.acinonyx.awmn
Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.49]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn [10.23.26.38]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-pikos.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.28.94]
5 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn [10.2.31.233]
6 4 ms 7 ms 15 ms gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn [10.2.20.230]
7 6 ms 7 ms 2 ms lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]

αλλά το περίεργο είναι ότι 

Tracing route to ns.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.49]
3 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
4 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
5 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
6 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
7 3 ms 7 ms 2 ms gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
8 8 ms 5 ms 4 ms spookylnx.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.1]

Trace complete

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Κάνω ένα rebbotaki να δώ μπας και γίνει τπτ και ξαναποστάρω

----------


## manoskol

Μίλησα με Νεκτάριο θα κάνει reboot με την πρώτη ευκαιρία
το θέμα είναι ότι απο χθές που είναι το πρόβλημα συμπτωματικά αλλαξε και
quagga......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Tα traceroutes ειναι πολλες φορες παραπλανητικα.

----------


## mojiro

3 birds were sitting down and trying to make routes  :: 



```
   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 0.0.0.0          10.86.87.139                           0 4371 191 1270 2662 2510 199 3329 2315 1 ?
```

----------


## mojiro

πηγε απο αλλου τωρα, αλλα οπως και να εχει προτιμαει dti



```
   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 0.0.0.0          10.86.87.139                           0 4371 6674 4492 841 2125 2435 2851 7234 5078 4904 8726 2030 4973 4140 3728 588 3210 3629 4272 1790 4343 3110 4935 913 72 2315 1 ?
```

μαλλον ειναι μια διαδρομη που μπηκε/βγηκε και παιζει τραμπαλα τωρα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Γυρώ σε εκείνη την ώρα δεν είχα ούτε εγώ το prefix για το http://www.awmn. Μήπως είχε πέσει;



```
[email protected]:~# uptime
 18:13:12 up 18:22,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
```

Reboot δεν έχουμε κάνει στον spooky router και καλύτερα να μην κανουμε ακόμη.

Ποίος δεν βλεπει το 10.2.52.1 αυτη τη στιγμή;

----------


## spirosco

```
[[email protected]] tool> traceroute 10.2.52.1
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.2.49.90      5ms 6ms 3ms 
   2 10.2.49.98      5ms 6ms 5ms 
   3 10.2.20.230     22ms 5ms 79ms 
   4 10.2.16.89      42ms 10ms 18ms 
   5 0.0.0.0         timeout timeout timeout
```



```
[[email protected]] tool> traceroute 10.2.52.1  
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.19.143.129   1ms 2ms 2ms 
   2 10.34.61.185    3ms 1ms 1ms 
   3 10.34.61.235    2ms 2ms 5ms 
   4 0.0.0.0         timeout timeout timeout
```

Συμβαινει απο τουλαχιστον 2 διαδρομες. 
Τουλαχιστον απο 6-7 routers που δοκιμασα trace, δεν φτανει.




> Γυρώ σε εκείνη την ώρα δεν είχα ούτε εγώ το prefix για το http://www.awmn. Μήπως είχε πέσει;


Οχι

εδιτ.
Απο sw1hfq φτανει.


```
[[email protected]#2581] tool> traceroute 10.2.52.1
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.2.32.97      00:00:00 00:00:00 00:00:00 
   2 10.2.16.73      00:00:00 00:00:00 00:00:00 
   3 10.2.52.1       00:00:00 00:00:00 00:00:00
```

----------


## sotiris

Από εδώ το φτάνω


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     mtik-2.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    2 |   15 |    0 |
|                gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.67.160.26 -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                             10.23.29.81 -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|           gw-goldendragon.jabarlee.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |   16 |   62 |   16 |
|             gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |   15 |   42 |   94 |   47 |
|             gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |   15 |   59 |  125 |  125 |
|                   spookylnx.spooky.awmn -   36 |   17 |   11 |   16 |   52 |   94 |   63 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## sotiris

Από εδώ έχασα την επικοινωνία με το 10.42.48.66


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                   gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                    gw-spirosco.b52.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                    gw-b52.dataclub.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|              gw-akisman.openhaimer.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                     gw-skilla.akis.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                  gw-macrx.billgout.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                gw-billgout.special.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|              gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                    gw-spirosco.b52.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                    gw-b52.dataclub.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                                         -    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα:




> spookylnx> show ip route 
> Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
> I - ISIS, B - BGP, > - selected route, * - FIB route
> 
> B>* 10.2.16.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.105, ath3, 18:48:31
> C>* 10.2.16.104/29 is directly connected, ath3
> C>* 10.2.52.0/26 is directly connected, wlan0
> C>* 10.2.52.64/29 is directly connected, eth0
> C>* 10.2.52.72/29 is directly connected, ath0
> ...





> spookylnx> show ip route 
> Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
> I - ISIS, B - BGP, > - selected route, * - FIB route
> 
> K>* 10.2.16.0/24 via 10.2.16.105, ath3
> B 10.2.16.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.105, ath3, 18:49:24
> K>* 10.2.16.1/32 via 10.2.16.105, ath3
> K>* 10.2.16.72/29 via 10.2.16.105, ath3
> K>* 10.2.16.80/29 via 10.2.16.105, ath3
> ...


Ο spooky είχε prefix για τον εαυτό του με gw εμένα. Αυτό η quagga δε το δέχεται αν δεν έχει το p2p flag το interface.

Κοιτάζοντας το config μου ανακάλυψα ένα τραγικό λάθος  ::  



> #
> # External networks
> #
> 
> Hna4
> {
> 10.34.61.232 255.255.255.248
> *10.2.16.104 255.255.255.248*
> 10.2.16.72 255.255.255.248
> ...


Είχα βάλει σαν external το subnet που έιχα iBGP με τον spooky!

Ειρωνία;

----------


## Acinonyx

ΟΚ, διορθώθηκε.

Τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ανέβασα και εγώ το Link του manoskol με Spooky και παίζει κανονικά:



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     2 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn [10.23.26.50]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
  4     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.105]
  5    16 ms     4 ms     1 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
  6     3 ms     1 ms    13 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  7     7 ms     5 ms     7 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## manoskol

::

----------


## mojiro

τι εγινε ρε παιδια ?

εχει να γινει post 2 μερες ? πανε ολα καλα ????  ::   ::   ::   ::  ?

παω να κανω ταμα

----------


## Vigor

Μπα να φάς την γλώσσα σου!  ::  



```
tracert -d 10.40.125.12

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.40.125.12 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.23.2
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.23.3
  3     3 ms     4 ms     5 ms  10.2.79.1
  4     8 ms     8 ms    41 ms  10.2.19.233
  5     5 ms     4 ms     9 ms  10.2.19.11
  6    26 ms    12 ms    10 ms  10.32.54.25
  7     *       10 ms    13 ms  10.2.44.20
  8    12 ms     9 ms     8 ms  10.2.44.238
  9    11 ms    13 ms     9 ms  10.34.64.5
 10    12 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.26.122.5
 11    10 ms    21 ms    20 ms  10.2.13.145
 12     8 ms    21 ms     5 ms  10.2.13.161
 13    14 ms    14 ms     9 ms  10.2.13.110
 14    10 ms    14 ms    19 ms  10.14.145.166
 15    20 ms    32 ms    11 ms  10.35.161.234
 16    12 ms    12 ms    13 ms  10.26.122.166
 17    11 ms    11 ms     9 ms  10.26.122.6
 18    16 ms    14 ms    39 ms  10.26.122.5
 19    23 ms     9 ms    20 ms  10.2.13.145
 20    13 ms    12 ms     8 ms  10.2.13.161
 21    33 ms    14 ms    35 ms  10.2.13.110
 22    12 ms    30 ms    41 ms  10.14.145.166
 23    25 ms    47 ms    12 ms  10.35.161.234
 24    23 ms    21 ms    39 ms  10.26.122.166
 25    19 ms    47 ms    17 ms  10.26.122.6
 26    16 ms    30 ms    16 ms  10.26.122.5
 27    27 ms    22 ms    32 ms  10.2.13.145
 28    29 ms    12 ms    26 ms  10.2.13.161
 29    29 ms    14 ms    25 ms  10.2.13.110
 30    33 ms    36 ms    37 ms  10.14.145.166

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## acoul

```
 Host                                                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris-alexa.ozonet.awmn                                   0.0%    11    0.4   0.4   0.3   0.6   0.1
 2. gw-ozonet.alexa.awmn                                        0.0%    11    1.0   1.5   1.0   3.6   0.9
 3. gw2.alexa.awmn                                              0.0%    10    2.0   3.8   1.9   7.4   2.1
 4. gw-alexa.vigor.awmn                                         0.0%    10    3.6   5.5   2.5  13.7   3.2
 5. gw-vigor.afanas.awmn                                        0.0%    10    6.1   5.8   3.7   9.1   1.4
 6. gw-rooster.afanas.awmn                                      0.0%    10    5.7   6.7   4.7   8.4   1.3
 7. 10.47.134.133                                               0.0%    10   10.7   8.3   5.3  11.4   1.9
 8. enceladus.nettraptor3341.awmn                               0.0%    10   10.7   8.4   7.0  10.7   1.1
```



```
 Host                                                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. wrap-1.katsaros.awmn                                        0.0%     3    0.6   0.5   0.4   0.7   0.1
    asus.katsaros.awmn
 2. asus.katsaros.awmn                                          0.0%     3    8.0 590.6   2.0 1761. 1014.
    gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn
 3. gw-top.metalab.awmn                                         0.0%     3   12.5   9.1   2.6  12.5   5.7
 4. wrc-gvaf.metalab.awmn                                       0.0%     3    2.2   3.6   2.1   6.3   2.4
 5. gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn                                       33.3%     3    9.6  17.9   9.6  26.2  11.7
 6. gw-gvaf.john70.awmn                                         0.0%     3   27.7  18.8  11.3  27.7   8.3
 7. gw-john70.argi.awmn                                         0.0%     3    5.8  15.9   5.8  22.5   8.9
 8. enceladus.nettraptor3341.awmn                               0.0%     3    6.3   7.6   6.3   9.3   1.6
```



```
 Host                                                      Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn                                   0.0%     2    8.1   4.3   0.5   8.1   5.4
 2. gw-dti.nvak.awmn                                        0.0%     2    3.6   2.4   1.2   3.6   1.7
 3. gw-nvak.bliz.awmn                                       0.0%     2    6.5   6.1   5.6   6.5   0.6
 4. gw-bliz.argi.awmn                                       0.0%     2    4.9   5.1   4.9   5.3   0.3
 5. enceladus.nettraptor3341.awmn                           0.0%     2   13.7  11.1   8.6  13.7   3.6
```

----------


## costas43gr

Ασχετο με το προηγουμενο αλλα πως εξηγειται αυτο, ενω ο κομβος ειναι συνεχως up ?

----------


## acoul

Αν υπάρχει αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία σε TCP επίπεδο, τότε είναι ένα φαινόμενο που είχε χτυπήσει το ozonet & katsaros_m παλιότερα με icmp πακέτα να έρχονται ok προς τη μία κατεύθυνση και να μην μπορούν να φτάσουν από την άλλη. Δηλαδή από το ένα άκρο κάναμε κανονικά ping και από το άλλο όχι !! Το κοιτάγαμε πριν μέρες στη λέσχη με winner, cirrus & ifaisto και δεν το πιστεύαμε ... κάποιος κλέβει τα icmp πακέτα στις διαδρομές ...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια σε bandwith test δεν περναν αμφιδρομα τα πακετα τα udp ?
Πως γινεται μια να περνανε και μια να μην περνανε ομως ?

edit : συμβαινει τωρα...

----------


## vegos

> Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια σε bandwith test δεν περναν αμφιδρομα τα πακετα τα udp ?
> Πως γινεται μια να περνανε και μια να μην περνανε ομως ?


Έλα ντε.

Άκου το κουφό.

UDP test από μένα στον Θανάση. Send OK, receive όχι.
UDP test από σένα σε Θανάση (με ενδιάμεσο εμένα), και send & receive OK.

Περίεργο ε; Δοκίμασε το κι εσύ!

Κι αν βρεις τη λύση, μου λες κι εμένα...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> ...κάποιος κλέβει τα icmp πακέτα στις διαδρομές ...


...μάλλον κάποιος δεν ξέρει να σετάρει τον κόμβο του..

----------


## acoul

> [quote:e9c1e]...κάποιος κλέβει τα icmp πακέτα στις διαδρομές ...


...μάλλον κάποιος δεν ξέρει να σετάρει τον κόμβο του..[/quote:e9c1e]
Μα καλά πόσα Mikrotik workshops πρέπει να κάνουμε τελικά ???

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...κάποιος κλέβει τα icmp πακέτα στις διαδρομές ... 
> 
> 
> ...μάλλον κάποιος δεν ξέρει να σετάρει τον κόμβο του..


Τι να σεταρει δ.λ.δ.....

Αυτο δεν γινεται σταθερα, ξερυθμιζεται μονο του ? καρμπυρατερ ειναι ...  ::

----------


## enaon

Τα test στο udp, πρέπει να τα κάνετε πάνω στην ip του router που είναι πιο κοντά σας. 
Αν είναι δηλαδή test με το γείτονα, στην ip του μεταξύ σας interface.

Ο μόνος λόγος που εξηγείται αυτό που λέτε, είναι να κάνετε τεστ σε μία ip που δέν είναι η κοντινότερη σας, ή να έχετε με το άλλο άκρο πάνω από μία ίση διαδρομή ,και να έχει επιλεχθεί η άλλη.

----------


## ngia

> [quote:53f7a]...κάποιος κλέβει τα icmp πακέτα στις διαδρομές ... 
> 
> 
> ...μάλλον κάποιος δεν ξέρει να σετάρει τον κόμβο του..


Μα καλά πόσα Mikrotik workshops πρέπει να κάνουμε τελικά ???[/quote:53f7a]
Γιατί κρυφομικροτικάς είσαι?

----------


## costas43gr

Αρα δεν ειναι λαθος το setup αλλα ο τροπος που διεξαγεται, ετσι δεν ειναι ?
Κανω bttest σε εναν κομβο και βαζω την Ip του κομβου, αρα ειναι λαθος αυτο.
Αν κανω tracert και δω την διαδρομη που φτανω σε αυτον, ποια ip θα βαλω για να ειμαι οκ ?

----------


## enaon

Δέν γίνεται με tracert να βρεις σωστή ip, σου δείχνει τις ip εξόδου από ένα μηχάνημα, όχι εισόδου..

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Τι μπορεί να έχει κάνει λάθος δλδ και να μην περνάνε?
Firewall?
Bw limit?
Traffic shaping error?
Αν έχει κάποιος κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό του...

Μιλάω πάντα για λάθος ρύθμιση και όχι προμελετημένο έγκλημα οπότε δεν ψάχνουμε κάτι που να απαιτεί δόλο.

----------


## costas43gr

Τελος παντων βρηκα οτι με την ip που εχει στο if που φτανω σε αυτον το τεστ περναει κανονικα, οσο για το nagios ακομα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται.(Δεν απαντηθηκε)
Αν βρεθει κατι πεστε το...

----------


## enaon

> Δέν γίνεται με tracert να βρεις σωστή ip, σου δείχνει τις ip εξόδου από ένα μηχάνημα, όχι εισόδου..


Βλακεία σου είπα, την εισόδου δείχνει. Κάνε tracert σε 1-2 κόμβους μετά από αυτόν που θές, και δές από ποια μπήκες στον κόμβο που θες.

----------


## costas43gr

Babba ο router δεν εχει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα, απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει και απο το mtlg που ξεκινησαμε να το παρακολουθουμε με τον Limah πολλες φορες δεν φτανει απο εκει στον router, κατι γινεται με την δρομολογηση.

----------


## costas43gr

> τι εγινε ρε παιδια ?
> 
> εχει να γινει post 2 μερες ? πανε ολα καλα ????     ?
> 
> παω να κανω ταμα


Ειδες τελικα, τιποτα δεν παει καλα....αναψε ενα κερι και για το routing...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

ναι το ξέρω. το έχω δει κι εγώ. Λέω τι έχω δοκιμάσει και ψάχνω τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Δέν γίνεται με tracert να βρεις σωστή ip, σου δείχνει τις ip εξόδου από ένα μηχάνημα, όχι εισόδου..
> 
> 
> Βλακεία σου είπα, την εισόδου δείχνει. Κάνε tracert σε 1-2 κόμβους μετά από αυτόν που θές, και δές από ποια μπήκες στον κόμβο που θες.


Η τελευταία στο traceroute είναι η εισόδου (ICMP port unreachable)

Η ενδιάμεσες (ICMP TTL exceeded) είναι οι εξόδου.

----------


## Vigor

```
tracert -d 10.40.125.12

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.40.125.12 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.23.3
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.48.223.137
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  10.48.223.134
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.48.224.222
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.19.152.249
  6     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.42.60.9
  7     3 ms    12 ms     4 ms  10.42.60.14
  8     9 ms     6 ms     4 ms  10.23.31.34
  9     7 ms     8 ms     6 ms  10.23.26.37
 10     9 ms    19 ms    16 ms  10.2.28.89
 11     *        *       14 ms  10.19.143.25
 12    20 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.48.219.226
 13     6 ms     8 ms     4 ms  10.2.13.116
 14    11 ms     5 ms     7 ms  10.40.125.12
 15     *       65 ms     *     10.40.125.12
 16     *        *       62 ms  10.40.125.12

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> ...


Δές λίγο το tracert των windows. Οι ενδιάμεσες είναι οι εισόδου μοιάζει.

----------


## costas43gr

Απο εδω παντος εχω τα εξης ...



```
Tracing route to enceladus.nettraptor3341.awmn [10.40.125.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     6 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.249]
  5     6 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.246]
  6     5 ms     5 ms     2 ms  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.145]
  7     5 ms     3 ms     8 ms  ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161]
  8    20 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gw-bliz.argi.awmn [10.2.13.116]
  9    10 ms     6 ms     6 ms  enceladus.nettraptor3341.awmn [10.40.125.12]
 10     8 ms    13 ms    10 ms  enceladus.nettraptor3341.awmn [10.40.125.12]

Trace complete
```

.

Γιατι πεταει δυο φορες την ιδια ip ?

----------


## apoikos

Μόλις παρατήρησα κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον:



```
[[email protected] Manuals PA 35]$ traceroute -n 10.37.57.249
traceroute to 10.37.57.249 (10.37.57.249), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  10.19.145.129  0.214 ms  0.157 ms  0.157 ms
 2  10.19.141.33  0.939 ms  0.366 ms  0.419 ms
 3  10.19.141.21  34.972 ms  22.833 ms  17.244 ms
 4  10.19.140.62  27.773 ms  24.841 ms  19.583 ms
 5  10.86.87.117  10.160 ms  21.666 ms  42.029 ms
 6  10.38.124.101  33.768 ms  51.155 ms  57.079 ms
 7  10.80.190.126  27.773 ms  30.530 ms  37.679 ms
 8  10.17.122.141  22.112 ms  28.175 ms  21.069 ms
 9  10.17.119.206  21.918 ms  14.621 ms  22.581 ms
10  10.17.119.225  49.358 ms  15.178 ms  12.734 ms
11  10.19.141.74  23.186 ms  46.151 ms  87.898 ms
12  10.19.141.33  40.983 ms  28.858 ms  8.700 ms
13  10.19.141.21  29.665 ms  29.875 ms  20.683 ms
14  10.19.140.62  23.829 ms  15.725 ms  27.641 ms
15  10.86.87.117  22.935 ms  34.551 ms  24.916 ms
16  10.38.124.101  54.436 ms  49.913 ms  42.035 ms
17  10.80.190.126  39.701 ms  29.289 ms  27.907 ms
18  10.17.122.141  33.806 ms  37.912 ms  24.436 ms
19  10.17.119.206  35.283 ms  28.435 ms  27.594 ms
20  10.17.119.225  40.508 ms  20.407 ms  19.435 ms
21  10.19.141.74  35.327 ms  35.162 ms  20.681 ms
22  10.19.141.33  24.497 ms *  25.755 ms
23  10.19.141.21  40.504 ms  40.494 ms  49.820 ms
24  10.19.140.62  33.171 ms  44.255 ms  94.145 ms
```

Σε ping λέει "TTL exceeded", οπότε να υποθέσω ότι το loop συνεχίζει επ άπειρον.

----------


## alasondro

καλά δεν έχει κανείς dns ή εσύ του έχεις πει να μην κάνει resolve?
που γίνεται αυτή η λούπα?

----------


## apoikos

> καλά δεν έχει κανείς dns ή εσύ του έχεις πει να μην κάνει resolve?
> που γίνεται αυτή η λούπα?


Εγώ του είπα (-n), γιατί ο DNS του Κλαδάκη (141.19.10.in-addr.arpa) δεν απαντάει και καθυστερεί πολύ.

Πρόσεξε το hop 2, το 11 και το 21. Είναι μεγάλη η λούπα  :: 

Voila και με DNS:


```
[[email protected] Manuals PA 35]$ traceroute 10.37.57.249
traceroute to 10.37.57.249 (10.37.57.249), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  thor (10.19.145.129)  0.243 ms  0.176 ms  0.157 ms
 2  10.19.141.33 (10.19.141.33)  0.528 ms  0.492 ms  0.443 ms
 3  10.19.141.21 (10.19.141.21)  23.206 ms  19.479 ms  13.653 ms
 4  eaggel-digi.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.140.62)  28.109 ms  21.752 ms  21.860 ms
 5  gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.117)  26.292 ms  14.476 ms  34.628 ms
 6  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  26.839 ms  20.944 ms  26.251 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  24.266 ms  16.490 ms  11.432 ms
 8  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  24.970 ms  8.815 ms  11.159 ms
 9  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  13.775 ms  14.844 ms  7.689 ms
10  10.19.141.33 (10.19.141.33)  12.205 ms  11.704 ms  20.510 ms
11  10.19.141.21 (10.19.141.21)  42.182 ms  35.351 ms  49.693 ms
12  eaggel-digi.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.140.62)  20.538 ms  34.146 ms  35.011 ms
13  gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.117)  43.364 ms  65.495 ms  75.488 ms
14  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  157.768 ms  53.372 ms  44.641 ms
15  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  33.865 ms  36.062 ms  14.080 ms
16  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  18.444 ms  23.453 ms  33.900 ms
17  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  58.345 ms  105.892 ms  51.078 ms
18  10.19.141.33 (10.19.141.33)  52.568 ms  30.310 ms  22.146 ms
19  10.19.141.21 (10.19.141.21)  53.694 ms  40.131 ms  24.286 ms
20  eaggel-digi.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.140.62)  42.492 ms  41.888 ms  38.411 ms
21  gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.117)  37.478 ms  29.989 ms  37.842 ms
22  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  46.453 ms *  155.272 ms
23  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  58.170 ms  39.279 ms  73.587 ms
24  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  31.094 ms  36.869 ms  27.365 ms
25  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  32.937 ms  64.156 ms  52.800 ms
26  10.19.141.33 (10.19.141.33)  116.201 ms  103.167 ms  109.630 ms
27  10.19.141.21 (10.19.141.21)  122.259 ms  118.212 ms  95.136 ms
28  eaggel-digi.eaggelidis.awmn (10.19.140.62)  102.990 ms  83.134 ms  86.040 ms
29  gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.117)  172.105 ms  304.959 ms  101.909 ms
30  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  65.067 ms  118.091 ms  140.377 ms
```

Υποθέτω ότι κάτι παίζει με το MT του Κλαδάκη γιατί το περνάει από 3 interfaces: 10.19.141.33 (προς εμένα), 10.19.141.74 και 10.19.141.21

----------


## apoikos

Πάμε και μια από εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς τον ίδιο προορισμό:



```
[[email protected] Manuals PA 35]$ traceroute 10.37.57.249
traceroute to 10.37.57.249 (10.37.57.249), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  thor (10.19.145.129)  0.266 ms  0.182 ms  0.154 ms
 2  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn (10.19.145.18)  0.642 ms  1.174 ms  1.118 ms
 3  * gw-skilla.akis.awmn (10.19.146.234)  1.911 ms  0.886 ms
 4  gw-akisman.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.9)  2.319 ms  1.352 ms  1.792 ms
 5  gw-openhaimer.dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.253)  2.591 ms  4.578 ms  4.845 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  19.101 ms  9.643 ms  13.781 ms
 7  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  4.361 ms  4.293 ms  4.665 ms
 8  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  20.548 ms  5.018 ms  5.443 ms
 9  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  5.283 ms  26.191 ms  11.887 ms
10  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  6.794 ms  12.238 ms  6.911 ms
11  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  13.113 ms  10.251 ms  14.472 ms
12  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.18)  18.243 ms  21.301 ms  9.880 ms
13  gw-billgout.special.awmn (10.46.165.246)  39.441 ms  65.306 ms  19.376 ms
14  gw-special.philip633.awmn (10.46.167.66)  7.319 ms  21.868 ms  34.934 ms
15  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  19.766 ms  15.675 ms  13.664 ms
16  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  9.144 ms  19.209 ms  9.580 ms
17  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  20.947 ms  19.047 ms  20.607 ms
18  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  31.670 ms  39.594 ms  17.467 ms
19  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  19.400 ms  36.391 ms  38.946 ms
20  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  33.424 ms  38.360 ms  7.783 ms
21  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.18)  30.530 ms  28.927 ms  13.771 ms
22  gw-billgout.special.awmn (10.46.165.246)  25.620 ms  17.101 ms  17.503 ms
23  gw-special.philip633.awmn (10.46.167.66)  72.465 ms  26.937 ms  52.427 ms
24  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  27.342 ms *  18.929 ms
25  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  27.442 ms  65.999 ms  26.118 ms
26  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  18.345 ms  23.967 ms  23.348 ms
27  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  38.165 ms  25.519 ms  14.430 ms
28  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  20.446 ms  26.002 ms
```

Είναι ιδέα μου, ή το traceroute δείχνει πορεία μέσα από κόμβους που δε συνδέονται μεταξύ τους  ::  Σα να δοκιμάζει διαδρομές, να μην του βγαίνουν και να τις αλλάζει στη μέση σα να έχουμε inconsistent routing tables κατά μήκος του δικτύου.

----------


## [email protected]

Σε περίτπωση που βοηθάει στην επίλυση δείτε και αυτό:



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.37.57.249
traceroute to 10.37.57.249 (10.37.57.249), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  10.47.134.194 (10.47.134.194)  4.034 ms  4.547 ms  4.013 ms
 2  10.47.134.193 (10.47.134.193)  3.916 ms  4.995 ms  3.593 ms
 3  10.47.134.74 (10.47.134.74)  3.905 ms  3.941 ms  3.93 ms
 4  10.48.219.233 (10.48.219.233)  5.737 ms  4.452 ms  4.636 ms
 5  gw-argi.john70.awmn (10.2.21.177)  5.207 ms  5.843 ms  6.095 ms
 6  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)  25.802 ms  5.375 ms  6.179 ms
 7  gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.38.36)  6.174 ms  7.914 ms  7.13 ms
 8  wrap-ap-top.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)  9.652 ms  7.596 ms  8.26 ms
 9  Archontas.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.131)  10.49 ms  15.043 ms  12.61 ms
10  gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.141)  9.014 ms  9.316 ms  8.397 ms
11  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  10.681 ms  9.474 ms  14.878 ms
12  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  8.678 ms  6.994 ms  9.535 ms
13  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  9.751 ms  27.779 ms  8 ms
14  gw-limah.zabounis.awmn (10.35.160.98)  13.096 ms  16.832 ms  11.125 ms
15  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  11.755 ms  10.003 ms  12.452 ms
16  gw-ayis.alex23.awmn (10.47.135.250)  13.986 ms  21.053 ms  18.024 ms
17  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.18)  11.255 ms  10.499 ms  16.098 ms
18  gw-mobius.special.awmn (10.29.79.14)  17.289 ms  30.892 ms  13.705 ms
19  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  17.061 ms  14.98 ms  11.507 ms
20  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  26.448 ms  30.248 ms  27.764 ms
21  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  13.022 ms  13.262 ms  9.2 ms
22  10.19.141.74 (10.19.141.74)  12.178 ms  10.225 ms  35.331 ms
23  gw-limah.zabounis.awmn (10.35.160.98)  20.939 ms  26.299 ms  41.576 ms
24  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  34.92 ms  22.95 ms  17.65 ms
25  gw-ayis.alex23.awmn (10.47.135.250)  38.975 ms  24.625 ms  31.913 ms
26  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.18)  16.458 ms  13.96 ms  22.182 ms
27  gw-mobius.special.awmn (10.29.79.14)  16.294 ms  14.483 ms  21.66 ms
28  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  20.653 ms  21.408 ms  22.603 ms
29  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  33.767 ms  16.479 ms  11.916 ms
30  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  17.097 ms *  30.765 ms
```

Εϊμαι client στον Nikolo

----------


## spirosco

Περα απο τα bugs του mtik, φανταζομαι πως γνωριζετε οτι ο jabarlee ειναι down...

----------


## apoikos

> Περα απο τα bugs του mtik, φανταζομαι πως γνωριζετε οτι ο jabarlee ειναι down...


Το ψιλιάστηκα, αλλά υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες δεν μπορούσα εύκολα να το επιβεβαιώσω. Παρ' όλα αυτά η πληροφορία του υπάρχει ακόμα στο routing table.

----------


## spirosco

Ναι, ειναι γεγονος πως ο κομβος του Μανωλη δεν θελει να εγκαταλειψει το δικτυο...λυσσα  ::  

Εχει συζητηθει πολλακις το θεμα με τα ξεχασμενα/invalid routes.

----------


## sokratisg

Κάνοντας ένα traceroute προς το 10.48.1.1 μπαίνω στην ακόλουθη λούπα:



```
traceroute to 10.48.1.1 (10.48.1.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.653 ms  0.289 ms  0.250 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  0.612 ms  0.648 ms  0.647 ms
 3  gw-sw1jra.ozonet.awmn (10.32.54.26)  2.176 ms  1.958 ms  2.088 ms
 4  soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.6)  2.570 ms  2.050 ms  3.969 ms
 5  gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.253)  2.997 ms  2.547 ms  3.639 ms
 6  wrap-2.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.20)  4.327 ms  2.822 ms  2.678 ms
 7  gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn (10.2.44.238)  3.999 ms  3.439 ms  3.695 ms
 8  10.34.64.5 (10.34.64.5)  4.057 ms  5.960 ms  4.235 ms
 9  10.34.64.249 (10.34.64.249)  6.079 ms  10.169 ms  7.547 ms
10  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  25.365 ms  9.798 ms  7.125 ms
11  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  6.832 ms  23.218 ms  11.246 ms
12  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  5.708 ms  7.282 ms  4.586 ms
13  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  6.489 ms  6.550 ms  6.188 ms
14  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  6.366 ms  8.968 ms  9.544 ms
15  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  17.066 ms  9.392 ms  14.602 ms
16  * gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  11.282 ms  9.510 ms
17  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  6.519 ms  8.642 ms  7.670 ms
18  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  15.441 ms  8.215 ms  32.197 ms
19  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  18.110 ms  18.484 ms  6.675 ms
20  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  12.277 ms *  7.867 ms
21  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  10.404 ms  8.954 ms  8.875 ms
22  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  21.120 ms  7.764 ms  12.180 ms
23  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  10.015 ms  10.838 ms  7.246 ms
```

Το 10.48.1.0/24 ποιος το έχει και το διαφημίζει; Στο wind δεν βρήκα πουθενά τον "ιδιοκτήτη" του.

----------


## sokratisg

Μάλλον κάτι έφαγε φλασιά και εδώ:



```
traceroute to 10.19.146.1 (10.19.146.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.386 ms  0.791 ms  0.305 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  1.055 ms  0.768 ms  0.760 ms
 3  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)  1.631 ms  1.687 ms  3.285 ms
 4  gw-xrisoula.sw1ggw.awmn (10.86.87.122)  3.620 ms  4.360 ms  3.728 ms
 5  gw-sw1ggw.skra.awmn (10.80.198.106)  3.708 ms  5.870 ms  1.732 ms
 6  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)  78.682 ms  190.312 ms  36.826 ms
 7  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  144.782 ms  30.907 ms  96.601 ms
 8  cisco.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.167)  29.798 ms  75.616 ms  94.870 ms
 9  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  46.381 ms  97.487 ms  126.467 ms
10  cisco.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.167)  17.022 ms  20.224 ms  41.406 ms
11  * gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  50.483 ms  11.298 ms
12  cisco.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.167)  115.523 ms  63.338 ms  185.925 ms
13  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  21.400 ms  9.627 ms  46.225 ms
14  cisco.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.167)  37.058 ms  38.388 ms  63.094 ms
15  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  32.498 ms *  140.282 ms
16  cisco.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.167)  87.405 ms  56.019 ms  29.407 ms
17  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  52.502 ms  23.032 ms  16.266 ms
18  cisco.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.167)  88.497 ms  55.930 ms  66.778 ms
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Περιορίζεται σε 2 κόμβους το πρόβλημα μόνο!

Αυτό είναι μεγάλη ευκαιρία! Τι version τρέχουν;

----------


## Billgout

IOS?  ::

----------


## mojiro

μηπως απλα δεν υπαρχει η ip, και παιζουν με τα στατικ ?

----------


## stafan

Άλλο ένα default route έρχεται στον stean απο sidis...
Ξαναθυμίζω, να μην ανακοινώνουμε static, connected κλπ routes. Αν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος να γίνεται αυτό, με το default route, υπάρχουν άλλοι τρόποι  ::  
Όσοι παίρνουν τέτοια routes, αν δεν τους το επιτρέπει η ύπαρξη της quagga, ώστε να κόβουν τα άσχετα prefixes, θα πρέπει να αξιοποιούν κατάλληλα το firewall και το policy routing ώστε να αποφεύγονται ανεπιθύμητα φαινόμενα  ::

----------


## acoul

Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν φίλτρα στο BGP σε κάθε BB link και από τις δύο μεριές ώστε να δέχονται μόνο 10.0.0.0/8 διευθύνσεις !!

----------


## sokratisg

Που είναι το dc.sialko.awmn? OEO!?  ::   ::   ::  



```
traceroute to dc.sialko.awmn (10.26.125.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.555 ms  0.295 ms  0.264 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.249)  1.237 ms  0.667 ms  1.514 ms
 3  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.246)  1.337 ms  1.497 ms  0.920 ms
 4  10.2.23.138 (10.2.23.138)  1.809 ms  10.646 ms  1.587 ms
 5  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  2.615 ms  2.062 ms  2.187 ms
 6  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  3.321 ms  3.202 ms  2.769 ms
 7  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  2.762 ms  3.180 ms  3.191 ms
 8  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  4.657 ms  8.322 ms  5.989 ms
 9  * 10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  3.763 ms  5.352 ms
10  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  6.058 ms  4.105 ms  3.938 ms
11  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  5.865 ms  5.297 ms  9.212 ms
12  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  5.479 ms  5.179 ms *
13  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  6.822 ms  4.597 ms  5.787 ms
14  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  6.186 ms  5.845 ms  7.692 ms
15  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  5.517 ms  10.213 ms *
16  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  6.130 ms  11.255 ms  7.932 ms
17  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  9.489 ms  12.168 ms  8.983 ms
18  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  6.505 ms  6.203 ms  6.160 ms
```

----------


## Vigor

ngia ακούς? To τραceroute κολλάει στο 10.26.122.233, ενώ το route για το 10.26.125.0/24 το έχω τόσο εγώ, όσο και ο TaRaNTuLa.

----------


## sidis

Εδω και κατι μερες παιρνω αυτο το route απο τον sv1gfu: 0.0.0.0/0
Προφανως καποιος το διαφημιζει στο bgp. Ξερουμε ποιος ειναι ???

----------


## Cha0s

wtf  ::

----------


## spirosco

Απλο ειναι βρε. Καποιος σου στελνει ολα τα internet routes  ::

----------


## sotiris

χαχαχαχα
ο cha0s ρουτάρει το Internet....

----------


## mojiro

καποια δυναμη του 2.... (4294967296) που με την αφαιρεση των 300
του Λεωνιδα...

----------


## Vigor

> χαχαχαχα
> ο cha0s ρουτάρει το Internet....


Με τέτοιο μηχάνημα, πρέπει να είναι κάποιο θαύμα...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

```
traceroute to dc.sialko.awmn (10.26.125.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.379 ms  0.313 ms  0.279 ms
 2  10.22.0.249 (10.22.0.249)  1.550 ms  0.701 ms  0.619 ms
 3  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.246)  1.019 ms  3.582 ms  2.788 ms
 4  10.2.23.138 (10.2.23.138)  3.841 ms  8.480 ms  12.063 ms
 5  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  3.131 ms  12.009 ms  6.752 ms
 6  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  8.568 ms  7.941 ms  4.598 ms
 7  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  17.062 ms  4.740 ms  6.705 ms
 8  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  7.490 ms  17.473 ms  7.985 ms
 9  * 10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  5.159 ms  11.172 ms
10  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  6.965 ms  5.286 ms  9.206 ms
11  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  5.316 ms  4.147 ms  7.298 ms
12  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  8.212 ms  5.980 ms  4.677 ms
13  * 10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  5.328 ms  18.021 ms
14  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  19.300 ms  7.163 ms  6.074 ms
15  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  13.231 ms  14.360 ms  10.544 ms
16  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  10.109 ms  5.974 ms *
17  10.2.26.129 (10.2.26.129)  7.774 ms  8.898 ms  7.529 ms
18  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.233)  7.419 ms  6.762 ms  7.596 ms
```

Να αρχίσω να σκαλίζω zebra.conf και "ip route 10.26.125.65 xx.xx.xx.xx"? 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

```
 Host                                                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris-alexa.ozonet.awmn                                   0.0%     2    0.4   0.7   0.4   0.9   0.4
 2. gw-ozonet.alexa.awmn                                        0.0%     2    2.4   2.0   1.5   2.4   0.7
 3. gw2.alexa.awmn                                              0.0%     2    2.5   2.2   1.9   2.5   0.4
 4. gw-alexa.vigor.awmn                                         0.0%     2    3.2  11.8   3.2  20.4  12.2
 5. 10.2.23.4                                                   0.0%     2   44.1  24.9   5.6  44.1  27.3
 6. 10.2.26.129                                                 0.0%     2   15.8  10.8   5.8  15.8   7.1
 7. gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn                                      0.0%     2    5.0   5.0   5.0   5.0   0.0
 8. 10.2.26.129                                                 0.0%     2   19.2  19.2  19.2  19.2   0.0
 9. gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn                                      0.0%     2    7.1  10.5   7.1  13.8   4.7
10. 10.2.26.129                                                 0.0%     2    5.6   5.6   5.6   5.6   0.0
11. gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn                                      0.0%     2    6.6   6.6   6.6   6.6   0.0
12. 10.2.26.129                                                 0.0%     2    6.9   6.9   6.9   6.9   0.0
13. gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn                                      0.0%     2   11.4  11.4  11.4  11.4   0.0
14. 10.2.26.129                                                 0.0%     2    7.5   7.5   7.5   7.5   0.0
15. gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn                                      0.0%     2    8.7   8.7   8.7   8.7   0.0
16. 10.2.26.129                                                 0.0%     2    9.8   9.8   9.8   9.8   0.0
17. ???
18. 10.2.26.129                                                 0.0%     1   16.7  16.7  16.7  16.7   0.0
19. gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn                                      0.0%     1   21.4  21.4  21.4  21.4   0.0
20. ???
```



```
 Host                                                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.14.154.5                                                 0.0%     2    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.1
 2. 10.14.154.254                                               0.0%     2    0.5   0.6   0.5   0.7   0.1
 3. gw-nettraptor.machine22.awmn                                0.0%     2    1.2   1.2   1.2   1.2   0.0
 4. gw-machine22.alex23.awmn                                    0.0%     2    1.9   2.0   1.9   2.0   0.0
 5. gw-alex23.trackman.awmn                                     0.0%     2    2.4   8.5   2.4  14.6   8.6
 6. gw-trackman.ngia.awmn                                       0.0%     2    3.7   7.3   3.7  10.9   5.0
 7. 10.26.144.249                                               0.0%     2   22.5  14.8   7.0  22.5  10.9
 8. 10.26.125.249                                               0.0%     2   15.5  11.7   7.9  15.5   5.3
 9. 10.26.125.65                                                0.0%     2   21.1  14.6   8.2  21.1   9.1
```



```
 Host                                                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn                                0.0%     6    1.2   1.3   1.1   1.8   0.3
 2. gw-dti.mobius.awmn                                          0.0%     6    2.5   3.9   2.0   7.9   2.6
 3. gw-mobius.alex23.awmn                                       0.0%     5    3.1   3.9   2.7   6.8   1.7
 4. gw-alex23.trackman.awmn                                     0.0%     5   21.1  11.4   3.0  21.1   8.2
 5. gw-trackman.ngia.awmn                                       0.0%     5   10.7  15.8   5.5  24.1   7.5
 6. 10.26.144.249                                               0.0%     5   26.3  16.1   6.1  32.2  12.2
 7. 10.26.125.249                                               0.0%     5    6.9   9.9   6.9  16.8   4.1
 8. 10.26.125.65                                                0.0%     5    7.4  16.7   7.4  35.2  11.3
```

----------


## costas43gr

Τι εχουμε εδω, πεσμενο ....  ::  



```
Tracing route to 10.86.90.132 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.249]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.246]
  6     8 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.145]
  7     7 ms     7 ms     3 ms  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.249]
  8     8 ms     9 ms     6 ms  gw-ngia.john70.awmn [10.26.122.222]
  9     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  gw-bliz.argi.awmn [10.2.13.116]
 10     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.123]
 11     8 ms     4 ms    16 ms  gw-mobius.dti.awmn [10.29.79.10]
 12    13 ms    14 ms    18 ms  10.37.62.30
 13    19 ms    10 ms    15 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
 14     7 ms    11 ms     5 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
 15     8 ms     6 ms     9 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
 16     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
 17    45 ms     8 ms     7 ms  10.47.133.234
 18    11 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw-apoikos.jimis.awmn [10.19.145.26]
 19    26 ms    23 ms     9 ms  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn [10.19.145.17]
 20    12 ms    24 ms    10 ms  bridge-apoikos.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.33]
 21    14 ms    18 ms    31 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 22    24 ms    20 ms     9 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
 23    15 ms    10 ms    20 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
 24    20 ms    10 ms    27 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
 25    11 ms    17 ms    11 ms  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
 26    14 ms    15 ms    13 ms  10.47.133.234
 27    19 ms    25 ms    26 ms  gw-apoikos.jimis.awmn [10.19.145.26]
 28    35 ms    30 ms    24 ms  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn [10.19.145.17]
 29    37 ms    34 ms    15 ms  10.47.133.234
 30    18 ms    23 ms    49 ms  gw-anman.babba.awmn [10.17.136.130]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## sokratisg

"Πάρτε τα όλα, πάρτε τααααα!!! Βάλτε φωτιά και κάφτεεεε τααα!!!"

Άννα Βίσση

----------


## costas43gr

Τους εβαλα φωτια Σωκρατη αλλα μου την κανανε απο αλλες διαδρομες τωρα, δεν μπορω να τα στριμωξω ....  ::   ::  

edit : Πιατηκαν..  ::

----------


## ngia

*>i0.0.0.0 0 2259 2366 6696 2514 2523 2547 ?

ο 2547 (Souxoumouxou) δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί (ή έχει σβηστεί) και στο wind..

----------


## acoul

Έχουμε πει και στο παρελθόν ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν φίλτρα στο BGP που να μην επιτρέπουν το default route να μπεί ή να βγει από και προς κάθε κόμβο. Ο λόγος, τα παραπάνω προβλήματα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Τι εχουμε εδω, πεσμενο ....  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to 10.86.90.132 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
>   2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> ...

----------


## [email protected]

Εντελώς τυχαία, απο λάθος στην IP είδα αυτο:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\morpheus>tracert 10.67.159.10

Tracing route to 10.67.159.10 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  Linksys.lan [192.168.1.1]
  2    57 ms    95 ms    61 ms  10.47.134.194
  3   129 ms    86 ms   102 ms  10.47.134.193
  4   126 ms    69 ms    94 ms  nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  5    56 ms    98 ms    52 ms  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.66]
  6   107 ms    94 ms   113 ms  gw-dti.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.122]
  7   647 ms   225 ms   132 ms  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.24
  8   168 ms   147 ms   133 ms  10.34.62.66
  9    72 ms    59 ms    60 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 10    93 ms    65 ms    91 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 11    57 ms   118 ms    89 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 12    96 ms   101 ms   109 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 13   146 ms   234 ms   182 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 14   914 ms   150 ms   134 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 15    87 ms    40 ms   107 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 16    55 ms    84 ms    77 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 17   126 ms   130 ms   135 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 18    78 ms    59 ms   142 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 19   108 ms    69 ms    92 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 20   181 ms    75 ms   126 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 21   205 ms   165 ms   108 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 22   337 ms    96 ms    62 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 23   102 ms   104 ms    39 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 24   119 ms   129 ms    96 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 25   117 ms   130 ms   125 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 26   132 ms   116 ms   143 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 27   233 ms   107 ms     *     gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 28   178 ms    68 ms   145 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 29   119 ms   146 ms    89 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 30   176 ms   170 ms   165 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]

Trace complete.
```

Στην .110 που υπάρχει και λειτουργει σιγουρα αφου κατεβαζω απο εκει στανω κανονικα:


```
Tracing route to 10.67.159.110 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  Linksys.lan [192.168.1.1]
  2    86 ms    55 ms    59 ms  10.47.134.194
  3    97 ms   147 ms   209 ms  10.47.134.193
  4   167 ms   128 ms   131 ms  nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn 10.19.143.241]
  5   193 ms   111 ms   177 ms  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.66]
  6   130 ms   190 ms   215 ms  gw-dti.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.122]
  7   162 ms   143 ms   798 ms  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.244]
  8   146 ms    49 ms    78 ms  10.34.62.66
  9   128 ms   115 ms   189 ms  gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.1]
 10   201 ms   186 ms   214 ms  10.67.159.110

Trace complete.
```

Επειδή φαίνεται οτι η τρυπα υπαρχει αναμεσα σε δυο μονο κόμβους, μήπως είναι καλή περίπτωση για διάγνωση;

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αν ο ένας έχει static route το subnet που περιέχει την .10 ip και ο άλλος ένα 10.0.0.0/8 που το γυρίζει πίσω είναι απόλυτα λογικό.
Συμβαίνει μονάχα όταν δεν υπάρχει η ip και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα, γι' αυτό υπάρχει το ttl.
Αν δεν είναι αυτό τότε....

----------


## freenet

```
E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    15 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
  2     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
  3     3 ms    22 ms     4 ms  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.5]
  4     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-ngia.bliz.awmn [10.26.122.250]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161]
  6     8 ms     8 ms     7 ms  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9  ^C
E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert 10.19.143.13

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     9 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
  2     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
  3     3 ms     5 ms     4 ms  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.5]
  4     9 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gw-ngia.bliz.awmn [10.26.122.250]
  5     5 ms     5 ms     4 ms  ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161]
  6     7 ms    14 ms     8 ms  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9  ^C
```

----------


## papashark

Γουστάρω τρελό routing σήμερα.

O Profitis (#405), 10.80.183.0/24 έχει πέσει, και τα 2 του λινκ είναι κάτω, ούτε και το ΑΡ του δουλεύει, μάλλον διακοπή ρεύματος.

Όμως το φάντασμα του κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα !

Σε αυτό τα 3 πρώτα hop είναι αποτέλεσμα VPN που έκανα στον κόμβο του smarag για να βγω αναγκαστικά από το if του.



```
Tracing route to apollon.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     7 ms    10 ms    21 ms  10.80.193.57
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4    23 ms     9 ms     *     gw-smarag.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.65]
  5    37 ms    18 ms     8 ms  gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn [10.80.195.98]
  6    46 ms    20 ms    21 ms  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.232.101]
  7   334 ms    45 ms    28 ms  10.84.231.100
  8    48 ms    13 ms    27 ms  10.80.199.146
  9    24 ms    17 ms    25 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.6]
 10    64 ms    36 ms    76 ms  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn [10.19.150.10]
 11   115 ms   187 ms   171 ms  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.49]
 12    38 ms    78 ms   147 ms  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 13    60 ms    31 ms    58 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 14    43 ms    75 ms    43 ms  10.19.141.21
 15    61 ms    33 ms   136 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
 16    64 ms    49 ms    50 ms  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.89]
 17  Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.
```


Σε αυτό βγαίνω κανονικά από εμένα, απλώς αντί το routerboard να με σταματήσει αφού το link με τον 405 έχει πέσει, με συνεχίζει βόλτα...  ::  



```
Tracing route to apollon.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sw1jgg.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.232.101]
  5     3 ms     1 ms     2 ms  10.84.231.100
  6    24 ms     3 ms    17 ms  10.80.199.146
  7     5 ms    22 ms    35 ms  gw-arhondas.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.169]
  8    22 ms    38 ms    20 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12    22 ms    28 ms    19 ms  10.19.141.21
 13     *       32 ms    19 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
 14    23 ms    24 ms    77 ms  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.89]
 15    29 ms    13 ms    26 ms  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn [10.45.165.82]
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19    32 ms    20 ms    30 ms  10.19.141.21
 20    40 ms    59 ms    41 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
 21    17 ms    27 ms    31 ms  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.89]
 22    52 ms    51 ms    25 ms  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn [10.45.165.82]
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26    70 ms    61 ms    50 ms  10.19.141.21
 27    46 ms    78 ms    66 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
 28    63 ms    42 ms    58 ms  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.89]
 29    33 ms    68 ms    62 ms  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn [10.45.165.82]
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
```

Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως τα 3 διαδοχικά requst timed out...



Πάρτε και δύο πρωινά για Επίδαυρο, το ένα έφτασε και το δεύτερο που δεν έφτασε ποτέ :




```
Tracing route to 10.90.166.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    29 ms     5 ms     4 ms  10.80.193.57
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  gw-smarag.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.65]
  5     8 ms    76 ms     9 ms  gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn [10.80.195.98]
  6     9 ms    20 ms     *     10.80.189.90
  7    26 ms    13 ms    27 ms  10.90.166.1

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Papashark>tracert 10.90.166.1

Tracing route to 10.90.166.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.80.193.57
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5    12 ms     8 ms     7 ms  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.97]
  6    10 ms     9 ms    23 ms  10.17.119.197
  7    97 ms    10 ms    89 ms  10.17.119.194
  8    46 ms    11 ms    24 ms  bb1.cyberangel.awmn [10.17.111.249]
  9    11 ms    10 ms    23 ms  gw-sw1hfq.skorpina.awmn [10.17.127.74]
 10    14 ms    14 ms    11 ms  10.17.119.202
 11    23 ms    17 ms    66 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 12    53 ms    31 ms    22 ms  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn [10.17.119.194]
 13    43 ms    12 ms    24 ms  bb1.cyberangel.awmn [10.17.111.249]
 14    25 ms    31 ms    16 ms  gw-sw1hfq.skorpina.awmn [10.17.127.74]
 15    93 ms    30 ms    56 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
 16    31 ms    30 ms    58 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 17    21 ms    86 ms    55 ms  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn [10.17.119.194]
 18    63 ms    30 ms    17 ms  bb1.cyberangel.awmn [10.17.111.249]
 19    26 ms    26 ms    15 ms  gw-sw1hfq.skorpina.awmn [10.17.127.74]
 20    32 ms    34 ms    65 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
 21    34 ms    38 ms    25 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 22    58 ms    45 ms    34 ms  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn [10.17.119.194]
 23    36 ms    37 ms    30 ms  bb1.cyberangel.awmn [10.17.111.249]
 24    38 ms    51 ms    73 ms  gw-sw1hfq.skorpina.awmn [10.17.127.74]
 25    61 ms    47 ms    56 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
 26    41 ms    88 ms    88 ms  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 27    57 ms    93 ms    35 ms  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn [10.17.119.194]
 28    36 ms    94 ms    42 ms  bb1.cyberangel.awmn [10.17.111.249]
 29    31 ms    32 ms    43 ms  gw-sw1hfq.skorpina.awmn [10.17.127.74]
 30    61 ms    59 ms    70 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## panoz

μήπως δεν έχουν μπει timers σε όλα τα mikrotik??

----------


## papashark

Ίσως....

Το φοβερό είναι ότι όταν δοκίμασα μετά από 3-4 ώρες, τότε δεν έφευγε το tracert από τον πρώτο router, καθότι είχαν αποσυρθεί όλα τα routes...

----------


## Acinonyx

> μήπως δεν έχουν μπει timers σε όλα τα mikrotik??


Πρόβλημα από timers δημιουργείται μόνο από το link που πέσει και δεν τους έχει ρυθμίσει.

Δηλαδή ακόμη και οι ενδιαμεσοι να μην έχουν ρυθμίσει timers, δεν θα εμφανιστεί πρόβλημα αν δεν πέσουν τα link τους.

Εδώ έχουμε φαντάσματα από πεσίματα κόμβων πολλά hops μακρυα.

Σε λίγο θα ξαναπεράσω κάνα 94άρα να δούμε αν θα κολλήσουν και που.

----------


## Vigor

Σε 2.9.26 Βασίλη?

----------


## sokratisg

> Σε λίγο θα ξαναπεράσω κάνα 94άρα να δούμε αν θα κολλήσουν και που.


Χώσε χώσε!!! Έτσι για να γουστάρουμε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σε 2.9.26 Βασίλη?


Με το mikrotik είμαστε τυφλοί σαν νυχτερίδες! Ότι και να σου πω θα σε γελάσω.

Το σίγουρο ειναι οτι το routing-test είναι ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ TEST ακόμη.

Πόσοι έχουν routing-test αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## Billgout

Δε κρατάτε σε ένα topic την ενημέρωση. Βασίλη, το είχαμε ξεκινήσει αλλού αυτο το τεστ. Εκεί θα δεις ποιοι τρέχουμε το routing-test

----------


## panoz

ο Βασίλης πέρασε την quagga στο mikrotik και ξέρω ένα τουλ. ακόμα άτομο που την έχει βάλει και παίζει καλά.. δεν το ξεκινάτε σιγά σιγά να καθαρίσει λίγο το δίκτυο?? ναι οκ το routing (όχι test) πακέτο από τα rb δεν γλυτώνεται ακόμα, αλλά..

----------


## sokratisg

> ο Βασίλης πέρασε την quagga στο mikrotik και ξέρω ένα τουλ. ακόμα άτομο που την έχει βάλει και παίζει καλά.. δεν το ξεκινάτε σιγά σιγά να καθαρίσει λίγο το δίκτυο?? ναι οκ το routing (όχι test) πακέτο από τα rb δεν γλυτώνεται ακόμα, αλλά..


Το θέμα δεν είναι πως θα μπει η Quagga στο Mikrotik αλλά το γεγονός ότι πολλοί στο Ασύρματο έχουν έκδοση Mikrotik μεταγενέστερη από την 2.9.6 που απ'όσο γνωρίζω "παίρνει" Quagga. Αυτά τα άτομα έχουν πληρώσει άδεια και σίγουρα πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση και σε επίπεδο Mikrotik-Routing.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

route-reflect  ::   ::   ::  

acoul ένα μικρό tutorial παρακαλώ για τα παιδιά!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δε κρατάτε σε ένα topic την ενημέρωση. Βασίλη, το είχαμε ξεκινήσει αλλού αυτο το τεστ. Εκεί θα δεις ποιοι τρέχουμε το routing-test


Σωστό γείτονα, γιατί χάθηκα κι εγώ...

Check this -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=281680#281680

----------


## acoul

Bliz down αλλά το δίκτυο επιμένει να τον ψάχνει σε ατέλειωτα loops ... timers ??


```
 Host                                                              Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. wrap-ap-top.metalab.awmn                                        0.0%     5    4.3   2.2   1.3   4.3   1.2
 2. gw-metalab.vlsi.awmn                                            0.0%     5    9.4   3.2   1.3   9.4   3.5
 3. gw-top.katsaros.awmn                                            0.0%     5    2.8   5.0   2.8   7.6   1.9
 4. gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn                                           0.0%     5    7.4   5.3   3.1   7.4   1.9
 5. wrc.ttel.awmn                                                   0.0%     5    4.3   9.8   3.2  31.9  12.4
 6. gw-ttel.dti.awmn                                                0.0%     5    4.9   7.7   4.8  12.8   3.3
 7. 10.37.56.241                                                    0.0%     5    9.1   9.5   6.2  13.7   2.7
 8. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                     50.0%     5  195.0 106.3  17.6 195.0 125.5
 9. 10.19.143.130                                                   0.0%     4  165.6 104.0  13.0 187.6  85.6
10. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       33.3%     4  156.8 100.0  43.2 156.8  80.3
11. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                       25.0%     4  196.1 165.0 144.9 196.1  27.3
12. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     4  167.3 116.0  20.0 167.3  66.6
13. 10.37.56.241                                                    0.0%     4  169.0 121.3  41.2 169.0  57.6
14. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                      0.0%     4  158.9  98.7  13.2 158.9  76.0
15. 10.19.143.130                                                   0.0%     4  201.5 133.3  46.1 201.5  65.9
16. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       25.0%     4  170.9 123.7  80.1 170.9  45.5
17. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                        0.0%     4  177.9 132.1  45.7 181.4  63.4
18. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     4  167.1 122.7  78.4 167.1  44.3
19. 10.37.56.241                                                    0.0%     4  195.7 130.0  43.7 195.7  64.6
20. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                      0.0%     4  164.8 136.9  61.9 196.5  58.0
21. 10.19.143.130                                                   0.0%     4  169.2 169.2  12.5 372.2 150.4
22. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       25.0%     4  163.1 130.3  40.8 187.1  78.5
23. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                       25.0%     4  177.8 181.6 163.1 204.1  20.8
24. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     4  169.5 162.5 128.3 194.2  27.4
25. 10.37.56.241                                                   25.0%     4  169.4 151.8 129.4 169.4  20.4
26. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                     66.7%     4  156.1 156.1 156.1 156.1   0.0
27. 10.19.143.130                                                  25.0%     4  195.8 179.2 167.9 195.8  14.7
28. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       25.0%     4  170.3 169.2 138.3 199.2  30.4
29. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                       33.3%     3  173.0 156.6 140.2 173.0  23.1
30. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     3  177.3 173.9 146.4 197.9  25.9
```



```
 Host                                                              Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. wrap-ap-top.metalab.awmn                                        0.0%     5    4.3   2.2   1.3   4.3   1.2
 2. gw-metalab.vlsi.awmn                                            0.0%     5    9.4   3.2   1.3   9.4   3.5
 3. gw-top.katsaros.awmn                                            0.0%     5    2.8   5.0   2.8   7.6   1.9
 4. gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn                                           0.0%     5    7.4   5.3   3.1   7.4   1.9
 5. wrc.ttel.awmn                                                   0.0%     5    4.3   9.8   3.2  31.9  12.4
 6. gw-ttel.dti.awmn                                                0.0%     5    4.9   7.7   4.8  12.8   3.3
 7. 10.37.56.241                                                    0.0%     5    9.1   9.5   6.2  13.7   2.7
 8. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                     50.0%     5  195.0 106.3  17.6 195.0 125.5
 9. 10.19.143.130                                                   0.0%     4  165.6 104.0  13.0 187.6  85.6
10. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       33.3%     4  156.8 100.0  43.2 156.8  80.3
11. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                       25.0%     4  196.1 165.0 144.9 196.1  27.3
12. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     4  167.3 116.0  20.0 167.3  66.6
13. 10.37.56.241                                                    0.0%     4  169.0 121.3  41.2 169.0  57.6
14. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                      0.0%     4  158.9  98.7  13.2 158.9  76.0
15. 10.19.143.130                                                   0.0%     4  201.5 133.3  46.1 201.5  65.9
16. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       25.0%     4  170.9 123.7  80.1 170.9  45.5
17. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                        0.0%     4  177.9 132.1  45.7 181.4  63.4
18. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     4  167.1 122.7  78.4 167.1  44.3
19. 10.37.56.241                                                    0.0%     4  195.7 130.0  43.7 195.7  64.6
20. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                      0.0%     4  164.8 136.9  61.9 196.5  58.0
21. 10.19.143.130                                                   0.0%     4  169.2 169.2  12.5 372.2 150.4
22. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       25.0%     4  163.1 130.3  40.8 187.1  78.5
23. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                       25.0%     4  177.8 181.6 163.1 204.1  20.8
24. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     4  169.5 162.5 128.3 194.2  27.4
25. 10.37.56.241                                                   25.0%     4  169.4 151.8 129.4 169.4  20.4
26. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr                                     66.7%     4  156.1 156.1 156.1 156.1   0.0
27. 10.19.143.130                                                  25.0%     4  195.8 179.2 167.9 195.8  14.7
28. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                                       25.0%     4  170.3 169.2 138.3 199.2  30.4
29. gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn                                       33.3%     3  173.0 156.6 140.2 173.0  23.1
30. 10.37.56.246                                                    0.0%     3  177.3 173.9 146.4 197.9  25.9
```

----------


## stafan

> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev 
> 1. wrap-ap-top.metalab.awmn 0.0% 5 4.3 2.2 1.3 4.3 1.2 
> 2. gw-metalab.vlsi.awmn 0.0% 5 9.4 3.2 1.3 9.4 3.5 
> 3. gw-top.katsaros.awmn 0.0% 5 2.8 5.0 2.8 7.6 1.9 
> 4. gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn 0.0% 5 7.4 5.3 3.1 7.4 1.9 
> 5. wrc.ttel.awmn 0.0% 5 4.3 9.8 3.2 31.9 12.4 
> 6. gw-ttel.dti.awmn 0.0% 5 4.9 7.7 4.8 12.8 3.3 
> 7. 10.37.56.241 0.0% 5 9.1 9.5 6.2 13.7 2.7 
> 8. noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr 50.0% 5 195.0 106.3 17.6 195.0 125.5 
> ...


πάντως με την ευκαιρία, καλό είναι το 10.0.0.0/8 (κ.α.) να μην δρομολογείται απο το 10.37.56.241 στο default route noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr (βλ. policy routing, firewall)
πχ


```
 1   chain=forward out-interface=pptp-out1 dst-address=10.0.0.0/8 action
     reject-with=icmp-network-unreachable
```

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς από χθες είναι κάτω το wrap με το interface προς nvak (10.37.56.241) και ένα routerboard (10.37.56.246) με τα interfaces προς xbelis / m0bius λόγω αποτυχημένης απόπειρας αναβάθμισης σε 2.9.26 (γενικά και σε άλλα interfaces μου έκανε κάτι περίεργα  ::  ).
Θα κοιτάξω να τα επαναφέρω σήμερα το βράδυ ώστε να μη δημιουργούνται προβλήματα από τον κόμβο μου.

----------


## acoul

Μην ξεχνάς και την λύση ανοιχτού και ελεύθερου λογισμικού  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Μην ξεχνάς και την λύση ανοιχτού και ελεύθερου λογισμικού


Ενας τόσο μεγάλος κόμβος χρειάζεται κάτι που να το βάλεις και όσο είναι δυνατόν να το ξεχάσεις στο αυτόματο και αυτό να συνεχίζει να παίζει.

Η λύση που λες, χρειάζεται να έχεις πολύ καλή γνώση του θέματος, και πολύ χρόνο να είσαι από πάνω για να το παρακολουθείς...πράγμα που λίγοι μπορούν να κάνουν στο δίκτυο, ειδικά όσοι δουλεύουν σε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## manoskol

> ΟΚ, διορθώθηκε.
> 
> Τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει.



Βάσίλη πάλι τα ίδια .....
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Δες το πάλι προσωρινά εχω κλείσει το bgp με Spooky

----------


## manoskol

Πριν απο λίγο σήκωσα το BGP και πάλι

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
3 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.105]
4 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
5 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
6 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραία!  :: 

Θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές τώρα να δω αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Για λίγα λεπτά θα φέρεται περιεργα.

----------


## eufonia

Traceroute προς τον γειτονικό μου κόμβο apollo, το link μας έχει πέσει μετά από την διακοπή της ΔΕΗ, οπότε προφανώς ακολουθεί την εναλλακτική διαδρομή  ::  


```
eufonia--4:~# traceroute 10.27.231.1
traceroute to 10.27.231.1 (10.27.231.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.246)  0.545 ms  0.912 ms  1.125 ms
 2  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  0.828 ms  1.217 ms  1.633 ms
 3  ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161)  1.209 ms  1.245 ms  1.219 ms
 4  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn (10.2.13.124)  2.992 ms  2.720 ms  40.120 ms
 5  gw-ayis.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.241)  4.277 ms  3.913 ms  3.943 ms
 6  wrc.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.5)  6.179 ms  5.206 ms  5.192 ms
 7  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)  8.929 ms  8.172 ms  14.117 ms
 8  bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn (10.37.56.246)  5.304 ms  7.462 ms  8.984 ms
 9  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226)  21.656 ms  8.217 ms  5.867 ms
10  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  17.364 ms  7.660 ms  7.943 ms
11  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  7.209 ms  10.019 ms  7.835 ms
12  gw-kxrist.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.33)  9.280 ms  18.458 ms  20.400 ms
13  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  13.331 ms  19.490 ms  38.206 ms
14  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  32.818 ms  30.048 ms  9.746 ms
15  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  30.612 ms  10.827 ms  19.771 ms
16  gw-kxrist.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.33)  13.778 ms  41.251 ms  21.172 ms
17  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  14.601 ms  43.859 ms  215.481 ms
18  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  224.300 ms  32.923 ms  36.932 ms
19  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  23.778 ms *  26.165 ms
20  gw-kxrist.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.33)  59.364 ms  33.406 ms  26.281 ms
21  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  47.450 ms  66.172 ms  103.215 ms
22  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  31.094 ms  14.257 ms  56.693 ms
23  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  33.373 ms  69.402 ms  43.018 ms
24  gw-kxrist.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.33)  69.705 ms  58.908 ms  49.402 ms
25  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  36.871 ms  24.410 ms  18.268 ms
26  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  34.305 ms  25.106 ms  33.360 ms
27  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  42.057 ms  39.370 ms *
28  gw-kxrist.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.33)  69.678 ms  114.619 ms  35.044 ms
29  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153)  132.314 ms  51.457 ms  54.234 ms
30  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  38.797 ms  56.936 ms  62.776 ms
```

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to www.apollo.awmn [10.27.231.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  www.apollo.awmn [10.27.231.1]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.22.0.30

Tracing route to router.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.30]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4    12 ms     3 ms     1 ms  router.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.30]

Trace complete.
```

Τωρα εισαι up αλλα τους timers του εχετε βαλει ολοι και ειναι ιδιοι σε ολους ?

----------


## Cha0s

> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 master-gw (10.26.35.65) 0.285 ms 0.253 ms 0.232 ms
> 2 gw-router1 (10.26.35.241) 0.659 ms 0.713 ms 0.563 ms 
> 3 gw-cha0s.top.awmn (10.26.35.174) 2.120 ms 2.238 ms 2.769 ms
> 4 gw-top.tenorism.awmn (10.17.122.142) 3.216 ms 2.186 ms 3.009 ms
> 5 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205) 1.991 ms 2.575 ms 2.848 ms
> 6 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 3.545 ms 7.049 ms 3.290 ms
> * 7 10.19.141.162 (10.19.141.162) 111.457 ms 157.263 ms 62.214 ms*
> 8 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 132.780 ms 135.160 ms 138.194 ms


Και ασυμετρία και χάλια λινκ και χωρίς DNS  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Τωρα εισαι up αλλα τους timers του εχετε βαλει ολοι και ειναι ιδιοι σε ολους ?


Τόσο ο κόμβος μου, όσο και ο apollo παίζουμε με Debian στον router  ::  
Παρ'όλα αυτά, οι timers είναι ρυθμισμένοι με μία επιπλέον γραμμή στο bgpd.conf για παν ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν έχει σημασία με τι παίζετε και τι δηλώνετε.


Αν ο απέναντι κόμβος έχει μικρότερους timers τότε αυτοί επιλέγονται στο συγκεκριμένο peer από το BGP.

Κατ'επέκταση αν κάποιο από τα απέναντι peer είναι mikrotik χωρίς ρυθμισμένους timers, πολύ απλά σας γειώνει την δική σας ρύθμιση και επιλέγει του mikrotik.


Έτσι λειτουργεί το πρωτόκολλο.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για να προλάβω τους γκρινιάριδες θα υπάρχουν κάποιες δοκιμές στον ΤΟΡ (#3201) στην δρομολόγηση. Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.

----------


## eufonia

> Δεν έχει σημασία με τι παίζετε και τι δηλώνετε.
> 
> Αν ο απέναντι κόμβος έχει μικρότερους timers τότε αυτοί επιλέγονται στο συγκεκριμένο peer από το BGP.
> 
> Κατ'επέκταση αν κάποιο από τα απέναντι peer είναι mikrotik χωρίς ρυθμισμένους timers, πολύ απλά σας γειώνει την δική σας ρύθμιση και επιλέγει του mikrotik.
> 
> Έτσι λειτουργεί το πρωτόκολλο.


Δεν το ήξερα αυτό Βαγγέλη, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δοκιμή Τέλος!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## btriad

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω σωστα που ποστάρω εδώ, αλλά τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσε με κάποια ip και από ότι βλέπω στο traceroute μπαίνω σε loop:




```
Tracing route to 10.20.217.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    58 ms    34 ms    93 ms  10.77.91.65
  2    66 ms    71 ms   140 ms  [email protected] [10.77.91.22]
  3    15 ms    71 ms    62 ms  gw.macrx.topgun.awmn [10.34.169.246]
  4    87 ms    51 ms    14 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.252]
  5    48 ms    85 ms   124 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
  6   132 ms    54 ms   102 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
  7    48 ms    28 ms    90 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
  8    36 ms    18 ms    11 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
  9    50 ms    13 ms    63 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 10    20 ms    34 ms    18 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 11   371 ms   155 ms   120 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
 12   137 ms   148 ms    98 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 13    91 ms    58 ms   144 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 14   106 ms   424 ms   470 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 15    80 ms   167 ms   121 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
 16   139 ms   125 ms    59 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 17    84 ms    32 ms    40 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 18   136 ms   126 ms    40 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 19     *      113 ms    36 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
 20     *       96 ms    51 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 21    58 ms    63 ms   119 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 22    71 ms   140 ms   154 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 23    69 ms    52 ms   182 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
 24   110 ms    56 ms    54 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 25    37 ms    45 ms    22 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 26     *      151 ms   125 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 27    39 ms    40 ms   137 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
 28   116 ms    67 ms    45 ms  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn [10.19.141.35]
 29    73 ms   132 ms   148 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 30   118 ms    48 ms   103 ms  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
```

επίσης σε άλλο ip μου δίνει το παρακάτω:



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Cuser>tracert 10.26.35.70

Tracing route to 10.26.35.70 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1   125 ms   100 ms   110 ms  10.77.91.65
  2    50 ms   132 ms    50 ms  10.67.160.21
  3    24 ms    21 ms    19 ms  gw.deysta.tyfeonas.awmn [10.67.160.18]
  4   151 ms    94 ms    12 ms  gw-antonisst-deysta.deysta.awmn [10.67.159.2]
  5    18 ms   105 ms   116 ms  10.34.62.74
  6    38 ms    59 ms    98 ms  10.47.133.234
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
.....
```

τι μπορεί να φταίει; Επειδή είμαι καινούργιος στο δίκτυο, όταν βλέπω τέτοιες καταστάσεις είναι καλό να ειδοποιώ κάποιον ή απλά να προσπαθώ αργότερα; Αν ναι ποιον;

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,

Βασίλης

----------


## bedrock

Παιδάκια ποιος κάνει inject βραδυάτικα περίεργα subnetakia??????????

----------


## Acinonyx

Ανακάλυψα ένα πρόβλημα που υπάρχει εδώ και μερικές μέρες...

Είναι μεταξύ του alexandros και του ysam2.

Ο ysam2 δεν έχει το prefix (10.34.61.0/24) του γειτονα του alexandrou από το link τους!

Αντιθέτως το επιλέγει από την μακρυνή διαδρομή μέσω xtreme-panoz-spirosco.

Επειδή φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει λόγος ο ysam2 να έχει βάλει φίλτρο στο c-class του alex, είναι άλλο ένα bug του bgp routing-test.

Αν μπορείτε δείτε το...

----------


## mbjp

```
traceroute to 10.87.186.2 (10.87.186.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn (10.80.201.13)  2.863 ms  0.327 ms  0.410 ms
 2  gw-vabiris.jstiva.awmn (10.80.204.251)  1.723 ms  1.251 ms  1.982 ms
 3  gw-sv1ceb.jstiva.awmn (10.80.197.106)  14.197 ms  5.031 ms  2.405 ms
 4  10.80.187.201 (10.80.187.201)  2.183 ms  1.698 ms  1.892 ms
 5  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  2.319 ms  2.443 ms  2.277 ms
 6  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  3.680 ms  2.512 ms  3.131 ms
 7  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  2.844 ms  2.241 ms  2.769 ms
 8  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  3.676 ms 10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  2.762 ms  2.315 ms
 9  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  5.150 ms  3.260 ms  2.896 ms
10  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  2.701 ms  3.122 ms  17.804 ms
11  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  3.317 ms  6.805 ms  3.630 ms
12  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  4.013 ms  3.645 ms  3.181 ms
13  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  4.210 ms  6.129 ms  4.025 ms
14  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  3.807 ms  4.101 ms  4.399 ms
```

και απο αλλη διαδρομη



```
traceroute to 10.87.186.2 (10.87.186.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  debian (10.80.201.225)  0.578 ms *  0.275 ms
 2  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  8.942 ms  8.443 ms  8.123 ms
 3  10.80.195.122 (10.80.195.122)  8.032 ms  54.947 ms  9.868 ms
 4  gw-jstiva.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.197.105)  15.431 ms  4.850 ms  5.639 ms
 5  10.80.187.185 (10.80.187.185)  11.977 ms  1.684 ms  1.415 ms
 6  10.80.187.201 (10.80.187.201)  2.067 ms  26.576 ms  7.604 ms
 7  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  16.018 ms  14.505 ms  11.310 ms
 8  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  6.486 ms  26.538 ms  31.490 ms
 9  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  24.187 ms  24.152 ms  22.482 ms
10  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  30.741 ms  10.631 ms  18.327 ms
11  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  19.944 ms  38.037 ms  9.358 ms
12  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  11.964 ms  5.908 ms  11.469 ms
13  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  11.335 ms  11.575 ms  13.154 ms
14  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  14.804 ms  4.494 ms  4.740 ms
15  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  4.317 ms  3.624 ms  6.196 ms
16  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  4.099 ms  5.503 ms  6.435 ms
17  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  8.509 ms  16.618 ms  6.936 ms
18  10.87.186.85 (10.87.186.85)  17.939 ms  18.058 ms  5.283 ms
19  10.80.202.150 (10.80.202.150)  5.700 ms  4.784 ms  5.198 ms
```

  ::

----------


## craven

βρε άνθρωπε βλέπε που κανεις traceroute! το 10.87.186 είναι δικό μου class c και το 10.87.186.2 ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε υπήρχε ποτέ σαν ip... τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις να βρείς εκεί στο πουθενά?!?!  ::

----------


## mbjp

Καποιος κατεβαζε απο αυτη τη διευθυνση στο torrent με 1.7mb/sec και ημουν περιεργος  :: 
παντως ειχα ping reply απο την συγκεκριμενη ip..!

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
  4     *        2 ms     1 ms  gw-climber.sv1cim.awmn [10.21.255.106]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.2.25.252
  6     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap-2.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.20]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn [10.2.44.238]
  8     5 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.34.64.7
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        3 ms  dsl-88-218-14-225.customers.vivodi.gr [88.218.14
.225]
 11     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
 12    22 ms    11 ms     9 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Τι συμβαινει γινεται καμια δοκιμη, απο χθες ειναι on/off το wireless awmn..

----------


## spirosco

Ανεβοκατεβαινει τιποτα ενδιαμεσα μηπως? Δεν εχει παρατηρηθει κατι απο την μερια του server.

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3    20 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.105]
  4    77 ms    10 ms     9 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  5    16 ms     8 ms    35 ms  10.19.140.209
  6    65 ms    46 ms    17 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
  7    14 ms    27 ms     8 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8    40 ms   120 ms    25 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Τωρα παει απο εδω, εχω χασει το δρομο.....καθε tracert και απο αλλου.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Xex...σιγουρα τοτε κατι ανεβοκατεβαινει.

----------


## bedrock

κάτι παίζει στην μεριά του Digi....

όλο το απόγευμα μία πέρναγε απο εκεί...μία κοβότανε....




> τα requests προς το http://www.awmn

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.climber.awmn [10.21.255.93]
  4     1 ms     4 ms     1 ms  gw-climber.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.97]
  5    18 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-aangelis.sw1ggw.awmn [10.87.187.110]
  6     6 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.38.124.102
  7    75 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  8    14 ms    29 ms    29 ms  10.19.140.209
  9     8 ms    22 ms    12 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 10    23 ms    76 ms    18 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 11    10 ms    27 ms    23 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     4 ms    22 ms     2 ms  gw-alasondro.ptoump.awmn [10.27.228.250]
  6     3 ms    13 ms     2 ms  gw-lan.alasondro.awmn [10.27.228.1]
  7     *        3 ms     4 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  8    10 ms     9 ms     4 ms  10.19.140.209
  9    11 ms    31 ms    10 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 10    20 ms    11 ms    36 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 11    12 ms    10 ms    20 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-tompap1.climber.awmn [10.21.255.93]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-climber.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.97]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-aangelis.sw1ggw.awmn [10.87.187.110]
  6     9 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.38.124.102
  7    20 ms     3 ms     6 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  8    22 ms    20 ms    20 ms  10.19.140.209
  9    15 ms    26 ms    19 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 10    27 ms    30 ms    82 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 11    31 ms    36 ms    52 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     8 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     4 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-alasondro.ptoump.awmn [10.27.228.250]
  6    25 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-lan.alasondro.awmn [10.27.228.1]
  7    49 ms     4 ms    12 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  8    80 ms    62 ms     5 ms  10.19.140.209
  9     9 ms     7 ms     8 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
 10    32 ms    29 ms    23 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 11    29 ms    12 ms    15 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

*Τι εγινε με το routing ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

λοιπόν επειδή ο alasondro κάνει ένα μπανάκι αυτή τη στιγμή, σας ενημερώνω επίσημα ότι

ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.

Σωστά κατάλαβες φίλε Κώστα!

Έκανε κάτι δοκιμές (προσπαθεί να ενώσει τους 3 ρούτερς...).

Μας εύχομαι γρήγορη επέμβαση του αγίου πνεύματος.


Βοήθειά μας.

----------


## panoz

χαχαχα!!! καποια στιγμη ούτε μεταξύ μας δεν pingαρόμασταν!!!

lool


Διαλεκτή όσο κάνει ντουζ, κάνε μια καλή και πέτα του το (ρημαδο)mikrotik  ::

----------


## yang

Τι να πω και εγώ...  ::

----------


## panoz

εχεις 9% av.packet loss και παραπονιέσαι??? χαχαχαχα!!!! καποιοι δεν φτανουνε καθόλου!!! looool

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3    <1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.105]
  4    55 ms    52 ms    45 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  5    30 ms    50 ms    31 ms  10.19.140.209
  6    15 ms    21 ms    21 ms  andreas-smart.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.73]
  7    66 ms    34 ms    24 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8    20 ms    61 ms    51 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Και μετα ηρθαν οι μελισσες......(και τα κουνοπια που με καταφαγαν αποψε  ::  )

----------


## yang

Α ετσι ε?
Ας το ανεβάσουμε λίγο τότε  :: 
Μιλάμε πάντα για το http://www.awmn..

----------


## koki

yang ελπίζω από Σεπόλια να μην περνάς κι εσύ από το καταπληκτικό (BGP) link alasondroxrisouladigi  :: 

Φαίνεται το BGP έχει άποψη σχετικά με νέα υποψήφια links  ::

----------


## craven

> Καποιος κατεβαζε απο αυτη τη διευθυνση στο torrent με 1.7mb/sec και ημουν περιεργος 
> παντως ειχα ping reply απο την συγκεκριμενη ip..!


Απ το torrent μπορεί να κατέβασα εγώ από κάποια 10.87.186.8x σε καμιά περίπτωση όμως με 10.87.186.2  ::  δεν υπάρχει καν διεύθυνση στο δίκτυο μου κάτω από 65  ::  τώρα αν κάποιος κατέβαζε με αυτή και τον έκανες και Ping.. είναι λίγο ύποπτο  ::

----------


## yang

> yang ελπίζω από Σεπόλια να μην περνάς κι εσύ από το καταπληκτικό (BGP) link alasondroxrisouladigi 
> 
> Φαίνεται το BGP έχει άποψη σχετικά με νέα υποψήφια links


Οχι, απο εκεί δεν έχω περάσει, τουλάχιστον με προβλήματα.
Μόνο οταν εχω πρόβλημα τσεκάρω τη διαδρομή.  ::

----------


## quam

Δεν γνωρίζω αν το έχεις προσέξει κανείς αυτό ....


```
Tracing route to media.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.132]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    15 ms     4 ms    28 ms  10.26.137.33 
  2     6 ms   120 ms   498 ms  wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1] 
  3    10 ms    35 ms     7 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105] 
  4    47 ms   146 ms    36 ms  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.5] 
  5    35 ms   403 ms   707 ms  gw-ngia.bliz.awmn [10.26.122.250] 
  6   276 ms   548 ms   725 ms  ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161] 
  7   877 ms   645 ms     *     gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124] 
  8    30 ms   474 ms    13 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162] 
  9    30 ms   250 ms   360 ms  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.41] 
 10    92 ms   492 ms    92 ms  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn [10.19.141.74] 
 11    76 ms   880 ms   196 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249] 
 12    32 ms    25 ms    31 ms  10.35.160.66 
 13    52 ms    57 ms   269 ms  gw-ayis.limah.awmn [10.47.135.226] 
 14   151 ms   143 ms   472 ms  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124] 
 15   120 ms   571 ms   912 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162] 
 16   819 ms   139 ms    30 ms  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.41] 
 17    29 ms   227 ms    92 ms  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn [10.19.141.74] 
 18    39 ms   595 ms   290 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249] 
 19   229 ms    55 ms   926 ms  10.35.160.66 
 20   694 ms  1238 ms    51 ms  gw-ayis.limah.awmn [10.47.135.226] 
 21    61 ms   253 ms    25 ms  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124] 
 22    58 ms   389 ms   220 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162] 
 23    50 ms     *        *     gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.41] 
 24    27 ms   593 ms   125 ms  gw-xtreme.panoz.awmn [10.19.141.74] 
 25    49 ms   407 ms    58 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249] 
 26    82 ms    36 ms   203 ms  10.35.160.66 
 27    75 ms   256 ms    98 ms  gw-ayis.limah.awmn [10.47.135.226] 
 28    49 ms   357 ms    31 ms  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124] 
 29    65 ms   257 ms   293 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162] 
 30   110 ms   492 ms   554 ms  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.41] 

Trace complete.
```

----------


## verano

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες δε μπορώ να δω μερικούς κόμβους στα *Β.Π.*, όπως
αυτούς των *limah* και *ayis*, π.χ. :



```
Tracing route to 10.47.135.226 (limah) over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.45.5
  2   183 ms   154 ms    90 ms  gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  3   128 ms   149 ms   171 ms  soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.6]
  4   139 ms   171 ms   128 ms  gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.253]
  5    60 ms    62 ms   102 ms  wrap-2.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.20]
  6   125 ms   109 ms   163 ms  gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn [10.2.44.238]
  7    64 ms   178 ms   160 ms  10.34.64.5
  8    90 ms    96 ms    99 ms  10.34.64.249
  9   130 ms    19 ms    45 ms  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.242]
 10    27 ms    98 ms    87 ms  wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
 11    80 ms   125 ms    85 ms  10.37.56.248
 12   123 ms   215 ms   193 ms  bridge-wrap2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.242]
 13   184 ms   247 ms   196 ms  wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
 14   113 ms   113 ms   282 ms  10.37.56.248
κ.ο.κ.
```

Αντίθετα, "βλέπω" τις περισσότερες φορές τον *bliz*:



```
Tracing route to 10.2.13.161 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.45.5
  2    15 ms    13 ms    10 ms  gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  3     2 ms    13 ms     5 ms  soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.6]
  4     6 ms     8 ms     3 ms  gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.253]
  5     7 ms     7 ms     8 ms  wrap-2.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.20]
  6     8 ms     8 ms     4 ms  gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn [10.2.44.238]
  7     7 ms    11 ms     7 ms  10.34.64.5
  8     5 ms    11 ms     6 ms  10.34.64.249
  9    12 ms     8 ms     8 ms  10.37.56.241
 10    12 ms     8 ms    14 ms  gw-dti.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.100]
 11     8 ms    14 ms     8 ms  10.2.13.161

Trace complete.
```

... και τον *ysam*!



```
Tracing route to ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.25]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.45.5
  2     4 ms     2 ms     8 ms  gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  3     2 ms     4 ms     7 ms  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
  4     7 ms     6 ms     8 ms  gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.82]
  5     5 ms     4 ms    14 ms  gw-arxontas.dmstlab.awmn [10.2.49.92]
  6     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.2.64.254
  7    28 ms     9 ms     6 ms  10.46.166.249
  8    15 ms    15 ms    21 ms  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.209]
  9   590 ms   914 ms    28 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
 10    38 ms    11 ms    12 ms  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.25]

Trace complete.
```

Καμμία ιδέα τι συμβαίνει;
Α, και μετά δυσκολίας έχω πρόσβαση στο forum:



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.45.5
  2     5 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  3     6 ms    10 ms     4 ms  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
  4    12 ms     2 ms     6 ms  gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.82]
  5    11 ms     6 ms    14 ms  gw-arxontas.dmstlab.awmn [10.2.49.92]
  6     6 ms     8 ms     6 ms  10.2.64.254
  7    18 ms    12 ms    10 ms  10.46.166.249
  8  1687 ms  1822 ms  2793 ms  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.209]
  9  1891 ms    40 ms   457 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
 10  1510 ms     *     1694 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 11    69 ms    28 ms    47 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## enaon

Νομίζω ξέρω τι φταίει.

Εχθές, έιχαμε χοντρό πρόβλημα εδω γυρω. Δέν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε πάνω απο ένα peer connected στο bgp, ούτε εγώ, ουτε οι nvak,argi,ayis.

Μας έκανα μερικά restart όλους, μέχρι που έκλεισα το nvak-dti και τα πράγματα επανήλθαν.

Ο ayis όμως, δέν ανέβηκε μετά το restart, δέν τον βλέπω στον αέρα, οπότε μάλλον τον σκότωσα.

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει το ayis - nonos (#3333) - gt_hellas (#2029) - nvak
nonos - gt_hellas έχουν ethernet σύνδεση, κοινό AS και 2 C class

Απο αυτό το λινκ εγώ παίρνω πάντα δύο routes στο Μ/Τ. 
Κάτι στραβό πρέπει να έχει η ρύθμιση κάποιου router.

----------


## ayis

> Νομίζω ξέρω τι φταίει.
> 
> Εχθές, έιχαμε χοντρό πρόβλημα εδω γυρω. Δέν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε πάνω απο ένα peer connected στο bgp, ούτε εγώ, ουτε οι nvak,argi,ayis.
> 
> Μας έκανα μερικά restart όλους, μέχρι που έκλεισα το nvak-dti και τα πράγματα επανήλθαν.
> 
> Ο ayis όμως, δέν ανέβηκε μετά το restart, δέν τον βλέπω στον αέρα, οπότε μάλλον τον σκότωσα.


Ναι, όντως είχε ψοφήσει ο router, συνήθως όταν του δίνεις reboot από το
MikroTik κρεμάει και θέλει on-off για να ξεκινήσει ξανά, μάλλον κάτι
φταίει στη συνεργασία μητρικής – MikroTik. 
Το bgp έχει συνδεθεί με όλους έκτος από τον ttel ( acoul ? ).




> Υπάρχει το ayis - nonos (#3333) - gt_hellas (#2029) - nvak
> nonos - gt_hellas έχουν ethernet σύνδεση, κοινό AS και 2 C class
> 
> Απο αυτό το λινκ εγώ παίρνω πάντα δύο routes στο Μ/Τ.
> Κάτι στραβό πρέπει να έχει η ρύθμιση κάποιου router.


Έχουμε και οι δύο link με τον bliz και με τους gt_hellas-nonos και οι
τελευταίοι δεν έχουν άλλα, οπότε μάλλον για αυτό παίρνεις μόνο δυο 
routes, τα δυο δικά τους, μόνο αυτά παίρνω και εγώ. Περισσότερα παίρνω 
όταν είναι κάτω το link μου με τον bliz.

ayis

ps. αν αργήσω να απαντήσω θα είμαι σε κάποια σκοπιά ..

----------


## ngia

> Νομίζω ξέρω τι φταίει.
> 
> Εχθές, έιχαμε χοντρό πρόβλημα εδω γυρω. Δέν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε πάνω απο ένα peer connected στο bgp, ούτε εγώ, ουτε οι nvak,argi,ayis.
> 
> Μας έκανα μερικά restart όλους, μέχρι που έκλεισα το nvak-dti και τα πράγματα επανήλθαν.
> 
> Ο ayis όμως, δέν ανέβηκε μετά το restart, δέν τον βλέπω στον αέρα, οπότε μάλλον τον σκότωσα.


και μένα με έχεις αφήσει 




> Υπάρχει το ayis - nonos (#3333) - gt_hellas (#2029) - nvak nonos - gt_hellas έχουν ethernet σύνδεση, κοινό AS και 2 C class 
> 
> Απο αυτό το λινκ εγώ παίρνω πάντα δύο routes στο Μ/Τ. 
> Κάτι στραβό πρέπει να έχει η ρύθμιση κάποιου router


δεν πασάρει ο ένας ρουτερ στον άλλον τις διαδρομές, ή το ibgp ή το ospf (ή στατικές) ανάμεσα στους δύο δεν έχουν ρυθμιστεί σωστά

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Υπάρχει το ayis - nonos (#3333) - gt_hellas (#2029) - nvak nonos - gt_hellas έχουν ethernet σύνδεση, κοινό AS και 2 C class 
> 
> Απο αυτό το λινκ εγώ παίρνω πάντα δύο routes στο Μ/Τ. 
> Κάτι στραβό πρέπει να έχει η ρύθμιση κάποιου router
> 
> 
> δεν πασάρει ο ένας ρουτερ στον άλλον τις διαδρομές, ή το ibgp ή το ospf (ή στατικές) ανάμεσα στους δύο δεν έχουν ρυθμιστεί σωστά


Ας ρίξει μια ματιά ο ayis. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτός τους διαχειρίζεται.

----------


## acoul

> Νομίζω ξέρω τι φταίει.
> 
> Εχθές, έιχαμε χοντρό πρόβλημα εδω γυρω. Δέν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε πάνω απο ένα peer connected στο bgp, ούτε εγώ, ουτε οι nvak,argi,ayis.
> 
> Μας έκανα μερικά restart όλους, μέχρι που έκλεισα το nvak-dti και τα πράγματα επανήλθαν.
> 
> Ο ayis όμως, δέν ανέβηκε μετά το restart, δέν τον βλέπω στον αέρα, οπότε μάλλον τον σκότωσα.


Μπορείς να δώσεις λίγα περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πρόβλημα αυτό;

----------


## acoul

Ο papatrexas είναι κάτω εδώ και 24 ώρες. Ο #413 skorpina ή κάποιος ενδιάμεσος, επιμένει να τον ανακοινώνει ... timers boyz & girlz !!


```
* i10.2.68.0/24     10.14.145.100                 100      0 2315 72 3180 410 913 4935 3110 4343 3473 92 616 1286 2581 1084 8580 8635 3507 2125 2435 6754 5078 146 413 6257 i
*>i                 10.37.56.100                  100      0 543 2720 191 4371 4936 3451 3473 92 616 1286 2581 1084 8580 8635 3507 2125 2435 6754 5078 146 413 6257 i
* i                 10.34.62.66                   100      0 2036 2725 2300 1270 191 4371 4936 3451 3473 92 616 1286 2581 1084 8580 8635 3507 2125 2435 6754 5078 146 413 6257
```

και άλλο ένα (jopa):


```
*  10.47.150.0/24   10.2.44.233                            0 1982 3298 6200 6987 2841 1286 123 1552 4371 191 2720 543 1 2315 810 3252 3108 2239 6413 7888 6787 3329 199 2379 38 6311 6468 1431 2134 2027 i
*>i                 10.34.64.7                    100      0 2804 1897 4790 3757 1286 123 1552 4371 191 2720 543 1 2315 810 3252 3108 2239 6413 7888 6787 3329 199 2379 38 6311 6468 1431 2134 2027 i
```

----------


## yang

Μια όψη ακόμα....



```
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  1.037 ms  0.731 ms  1.390 ms
 2  10.17.124.197 (10.17.124.197)  56.459 ms  1.482 ms  1.126 ms
 3  gw-gormir.capvar.awmn (10.17.118.205)  15.588 ms  1.858 ms  16.845 ms
 4  gw-b52.capvar.awmn (10.42.44.73)  3.056 ms  13.607 ms  2.744 ms
 5  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  77.363 ms  3.213 ms  22.289 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * * *

yang-router:~# traceroute 10.2.68.1
traceroute to 10.2.68.1 (10.2.68.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  1.137 ms  0.798 ms  0.732 ms
 2  10.87.194.197 (10.87.194.197)  1.667 ms  1.230 ms  2.093 ms
 3  10.87.194.210 (10.87.194.210)  2.134 ms  2.003 ms  2.814 ms
 4  gw-commando.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.101)  3.192 ms  2.673 ms  2.606 ms
 5  * gw-erasma.jollyroger.awmn (10.38.126.110)  31.300 ms  3.103 ms
 6  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  4.521 ms  35.832 ms  49.722 ms
 7  gw-vassilis.hook.awmn (10.84.230.250)  15.279 ms  5.645 ms  11.472 ms
 8  gw-b52.hook.awmn (10.80.182.195)  12.288 ms  19.877 ms  35.662 ms
 9  gw-b52.capvar.awmn (10.42.44.73)  34.109 ms !N  33.705 ms !N  44.014 ms !N
yang-router:~# traceroute 10.47.150.1
traceroute to 10.47.150.1 (10.47.150.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.913 ms  0.626 ms  2.493 ms
 2  10.17.124.197 (10.17.124.197)  155.465 ms  11.932 ms  79.999 ms
 3  gw-gormir.sidis.awmn (10.17.130.202)  1.342 ms  1.820 ms  1.060 ms
 4  gw-sidis.stean.awmn (10.17.130.209)  99.061 ms  1.666 ms  3.561 ms
 5  gw-stean.litrotis.awmn (10.46.166.225)  12.342 ms  2.804 ms  1.573 ms
 6  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  2.903 ms  3.057 ms  35.208 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  19.998 ms  2.945 ms  19.504 ms
 8  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  69.903 ms !N  2.979 ms !N  2.612 ms !N
yang-router:~#
```

----------


## acoul

το κακό ξεκινάει εκεί που τελειώνουν τα traces ...  ::

----------


## yang

Τελικά, έτσι και περάσεις το "ποτάμι" την έβαψες.  ::  



```
yang-router:~# traceroute 10.2.86.1
traceroute to 10.2.86.1 (10.2.86.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.963 ms  0.989 ms  0.571 ms
 2  gw-attika.apollonas.awmn (10.2.117.230)  1.175 ms  1.149 ms  1.404 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  1.823 ms  1.546 ms  2.056 ms
 4  10.23.32.90 (10.23.32.90)  2.686 ms  2.771 ms  2.286 ms
 5  gw-ririco.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.37)  3.867 ms  2.763 ms  2.787 ms
 6  10.17.121.59 (10.17.121.59)  3.635 ms  4.211 ms  7.316 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * *
yang-router:~#
```

----------


## spirosco

Συνηθως οταν το trace βγαζει * και δεν προχωραει απο εναν router, τοτε σημαινει 
πως αυτος ο router μαλλον δεν εχει στο routing table του το prefix αυτου που κανει 
το trace με αποτελεσμα να μην ξερει πως να δρομολογησει το reply.

----------


## Rooster

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.162]
> 
> 1 * <1 ms <1 ms 10.48.220.1
> 2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.129]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.138]
> 4 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.79.241
> 5 17 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-alexa.jamesbond.awmn [10.21.253.100]
> 6 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.42.48.249
> 7 6 ms 4 ms 15 ms gw-maxfuels.b52.awmn [10.42.44.113]
> ...


  ::

----------


## vangel

Tool: Trace Route 
Date: 08/09/06 15:13:14

Parameters

***********

Address: 10.19.146.162

Max Hops: 32

Timeout (msec): 1000

Ping Size: 64


Results

Hop	Time	IP Address	Resolved Name

**************************************************

1 < 0.001 10.2.117.1 router.attika.awmn 
2 0.014 10.17.124.197 Unavailable] 
3 0.019 10.17.118.205 gw-gormir.capvar.awmn 
4 0.040 10.42.44.73 gw-b52.capvar.awmn 
5 0.079 10.42.44.242 gw-b52.dataclub.awmn 
6 0.024 10.42.49.102 gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn 
7 0.006 10.17.136.198 [Unavailable] 
8 0.016 10.17.119.194 gw-spirosco.anman.awmn 
9 0.005 10.17.111.246 gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn 
10 0.020 10.17.111.249 bb1.cyberangel.awmn 
11 0.053 10.42.44.246 gw-b52.koem.awmn 
12 0.055 10.42.44.73 gw-b52.capvar.awmn 
13 0.012 10.42.44.242 gw-b52.dataclub.awmn 
14 0.006 10.42.49.102 gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn 
15 0.071 10.17.136.198 [Unavailable] 
16 0.040 10.17.119.194 gw-spirosco.anman.awmn 
17 0.130 10.17.111.246 gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn 
18 0.051 10.17.111.249 bb1.cyberangel.awmn 
19 0.011 10.42.44.246 gw-b52.koem.awmn 
20 0.009 10.42.44.73 gw-b52.capvar.awmn 
21 0.010 10.42.44.242 gw-b52.dataclub.awmn 
22 0.054 10.42.49.102 gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn 
23 0.047 10.17.136.198 [Unavailable] 
24 0.028 10.17.119.194 gw-spirosco.anman.awmn 
25 0.030 10.17.111.246 gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn 
26 0.013 10.17.111.249 bb1.cyberangel.awmn 
27 0.015 10.42.44.246 gw-b52.koem.awmn 
28 0.021 10.42.44.73 gw-b52.capvar.awmn 
29 0.028 10.42.44.242 gw-b52.dataclub.awmn 
30 0.142 10.42.49.102 gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn 
31 0.019 10.17.136.198 [Unavailable] 
32 0.261 10.17.119.194 gw-spirosco.anman.awmn
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ή αλλιώς: TRACE LOOP!!!  ::

----------


## B52

Καποιο routeri εχει φαει frick....



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.19.146.162
traceroute to 10.19.146.162 (10.19.146.162), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.530 ms  0.297 ms  0.150 ms
 2  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  1.822 ms  1.131 ms  1.226 ms
 3  gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn (10.42.49.102)  2.360 ms  3.196 ms  1.787 ms
 4  gw-tlogic.babba.awmn (10.17.136.198)  11.493 ms  3.251 ms  2.796 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.194)  2.226 ms  2.649 ms  2.421 ms
 6  gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.246)  5.219 ms  4.492 ms  17.425 ms
 7  bb1.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.249)  3.924 ms  4.812 ms  12.608 ms
 8  gw-b52.koem.awmn (10.42.44.246)  4.050 ms  5.236 ms  5.213 ms
 9  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  7.035 ms  7.935 ms  8.816 ms
10  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  14.713 ms  12.937 ms  5.964 ms
11  gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn (10.42.49.102)  8.019 ms  7.762 ms  28.884 ms
12  gw-tlogic.babba.awmn (10.17.136.198)  14.291 ms  9.824 ms  8.954 ms
13  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.194)  28.025 ms  12.532 ms  21.821 ms
14  gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.246)  12.164 ms  10.824 ms  12.766 ms
15  bb1.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.249)  13.902 ms  16.473 ms  14.928 ms
16  gw-b52.koem.awmn (10.42.44.246)  10.551 ms  13.191 ms  8.356 ms
17  * router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  11.547 ms  19.228 ms
18  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  8.035 ms  10.359 ms  15.941 ms
19  gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn (10.42.49.102)  13.999 ms  61.144 ms  8.538 ms
20  gw-tlogic.babba.awmn (10.17.136.198)  18.277 ms  12.366 ms  9.577 ms
21  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.194)  15.163 ms  25.480 ms  48.659 ms
22  gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.246)  31.651 ms  28.995 ms  31.783 ms
23  bb1.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.249)  13.611 ms  14.759 ms  17.492 ms
24  gw-b52.koem.awmn (10.42.44.246)  17.341 ms  18.592 ms  31.834 ms
25  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  49.486 ms  13.690 ms  15.154 ms
26  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  9.352 ms  12.246 ms  17.460 ms
27  gw-dataclub.tlogic.awmn (10.42.49.102)  65.579 ms  14.591 ms  18.797 ms
28  gw-tlogic.babba.awmn (10.17.136.198)  23.803 ms  22.474 ms *
29  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.194)  27.931 ms  36.183 ms  31.379 ms
30  gw-anman.cyberangel.awmn (10.17.111.246)  28.934 ms  33.328 ms  25.822 ms
```

----------


## spirosco

Ας ριξει καποιος μια ματια στους επιμαχους routers. Σε καποιον εχει ξεμεινει το prefix του andrea, ο οποιος μαλλον ειναι down.
http://nagios.awmn.net/cgi-bin/extinfo. ... st=andreas

----------


## mojiro

from zebra with love...



```
*> 0.0.0.0          10.86.87.139                           0 4371 4936 3451 2581 1286 ?
```



```
4371 191 1270 7390 7384 4281 8505 8530 2036 4704 2239 6413 199 2379 38 2775 4167 6459 3990 7830 4218 6200 6987 66 737 2435 2125 3507 4119 4483 6308 8415 7284 7578 8029 9851 6692 6283 6628 6445 5000
```



```
4371 6674 4492 841 2125 3507 4119 6980 543 1 2315 810 956 706 1453 2053 3789 3116 4530 2366 6696 2514 4002 616 1286 3757 941 199 6413 3127 2165 6019 7187 1570
```



```
4371 6674 4492 841 2125 3507 4119 6980 543 1 2482 7800 931 34 1589 841 2125 4500 3200 3914 4953 38 6840 1702 3990 7830 4218 4405 2841 1286 3757 941 199 2379 4790 1897 2804 6275 1982 1819 2523 6357
```

----------


## mojiro

στον 10.80.190.126 φτανει το trace

----------


## mojiro

φιλτραρισμενη Λουπα ? 




> 4371 191 1270 2662 1897 2804 2801 941 199 2379 4790 3757 1286 45 5023 6980 4119 4483 6308 8415 3115 3629 4272 4263 4 6674 2339 1653 4529 3320

----------


## mojiro

θα γινουν προσωρινες δοκιμες/αλλαγες στο routing των κομβων 4371 & 1832.

τα AS που θα αποσχοληθουν: 1832, 4371, 43712, 65000
τα subnets που θα απασχοληθουν: 10.86.87.0/24, 10.86.89.0/24

δε νομιζω οτι θα επιρεαστει τιποτα εκτος απο τον κομβο 1832 και τον
server του κομβου 4371, ωστοσο αμα δειτε τιποτε παραξενο αναφερετε...

σε 2 ωρες το πολυ θα ειναι ολα και παλι ενταξει.

----------


## mojiro

Οι δοκιμες τελειωνουν

και παρεπιπτοντως

οι κομβοι 4371 & 1552 εχουν bblink και ανταλασουν routes...




> *4371* 6674 4492 841 1589 6401 6718 3757 4790 1897 2662 3749 2117 7384 4281 8505 8530 2036 1 6275 1982 3210 123 *1552* 3132 7081 6353 1790 23 3451 2581 1084 8580 1397 1401 1974 4410 7430
> 
> *4371* 6674 4492 841 1589 6401 6718 3757 4790 1897 2662 3749 2117 7384 4281 8505 8530 2036 1 6275 1982 3210 123 *1552* 3132 7081 6353 1790 23 3451 2581 1084 8580 1397 1401 1974 4410 7430 6209
> 
> 4371 1552 123 4212
> 4371 1552 3132
> 4371 1552 3132 7081

----------


## mojiro

οι δοκιμες τελειωσαν

το 65000 AS καταργηθηκε

μπηκε το 43712 ως δευτερευων στον κομβο μεχρι να βρεθει μια σωστη
λυση για κοινα AS μεταξυ των mikrotik & quagga, χωρις το patch του
acinonyx.

----------


## MerNion

Ετσι για να κάνω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο trace route post  :: 



> C:\Documents and Settings\Constantinos>tracert http://www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.2.17.33
> 2 72 ms 52 ms 47 ms ap.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.60]
> 3 404 ms 53 ms 60 ms gw-bliz.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
> 4 67 ms 99 ms 251 ms gw-nvak.dti.awmn [10.14.145.97]
> ...


και αν δεν είχα βάλει μόνο 30 Hop ποιος ξέρει που θα σταμάταγε  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Η ακτινογραφία μίας σκουλικαντέρας :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry260

Οποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει μήπως και βγεί συμπέρασμα για το ποιός κόμβος την προκαλεί.

----------


## mojiro

οι λουπες σου, αν και φιλτραρισμενες, απο καποιον στη διαδρομη



> 4371 1552 123 1286 616 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 *3166* *280* 2033
> 
> 4371 1552 123 1286 616 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 *3166* *280* 2033 3228


και ο πραγματικος εαυτος σου



> 4371 7051 3990 6474 7091 *280*
> 4371 7051 3990 6474 7091 *280* *3166*
> 4371 7051 3990 6474 7091 *280* 7234
> 4371 7051 3990 6474 7091 *280* 7234 2851
> 4371 7051 3990 6474 7091 *280* 7234 2851 4875


edit

τους 2033 3228 δε τους βλεπω ξανα στο routing table
o 3166 με προβληματιζει απο τους γειτονες σου

ωστοσο το πραγματικο προβλημα ενδεχομενως να ειναι
πολυ εξω απο την γειτονια σου

----------


## mojiro

ενονωντας τους 2 πινακες (αν και δεν ειναι σωστο παντα)




> *4371* 1552 123 1286 616 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 *3166 280* 7091 3990 6474 7051 *4371*

----------


## mojiro

(έμμεσα) μεσω του 616 μου ερχονται




> 4371 1552 123 1286 *616* 633 2125 3507 4119 4483 6459 3990 1702 1064 38 *51*
> 4371 1552 123 1286 *616* 633 2125 3507 4119 4483 6459 3990 1702 1064 38 *51* 5026
> 4371 1552 123 1286 *616* 633 2125 3507 4119 4483 6459 3990 1702 1064 38 *51* 5026 1431
> 4371 1552 123 1286 *616* 633 2125 3507 4119 4483 6459 3990 1702 1064 38 *51* 5026 1431 2134
> 
> 4371 1552 123 1286 *616* 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 3166 *280* 2033
> 4371 1552 123 1286 *616* 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 3166 *280* 2033 3228


επισης ο κομβος 51 μου ερχεται και απο αλλη διαδρομη



> 4371 6674 4492 841 1589 6401 6718 1 2036 4704 2239 6413 199 2379 38 *51*

----------


## spirosco

Ο 3166 με τι router/version παιζει?

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ mojiro για το path :




> 4371 1552 123 1286 616 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 3166 280 2033 3228


Μπορείς να μου δώσεις και τα paths 4371-6476 και 4371-8580 ;


Ψάχνοντας τους κοινούς κόμβους στις διάφορες διαδρομές πρέπει να περιορισθούμε στους εξής δύο υπόπτους :

α) 6474 dataclub με 5 στα 5 (Τάσο ακούς)
β) 8580 Patissia με 4 στα 5




> 4371 1552 123 1286 616 *6474* 3990 6459 841 2125 *8580* 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 3166 280 2033
> 
> 7091 *6474* 1974 1401 1397 *8580* 8635 2851 7234 280 2033
> 
> 3166 66 6987 2841 1286 123 1552 4371 7051 3990 6459 841 2125 *8580* 7588 4410 1974 *6474* 7091 280 2033
> 
> 7234 7902 6830 5078 146 413 616 *6474* 7091 280 2033
> 
> 1286 616 *6474* 3990 6459 841 2125 *8580* 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 3166 280 2033 i




Κανεις κανένα άλλο path ?

edit : Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο για το path

----------


## spirosco

```
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.119.130
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path

*>i10.2.36.0/24     10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 3166 280 2033 i

*>i10.2.50.0/24     10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 6474 3990 6459 841 2125 8580 45 5023 4483 4119 6501 1397 4218 737 66 3166 280 2033 3228 i
```

Εγω πιο πολυ υποπτευομαι καποιον απο τους γειτονες του Νικου, με την λογικη 
οτι ειναι οι πρωτοι στην αλυσιδα που πρεπει να αποσυρουν τα invalid routes.

O fightclub τα αφαιρεσε προτου του ερθουν παλι απο αλλο interface.
O 3166 γνωριζουμε αν τα αφαιρεσε?

edit. Δεν ψαχνουμε για καποιον router που αφαιρεσε τα αρχικα σωστα routes
κι επειτα τα ξαναπηρε απο αλλον γειτονα. Αυτο ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο εφοσον δεν προκειται για δικα του routes.

----------


## MAuVE

> O 3166 γνωριζουμε αν τα αφαιρεσε?


Δεν θεωρώ τον 3166 (tse0123) σαν ύποπτο πρώτης γραμμής γιατί ενώ υπάρχουν οι λούπες fightclub-tse0123 και fightclub-tireas δεν είδα λούπα tse0123-tireas.

Αν τη δουλειά την έκανε ο 3166, πιστεύω θα το μάθαινα και από τον tireas

----------


## mojiro

νεα κολπα...




> 4371 1552 123 1286 45 8580
> 4371 1552 123 1286 45 8580 1084 2581 3451 3210 1982 6275 1 3170 3180 72 2113 7659 4016 7051 4266 6202 6561 9334 2121 4290





> 4371 1552 123 3210 1982 6275
> 4371 1552 123 3210 1982 6275 1 3170 2801 45 1286 2581 1084 4704 2036 2725 2300 6401 6718 3757 941 38 51 5026 1431 2134 2027





> 4371 191 1270 2662 2510 199 3329 4758 2775 38 6311 827 2113 7659 5024 84
> 4371 191 1270 2662 3749 3757 1286 616 92 3473 3451 2581 1084 4704 2239 6413 199 2379 38 941 2801 45 8580 6063





> 4371 191 4167 2775 4758 8959 3665
> 4371 191 4167 2775 4758 8959 3665 2315 1 1966 38 6311 827 7522 3914 7830 3990 7051 4266 2277 23 323





> 4371 4936 3664 3067 2198
> 4371 4936 3664 3067 2198 6561 1107 1982 3298 6696 2366 2113 7659 3667 6202 4266 7051 3990 6474 616 92 3473 4343 5091 4423 7561 9252 4357





> 4371 6674 2339 2288 5091
> 4371 6674 2339 2288 5091 4343 3110 4935 913 410 416 6038





> 4371 6674 4 2523 2514 6696
> 4371 6674 4 2523 2514 6696 2366 2113 827 6311 38 4953 3914 7522





> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 38 6311 827 2113 72 240 416 410 913 3914 8835 6812 234 3474 1897 6474 616 1286 2581 3451 23 2277 3890 238
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 398
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 4530
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 4530 3116
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 4530 3116 4897
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 4530 3116 4897 6934
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 4530 9176
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 7154





> 4371 7051 3990 6459 4483 5023 45 1286 3757 6718 1 2590 3701 7303
> 4371 7051 3990 6459 4483 5023 6980 543 2720


εδω και 20-30 λεπτα τροει φλασιες η δρομολογηση...
ολα τα μακρυναρια ειναι ακυρα...!

----------


## tlogic

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι γίνεται εδώ:



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  laptop.tlogic.awmn (10.42.47.5)                        0.099ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns.tlogic.awmn (10.42.47.1)                            0.947ms
 2:  wrap1.tlogic.awmn (10.42.47.225)                       1.455ms
 3:  gw-tlogic.dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.101)                 2.255ms
 4:  10.42.49.246 (10.42.49.246)                            3.082ms
 5:  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn (10.35.160.66)                   14.832ms
 6:  gw-69eyes.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.81)                 26.505ms
 7:  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn (10.86.87.118)                  38.489ms
 8:  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)               asymm  6  80.334ms
 9:  10.38.124.101 (10.38.124.101)                        asymm  7  84.767ms
10:  no reply
11:  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.119.198)              asymm  6 434.856ms
12:  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)               asymm  6  22.174ms
13:  gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81)                 asymm  5 109.833ms
14:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm  6  99.678ms
15:  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                 asymm  6  46.826ms
16:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm  7  80.310ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 16 back 7
```

Για ποιο λόγο δεν προτιμάει αυτή τη διαδρομή:



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn
 1:  laptop.tlogic.awmn (10.42.47.5)                        0.168ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns.tlogic.awmn (10.42.47.1)                            0.840ms
 2:  wrap1.tlogic.awmn (10.42.47.225)                       2.362ms
 3:  gw-tlogic.dataclub.awmn (10.42.49.101)                 5.495ms
 4:  10.42.49.246 (10.42.49.246)                           22.006ms
 5:  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)                    46.165ms
 6:  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                  30.285ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6
```

Και το BGP λέει:



```
BGP routing table entry for 10.19.143.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Not advertised to any peer
  6474 1897 2804 2801
    10.42.49.101 (metric 20) from 10.42.47.225 (10.42.47.225)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Sep  9 10:44:12 2006
```

Δηλαδή: dataclub -> limah -> ayis -> ysam2

----------


## mojiro

διοτι καποιος εχει περασει στο BGP μεσα




> *10.19.143.0/24 - 10.86.87.139*
> 0 4371 1552 123 1286 45 2801
> 
> *10.19.143.13/32 - 10.86.87.139*
> 0 4371 4936 3451 2581 1084 8580 45 2801


ή ακομα χειροτερα θα μπορουσε να ειχε βαλει ενα στατικο route
μεσα στον πινακα του, και να ψαχνομασταν ακομα χειροτερα

----------


## tlogic

> διοτι καποιος εχει περασει στο BGP μεσα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.19.143.0/24 - 10.86.87.139*
> 0 4371 1552 123 1286 45 2801
> 
> ...


Χμμ ωραίος!

Και ρωτάω τώρα εγώ εφόσον υποτίθεται πως όλοι έχουν βάλει τα φίλτρα
στα mikrotik τους πως κυκλοφορεί ακόμα αυτό το route;

----------


## B52

> Και ρωτάω τώρα εγώ εφόσον υποτίθεται πως όλοι έχουν βάλει τα φίλτρα
> στα mikrotik τους πως κυκλοφορεί ακόμα αυτό το route;


Γιατι ειναι 10.0.0.0 = accept  ::

----------


## tlogic

> Γιατι ειναι 10.0.0.0 = accept


Ναι αλλά το prefix length είναι από 9 έως 24 επομένως
τα routes με /25 /26 /27 .. /32 τα κόβουν.

Και αυτό που έγραψε ο mojiro είναι /32  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> διοτι καποιος εχει περασει στο BGP μεσα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.19.143.0/24 - 10.86.87.139*
> ...


Γιατι αν δεν εχει 2.8.28 ή 2.9.XX routing-test, τα φιλτρα ΔΕΝ δουλευουν.
Και δεν νομιζω οτι ολοι εχουν βαλει φιλτρα.

----------


## acoul

Αυτοί που βάζουν φίλτρα πάντως προστατεύονται από τέτοια προβλήματα και δεν τα μεταφέρουν παραδίπλα !! Είναι και υπόμνημα τα φίλτρα.

----------


## MAuVE

Μία σκουλικαντέρα για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε :

Long AS path 

7234 2851 8635 8580 2125 3507 4119 6980 7303 3701 2590 *1* 2315 72 913 4935 3110 4343 3473 6357 2523 6202 6801 8221 431 2922 3312 1124 270 4266 4973 3956 633 3929 1966 38 2775 4167 191 4371 6674 2339 3451 2581 413 6257 7347 3210 3451 7603 4016 7051 7284 7578 8029 9851 6692 6283 6628 6445 5000 5001 

received from 10.2.8.141: More than configured MAXAS-L

O 5001 δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή. 

Πλην όμως κάποιος/κάποιοι τον διαφημίζουν.

Για τον προηγούμενό του κόμβο από εδώ είναι μόνο 11 hops :

7091 6474 616 92 3473 2331 1806 6283 6628 6445 5000

Για τον ανύπαρκτο, 62 hops.

Οι παραπάνω πρώτοι 40-45 κόμβοι δεν έχουν βάλει το φίλτρο καταπολέμησης σκουλικαντέρων.

Δαμιανέ, καλά οι νέοι, αλλά και εσύ - το Νο *1*

----------


## mojiro

ο 4371 το βραδυ στις 3+ μεχρι τις 9:40 ηταν κολημενος, τωρα αμα
φταιει δε ξερω...

----------


## B52

Τελειωνει η ζωη της σε λιγο καιρο.... (σκουλικαντέρα)....  ::

----------


## mojiro

επισης, εχουμε πει ΟΧΙ σε ορισμενα φιλτρα, για να μπορουμε να βλεπουμε
το προβλημα και να ψαχνουμε την λυση του.

----------


## B52

> επισης, εχουμε πει ΟΧΙ σε ορισμενα φιλτρα, για να μπορουμε να βλεπουμε
> το προβλημα και να ψαχνουμε την λυση του.


..σαν πια φιλτρα δηλαδη ?

----------


## dti

> Μία σκουλικαντέρα για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε :
> 
> Long AS path 
> 
> 7234 2851 8635 8580 2125 3507 4119 6980 7303 3701 2590 *1* 2315 72 913 4935 3110 4343 3473 6357 2523 6202 6801 8221 431 2922 3312 1124 270 4266 4973 3956 633 3929 1966 38 2775 4167 191 4371 6674 2339 3451 2581 413 6257 7347 3210 3451 7603 4016 7051 7284 7578 8029 9851 6692 6283 6628 6445 5000 5001
> 
> Δαμιανέ, καλά οι νέοι, αλλά και εσύ - το Νο *1*


Κι όμως τα έχω βάλει όλα... 2.9.28

----------


## mojiro

daily report :

εκτος απο τα μακρυναρια, βαζω και τα τριγυρω τους




> 4371 191 1270 2662 1897 4790
> 4371 191 1270 2662 1897 4790 2379 199 6413 2239 4704 1084 2581 1286 123 3210 3451 2339 1653 7425 2277 23 1265 405 8502
> 
> 4371 191 1270 2662 3749 2117
> *4371* 191 1270 2662 3749 2117 516 3929 633 2125 8580 1397 4218 7830 3914 913 72 2804 1897 6474 3990 7051 *4371* 4936
> 4371 191 1270 2662 3749 2117 7384
> 
> 4371 191 4167 2775 4758 8959 3665
> 4371 191 4167 2775 4758 8959 3665 2315 1 1966 38 6311 827 7522 3914 7830 3990 7051 4266 2277 23 323
> ...


ο 5000/5001 ειναι και παλι up




> 4371 7651 7603 3451 3473 2331 1806 6283
> 4371 7651 7603 3451 3473 2331 1806 6283 6628
> 4371 7651 7603 3451 3473 2331 1806 6283 6628 6445
> 4371 7651 7603 3451 3473 2331 1806 6283 6628 6445 5000
> 4371 7651 7603 3451 3473 2331 1806 6283 6628 6445 5000 5001

----------


## B52

Eμενα μου το φερνει απο 'δω..



```
   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*>i10.24.51.0/24    10.80.182.195                 100      0 92 3473 2331 1806 6283 6628 6445 5000 i
*>i10.40.183.0/24   10.80.182.195                 100      0 92 3473 2331 1806 6283 6628 6445 5000 5001 i
```

----------


## mojiro

επισης... απο τις 12 μεχρι τις 3 που κολησε ο 4371, ετρεχε νεα ver mtik

οπως και τωρα δηλαδη.... αντε να δουμε... καμια λουπα ακομα...




> *4371* 191 1270 2662 3749 2117 516 3929 633 2125 8580 1397 4218 7830 3914 913 72 2804 1897 6474 3990 7051 *4371* 4936


4936 ειναι down

----------


## mojiro

*Δε κοιτατε λιγο το μαυρο χαλι που κανετε* ?


> *7522
> 3929
> 161*






```
*> 10.41.228.224/27 10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 7830 3914 7522 ?
```



```
*> 10.29.79.12/30   10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 1702 1064 38 1966 3929 ?

*> 10.46.165.244/30 10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 1702 1064 38 1966 3929 ?

*> 10.46.167.64/29  10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 1702 1064 38 1966 3929 ?
*> 10.46.167.195/32 10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 1702 1064 38 1966 3929 ?
*> 10.46.167.196/32 10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 1702 1064 38 1966 3929 ?
*> 10.46.167.197/32 10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 1702 1064 38 1966 3929 ?
```



```
*> 10.80.207.64/27  10.86.87.139                           0 4371 6674 2339 3451 3473 161 ?

*> 10.84.230.128/26 10.86.87.139                           0 4371 6674 2339 3451 3473 161 ?
```

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     3 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.32.55.202
  4     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-openhaimer.dataclub.awmn [10.42.49.253]
  5    19 ms    15 ms     7 ms  10.42.49.246
  6    43 ms    18 ms    13 ms  qw-limah.ayis.awmn [10.47.135.225]
  7   555 ms  1349 ms   561 ms  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.25]
  8   409 ms   402 ms   201 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Εδω και αρκετη ωρα γινετε αυτο, γινονται τιποτα δοκιμες  ::

----------


## mbjp

επεσε ο jamesbond.irc.awmn και αντε να τον βρεις..



```
traceroute to 10.21.253.65 (10.21.253.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  0.556 ms  1.689 ms  0.881 ms
 2  gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.195.122)  3.753 ms  0.989 ms  0.811 ms
 3  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97)  3.034 ms  47.460 ms  106.406 ms
 4  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  27.929 ms  7.573 ms  4.492 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  4.798 ms  5.822 ms  12.571 ms
 6  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  4.584 ms  6.262 ms  8.677 ms
 7  10.42.49.246 (10.42.49.246)  13.154 ms  4.567 ms  8.025 ms
 8  10.45.166.249 (10.45.166.249)  25.293 ms  36.706 ms  30.854 ms
 9  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  11.838 ms  8.289 ms  4.028 ms
10  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  5.500 ms  11.917 ms  20.540 ms
11  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  22.957 ms  6.677 ms  5.489 ms
12  10.42.49.246 (10.42.49.246)  16.844 ms  24.178 ms  16.505 ms
13  10.45.166.249 (10.45.166.249)  12.319 ms  33.987 ms  11.119 ms
14  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  27.451 ms  22.247 ms  17.271 ms
15  * gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  41.567 ms  31.744 ms
16  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  28.379 ms  43.602 ms  39.674 ms
17  10.42.49.246 (10.42.49.246)  17.523 ms  14.210 ms  31.375 ms
18  10.45.166.249 (10.45.166.249)  35.817 ms  12.276 ms  46.302 ms
19  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  38.218 ms  49.487 ms  19.233 ms
20  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  31.037 ms  19.132 ms  47.514 ms
21  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  58.776 ms  53.636 ms  22.435 ms
22  10.42.49.246 (10.42.49.246)  23.341 ms  29.127 ms  32.527 ms
23  10.45.166.249 (10.45.166.249)  36.615 ms  17.143 ms  8.247 ms
24  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  19.246 ms  25.659 ms  24.000 ms
25  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  18.210 ms *  46.205 ms
26  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49)  13.886 ms  27.208 ms  38.472 ms
27  10.42.49.246 (10.42.49.246)  25.560 ms  19.197 ms  29.747 ms
28  10.45.166.249 (10.45.166.249)  36.111 ms  28.001 ms  22.751 ms
29  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.249)  56.582 ms  50.864 ms  56.628 ms
30  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  80.896 ms  26.883 ms  14.277 ms
router:~#
```

αλλα κατα τ'αλλα στο bgp path



```
  0 23 3451 2581 1286 3757 4790 1897 2662 2510 199 2379 913 72 2113 2366 2259 913 2628 2514 i
```

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.275 ms  0.219 ms  0.202 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.sinonick.awmn (10.26.35.190)  0.812 ms  0.829 ms  0.637 ms
 3  gw-sinonick.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.56.253)  3.811 ms  2.015 ms  2.401 ms
 4  gw-m0rphy.lixoudis.awmn (10.24.56.250)  2.541 ms  2.202 ms  2.078 ms
 5  gw-lixoudis.jollyroger.awmn (10.24.55.189)  7.585 ms  11.247 ms  7.818 ms
 6  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)  11.986 ms  18.771 ms  3.837 ms
 7  gw-erasma.commando.awmn (10.38.126.102)  17.209 ms  11.066 ms  23.059 ms
 8  10.87.194.209 (10.87.194.209)  10.979 ms  13.341 ms  7.874 ms
 9  10.87.194.198 (10.87.194.198)  869.987 ms  698.347 ms  120.394 ms
10  gw-attika.apollonas.awmn (10.2.117.230)  380.073 ms  373.964 ms  1029.325 ms
11  * gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  393.072 ms  24.463 ms
12  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  8.566 ms *  470.922 ms
13  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  459.169 ms  138.608 ms  302.131 ms
14  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  421.328 ms  288.677 ms  432.737 ms
15  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  50.177 ms  65.158 ms  233.595 ms
```

Η Comdex μας μάρανε... δεν κοιτάμε τα χάλια μας με τις πρώτες βροχές *κάθε* χρόνο  :: 

Πέφτουν 2-3 λινκ και ανακαλύπτουμε τα χάλια μας από τις 'εναλλακτικές'...

----------


## B52

Κατι προβλημα παιζει με hook ενημερωσα και παει να κοιταξει...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν φαίνεται να περνάμε από hook αν και είναι ασύμετρο το trace οποτε μπορεί να περνάμε και απο εκεί και να μην φαίνεται  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
*  10.18.217.0/24   10.20.222.41                           0 4208 1766 1790 4272 3629 3210 4190 4410 7588 8580 45 2801 941 38 1966 1 2590 1397 1401 1974 6474 3990 7051 4016 6421 2581 413 146 5078 4904 1286 616 92 3473 2331 i
*>                  10.20.220.73                           0 9851 8029 7578 7284 8415 6308 4483 5023 45 2801 941 38 1966 1 2590 1397 1401 1974 6474 3990 7051 4016 6421 2581 413 146 5078 4904 1286 616 92 3473 2331 i
```

Αυτό δεν ανακοινώνεται για παραπάνω από μία βδομάδα και εξακολουθεί να περιφέρεται στα routing tables...  ::

----------


## mbjp

> *> 10.18.217.0/24 10.80.201.19 0 4266 4973 3956 633 2125 8580 *45 2801 941 38 1966 1 2590 1397 1401 1974 6474 3990 7051 4016 6421 2581 413 146 5078 4904 1286 616 92 3473 2331 i*





> traceroute to 10.18.217.0 (10.18.217.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-mbjp.thunder.awmn (10.80.201.19) 30.984 ms 200.155 ms 27.805 ms
> 2 gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn (10.15.162.75) 1.499 ms 36.560 ms 33.404 ms
> 3 gw-rainbow.mary.awmn (10.13.250.97) 163.760 ms 49.153 ms 6.888 ms
> 4 gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105) 8.131 ms 44.736 ms 9.452 ms
> 5 gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59) 2.395 ms 4.635 ms 9.982 ms
> 6 gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn (10.2.52.82) 5.572 ms 11.853 ms 207.689 ms
> 7 gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110) 261.861 ms 10.207 ms 6.581 ms
> 8 gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73) 4.585 ms 5.090 ms 7.899 ms
> ...


ο #45 τον ανακοινωνει;

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.18.217.1
traceroute to 10.18.217.1 (10.18.217.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.269 ms  0.260 ms  0.216 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  1.272 ms  1.015 ms  1.163 ms
 3  gw-papashark.mbjp.awmn (10.80.195.90)  14.678 ms  10.208 ms  6.342 ms
 4  gw-mbjp.thunder.awmn (10.80.201.19)  89.598 ms  39.766 ms  35.946 ms
 5  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn (10.15.162.75)  35.582 ms  21.657 ms  47.850 ms
 6  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn (10.13.250.97)  14.091 ms  16.480 ms  9.031 ms
 7  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  11.462 ms  18.220 ms  4.658 ms
 8  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)  11.211 ms  18.945 ms  23.378 ms
 9  gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn (10.2.52.82)  16.236 ms  27.851 ms  29.828 ms
10  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  18.172 ms  5.500 ms  19.398 ms
11  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  10.373 ms  13.456 ms  20.680 ms
12  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  24.246 ms  10.955 ms  44.598 ms
13  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  20.643 ms  17.330 ms  12.933 ms
14  *
```

Same here..

----------


## spirosco

Ειχε κολλησει το route στον Alexandro. Ειναι στο προγραμμα κι αυτος για mikroquagga συντομα...

----------


## mojiro

τους περνατε και olsr φανταζομαι ε?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν περαστεί το mpk installer που θέλει φυσική πρόσβαση στο μηχάνημα (άντε να βγει καμία άλλη μόντα να δείτε πότε θα μπει παντού!  ::  ) μετά τα υπόλοιπα είναι υπόθεση 2-3 reboot  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13 ]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn [ 10.23.26.50]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Και όταν κόβω τον manoskol:



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  4     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  5     3 ms     2 ms    20 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
  6    34 ms     6 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  7     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  www.awmn [ 10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## manoskol

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχει παίξει αλλα με το μπέρδεμα που έγινε
το πρωί θα έφαγε κανα κόλλημα ο spooky, δεν με δρομολογούσε στον
acinonyx ενω μου έστελνε τα prefixes ... προσωρινά εκλεισα το link με spooky
και ενεργοποίησα τον Δημήτρη
.....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Ολα καλα ....

----------


## Cha0s

```
*> 10.20.217.0/24   10.80.195.113                          0 23 3451 2581 1286 3757 3749 2662 1270 191 4371 6674 9252 7561 4423 5091 4343 1790 1766 4208 2035 302 i
*                   10.26.35.182                           0 3473 92 616 1286 3757 3749 2662 1270 191 4371 6674 9252 7561 4423 5091 4343 1790 1766 4208 2035 302 i
*  10.20.221.0/24   10.26.35.182                           0 3473 3451 2581 1286 3757 3749 2662 1270 191 4371 1552 7260 4016 7603 4272 1790 1766 4208 2035 302 2586 i
*>                  10.80.195.113                          0 23 3451 2581 1286 3757 3749 2662 1270 191 4371 1552 7260 4016 7603 4272 1790 1766 4208 2035 302 2586 i
```

Είναι down και ο painter (302) και ο Gollum (2586).

Βγαίνουν από κόκι μόνο και οι 2 η οποία τρέχει linux/quagga.

Από τον spirosco και κάτω είναι ίδιο το path.

Εκεί ενδιάμεσα τι τρέχουν; Παίζει από εκεί να γίνεται το μακρυνάρι;

----------


## spirosco

O 3757 ειναι ακομη με mikro-routing...παιζει να παει σε quagga κι αυτος με τη πρωτη ευκαρια.
Του τραβηξα ενα reset προς το παρον.

----------


## mojiro

```
*> 0.0.0.0          10.86.87.139                           0 4371 191 2720 1064 1702 2350 8125 205 3170 ?
```

o 3170 Παρακαλειται να βγαλει το redistribute-static, ευχαριστω...

----------


## acoul

να δουλεύαν και τα BGP prefix-list στο MikroTik χαλάλι το κόστος της άδειάς του ... quagga is your friend, acinonyx ή route reflector way, υπάρχει ποικιλία στην κουζίνα routing !!

----------


## Cha0s

Σταμάτα επιτέλους την προπαγάνδα.

Το ότι δεν ξέρουν δεν σημαίνει ότι φταίνε τα φίλτρα...


Έλεος πια. Όποιος θέλει θα σε ψηφίσει ξεκόλα  ::

----------


## mojiro

acoul αρχιζεις να μου θυμιζεις spam-bot

----------


## acoul

> acoul αρχιζεις να μου θυμιζεις spam-bot


ένα νέο σχετικό RFC, fixing AWMN routing table μέσω forum θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε ...

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι όντως.

Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις ξηλώνοντας κάθε είδους ibgp, rr κλπ  ::

----------


## mojiro

αλλο να μην εχεις καθολου φιλτρα γιατι βαριεσαι
αλλο να μην εχεις φιλτρα επειδη δε ξερεις
αλλο να μην εχεις φιλτρα για να βλεπεις τις κακοτοποιες του δικτυου
αλλο να εχεις φιλτρα και να δουλευουν και να μη παιρνεις χαμπαρι
αλλο να εχεις φιλτρα και να μη δουλευουν

τα προβληματα που προκαλουνται πηγαζουν απο το linux
για linux ειναι γραμμενη η quagga που εχει το mikrotik.
ουτε για windows ειναι, ουτε για bsd, ουτε για cisco.
lfs compile ειναι και αυτη.

Αυτην πηραν και εβαλαν οι mikrotikides, το ιδιο χαλια εκδοση
ολοι λιγο πολυ την εχουμε βαλει στο Linux. Ουτε χρειαζεται να
εχεις mikrotik για να κανεις λαθος (ποσο μαλλον αυτο). και σε
linux γινεται και σε cisco. Το ιδιο ευκολα, το ιδιο αποτελεσματικα.

Αν θες να βοηθησεις την ολη φαση θα μπορουσες να μη πετας
σποντες για το πιο λειτουργικο ειναι καλυτερο ή οχι. Το ποιο
ειναι και που το ξερουμε. Αυτο που κανεις δε προσφερει τιποτα.

----------


## acoul

βασικά φάγαμε τα καλύτερά μας χρόνια για να μπορούμε να λέμε που και που: σας τα 'λεγα εγώ ... άλλο που δεν ακούει κανείς, αν το ήξερα εξ αρχής θα είχα μάθει καλύτερα σκι !!

----------


## Cha0s

Κλασσικός acoul, δεν έχεις να απαντήσεις κάτι σοβαρό και το ρίχνεις στην τρελή  ::

----------


## cirrus

> acoul αρχιζεις να μου θυμιζεις spam-bot


Μπα όχι spam-bot. Είναι σαν τα wikipedia bots, το μόνο θέμα είναι πως θα καταφέρουμε να του βάλουμε και κάτι σαν και αυτό:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User :: FBot (Emergency bot shutoff button).
Όχι ότι διαφωνώ με αυτά που λέει αλλά μου αρέσει να τον πειράζω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> acoul αρχιζεις να μου θυμιζεις spam-bot
> 
> 
> Μπα όχι spam-bot. Είναι σαν τα wikipedia bots, το μόνο θέμα είναι πως θα καταφέρουμε να του βάλουμε και κάτι σαν και αυτό:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UserFBot (Emergency bot shutoff button).
> Όχι ότι διαφωνώ με αυτά που λέει αλλά μου αρέσει να τον πειράζω


Τουλάχιστον σταμάτησε να μας γεμίζει url από το googlάρισμα του  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Τι blackhol ειν'τουτη...  ::  


```
Tracing route to 10.26.128.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    40 ms    33 ms    34 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3    18 ms     3 ms     5 ms  10.32.55.202
  4     7 ms     7 ms    23 ms  gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn [10.42.44.125]
  5    19 ms     9 ms    32 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  6    70 ms    37 ms    68 ms  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
  7    20 ms     9 ms    32 ms  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.49]
  8    22 ms    44 ms    37 ms  10.42.49.246
  9    32 ms    65 ms    55 ms  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn [10.35.160.66]
 10    68 ms    74 ms    79 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249]
 11    74 ms   111 ms    70 ms  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 12    91 ms    92 ms    51 ms  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.49]
 13    67 ms    80 ms    88 ms  10.42.49.246
 14    60 ms    93 ms    21 ms  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn [10.35.160.66]
 15    65 ms    74 ms    95 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249]
 16    70 ms    78 ms    70 ms  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 17    15 ms    51 ms    58 ms  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.49]
 18    29 ms    60 ms    60 ms  10.42.49.246
 19    55 ms    32 ms    66 ms  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn [10.35.160.66]
 20    92 ms    77 ms    86 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249]
 21   108 ms   110 ms    66 ms  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 22    64 ms    56 ms    68 ms  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.49]
 23   114 ms    31 ms    64 ms  10.42.49.246
 24    76 ms    30 ms    70 ms  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn [10.35.160.66]
 25    70 ms    73 ms    86 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249]
 26    87 ms   139 ms    67 ms  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 27    91 ms   118 ms    67 ms  gw-panoz.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.49]
 28   116 ms    88 ms    63 ms  10.42.49.246
 29    90 ms    51 ms    85 ms  gw-limah.69eyes.awmn [10.35.160.66]
 30    72 ms   104 ms    97 ms  gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.249]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## B52

O Montechristos τρεχει ακομη routing test θα αλλαχτει μαλλον εντος της ημερας... οπως και ο topgun απο οτι νομιζω ... ο Limah τρεχει routing stable..

----------


## apari

Περίεργα πράγματα ρε γμτ και δεν εχω χρόνο να ασχολιθώ....
Ετσι ξαφνικα προέκυψε πάντως....

----------


## spirosco

Kι ο panozzz τρεχει rt ακομη. Πρεπει να γυρισει συντομα κι αυτος σε quagga.

----------


## mojiro

*Τα πιτσιρικια της ημερας*


```
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
10.38.122.0     10.86.87.139    255.255.255.192 UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.38.122.248   10.86.87.139    255.255.255.248 UG    0      0        0 eth0

10.40.179.0     10.86.87.139    255.255.255.240 UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.40.179.128   10.86.87.139    255.255.255.240 UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.40.179.192   10.86.87.139    255.255.255.224 UG    0      0        0 eth0

10.41.228.224   10.86.87.139    255.255.255.224 UG    0      0        0 eth0

10.80.207.64    10.86.87.139    255.255.255.224 UG    0      0        0 eth0

10.84.230.128   10.86.87.139    255.255.255.192 UG    0      0        0 eth0
```


*Οι υποψηφιες λουπες*



> 4371 191 2720 543 1 3170 205 8125 2350 1453 706 1021 1550 1897 2804 6275 1982 1819 2523 2514 2628 913 3914 3200 4500 2125 8580 1397 4218 4405 3629 4272 3280 8221 9857
> 
> 4371 6674 2339 3451 2581 1084 8580 66 3166 280 7091 6474 1897 2662 3749 3757 1286 616 276 36
> 
> 4371 7051 3990 1702 6840 38 941 2801 3789 3341 3180 3170 1 6718 3757 3749 2662 4592 8289



*Και τα παραξενα!?!?*


```
10.146.1.0/24    10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002 50001
10.146.2.0/24    10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002
10.146.3.0/24    10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524
10.146.50.0/24   10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002 50001 50037
10.146.51.0/24   10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002 50001 50037 50036
```

τι ειναι αυτα τα πενηντοχιλιαρα ?  ::

----------


## cirrus

> *Και τα παραξενα!?!?*
> 
> 
> ```
> 10.146.1.0/24    10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002 50001
> 10.146.2.0/24    10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002
> 10.146.3.0/24    10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524
> 10.146.50.0/24   10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002 50001 50037
> 10.146.51.0/24   10.86.87.139                           0 4371 7051 3990 8505 6041 7524 21 50002 50001 50037 50036
> ...


Τα AS που ξεκινάνε από 500 είναι από την Εύβοια. Μιας και παίρνουνε node id από το δικό τους wind, για να μην γίνει μπέρδεμα με τα AS έχουνε βάλει σαν prefix 500.
Ενδεχομένως θα ήτανε καλή ιδέα να παίξουμε με aggregate στην σύνδεση με ewn, αλλά και έτσι να μείνει δεν είναι άσχημα. Ας πούνε την γνώμη τους οι ιδικοί του routing για αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## B52

Βρε Μιχαλη οι λουπες εδω γυρω ειπαμε ειναι απο τον Χρηστο (montechristo) 3990, το συντομοτερο θα μπει quagga...  :: 

EDIT: και ψαχνω το αλλο το routerboard για να μην γινετε routing στην Παρνηθα.........  ::  aka 6041

----------


## B52

Και το Σ/Κ αυτο θα παιζει και με quagga ο Εviawind (Γιαννης)....  ::  7524

----------


## mojiro

> Τα AS που ξεκινάνε από 500 είναι από την Εύβοια. Μιας και παίρνουνε node id από το δικό τους wind, για να μην γίνει μπέρδεμα με τα AS έχουνε βάλει σαν prefix 500.
> Ενδεχομένως θα ήτανε καλή ιδέα να παίξουμε με aggregate στην σύνδεση με ewn, αλλά και έτσι να μείνει δεν είναι άσχημα. Ας πούνε την γνώμη τους οι ιδικοί του routing για αυτό το θέμα.


ε ναι νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να παιξουν με aggregate, που αν δε γινεται σωστα λογω mikrotik...




> τα 2 nodes που συνδεουν τους με, με τους δε, δε βαζουν BGP
> μεταξυ τους, αλλα ο καθενας βαζει για τους απεναντι τα εξης:
> 
> ο awmn-node:
> BGP Networks: 10.146.0.0/x
> Routes: 10.146.0.0/x -> 10.evia-node
> 
> o evia-node:
> BGP Networks: 10.0.0.0/8
> Routes: 10.0.0.0/8 -> 10.awmn-node


η παραπανω λυση ισχυει μονο στη περιπτωση που ειπαρχει μια εξοδος για το υπολοιπο HWN

----------


## MAuVE

Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει στον ysam2 και παρουσιάζεται το παρακάτω :

__1712_#trace 10.19.143.13

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13)

1 10.2.8.157 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 gw-fightclub.dataclub.awmn (10.42.52.201) [AS 7091] 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
3 gw-dataclub.limah.awmn (10.42.49.246) [AS 6474] 28 msec 8 msec 4 msec
4 qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225) [AS 2804] 12 msec 8 msec 8 msec
5 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) [AS 45] 32 msec 24 msec 40 msec
6 * * *
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) [AS 2801] 4 msec 8 msec 8 msec_

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχουμε ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα στα Πατήσια που φαίνεται να έχει σχέση με τον anman.

----------


## B52

> Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει στον ysam2 και παρουσιάζεται το παρακάτω :
> 
> __1712_#trace 10.19.143.13
> 
> Type escape sequence to abort.
> Tracing the route to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13)
> 
> 1 10.2.8.157 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
> 2 gw-fightclub.dataclub.awmn (10.42.52.201) [AS 7091] 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
> ...


...για πες και εσυ, γιατι κλεινοντας το fightclub - dataclub δεν μπορω να φτασω στο FC απο πουθενα .... ??

----------


## acoul

what the klik ...

----------


## B52

Eκλεισα το λινκ fightclub - mauve και εκανα ενα trace και ειδα το γιατι....



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.2.8.1
traceroute to 10.2.8.1 (10.2.8.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)  1.581 ms  3.499 ms  3.933 ms
 2  gw-openhaimer.nkout.awmn (10.42.60.26)  5.374 ms  3.471 ms  2.141 ms
 3  gw-dimitris.pyros.awmn (10.23.26.34)  3.372 ms  17.118 ms  5.598 ms
 4  gw-pyros.labrosg.awmn (10.23.24.90)  101.311 ms  101.052 ms  27.255 ms
 5  gw-lambrosg.kapo.awmn (10.23.33.222)  66.221 ms  7.897 ms  102.484 ms
 6  10.30.43.249 (10.30.43.249)  69.656 ms  15.822 ms  19.964 ms
 7  10.2.77.233 (10.2.77.233)  42.765 ms  36.945 ms *
 8  gw-tireas.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.142)  14.914 ms  15.551 ms  40.059 ms
 9  ap.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.1)  7.281 ms  47.159 ms  44.764 ms
```

...και κατι αλλο ο nkout ειναι ο Δημητρης ? αν οχι εχει γινει πατατια στο dns αν ναι πρεπει να το διορθωσω εγω....  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Τάσο,

Μία από τα ίδια. 
Έκλεισα το μεταξύ μας interface και πάω από τον παρακάτω δρόμο :

_Tracing the route to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13)

1 10.2.8.122 12 msec 4 msec 20 msec
2 gw-tse0123.mmlab.awmn (10.2.53.254) [AS 66] 4 msec 8 msec 8 msec
3 gw-mmlab.onikoseimai.awmn (10.2.31.217) [AS 8580] 8 msec 8 msec 8 msec
4 gw-onikoseimai.awpnet.awmn (10.2.31.214) [AS 8580] 8 msec 12 msec 8 msec
5 gw-awpnet.tsap.awmn (10.2.37.65) [AS 8580] 8 msec 4 msec 4 msec
6 gw-tsap.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.38) [AS 8580] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
7 gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81) [AS 8580] 4 msec 20 msec 12 msec
8 gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105) [AS 8580] 8 msec 8 msec 4 msec
9 gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233) [AS 45] 8 msec 8 msec 8 msec
10 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) [AS 45] 12 msec 8 msec 20 msec
11 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) [AS 2801] 20 msec 16 msec 8 msec_

Πάρε και μερικές σκουλικαντέρες :

_014882: Oct 12 12:05:34.315: %BGP-6-ASPATH: Long AS path 3166 891 416 4003 533 2113 72 2804 6275 1982 3210 7347 8039 9412 3990 616 92 3473 4422 6631 3460 4371 1552 3132 7081 6353 4028 received from 10.2.8.122: More than configured MAXAS-LIMIT

014883: Oct 12 12:08:20.724: %BGP-6-ASPATH: Long AS path 7234 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 45 1286 123 1552 7260 4016 7659 3667 6202 2523 1819 1982 3298 6886 received from 10.2.8.141: More than configured MAXAS-LIMIT

014884: Oct 12 12:08:50.737: %BGP-6-ASPATH: Long AS path 7234 7902 9046 891 416 410 913 3914 3200 2125 8580 45 1286 4904 4410 1974 616 4002 2514 6696 3298 6886 received from 10.2.8.141: More than configured MAXAS-LIMIT

014885: Oct 12 12:09:20.749: %BGP-6-ASPATH: Long AS path 7234 2710 1713 1189 841 4492 6835 3749 2662 1270 191 4371 6674 2339 1653 7425 7260 4016 7659 3667 6202 2523 1819 1982 3298 6886 received from 10.2.8.141: More than configured MAXAS-LIMIT

014886: Oct 12 12:09:50.749: %BGP-6-ASPATH: Long AS path 7234 2710 1713 1189 841 4492 6835 3749 2662 4592 827 7522 3914 7830 4218 8580 45 1286 4904 4410 1974 616 4002 2514 6696 3298 6886 received from 10.2.8.141: More than configured MAXAS-LIMIT_

Περνάω από εσένα Τάσο (616) αφού διέλθω από 15-22 AS ενώ στην ουσία είμαστε 6 hops μακρυά.

_7234 7902 6830 8415 7284 7051 3990 616
10.2.8.141 from 10.2.8.141 (10.2.77.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
3166 66 6987 2841 1286 616
10.2.8.122 from 10.2.8.122 (10.2.56.254)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best_

Κλασσική περίπτωση υψηλής Μικρο-σκουλικαντερο-τικής τεχνολογίας.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> ...και κατι αλλο ο nkout ειναι ο Δημητρης ? αν οχι εχει γινει πατατια στο dns αν ναι πρεπει να το διορθωσω εγω....


Όχι Τάσο. 
Ο nkout είναι ο 6459 κόμβος .

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ;


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-godim.freenet.awmn [10.26.146.34]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-nemecis.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.242]
  5    10 ms    11 ms     7 ms  gw-nemecis.alex23.awmn [10.26.123.83]
  6     8 ms     3 ms    24 ms  dedalos.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.70]
  7    15 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn [10.19.150.2]
  8    15 ms     8 ms    10 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
  9     5 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 10     7 ms     5 ms     9 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
 11     5 ms    13 ms     4 ms  dedalos.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.70]
 12    16 ms    14 ms     6 ms  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn [10.19.150.2]
 13    23 ms    21 ms    20 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 14    16 ms     9 ms    12 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 15     9 ms    15 ms    17 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
 16    10 ms    18 ms    13 ms  dedalos.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.70]
 17    17 ms    13 ms    29 ms  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn [10.19.150.2]
 18    20 ms    15 ms    23 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 19    11 ms    17 ms    21 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 20    22 ms     9 ms    14 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
 21     9 ms    14 ms    13 ms  dedalos.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.70]
 22    28 ms     8 ms    10 ms  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn [10.19.150.2]
 23    15 ms    35 ms    34 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 24    11 ms    18 ms    13 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 25    18 ms    13 ms    39 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
 26    11 ms    12 ms    14 ms  dedalos.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.70]
 27    17 ms    14 ms    12 ms  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn [10.19.150.2]
 28    51 ms    35 ms    36 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 29    23 ms    34 ms    22 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 30    19 ms    12 ms    12 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## spirosco

Λαλησε το bgp του #2801 (mtik bgp).

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Λάλησε ;
Μήπως πάπησε ;

Ά πα πα πα !!!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αναμενει εναγωνιως μια quagga κι αυτο το καψερο ρουτερακι...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Αναμενει εναγωνιως μια quagga κι αυτο το καψερο ρουτερακι...



Ήντα το λες και δεν το κάνεις ; 
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Ειν'στο προγραμμα και δαυτο...απλα του πηρε την θεση η Χαλκιδα στο παρα πεντε  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ευτυχώς που μπορώ να φτάσω με ευκολία στον router της Comdex!  ::   ::   ::  



```
[email protected]:/$ traceroute 10.10.10.2
traceroute to 10.10.10.2 (10.10.10.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.358 ms  0.266 ms  0.203 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.229)  0.664 ms  1.558 ms  1.158 ms
 3  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226)  3.548 ms  2.036 ms  22.397 ms
 4  gw-antonisk7.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.21)  78.170 ms  139.610 ms  9.070 ms
 5  psaraki.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.72)  22.133 ms  21.223 ms  21.582 ms
 6  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)  41.473 ms  26.670 ms  54.848 ms
 7  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)  43.047 ms  13.926 ms  34.827 ms
 8  10.19.142.1 (10.19.142.1)  100.472 ms  73.567 ms  70.537 ms
 9  10.19.142.10 (10.19.142.10)  61.122 ms  43.922 ms  22.787 ms
10  10.19.142.1 (10.19.142.1)  92.071 ms  75.246 ms  95.263 ms
11  10.19.142.10 (10.19.142.10)  91.705 ms  183.977 ms  118.581 ms
12  10.19.142.1 (10.19.142.1)  101.179 ms *  96.254 ms
13  10.19.142.10 (10.19.142.10)  68.029 ms  116.601 ms  105.079 ms
14  10.19.142.1 (10.19.142.1)  30.693 ms  195.948 ms  121.203 ms
15  10.19.142.10 (10.19.142.10)  103.101 ms  21.867 ms  135.131 ms
16  10.19.142.1 (10.19.142.1)  42.452 ms  103.649 ms *
17  10.19.142.10 (10.19.142.10)  67.629 ms  79.885 ms  29.366 ms
18  10.19.142.1 (10.19.142.1)  80.995 ms  25.803 ms  22.826 ms
19  10.19.142.10 (10.19.142.10)  107.036 ms  121.206 ms  85.865 ms
20  10.19.142.1 (10.19.142.1)  207.032 ms  77.691 ms  77.787 ms
21  10.19.142.10 (10.19.142.10)  85.013 ms  142.160 ms  68.305 ms
22  *
```

----------


## mojiro

καποιος δεν εχει timers/quagga/whatever




> 8 10.21.122.166 (10.21.122.166) 20.540 ms 55.420 ms 42.453 ms
> 9 gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90) 18.125 ms 24.649 ms 16.382 ms
> 10 10.19.141.161 (10.19.141.161) 12.251 ms 10.135 ms 27.149 ms
> 11 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 13.472 ms 42.336 ms 26.332 ms
> 12 gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66) 33.211 ms 25.240 ms 9.583 ms
> 13 bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn (10.37.56.246) 42.138 ms 14.359 ms 15.806 ms
> 14 10.37.56.241 (10.37.56.241) 18.638 ms 35.533 ms 29.163 ms
> 15 gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110) 42.408 ms 15.247 ms 58.813 ms
> 16 gw-nvak.trendy.awmn (10.14.145.244) 18.362 ms 32.762 ms 62.960 ms


dti, alexandros & trendy νομιζω ειναι οκ απο θεμα quagga'ς

----------


## B52

> *dti*, alexandros & trendy νομιζω ειναι οκ απο θεμα quagga'ς


..μπαααα απο ποτε....  ::  
μονο ο Alex απο οτι γνωριζω εχει quagga και δεν ξερω για τον trendy... ο Δαμιανος παντως δεν εχει σιγουρα.....

----------


## Cha0s

Ο trendy απόσο θυμάμαι έχει linux άρα και quagga  ::  

O dti έχει το μπακαλοsetup με το wrt και τα προβληματικά BGP του mikrotik οπότε όλα είναι πιθανά  ::

----------


## trendy

quagga for teh win!

----------


## BaBiZ

εχμ... 10.0.0.2 δεν είναι η comdex?

----------


## B52

> εχμ... 10.0.0.2 δεν είναι η comdex?


...ναι....

----------


## trendy

> [email protected]:/etc/rc.d# tracepath 10.0.0.2
> 1: gw-nvak.trendy.awmn (10.14.145.244) 1.144ms pmtu 1500
> 1: gw-trendy.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.241) 1.197ms
> 2: gw-nvak.RF.awmn (10.14.145.166) 2.532ms
> 3: gw-rf.spidercode.awmn (10.72.238.230) 6.534ms
> 4: gw-spidercode.miap.awmn (10.69.216.242) 4.633ms
> 5: gw-miap.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.245) 6.768ms
> 6: 10.0.0.2 (10.0.0.2) 9.641ms reached
> Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6


To 10.10.10.2 που προσπαθούσε ο sokratisg είναι λάθος.

----------


## argi

Από argi2--> dmst-lab

Tracing route to 10.2.64.249 over a maximum of 30 hops



```
  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.argi2.awmn [10.48.221.1]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.48.220.147
  3    11 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw-rooster.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.133]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  5     3 ms     5 ms    10 ms  gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.185]
  6     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
  7    13 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn [10.2.16.110]
  8    12 ms    10 ms     9 ms  gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn [10.2.52.82]
  9     8 ms    17 ms     8 ms  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn [10.2.93.37]
 10    11 ms    15 ms    20 ms  gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn [10.2.37.67]
 11     5 ms    11 ms    24 ms  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn [10.2.93.37]
 12     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn [10.2.37.67]
 13     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn [10.2.93.37]
 14     7 ms     5 ms     9 ms  gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn [10.2.37.67]
 15    14 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn [10.2.93.37]
 16     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn [10.2.37.67]
 17     8 ms     5 ms  ^C
```

Προς άλλη ΙP τού ίδιου κόμβου




```
Tracing route to gw-dmstlab.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.90]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.argi2.awmn [10.48.221.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.48.220.147
  3     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.129]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.138]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-vigor.alexa.awmn [10.2.79.241]
  6     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw.alexa.awmn [10.2.79.1]
  7     6 ms    14 ms     5 ms  gw-alexa.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.233]
  8    28 ms     8 ms     5 ms  wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
  9    11 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gw-dmstlab.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.90]

Trace complete.
```

Από argi1




> Tracing route to 10.2.64.249 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.argi.awmn [10.48.219.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-argi.john70.awmn [10.2.21.177]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-john70.gvaf.awmn [10.2.21.186]
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-gvaf.keyman.awmn [10.2.38.45]
> 5 6 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.22.142
> 6 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.53.254
> 7 10.2.53.254 reports: Destination host unreachable.
> ...


ακόμα και αφού έκλεισα όλα τα interfaces στο dmst-lab... πάλι βλέπω το route και πάλι πέφτω στην ίδια λούπα... και ο κόμβος απλά δεν εξαφανίστηκε...

@rg!

----------


## yang

Ωραία πράγματα....


```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.2.86.1
 1:  aitolos.yang.awmn (10.2.90.2)                          0.243ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns.yang.awmn (10.2.90.1)                               0.520ms
 2:  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)                      1.583ms
 3:  10.87.194.197 (10.87.194.197)                          3.903ms
 4:  10.32.55.197 (10.32.55.197)                           20.798ms
 5:  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.105)                 4.525ms
 6:  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.114)                 60.546ms
 7:  10.86.90.102 (10.86.90.102)                           41.626ms
 8:  10.84.237.97 (10.84.237.97)                          1094.436ms
 8:  10.84.237.97 (10.84.237.97)                          1077.163ms
 9:  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)                     988.128ms
10:  gw-scorpion.speedy.awmn (10.80.211.97)               asymm  9 970.944ms
11:  gw-sv1ceb.scorpion.awmn (10.80.211.106)              asymm  8 956.092ms
12:  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)                 asymm  7 909.543ms
13:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.109)                asymm  8  67.415ms
14:  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)                     asymm  9 1209.719ms
15:  gw-scorpion.speedy.awmn (10.80.211.97)               asymm  9 919.998ms
14:  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)                     asymm  9 1213.654ms
16:  gw-sv1ceb.scorpion.awmn (10.80.211.106)              asymm  8 503.119ms
17:  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)                 asymm  7 150.175ms
18:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.109)                asymm  8 751.913ms
19:  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)                     asymm  9  78.041ms
20:  gw-scorpion.speedy.awmn (10.80.211.97)               asymm  9 799.572ms
21:  gw-sv1ceb.scorpion.awmn (10.80.211.106)              asymm  8 939.538ms
22:  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)                 asymm  7 109.192ms
23:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.109)                asymm  8 108.209ms
24:  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)                     asymm  9 1013.113ms
25:  gw-scorpion.speedy.awmn (10.80.211.97)               asymm  9 180.867ms
24:  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)                     asymm  9 280.109ms
26:  gw-sv1ceb.scorpion.awmn (10.80.211.106)              asymm  8 400.633ms
27:  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)                 asymm  7  89.594ms
28:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.109)                asymm  8 193.350ms
29:  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)                     asymm  9 142.305ms
30:  gw-scorpion.speedy.awmn (10.80.211.97)               asymm  9 159.476ms
31:  gw-sv1ceb.scorpion.awmn (10.80.211.106)              asymm  8 1530.323ms
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
[email protected]:~$
```



```
*  10.2.86.0/24     10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 280 7091 616 92 3473 4343 5091 10523 2288 2339 3451 3210 123 1286 5078 6754 i
```

----------


## stafan

> Από argi2--> dmst-lab
> 
> Tracing route to 10.2.64.249 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>   1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.argi2.awmn [10.48.221.1]
>   2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.48.220.147
> ...


Πάντως στο arxondas-ozonet είχαν βγεί οι timers. 



> [[email protected]] routing bgp peer> export
> # oct/22/2006 20:53:24 by RouterOS 2.9.6
> # software id = BJKJ-0KN
> #
> / routing bgp peer 
> add remote-address=10.2.49.92 remote-as=6987 route-reflect=no multihop=no \
> prefix-list-in="" prefix-list-out="" keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 
> add remote-address=10.2.49.98 remote-as=4218 route-reflect=no multihop=no \
> prefix-list-in="" prefix-list-out="" keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 
> ...


Ξαναμπήκαν κι έγινε κι ένα down-up το if...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.pyros.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3     2 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-pyros.sw1kwf.awmn [10.13.251.249]
  4     1 ms     2 ms    46 ms  gw-sw1kwf.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.105]
  5     4 ms     5 ms    24 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn [10.80.198.98]
  6    10 ms    16 ms    21 ms  gw-thedog.dsfak.awmn [10.27.235.94]
  7    50 ms    31 ms    11 ms  gw-dsfak.alasondro.awmn [10.27.228.153]
  8    26 ms     7 ms    63 ms  10.27.228.6
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     8 ms    38 ms    19 ms  gw-b52.tlogic.awmn [10.42.44.121]
 11    12 ms    50 ms     6 ms  gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn [10.42.44.125]
 12    45 ms    23 ms    30 ms  gw-b52.xtreme.awmn [10.42.44.213]
 13    46 ms    10 ms    10 ms  10.2.32.66
 14    28 ms    44 ms    56 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
 15    34 ms    90 ms    24 ms  10.17.122.165
 16    64 ms    38 ms     8 ms  gw-tholos.babba.awmn [10.17.136.201]
 17    20 ms    44 ms    12 ms  gw-b52.tlogic.awmn [10.42.44.121]
 18    19 ms    13 ms    38 ms  gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn [10.42.44.125]
 19     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  gw-acinonyx.tholos.awmn [10.2.16.86]
 20     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  gw-tholos.babba.awmn [10.17.136.201]
 21    26 ms    21 ms    13 ms  gw-b52.tlogic.awmn [10.42.44.121]
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23  gw-tireas.mauve.awmn [10.2.8.142]  reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn [10.23.26.50]
  3    <1 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
  4    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.105]
  5     2 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.16.78]
  6     4 ms     3 ms     6 ms  10.2.32.66
  7    16 ms    10 ms    10 ms  10.37.62.30
  8    23 ms     6 ms    14 ms  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.244]
  9    11 ms    16 ms    14 ms  10.34.64.254
 10    10 ms    11 ms     9 ms  10.37.62.30
 11    22 ms     7 ms    10 ms  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.244]
 12    48 ms    35 ms    33 ms  ^C
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    13 ms  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn [10.23.26.59]
  3    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-godim.freenet.awmn [10.26.146.34]
  4     4 ms     8 ms     2 ms  10.26.137.235
  5     *        1 ms     1 ms  gw.pouran.lebyathan.awmn [10.67.162.18]
  6    11 ms    12 ms     9 ms  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.244]
  7     7 ms    13 ms    16 ms  10.34.64.254
  8     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn [10.2.44.238]
  9     4 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.2.44.213
 10    17 ms    17 ms    13 ms  10.44.195.1
 11     6 ms     8 ms    15 ms  gw-fencer.igna.awmn [10.44.192.242]
 12    25 ms    34 ms    16 ms  gw-awpnet.fencer.awmn [10.2.37.82]
 13    16 ms    28 ms    23 ms  gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn [10.2.37.67]
 14    14 ms    17 ms    15 ms  gw-warhawk.vanggelis2.awmn [10.23.28.42]
 15     6 ms    11 ms     9 ms  gw-tsap.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.38]
 16    17 ms    10 ms     5 ms  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
 17    10 ms    11 ms     6 ms  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.105]
 18    16 ms    14 ms    14 ms  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn [10.2.20.230]
 19    20 ms    21 ms     9 ms  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn [10.30.40.85]
 20    34 ms    58 ms    15 ms  10.37.62.30
 21  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## acoul

ysam encoding

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

ok, Thanks Αλέξανδρε.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# mtr ftp.akops76.awmn -c 30 -r
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
router.cha0s.awmn                         0%    30   30    0.24    0.39    0.56
gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn                   0%    30   30    0.68    1.21    3.72
gw-papashark.mbjp.awmn                   54%    14   30    1.22    6.96   38.22
gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn                     40%    18   30    1.53    4.79   33.33
gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn                  44%    17   30    1.62    2.93    5.68
kitsos.akops76.awmn                      30%    21   30    1.86    9.53   43.09
```

Παιδιά ρίχτε μια ματιά... είναι αρκετή ώρα έτσι

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# mtr ftp.akops76.awmn -c 30 -r 
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
router.cha0s.awmn                         0%    30   30    0.28    0.39    0.64
gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn                   0%    30   30    0.65    0.85    1.39
gw-papashark.mbjp.awmn                    0%    30   30    0.93    1.23    2.85
gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn                      0%    30   30    1.16    1.49    2.65
gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn                   0%    30   30    1.54    2.45   12.94
kitsos.akops76.awmn                       0%    30   30    1.73    3.29   21.13
```

Κομπλέ σήμερα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.103.103.10
traceroute to 10.103.103.10 (10.103.103.10), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.361 ms  0.472 ms  0.209 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn (10.26.35.54)  0.824 ms  0.741 ms  0.897 ms
 3  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)  2.737 ms  1.653 ms  1.278 ms
 4  gw-erasma.jnsilv.awmn (10.38.126.106)  2.577 ms  5.682 ms  3.377 ms
 5  gw-nsilve.sv1gfu.awmn (10.27.232.193)  3.925 ms  4.045 ms  5.335 ms
 6  gw-sv1gfu.sidis.awmn (10.17.130.206)  1087.600 ms  273.102 ms  1204.699 ms
 7  gw-sidis.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.181)  321.553 ms  2525.176 ms *
 8  Teleia.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.142)  860.338 ms  1580.132 ms  12.942 ms
 9  ns0.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.134)  9.547 ms  17.858 ms  528.593 ms
10  gw-metalab.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.145)  59.767 ms  9.312 ms  6.316 ms
11  Teleia.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.142)  9.676 ms  12.066 ms  15.114 ms
12  ns0.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.134)  32.634 ms  323.115 ms  382.427 ms
13  gw-metalab.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.145)  161.022 ms  101.084 ms  208.933 ms
14  Teleia.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.142)  18.420 ms  89.117 ms  368.908 ms
15  ns0.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.134)  430.432 ms  32.038 ms
```

Τι παίζει με το VPN με τα βόρεια;

Επίσης ας δει κάποιος το lag στο sv1gfu-sidis...

----------


## yang

Ο badge είναι κάτω από χτες το βράδυ, αλλά το φάντασμά του τριγυρνάει ακόμα...



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.2.86.1
 1:  aitolos.yang.awmn (10.2.90.2)                          0.169ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns.yang.awmn (10.2.90.1)                               0.690ms
 2:  10.17.131.246 (10.17.131.246)                          1.469ms
 3:  10.17.131.201 (10.17.131.201)                          1.865ms
 4:  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233)                 3.978ms
 5:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)              4.041ms
 6:  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131)             7.471ms
 7:  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)                  13.807ms
 8:  10.19.141.90 (10.19.141.90)                           25.255ms
 9:  gw-jchr.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.254)                   18.509ms
10:  gw-machine22.telis.awmn (10.14.146.205)              asymm  8  30.216ms
11:  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn (10.19.150.2)               asymm  7  17.763ms
12:  gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9)                asymm  6  21.538ms
13:  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)                 asymm  7  30.270ms
14:  10.19.141.90 (10.19.141.90)                          asymm  8  21.643ms
15:  gw-jchr.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.254)                  asymm  9  27.615ms
16:  gw-machine22.telis.awmn (10.14.146.205)              asymm  8  32.319ms
17:  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn (10.19.150.2)               asymm  7  48.413ms
18:  gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9)                asymm  6  24.366ms
19:  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)                 asymm  7  52.557ms
20:  10.19.141.90 (10.19.141.90)                          asymm  8  37.214ms
21:  gw-jchr.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.254)                  asymm  9  36.074ms
22:  gw-machine22.telis.awmn (10.14.146.205)              asymm  8  24.683ms
23:  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn (10.19.150.2)               asymm  7  33.599ms
24:  gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9)                asymm  6  30.925ms
25:  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)                 asymm  7  44.768ms
26:  10.19.141.90 (10.19.141.90)                          asymm  8  43.299ms
27:  gw-jchr.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.254)                  asymm  9  36.071ms
28:  gw-machine22.telis.awmn (10.14.146.205)              asymm  8  51.022ms
29:  gw-alex23.machine22.awmn (10.19.150.2)               asymm  7  38.634ms
30:  gw-trackman.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.9)                asymm  6  57.438ms
31:  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)                 asymm  7  42.710ms
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
[email protected]:~$
```

----------


## Cha0s

Κομπλέ από δώ:



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.86.1
traceroute to 10.2.86.1 (10.2.86.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)  1.597 ms  1.567 ms  1.472 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  3.326 ms  3.325 ms  3.298 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.122)  12.196 ms  12.199 ms  12.158 ms
 4  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97)  12.131 ms  12.096 ms  12.070 ms
 5  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  39.061 ms  39.062 ms  39.034 ms
 6  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.134)  121.500 ms  123.319 ms  128.525 ms
 7  gw-kaiser.pikos.awmn (10.2.125.38)  117.287 ms  133.227 ms  201.575 ms
 8  10.2.86.1 (10.2.86.1)  133.899 ms  148.340 ms  148.327 ms
```

----------


## yang

> Κομπλέ από δώ:


Όχι, απλά εδώ και καμιά ώρα είναι ξανά online.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
Hop	Host	IP	Round Trip Time
1: 	
bbr1.limah.awmn 	
	10.35.160.254 	1.921ms
2: 	
gw-limah.zabounis.awmn 	
	10.35.160.98 	1.919ms
3: 	
gw-zabounis.trackman.awmn 	
	10.35.161.250 	4.416ms
4: 	
gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn 	
	10.17.119.225 	9.922ms
5: 	
gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn 	
	10.17.119.206 	12.815ms
6: 	
gw-tenorism.shadowcaster.awmn 	
	10.86.86.145 	14.907ms
7: 	
hermes.xrisoula.awmn 	
	10.86.87.139 	12.214ms
8: 	
gw-sw1kwf.sw1ggw.awmn 	
	10.80.198.105 	asymm 7 20.500ms
9: 	
gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn 	
	10.80.198.110 	asymm 8 29.800ms
10: 	
gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn 	
	10.84.231.166 	asymm 9 37.726ms
11: 	
gw-vassilis.hook.awmn 	
	10.84.230.250 	asymm 7 50.181ms
12: 	
gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn 	
	10.26.35.181 	asymm 8 23.288ms
13: 	
router.jollyroger.awmn 	
	10.40.186.1 	asymm 10 60.660ms reached
	
	
	Resume : 	pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 10
```

μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει το παραπάνω, απο το nagios του limah (traceroute) σε συνδιασμό με την ένδειξη οτι ο κόμβος μου είναι κάτω?! (που δεν ισχύει προφανώς!)  ::

----------


## vabiris

δεν ξερω παντως γινεται χαμος μεσα σε μερικα δευτερολεπτα διαδρομες εξαφανιζονται και εμφανιζονται και ip's χανονται και ξανα εμφανιζονται τι γινεται?

----------


## sokratisg

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.42.48.1
traceroute to 10.42.48.1 (10.42.48.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.359 ms  0.263 ms  0.215 ms
 2  10.46.166.225 (10.46.166.225)  0.525 ms  0.698 ms  0.718 ms
 3  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.209)  1.230 ms  1.597 ms  1.248 ms
 4  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  2.274 ms  2.149 ms  3.202 ms
 5  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  5.221 ms  5.627 ms  2.671 ms
 6  tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.25)  4.833 ms  4.790 ms  4.395 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  21.565 ms  4.045 ms  3.342 ms
 8  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  4.396 ms  4.965 ms  4.932 ms
 9  tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.25)  4.461 ms  4.930 ms  4.565 ms
10  * gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  5.065 ms  5.045 ms
11  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  4.638 ms  9.217 ms  6.871 ms
12  tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.25)  5.783 ms  7.001 ms  4.599 ms
13  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  5.061 ms  5.208 ms  5.045 ms
14  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  7.548 ms  8.115 ms *
15  tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.25)  8.528 ms  6.199 ms  7.242 ms
16  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  6.989 ms  8.254 ms  6.664 ms
17  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  7.916 ms  7.733 ms  6.591 ms
18  tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.25)  7.488 ms  8.681 ms  9.785 ms
19  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  9.539 ms  18.628 ms *
20  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  9.880 ms  23.965 ms  12.868 ms
21  tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.25)  9.204 ms  13.235 ms  25.973 ms
22  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  11.003 ms  13.241 ms  12.135 ms
23  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  13.152 ms  18.310 ms  8.348 ms
24  tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.25)  8.035 ms  20.731 ms
```

----------


## mbjp

> traceroute to 10.41.230.1 (10.41.230.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 debian.bbs.awmn (10.80.201.225) 0.156 ms 0.100 ms 0.080 ms
> 2 gw-mbjp.thunder.awmn (10.80.201.19) 1.320 ms 0.485 ms 0.539 ms
> 3 gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn (10.15.163.139) 0.910 ms 1.247 ms 0.747 ms
> 4 gw-tompap1.kapapi.awmn (10.25.174.244) 1.828 ms 1.464 ms 1.994 ms
> 5 gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.229) 2.685 ms 3.618 ms 3.955 ms
> 6 gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226) 13.807 ms 4.996 ms 6.073 ms
> 7 10.2.63.146 (10.2.63.146) 10.347 ms 17.175 ms 39.328 ms
> * 8 10.41.228.66 (10.41.228.66) 13.754 ms gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 13.529 ms 11.998 ms
> ...


και μετά από λίγο όλα είναι οκ...




> traceroute to 10.41.230.1 (10.41.230.1), 50 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 debian.bbs.awmn (10.80.201.225) 0.197 ms 0.109 ms 0.083 ms
> 2 gw-mbjp.thunder.awmn (10.80.201.19) 0.491 ms 0.432 ms 0.457 ms
> 3 gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn (10.15.163.139) 1.121 ms 0.753 ms 0.733 ms
> 4 gw-tompap1.kapapi.awmn (10.25.174.244) 1.347 ms 3.748 ms 1.465 ms
> 5 gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.229) 65.129 ms 22.523 ms 27.912 ms
> 6 gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226) 18.324 ms 7.918 ms 24.060 ms
> 7 10.2.63.146 (10.2.63.146) 16.961 ms 15.760 ms 15.987 ms
> 8 10.41.228.66 (10.41.228.66) 8.077 ms 31.910 ms 27.227 ms
> 9 10.41.230.1 (10.41.230.1) 17.205 ms 13.063 ms 22.481 ms


για κάποιο λόγο στον 10.2.63.146 το traceroute κολλάει για αρκετή ώρα..
ελεος πια με τα DNS  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.20.221.112 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms dedalos.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.70]
> 3 4 ms 6 ms 10 ms gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
> 4 28 ms 18 ms * 10.37.65.123
> 5 24 ms 13 ms 19 ms gw-mobius.dti.awmn [10.29.79.10]
> 6 6 ms 26 ms 8 ms gw-alex23.mobius.awmn [10.19.150.18]
> 7 * 22 ms 35 ms ikaros.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.71]
> ...

----------


## vabiris

Μια ερωτηση σε οποιον ξερει οταν κανω αυτο?

TraceRoute from vabirishome (10.80.204.10) to 10.80.183.24 (10.80.183.24)
# 14/1/2007 10:31:08 μμ
Hop	IP	DNS	"Current Response Time"	"Current Response Time"	"Average Response Time"	"Packet Loss"	"Machine Type"
0	10.80.204.10	vabirishome	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 %"	" Windows"
1	10.80.204.1	router.vabiris.awmn	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 %"	" "
2	10.80.205.253	gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn	"1 ms"	"1 ms"	"2 ms"	"0 %"	" "
3	10.86.86.141	gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn	"42 ms"	"42 ms"	"24 ms"	"0 %"	" "
4	10.86.87.97	gw-shadowcaster.xrisoula.awmn	"38 ms"	"38 ms"	"16 ms"	"0 %"	" "
5	10.86.87.114	gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn	"64 ms"	"64 ms"	"26 ms"	"0 %"	MikroTik
6	10.86.90.94	" "	"13 ms"	"13 ms"	"24 ms"	"0 %"	" "
7	10.87.190.102	gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn	"25 ms"	"25 ms"	"33 ms"	"0 %"	" "
8	10.80.198.98	gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn	"41 ms"	"41 ms"	"46 ms"	"0 %"	" "
9	10.80.183.89	" "	"50 ms"	"50 ms"	"48 ms"	"0 %"	" "
10	10.80.183.24	paxinos.pireas.awmn	"53 ms"	"53 ms"	"66 ms"	"0 %"	" "

οταν ομως ρυθμισω static διαδρομη για το 10.80.183.0/24 απο συγκεκριμενο gateway που ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ οτι η διαδρομη ειναι πιο συντομη παιρνω αυτο:

TraceRoute from vabirishome (10.80.204.10) to 10.80.183.24 (10.80.183.24)
# 14/1/2007 10:21:17 μμ
Hop	IP	DNS	"Current Response Time"	"Current Response Time"	"Average Response Time"	"Packet Loss"	"Machine Type"
0	10.80.204.10	vabirishome	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 %"	" Windows"
1	10.80.204.1	router.vabiris.awmn	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 ms"	"0 %"	" "
2	10.80.201.14	gw-vabiris.mbjp.awmn	" "	"no response"	" "	" "	" "
3	10.80.195.89	gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn	" "	"no response"	" "	" "	" "
4	10.80.195.209	gw-foxer.papashark.awmn	" "	"no response"	" "	" "	" "
5	10.80.183.89	" "	" "	"no response"	" "	" "	MikroTik
6	10.80.183.24	paxinos.pireas.awmn	" "	"no response"	" "	" "	" "
πως γινεται λοιπον το πρωτοκολο δρομολογησης να επιλεγει ΟΧΙ την συντομοτερη διαδρομη!???

----------


## Acinonyx

Όταν ένα πρωτόκολλο λειτουργεί χωρίς να επιλέγει την συντομότερη διαδρομή, τότε η συντομότερη διαδρομή δεν επιλέγεται.

----------


## eufonia

Ο mavro21 (link με eufonia & pathfinder) έχει πέσει από τις 2 το μεσημέρι, καθώς φαίνεται πως κόλλησε το wrapaki του πάλι.

Παρ'όλα αυτά, συνεχίζω να παίρνω routes προς το 10.2.160.0/24.


```
*  10.2.160.0/24    10.22.0.230                            0 4016 2841 1286 45 2801 941 199 3665 2315 2315 2379 38 6840 7154 6812 8153 i
*                   10.22.0.234                            0 10407 8628 9355 913 2379 2315 2315 2315 3329 3329 199 941 38 6840 7154 6812 8153 i
*>                  10.22.0.226                            0 2113 827 4592 2662 2510 199 3665 2315 2315 2379 38 6840 7154 6812 8153 i
```



```
show ip bgp 10.2.160.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.2.160.0/24
Paths: (3 available, best #3, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.22.0.222 10.22.0.230 10.22.0.234 10.22.0.238
  4016 2841 1286 45 2801 941 199 3665 2315 2315 2379 38 6840 7154 6812 8153
    10.22.0.230 from 10.22.0.230 (10.32.49.226)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon Jan 15 17:31:46 2007

  10407 8628 9355 913 2379 2315 2315 2315 3329 3329 199 941 38 6840 7154 6812 8153
    10.22.0.234 from 10.22.0.234 (10.2.165.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon Jan 15 17:48:40 2007

  2113 827 4592 2662 2510 199 3665 2315 2315 2379 38 6840 7154 6812 8153
    10.22.0.226 from 10.22.0.226 (10.2.63.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Mon Jan 15 17:31:37 2007
```

Και ένα traceroute για το κερασάκι:



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.2.160.1
traceroute to 10.2.160.1 (10.2.160.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router (10.22.0.1)  0.407 ms  0.231 ms  0.199 ms
 2  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226)  3.628 ms  0.696 ms  2.274 ms
 3  10.2.63.146 (10.2.63.146)  1.249 ms  4.921 ms  27.812 ms
 4  10.41.228.82 (10.41.228.82)  3.835 ms  15.858 ms  11.894 ms
 5  gw-houseclub.69eyes.awmn (10.45.169.250)  8.393 ms  2.777 ms  12.290 ms
 6  gw-jchr.amar.awmn (10.14.148.243)  16.605 ms  23.193 ms  21.956 ms
 7  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  15.698 ms  45.422 ms  14.498 ms
 8  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145)  34.733 ms  44.231 ms  20.689 ms
 9  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  39.996 ms  54.194 ms  51.022 ms
10  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  42.601 ms  28.795 ms  23.258 ms
11  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  20.681 ms  22.721 ms  47.828 ms
12  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145)  20.534 ms  72.259 ms  28.561 ms
13  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  13.446 ms  48.844 ms  25.547 ms
14  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  30.264 ms  17.560 ms  18.640 ms
15  * gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  34.373 ms  22.325 ms
16  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145)  23.982 ms  39.466 ms  35.698 ms
17  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  44.520 ms  28.441 ms  12.277 ms
18  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  18.531 ms  20.266 ms  50.732 ms
19  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  66.995 ms  32.952 ms  14.192 ms
20  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145)  35.009 ms  21.921 ms  59.848 ms
21  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  49.963 ms  22.696 ms  15.510 ms
22  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  37.267 ms  27.175 ms  27.121 ms
23  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  23.152 ms *  63.730 ms
24  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145)  20.235 ms  34.523 ms  42.467 ms
25  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  61.208 ms  30.812 ms  33.871 ms
26  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  38.370 ms  18.194 ms  23.754 ms
27  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  35.087 ms  28.114 ms  35.921 ms
28  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145)  37.801 ms  38.209 ms  19.474 ms
29  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  32.635 ms  26.779 ms  87.551 ms
30  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  41.203 ms  27.314 ms  27.054 ms
```

I love ghost loops!  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Το φανταστικο route Διαφημιζετε απο τον router τοu που δεν ειναι καν connected....ή μηπως απο καπου αλλου?

Να φωνάξουμε τους route (ghost) buster?  :: 

EDIT: Παρεπιπτοντως εγω δεν την εχω την route



```
*  10.2.159.0/24    10.40.126.10                           0 234 3474 1897 616 10016 4704 8580 10130 i
*>                  10.40.126.2                            0 7154 6840 1702 3990 7588 8580 10130 i
* i                 10.26.149.249                 100      0 8835 3914 3200 4500 2125 8580 10130 i
*>i10.2.161.0/24    10.26.149.249                 100      0 8835 3914 913 9355 2578 9968 10048 i
*  10.2.162.0/24    10.40.126.10                           0 234 3474 1897 616 10016 4704 8580 6754 9486 8266 8245
```

----------


## pathfinder

επιπλέον



```
bgp# sh ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.40.126.17, local AS number 6812
1029 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.40.126.2     4  7154  579358  644913        0    0    0 00:35:36      490
10.40.126.6     4  8153  381908  301937        0    0    0 05:34:52 Active
10.40.126.10    4   234 1194215 1475352        0    0    0 00:35:29      364
10.40.126.22    4  6812  235215  307308        0    0    0 00:35:40      357

Total number of neighbors 4
```

&



```
-bgp# BGP: 10.40.126.22 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.40.126.22 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.40.126.10 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.40.126.10 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.40.126.6 went from Idle to Connect
BGP: 10.40.126.6 went from Connect to Active
```

----------


## papashark

> ```
> ...
> 13  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  13.446 ms  48.844 ms  25.547 ms
> 14  gw-jchr.RF.awmn (10.14.148.226)  30.264 ms  17.560 ms  18.640 ms
> 15  * gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn (10.19.141.90)  34.373 ms  22.325 ms
> 16  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145)  23.982 ms  39.466 ms  35.698 ms
> 17  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225)  44.520 ms  28.441 ms  12.277 ms...
> ```
> 
> I love ghost loops!


Πιθανότατα κάποιο routing test παίζει εκεί πάνω και κρατάει τα πεσμένα AS για πάντα (προς αιώνια ανάμνηση....)  ::

----------


## manoskol

Jchr (Δάσκαλε. Γιατρε, και τα σχετικα επιφωνήματα) μολις ξαλαφρωσω , θα βαλουμε quagga  ::

----------


## vinilios

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                             10.80.209.1 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                            10.80.183.65 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                            10.80.183.90 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   63 |   63 |   63 |   63 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  140 |  140 |  140 |  140 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   93 |   93 |   93 |   93 |
|                           10.87.190.101 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                           10.87.187.114 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                           10.87.216.106 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                           10.80.198.122 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                            10.80.198.97 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                                         -    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |   79 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## andreas

```
                                                       My traceroute  [v0.71]
skilla (0.0.0.0)                                                                                           Sat Jan 20 07:59:33 2007
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                                                                           Packets               Pings
 Host                                                                                    Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. xarivdi.skilla.awmn                                                                   0.0%     1    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.3   0.0
 2. gw-skilla.akis.awmn                                                                   0.0%     1    0.8   0.8   0.8   0.8   0.0
 3. gw-akisman.openhaimer.awmn                                                            0.0%     1    3.9   3.9   3.9   3.9   0.0
 4. gw-openhaimer.chronisc.awmn                                                           0.0%     1    5.2   5.2   5.2   5.2   0.0
 5. gw-chronisc.styx.awmn                                                                 0.0%     1    5.9   5.9   5.9   5.9   0.0
 6. gw-styx.apollo.awmn                                                                   0.0%     1    3.7   3.7   3.7   3.7   0.0
 7. gw-apollo.alasondro.awmn                                                              0.0%     1    4.8   4.8   4.8   4.8   0.0
 8. ???
```

παλι δεν δουλευει σωστα!

----------


## eufonia

Προς τα πού είναι αυτό το traceroute?  ::

----------


## Vigor

Στο 10.2.100.4 (http://www.nagios.awmn) φτάνετε?

Δεν υπάρχει καν ως route.

----------


## gRooV

Είναι down ο ρούτερ του Σπύρου, αλλά δεν παίζει ο σύλλογος ούτε από την εναλλακτική?

----------


## vabiris

οχι.............  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Στο 10.2.100.4 (http://www.nagios.awmn) φτάνετε?
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει καν ως route.


oxi

----------


## igna

Τώρα είναι up ψάχνω το πρόβλημα

----------


## acoul

θα ήταν καλό να βγει ένα τρίτο BB από τη λέσχη κάποια στιγμή, εξοπλισμός στη λέσχη υπάρχει.

----------


## quam

> θα ήταν καλό να βγει ένα τρίτο BB από τη λέσχη κάποια στιγμή, εξοπλισμός στη λέσχη υπάρχει.


Έχω οπτική επαφή με το σύλλογο. 
Τον Σεπτέμβρη σε scan σε b, ήταν στην λίστα.
Αν μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω ο κόμβος μου είναι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## sidis

ενα trace απο το linuxopc του gormir...




> traceroute to 10.2.139.1 (10.2.139.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 mikrotik (10.17.124.2) 0.683 ms 0.226 ms 0.203 ms
> 2 10.17.130.202 (10.17.130.202) 0.510 ms 0.445 ms 0.580 ms
> 3 10.17.122.181 (10.17.122.181) 0.769 ms 7.168 ms 0.793 ms
> 4 10.17.122.129 (10.17.122.129) 1.451 ms 0.823 ms 1.540 ms
> 5 gw-top.mew.awmn (10.17.122.166) 41.441 ms 35.784 ms 36.207 ms
> 6 10.32.46.250 (10.32.46.250) 33.911 ms 50.661 ms 29.658 ms
> 7 10.32.56.106 (10.32.56.106) 13.273 ms 9.345 ms 5.725 ms
> 8 10.2.79.254 (10.2.79.254) 13.967 ms 14.794 ms 20.043 ms
> ...


....διχως να φτασει ποτε στον προορισμο του....

----------


## gormir

η loopa παντως καλα κρατει και σημερα , μηπως να του εριχναν καμια ματια οι ενδιαφερομενοι ?

----------


## gormir

οριστε και το tracepath





> 1?: [LOCALHOST] pmtu 1460
> 1: mikrotik (10.17.124.2) 0.808ms
> 2: 10.17.130.202 (10.17.130.202) 1.300ms
> 3: 10.17.122.181 (10.17.122.181) 1.876ms
> 4: 10.17.122.129 (10.17.122.129) 3.299ms
> 5: gw-top.mew.awmn (10.17.122.166) 17.666ms
> 6: 10.32.46.250 (10.32.46.250) 6.995ms
> 7: 10.32.56.106 (10.32.56.106) 6.540ms
> 8: 10.2.79.254 (10.2.79.254) asymm 11 22.102ms
> ...

----------


## andreas

> Προς τα πού είναι αυτό το traceroute?


στην τυχη! Να δω αμα ασχολειται κανεις.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> ```
>                                                        My traceroute  [v0.71]
> skilla (0.0.0.0)                                                                                           Sat Jan 20 07:59:33 2007
> Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
>                                                                                            Packets               Pings
>  Host                                                                                    Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
>  1. xarivdi.skilla.awmn                                                                   0.0%     1    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.3   0.0
>  2. gw-skilla.akis.awmn                                                                   0.0%     1    0.8   0.8   0.8   0.8   0.0
>  3. gw-akisman.openhaimer.awmn                                                            0.0%     1    3.9   3.9   3.9   3.9   0.0
> ...


όπα δεν το είχα προσέξει αυτό το post....
για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, που έκανες traceroute;
έχει ξανασυμβεί;

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  1.079 ms  0.332 ms  0.282 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  0.935 ms  0.791 ms  0.804 ms
 3  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  1.214 ms  7.276 ms  1.557 ms
 4  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  3.768 ms  1.987 ms  2.504 ms
 5  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.189.90)  4.132 ms  3.690 ms  2.930 ms
 6  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  3.384 ms  4.610 ms  3.316 ms
 7  gw-vassilis1.hook.awmn (10.84.230.249)  4.524 ms  8.604 ms  25.749 ms
 8  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)  6.623 ms  5.683 ms  7.134 ms
 9  gw-b52.limah.awmn (10.42.44.129)  28.211 ms  15.283 ms  23.340 ms
10  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)  28.558 ms  23.564 ms  36.602 ms
11  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  80.891 ms  34.388 ms  43.314 ms
12  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  34.353 ms  34.176 ms  30.793 ms
13  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  27.628 ms  43.326 ms  22.063 ms
```

E ρε γλέντια σήμερα το routing  ::   :: 
Το 6ο hop είναι όλα τα λεφτά!
Κάνω ένα κύκλο και γυρνάω πίσω σε μένα για να πάω στον προορισμό μου!

----------


## freenet

```
E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert litrotis.awmn

Tracing route to litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.130]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    10 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.26.137.3
  2     6 ms    16 ms     6 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
  3     6 ms     3 ms     4 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
  4     8 ms     5 ms     7 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
  5    14 ms    12 ms    30 ms  gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.225]
  6   642 ms   468 ms   495 ms  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.225]
  7   476 ms   239 ms   328 ms  ns.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.130]

Trace complete.
```

χμμμ εκει στο 6ο hop τι συμβαίνει και έχει τοσο μεγάλη τιμή?

----------


## alasondro

άκυρο  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ```
> E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert litrotis.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.130]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    10 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.26.137.3
>   2     6 ms    16 ms     6 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
>   3     6 ms     3 ms     4 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
> ...


Ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω κάτι από εδώ τώρα που το τσεκάρω και μάλιστα στο ημερήσιο lagometer δεν φαίνεται κάτι χρόνιο (>5 λεπτά δηλαδή).Ίσως να ήταν κάτι της στιγμής τι να πω. 

Το λινκ με Litroti παίζει με nstreme και δίνει 20 & 20 mbit αμφίδρομα με πολύ καλούς χρόνους. Επιπλέον έχει και QoS κάτι που το κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να laggarei.

Εάν δεις κάτι άλλο πάλι plz inform.  ::

----------


## freenet

```
E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert litrotis.awmn

Tracing route to litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.130]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     5 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.26.137.3
  2     8 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
  3    13 ms     5 ms     8 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
  4    12 ms     7 ms    13 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
  5     9 ms     5 ms     8 ms  gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.225]
  6   829 ms   550 ms  1071 ms  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.225]
  7   788 ms   695 ms   676 ms  ns.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.130]

Trace complete.
```

κι ομως συνεχίζεται,δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται γιατί έχει πολύ lag...

----------


## spirosco

Κανε ενα tracepath απο καποιο linux αν μπορεις.

----------


## sokratisg

> κι ομως συνεχίζεται,δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται γιατί έχει πολύ lag...


Ακριβώς όπως το λέει ο Σπύρος γιατί έτσι όπως φαίνεται πρέπει να υπάρχει ασυμμετρία στην διαδρομή.



```
tracepath litrotis.awmn
```

----------


## freenet

```
[[email protected] ~]$ tracepath litrotis.awmn
 1:  10.26.137.29 (10.26.137.29)                            0.291ms pmtu 1500
 1:  10.26.137.3 (10.26.137.3)                              0.619ms 
 2:  gw-freent.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.105)                    3.069ms 
 3:  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.186)            9.164ms 
 4:  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)                  6.435ms 
 5:  gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)              8.084ms 
 6:  gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn (10.17.119.210)             28.655ms 
 7:  ns.litrotis.awmn (10.46.166.130)                      10.104ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
```

Δεν ξέρω αν τώρα που το παρέθεσα έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον γιατί μάλλον δείχνει να έστρωσε.Πώς θα φαινόταν το ασύμμετρο?

----------


## spirosco

To 10.46.166.225 που υπηρχε στο 6ο hop του αρχικου σου trace, δεν κολλαγε στην διαδρομη,
εκτος κι αν τα πακετα σου ερχονται απο αυτη και επιστρεφουν απο αλλη ή το αντιθετο.
Οταν υπαρχει ασυμετρια, τοτε απο το hop που ξεκιναει αυτη μεχρι και τον τελικο προορισμο θα βλεπεις κι ενα "asymm".

----------


## sokratisg

Μπορείτε please να ρίξετε μια ματιά στην παρακάτω διαδρομή;



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.anime.awmn
traceroute to www.anime.awmn (10.15.164.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  sokratisg-zabon (10.32.49.1)  0.261 ms  0.255 ms  0.264 ms
 2  seaman-router (10.32.49.18)  1.978 ms  2.700 ms  1.877 ms
 3  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.145)  2.979 ms  3.289 ms  3.075 ms
 4  gw-thunder.magla.awmn (10.15.158.129)  2.749 ms  3.618 ms  3.632 ms
 5  gw-magla.thanasis.awmn (10.15.156.193)  171.177 ms  220.573 ms  249.852 ms
 6  dhmiourgos.macabre-sunsets.awmn (10.15.164.1)  189.662 ms  448.735 ms  242.563 ms
```

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν γινετε τιποτα με την διαδρομη αυτη.....ετσι παει, μεχρι να βγει κανα λινκ απο Θαναση.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Άμα πάει έτσι:
Α) κλείστε την ρε παιδιά 
Β) βάλτε αυστηρό QoS
Γ) Σπάστε το λινκ

----------


## costas43gr

Ναι Σωκρατη, οταν βγαλει κανα λινκ και ο macabre το ξαναβλεπουμε, τερματικος ειναι.

----------


## JollyRoger

κώστα, το παραπάνω trace του socratig χαλάει πολύ πριν το macabre... απο τον seaman...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> κώστα, το παραπάνω trace του socratig χαλάει πολύ πριν το macabre... απο τον seaman...




```
4  gw-thunder.magla.awmn (10.15.158.129)  2.749 ms  3.618 ms  3.632 ms
```

Αυτο εδω δηλαδη σε χαλαει ρε jolly ? τι ειναι καλωδιακη tv, μην τρελαθουμε.....

----------


## JollyRoger

απο εδώ πάντως... το θέμα είναι στο κλασσικά απο το magla και μετά  :: 



```
Tracing route to www.anime.awmn [10.15.164.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn [10.26.35.34]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.41]
  5    15 ms    30 ms     8 ms  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn [10.32.49.18]
  6    16 ms    26 ms    13 ms  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.145]
  7    43 ms    15 ms     7 ms  gw-thunder.magla.awmn [10.15.158.129]
  8   224 ms   259 ms   299 ms  gw-magla.thanasis.awmn [10.15.156.193]
  9   341 ms   284 ms   435 ms  dhmiourgos.macabre-sunsets.awmn [10.15.164.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## JollyRoger

Καλα ντε... μη βαράς!  ::  μόλις συμπλήρωσα!!  ::   :: 


edit:  ::  έχεις δίκιο... το είδα για 2.000ms... ggrgrgrgr... ακόμα δεν έχω συνηθίσει τα λινουξάδικα!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Καλα ντε... μη βαράς!  μόλις συμπλήρωσα!!


Ποιος βαραει  ::   ::   ::  δεν βρισκω και την φατσουλα με το σφυρι.  ::

----------


## vegos

> 8 224 ms 259 ms 299 ms gw-magla.thanasis.awmn [10.15.156.193]


Χμ.. Πρέπει να το φτιάξω λίγο...

Ούτε 300 δεν είναι.. 299....

Θα προσθέσω ένα αύριο....

----------


## costas43gr

::   ::   ::   ::  Αν δεν σου φτασουν τα ψιλα, ελα να σε δωσω κι εγω  ::  
Ρε Αντωνη ζαλαδα μου ερχετε με αυτο το αβαταρ, οχι τοσο γρηγορα.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ο Μιχαλης (mbjp) ειναι κατω εδω και καμποση ωρα, αλλα το φαντασμα του για τι κυκλοφορει ελευθερο και κοβει βολτες σε ολο το λεκανοπεδιο..  ::  



```
Tracing route to 10.80.201.225 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3    36 ms    23 ms    11 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
  4    20 ms    23 ms    27 ms  gw-openhaimer.akisman.awmn [10.42.60.22]
  5    21 ms    19 ms    20 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
  6    27 ms    77 ms    41 ms  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn [10.19.145.17]
  7    35 ms    38 ms    18 ms  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.41]
  8    27 ms    45 ms    54 ms  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn [10.19.141.90]
  9    23 ms    44 ms    22 ms  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.145]
 10    25 ms    38 ms    24 ms  gw-wolfpack.ovelix.awmn [10.21.131.193]
 11    41 ms   100 ms    22 ms  10.21.120.219
 12     9 ms    30 ms     *     gw-zabounis.racer.awmn [10.49.225.100]
 13    35 ms    69 ms    14 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
 14    34 ms    44 ms    18 ms  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn [10.49.225.50]
 15    25 ms    19 ms    29 ms  gw.pouran.lebyathan.awmn [10.67.162.18]
 16    52 ms    43 ms    48 ms  gw.houseclab.mernion2.awmn [10.41.228.82]
 17    57 ms    84 ms    63 ms  gw-houseclub.69eyes.awmn [10.45.169.250]
 18    75 ms    30 ms    36 ms  gw-jchr.amar.awmn [10.14.148.243]
 19    46 ms    82 ms    47 ms  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn [10.19.141.90]
 20   154 ms    91 ms    63 ms  gw-bigboo.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.145]
 21    15 ms    43 ms    40 ms  gw-wolfpack.ovelix.awmn [10.21.131.193]
 22    68 ms    64 ms    54 ms  10.21.120.219
 23    66 ms    52 ms    42 ms  gw-zabounis.racer.awmn [10.49.225.100]
 24    76 ms    41 ms    40 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
 25    74 ms     *       69 ms  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn [10.49.225.50]
 26    91 ms    38 ms    40 ms  gw.pouran.lebyathan.awmn [10.67.162.18]
 27    48 ms    54 ms    67 ms  gw.houseclab.mernion2.awmn [10.41.228.82]
 28   113 ms    75 ms    81 ms  gw-houseclub.69eyes.awmn [10.45.169.250]
 29    68 ms    77 ms    85 ms  gw-jchr.amar.awmn [10.14.148.243]
 30    94 ms    57 ms    39 ms  gw-xtreme.jchr.awmn [10.19.141.90]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## JollyRoger

life after death rulz!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> life after death rulz!!


Routing Warezzzzz Μου φενετε εχουν παθει οι routers ολων μας...  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Ε τι να κανουμε... δυστυχως καπoιων τους αρεσει το routing του mikrotik 
ή/και το routing test....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## TheLaz

*Λήψη 1*
traceroute to 10.146.2.1 (10.146.2.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 morena (10.26.126.2) 0.399 ms 0.243 ms 0.150 ms
2 gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.241) 10.233 ms 0.922 ms 2.092 ms
3 gw-ngia.bliz.awmn (10.26.122.250) 4.132 ms 2.165 ms 1.302 ms
4 ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161) 1.723 ms 4.053 ms 5.286 ms
5 gw-bliz.ayis.awmn (10.2.13.124) 15.422 ms 7.717 ms 4.925 ms
6 ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25) 14.375 ms 10.994 ms 13.232 ms
7 10.47.134.73 (10.47.134.73) 27.485 ms 21.528 ms 5.781 ms
8 10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137) 26.638 ms 10.828 ms 77.072 ms
9 10.19.151.129 (10.19.151.129) 44.842 ms 17.869 ms 73.907 ms
10 gw-netsailor.stardust.awmn (10.21.122.162) 29.091 ms 15.326 ms 14.284 ms
11 gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn (10.21.124.73) 17.950 ms 11.304 ms 15.719 ms
12 gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn (10.14.148.250) 34.324 ms 36.352 ms 37.596 ms
13 gw-miap.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.245) 53.601 ms 51.437 ms 42.637 ms
14 gw-spidercode.miap.awmn (10.69.216.242) 31.684 ms 36.901 ms 47.205 ms
15 gw-RF.spidercode.awmn (10.72.238.230) 77.569 ms 14.776 ms 51.549 ms
16 gw-PanoramiX.RF.awmn (10.72.238.241) 48.382 ms 36.961 ms 57.143 ms
17 gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131) 32.647 ms 102.263 ms 45.480 ms
18 *192.168.0.25* (192.168.0.25) 39.974 ms 70.023 ms 75.101 ms
19 * * ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161) 14.908 ms !N
20 ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161) 2.359 ms !N 4.677 ms !N 16.143 ms !N

*Λήψη 2*
traceroute to 10.146.2.1 (10.146.2.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 morena (10.26.126.2) 0.536 ms 0.201 ms 0.163 ms
2 gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.241) 1.172 ms 0.845 ms 1.146 ms
3 10.26.122.114 (10.26.122.114) 17.316 ms 2.029 ms 1.610 ms
4 gw-jamesbond.novemberq.awmn (10.21.253.145) 18.398 ms 3.553 ms 2.023 ms
5 10.2.139.90 (10.2.139.90) 23.245 ms 44.555 ms 28.742 ms
6 gw-antonisk7.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.225) 17.374 ms 14.052 ms 15.715 ms
7 gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn (10.22.0.230) 22.769 ms 31.050 ms 38.582 ms
8 gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn (10.32.49.42) 53.110 ms 49.424 ms 54.127 ms
9 gw-xrisoula.sv1ggc.awmn (10.86.87.83) 19.676 ms !N 39.381 ms !N 32.658 ms !N

Ένα ποίημα είναι πάλι σήμερα.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

*Λήψη 3*
traceroute to 10.146.2.1 (10.146.2.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 morena (10.26.126.2) 0.303 ms 0.216 ms 0.164 ms
2 gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.241) 0.971 ms 11.120 ms 0.652 ms
3 interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.186) 1.170 ms 1.904 ms 1.800 ms
4 10.31.185.254 (10.31.185.254) 22.714 ms 1.475 ms 1.809 ms
5 10.31.185.242 (10.31.185.242) 3.234 ms 5.857 ms 2.563 ms
6 10.2.139.90 (10.2.139.90) 14.635 ms 17.006 ms 5.456 ms
7 gw-antonisk7.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.225) 16.524 ms 17.073 ms 26.081 ms
8 gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn (10.22.0.222) 93.116 ms 93.962 ms 107.739 ms
9 gw-apollo.alasondro.awmn (10.27.231.253) 104.650 ms 70.975 ms 95.406 ms
10 10.27.228.4 (10.27.228.4) 79.901 ms 60.543 ms 80.597 ms
11 10.27.241.249 (10.27.241.249) 62.283 ms 45.249 ms 62.467 ms
12 10.27.241.254 (10.27.241.254) 78.418 ms 79.267 ms 57.375 ms
13 10.15.160.73 (10.15.160.73) 149.182 ms !N 542.816 ms !N 180.665 ms !N

Δεν με θέλει σήμερα......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Νομίζω οτι τα zombie routes οφείλονται στην κακή υλοποίηση του BGP απο το Mikrotik που δεν κόβει τις λούπες, *σε συνδυασμό με τους μηδενικούς timers που υπάρχουν σε πολλα Μikrotikia οπως φαινεται.*

Η αλλαγη των timers ειναι ευκολη και μπορει να γινει πολύ πιο άμεσα απο την εγκατάσταση Quagga, οπότε πιστεύω πως αν απλα εντοπιστουν οι κομβοι με 0 timers (τσεκάροντας τους κομβους σε ενα traceroute που καταλήγει σε loop) και διορθωθούν, θα λυθει ενα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος, και πλεον θα εχει βγει απο τη μεση το misconfiguration* οπότε θα ειναι πιο εύκολος και ο εντοπισμος των πραγματικών bugs**

*Κάποιοι θα πουν οτι οταν το default ειναι misconfiguration μιλαμε για Bug, Και θα συμφωνησω

**Κάποιοι (μαλλον οι ιδιοι με τους προηγούμενους) θα πουν επισης οτι το debugging ενος εμπορικού προιόντος θα επρεπε να το κανει η εταιρια που το καρπώνεται και τα λεφτά και οχι οι χρηστες, και δεν θα διαφωνησω

----------


## TheLaz

Το 10.146.2 είναι Εύβοια....Αν κοιτάξω το routing table αυτό και το 
route μέσω του οποίου έρχομαι Αθήνα (10.73.201 , dti2) πάνε και
έρχονται...συνέχεια...Το ίδιο και κάποια άλλα της Εύβοιας.

Αυτό έχει γίνει και άλλες φορές στην προσπαθειά μου να φτάσω
απέναντι ...και τελευταία δυστυχώς γίνεται αρκετά συχνά...

Δεν θέλω να κατηγορήσω κανένα από Bόρεια, κέντρο είμαι για να πάω
Πάρνηθα, από εκεί θα περάσω..  ::  ..να δείξω το πρόβλημα θέλω.  ::  

Αυτό πάντως που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι κολάει γενικώς και σε άλλα σημεία.. 

Με το αυτοκίνητο να το χα πάει το ping απέναντι θα είχε φτάσει....  ::   ::  



traceroute to 10.146.2.1 (10.146.2.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 morena (10.26.126.2) 0.413 ms 0.219 ms 0.198 ms
2 10.26.122.241 (10.26.122.241) 1.126 ms 6.061 ms 3.414 ms
3 interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.186) 2.104 ms 1.440 ms 2.831 ms
4 10.26.122.166 (10.26.122.166) 2.579 ms 18.143 ms 5.368 ms
5 vpn.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.130) 18.361 ms 9.869 ms 6.756 ms
6 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 6.426 ms 7.911 ms 21.120 ms
7 ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25) 11.077 ms !N 9.566 ms !N 9.429 ms !N

----------


## TheLaz

> traceroute to 10.146.2.1 (10.146.2.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 morena (10.26.126.2) 0.399 ms 0.243 ms 0.150 ms
> 2 gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.241) 10.233 ms 0.922 ms 2.092 ms
> 3 gw-ngia.bliz.awmn (10.26.122.250) 4.132 ms 2.165 ms 1.302 ms
> 4 ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161) 1.723 ms 4.053 ms 5.286 ms
> 5 gw-bliz.ayis.awmn (10.2.13.124) 15.422 ms 7.717 ms 4.925 ms
> 6 ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25) 14.375 ms 10.994 ms 13.232 ms
> 7 10.47.134.73 (10.47.134.73) 27.485 ms 21.528 ms 5.781 ms
> 8 10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137) 26.638 ms 10.828 ms 77.072 ms
> ...


Up

----------


## mojiro

με τα Up δε θα βγει τιποτα...

να γινει ενημερωση, στα τελευταια 2 hop's, ωστε να ψαξουν να βρουν 
το λαθος, επισης, δειτε αμα εχετε κανα default gateway route στο table
σας.

edit:

και βαλτε καμια quagga, δε ειναι δυσκολο, 5 λεπτα δουλεια ειναι μονο.

----------


## spirosco

Εχει χιλιοειπωθει εδω μεσα. Αρκετοι εχουμε κανει ενα σκασμο δοκιμες με τα routing (stable/testing) packages της mikrotik.
Αυτος ειναι κι ο λογος που προτιμησαμε την χακια του Βασιλη και βαλαμε quagga.
Αν πρεπει ο καθε νεος κομβος που μπαινει στον κορμο να διανυει κι ενα διαστημα 6+ μηνων μεχρι να βαλει quagga (κι αν βαλει τελικα), τοτε ζητω που καηκαμε.

Η quagga δεν ειναι gadget ή μοδα της εποχης. Ειναι απαραιτητη αν θελουμε να κανουμε troubleshooting σε πραγματικα προβληματα κι οχι σε bugs.

ΥΓ. δεν αναφερομαι σε κομβους με rb's γιατι εκει τα πραγματα ειναι πιο ζορικα.

----------


## manoskol

Μηπώς να γινει υποχρεωτικο...... για να γινεις κομβος και να πάρεις c-class
να εχεις quagga? Λεω εγω τωρα....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πολλά πρέπει να έχεις για να γίνεις σωστός κόμβος αλλά κανείς δεν ασχολείται.

Τα στατιστικά για τα κανάλια και τις συνεντεύξεις είναι πιο σημαντικά από σοβαρούς και υπεύθυνους κόμβους...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## TheLaz

Που είναι αυτό το θέλατο...??

Θέλω να φτάσω απέναντι...Μπορώ ?

Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε γίνει πολλοί..και δυστυχώς τα προβλήματα
με το routing φαίνεται να έχουν ανοδική τάση...  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

ας φροντισουν οι γειτονες των κομβων αυτων που μενουν με το mtik routing να τους κοψουν τα links μεχρι να αναβαθμισουν σε quagga

----------


## sokratisg

> δεν αναφερομαι σε κομβους με rb's γιατι εκει τα πραγματα ειναι πιο ζορικα.


Πλέον με το True-Linux, όπως έχει ειπωθεί και από τον bedazzled, δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία ακόμα και για τους κατόχους MIPS.

----------


## dti

> Το 10.146.2 είναι Εύβοια....Αν κοιτάξω το routing table αυτό και το 
> route μέσω του οποίου έρχομαι Αθήνα (10.73.201 , dti2) πάνε και
> έρχονται...συνέχεια...Το ίδιο και κάποια άλλα της Εύβοιας.


Δυστυχώς έχει πέσει η Πάρνηθα από χθες, οπότε μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση πώς σου δείχνει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα...

Εμένα το winMTR για το 10.146.2.1 μου βγάζει 



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     Network Unreachable -  100 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Danimoth

Σε πολλούς είναι δύσκολο να κατεβάσουν το pc από την ταράτσα και να κάνουν όλη τη διαδικασία για να βάλεις quagga. Ναι, υπάρχουν πάντα τρόποι αλλά αφού δουλεύει το ΜΤ λίγοι θα προσπαθήσουν. 

Αλλιώς αφού είναι καλύτερη δεν έχουν λόγο να μην το κάνουν.

Και επίσης, αν δεν ξέρεις δεν παίζει να καταλάβεις μόνος σου πώς να κάνεις την quagga να δουλέψει και το μη γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν σε τραβάει. Ζήτω το GUI  ::   ::  .

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Το 10.146.2 είναι Εύβοια....Αν κοιτάξω το routing table αυτό και το 
> route μέσω του οποίου έρχομαι Αθήνα (10.73.201 , dti2) πάνε και
> έρχονται...συνέχεια...Το ίδιο και κάποια άλλα της Εύβοιας.
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς έχει πέσει η Πάρνηθα από χθες, οπότε μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση πώς σου δείχνει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα...
> 
> ...


Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως σε έχω στο routing table μου...  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Εμένα όχι....  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Και επίσης, αν δεν ξέρεις δεν παίζει να καταλάβεις μόνος σου πώς να κάνεις την quagga να δουλέψει και το μη γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν σε τραβάει. Ζήτω το GUI   .


Ευκαιρία τότε να μάθουν αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν και τίποτα παραπάνω πέρα του να χρησιμοποιούν τα torrents & dc.  ::  


Αν κάποιος θέλει να είναι backbone πρέπει να πληρεί προυποθέσεις αλλιώς πάντα θα έχουμε τα ίδια προβλήματα (είτε αυτά λέγονται timers είτε λέγονται όπως θέλετε)

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## MAuVE

> Μηπώς να γινει υποχρεωτικο...... για να γινεις κομβος και να πάρεις c-class
> να εχεις quagga? Λεω εγω τωρα.... :P


Εμένα πάντος μου ακούγεται σαν σωστή πρόταση.

Τρία λινκς από την πλευρά μου με *ακριβώς* το ίδιο setup :

α) CyberAngel (Linux) : Από τη στιγμή που πρωτοέπαιξε το λινκ κανένα πρόβλημα routing. 

b) Fightclub : Συχνά προβλήματα routing στην αρχή. Από τότε που ο B52 έβαλε στο μικροτικ quagga δεν ξανα-ασχολήθηκα.

γ) Tireas : Εδώ και μία βδομάδα δεν ανταλλάσουμε prefixes. Τώρα τι μεσολάβησε άγνωστο. (Θωμά δεν έχεις guagga - σωστά;)

----------


## mojiro

> Σε πολλούς είναι δύσκολο να κατεβάσουν το pc από την ταράτσα και να κάνουν όλη τη διαδικασία για να βάλεις quagga. Ναι, υπάρχουν πάντα τρόποι αλλά αφού δουλεύει το ΜΤ λίγοι θα προσπαθήσουν. 
> 
> Αλλιώς αφού είναι καλύτερη δεν έχουν λόγο να μην το κάνουν.
> 
> Και επίσης, αν δεν ξέρεις δεν παίζει να καταλάβεις μόνος σου πώς να κάνεις την quagga να δουλέψει και το μη γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν σε τραβάει. Ζήτω το GUI   .


1 φορα θα το γραψεις το config και τερμα το σκαλισμα
απο εκει και περα αμα θες να το παρακολουθεις και τι συμβαινει
μπορεις πολυ απλα, να δουλευεις με τα

Zebra - http://www.routing.awmn/?20:20
BGP - http://www.routing.awmn/?20:30

σου δινουν πολυ περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες απο την βλακεια-gui
του mtik (στο routing μερος)

----------


## Danimoth

> Zebra - http://www.routing.awmn/?20:20
> BGP - http://www.routing.awmn/?20:30


  ::  Nice.

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> Σε πολλούς είναι δύσκολο να κατεβάσουν το pc από την ταράτσα και να κάνουν όλη τη διαδικασία για να βάλεις quagga. Ναι, υπάρχουν πάντα τρόποι αλλά αφού δουλεύει το ΜΤ λίγοι θα προσπαθήσουν. 
> 
> Αλλιώς αφού είναι καλύτερη δεν έχουν λόγο να μην το κάνουν.
> 
> Και επίσης, αν δεν ξέρεις δεν παίζει να καταλάβεις μόνος σου πώς να κάνεις την quagga να δουλέψει και το μη γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν σε τραβάει. Ζήτω το GUI   .
> 
> 
> ...


Πως μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε τον δικό μας router?

----------


## manoskol

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.... βαζεις ip και το read pass της quagga bgpd ή 
zebra για telnet και παίζει.....

----------


## [email protected]

> δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.... βαζεις ip και το read pass της quagga bgpd ή 
> zebra για telnet και παίζει.....


Ναι το ξερω, αλλα ειναι πιο ευκολο να ειναι στη λιστα, για να μπορουν να το δουν και αλλοι αν θελουν

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.... βαζεις ip και το read pass της quagga bgpd ή 
> zebra για telnet και παίζει.....
> 
> 
> Ναι το ξερω, αλλα ειναι πιο ευκολο να ειναι στη λιστα, για να μπορουν να το δουν και αλλοι αν θελουν


Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο έχουμε όλοι σαν read password το "zebra" και έτσι όλοι μπορούν να το τσεκάρουν.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ έχω password το "awmn"
Και πάλι το κοινο paasword ειναι ημιμετρο
Anyway o router μου ειναι 10.47.149.10 με read password awmn

----------


## mojiro

> Εγώ έχω password το "awmn"
> Και πάλι το κοινο paasword ειναι ημιμετρο
> Anyway o router μου ειναι 10.47.149.10 με read password awmn


σε περασα. μονο χειροκεινητα μπενετε

----------


## MAuVE

Ρίξτε μία ματιά εδώ μήπως μπορέσετε και βοηθήσετε
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19047&start=60

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Εγώ έχω password το "awmn"
> Και πάλι το κοινο paasword ειναι ημιμετρο
> Anyway o router μου ειναι 10.47.149.10 με read password awmn
> 
> 
> σε περασα. μονο χειροκεινητα μπενετε


ΟΚ thanx

----------


## machine22

```
machine22:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ethernet.machine22.awmn (10.14.146.65)  0.679 ms  0.240 ms  0.356 ms
 2  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.1)  1.479 ms  1.663 ms  1.186 ms
 3  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  2.372 ms  3.722 ms  2.025 ms
 4  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.65)  14.323 ms  47.795 ms  24.644 ms
 5  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  3.871 ms  24.417 ms  27.521 ms
 6  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  19.678 ms  14.697 ms  6.599 ms
```



```
machine22:~# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  machine22.machine22 (10.14.146.69)                     0.665ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ethernet.machine22.awmn (10.14.146.65)                 0.820ms
 2:  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.1)                 4.273ms
 3:  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)                   4.252ms
 4:  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.65)               asymm  7  15.339ms
 5:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                       asymm  8  24.792ms
 6:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm  9  31.201ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 9
```

Τι συμβαίνει? 
Πρακτικά όταν πάω να πάρω τηλέφωνο μέσο internet (I-call, voipbuster κ.τ.λ.) μου κάνει απίστευτα κοψίματα στον ήχο

----------


## mojiro

ο κομβος ayis τι routing συστημα εχει ?

σκαλωσε αρκετη ωρα η αλλαγη της δρομολογησης σε αυτο τον κομβο....



```
# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.213 ms  0.177 ms  0.127 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.114)  0.463 ms  0.521 ms  1.819 ms
 3  gw-petzi.romeo.awmn (10.86.90.102)  1.304 ms  0.822 ms  0.985 ms
 4  gw-romeo.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.234.235)  1.834 ms  2.019 ms  1.543 ms
 5  gw-vassilis3.vassilis1.awmn (10.84.230.225)  18.425 ms  16.534 ms  2.766 ms
 6  gw-vassilis1.hook.awmn (10.84.230.249)  5.182 ms  5.002 ms  7.499 ms
 7  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)  7.425 ms  39.495 ms  20.144 ms
 8  gw-b52.limah.awmn (10.42.44.129)  9.835 ms  9.378 ms  35.063 ms
 9  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)  40.229 ms  48.921 ms  35.020 ms
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
```



```
# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.194 ms  0.147 ms  0.113 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.114)  0.403 ms  0.461 ms  0.485 ms
 3  gw-petzi.romeo.awmn (10.86.90.102)  5.019 ms  1.265 ms  2.066 ms
 4  gw-romeo.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.234.235)  2.078 ms  2.617 ms  1.683 ms
 5  gw-vassilis3.vassilis1.awmn (10.84.230.225)  9.215 ms  19.127 ms  18.774 ms
 6  gw-vassilis1.hook.awmn (10.84.230.249)  5.363 ms  14.075 ms  22.041 ms
 7  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)  28.160 ms  16.683 ms  22.616 ms
 8  gw-b52.limah.awmn (10.42.44.129)  19.873 ms  38.983 ms  30.415 ms
 9  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)  32.363 ms  36.064 ms  61.812 ms
10  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.65)  37.397 ms  29.280 ms  30.101 ms
11  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  22.054 ms  48.712 ms  31.128 ms
12  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  28.274 ms  38.854 ms  33.278 ms
```

----------


## Pater_Familias

10.19.172.0/24 0 2198 6561 9334 3990 1966 38 *941 ?*

10.19.158.0/24 0 2198 6561 9334 3990 1966 38 *941 ?*

10.69.216.0/24 0 7817 8073 2561 3119 633 616 1897 8254 6787 7888 *8863 ?*



10.87.181.0/24 0 7817 8073 2561 3119 10853 641 *838 ?*


Μήπως πρέπει να το κοιτάξετε;

----------


## mbjp

> traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 debian.bbs.awmn (10.80.201.225) 0.168 ms 0.098 ms 0.091 ms
> 2 gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn (10.80.201.13) 0.734 ms 0.401 ms 0.396 ms
> 3 gw-shadowcaster.akops76.awmn (10.86.86.142) 41.758 ms 77.648 ms 54.184 ms
> 4 gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137) 44.214 ms 67.525 ms 70.017 ms
> 5 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 71.681 ms 25.978 ms 19.983 ms
> 6 * * *
> 7 * * *
> 8 * * *


απο το πρωι  ::

----------


## tolishawk

```
 tracert www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.tolishawk.awmn [10.27.243.1]
2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-tolishawk.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.245]
3    10 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn [10.22.0.230]
4     4 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.225]
5     8 ms     6 ms     9 ms  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.209]
6    17 ms     6 ms    15 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
7    13 ms    17 ms     7 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
8    28 ms    20 ms    39 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
9    18 ms    27 ms    22 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```


Μια χαρά εμένα  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
C:\>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.1]
  2     4 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn [10.38.126.109]
  3    20 ms    28 ms    39 ms  gw-erasma.styx.awmn [10.25.177.109]
  4    31 ms    39 ms    27 ms  gw-styx.convict.awmn [10.25.177.126]
  5    39 ms    41 ms    41 ms  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.81]
  6    50 ms    38 ms    44 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
  7    41 ms    38 ms    56 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
  8    35 ms    39 ms    50 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *     ^C
C:\>
```

  ::

----------


## tolishawk

```
tracert www.awmn

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.tolishawk.awmn [10.27.243.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-tolishawk.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.245]
  3     1 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn [10.22.0.230]
  4    27 ms    14 ms     9 ms  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.225]
  5     3 ms     8 ms     8 ms  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.209]
  6    15 ms     7 ms    11 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8    10 ms    14 ms     6 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  9     8 ms     6 ms     7 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```


 ::   ::   ::  

Εσένα jolly γιατί δεν περνάει απο τον alexandros;

----------


## Acinonyx

> ```
> C:\>tracert www.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.1]
>   2     4 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn [10.38.126.109]
>   3    20 ms    28 ms    39 ms  gw-erasma.styx.awmn [10.25.177.109]
> ...




```
tracepath 10.40.186.1 
 1:  lynx.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.130)                       1.055ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-local.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.129)                   0.817ms 
 2:  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)                 7.858ms 
 3:  gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn (10.2.32.100)                 19.398ms 
 4:  gw-sw1hfq.convict.awmn (10.17.127.82)                 24.254ms 
 5:  gw-convict.styx.awmn (10.25.177.125)                  26.214ms 
 6:  gw-styx.erasma.awmn (10.25.177.110)                   32.519ms 
 7:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                  24.007ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
```

Μέχρι τον Alexandro πας συμμετρικά και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Ο Ysam2 που είναι το επόμενο hop σε βλέπει από άλλη διαδρομή στην οποία κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## Neuromancer

```
 traceroute 10.13.250.97
traceroute to 10.13.250.97 (10.13.250.97), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ap.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.129)  2.065 ms  3.555 ms  1.799 ms
 2  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)  2.722 ms  3.641 ms  2.486 ms
 3  gw-vivodi.styx.awmn (10.25.177.2)  3.311 ms  3.090 ms  4.140 ms
 4  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)  4.769 ms  3.140 ms  3.060 ms
 5  gw-vivodi.styx.awmn (10.25.177.2)  3.637 ms  3.649 ms  3.906 ms
```

και συνεχίζεται επ άπειρον!!!
παρατηρημένο απο μέρες όχι συνέχεια  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> ```
>  traceroute 10.13.250.97
> traceroute to 10.13.250.97 (10.13.250.97), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  ap.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.129)  2.065 ms  3.555 ms  1.799 ms
>  2  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)  2.722 ms  3.641 ms  2.486 ms
>  3  gw-vivodi.styx.awmn (10.25.177.2)  3.311 ms  3.090 ms  4.140 ms
>  4  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)  4.769 ms  3.140 ms  3.060 ms
>  5  gw-vivodi.styx.awmn (10.25.177.2)  3.637 ms  3.649 ms  3.906 ms
> ```
> ...


άμα τον ψήσεις τον @@α τον αλφρέδο να ξεσκαλώσει με το webproxy του mikrotik, εγώ του το ξαναφτιάχνω το 2πλο routing table...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

/quiz/
Ο seaman εχει πεσει εδω και καμια ωρα.
Βλεπω τα εξης :


```
C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.32.55.1

Tracing route to router.seaman.awmn [10.32.55.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3    <1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
  4     4 ms    13 ms     7 ms  gw-styx.apollo.awmn [10.25.177.98]
  5     7 ms    15 ms    13 ms  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.221]
  6    13 ms     4 ms    11 ms  router-1.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.1]
  7    18 ms     9 ms     7 ms  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.226]
  8    11 ms    23 ms    16 ms  10.2.63.162
  9    15 ms    27 ms    29 ms  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.145]
 10    29 ms    23 ms    18 ms  ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161]
 11    14 ms    38 ms    51 ms  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
 12    26 ms    29 ms    28 ms  gw-nvak.trendy.awmn [10.14.145.244]
 13    18 ms    34 ms    18 ms  gw-trendy.ajn.awmn [10.14.157.253]
 14  10.14.162.253  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

Κανονικα θα επρεπε να παρω το τελευταιο reports αμεσως εφοσον εχω λινκ μαζι του ?



```
router.thunder.awmn> show ip bgp 10.32.55.0/24
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.55.0/24
Paths: (3 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.15.158.129 10.15.162.75 10.15.163.166 10.80.201.17
  6202 12302 2113 72 2315 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 2379 1286 2581 4444
    10.15.163.139 from 10.15.163.139 (10.25.174.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Tue May 22 20:27:11 2007

  4973 633 3929 1966 1 2315 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 2379 1286 2581 4444
    10.15.162.75 from 10.15.162.75 (10.15.162.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Tue May 22 20:26:09 2007

  2277 10853 3728 9355 913 72 2315 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 2379 1286 2581 4444
    10.80.201.17 from 10.80.201.17 (10.80.201.225)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Tue May 22 20:27:08 2007
```

Αυτο εχω στο routing table μου. Ερχετε απο αλλα 3 ββ λινκ μου (tompap1,rainbow,mbjp).
Παντα τελειωνει στο 4444 confered της Καλλιθεας.
Ποιος ή ποιοι router δεν ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενοι ?
/quiz/

----------


## manoskol

Απάντηση :
Ειναι σχετικα απλό.....
Kαποιος απο τους παρακάτω (δεν τους ξέρω) που δεν εχει quagga
δεν εχει αποσυρει την διαδρομη....

6202 12302 2113 72 2315 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 2379

Το δυσκολο ειναι να τον βρεις ...θελει χρονο και access στον καθε router...

----------


## trendy

Καθόλου δύσκολο, είναι ο 7451 με mt 2.9.27 σκέτο.
Αρχίσαν τα προβλήματα στο κατά τ' άλλα ήσυχο φέουδο της Αγίας Παρασκευής.

----------


## manoskol

> Καθόλου δύσκολο, είναι ο 7451 με mt 2.9.27 σκέτο.
> Αρχίσαν τα προβλήματα στο κατά τ' άλλα ήσυχο φέουδο της Αγίας Παρασκευής.


Μπορεις να δεις δηλαδη οτι ο ενας γειτονας του ο 810 εχει αποσυρει την
εγγραφη απο το routing table του και την εχει ακομα ο 7451 ?  ::  
Αν μπορεις ποσταρε το και εδω plz

----------


## trendy

O 810 είμαι εγώ με τον ajn.
Τώρα που το κοιτάζω πάμε κανονικά.



> 1. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn 0.0% 16 0.7 0.8 0.7 1.4 0.2
> 2. gw-johnnie.stardust.awmn 0.0% 16 2.8 5.2 2.7 20.2 4.8
> 3. 10.19.151.129 0.0% 16 2.9 5.0 2.5 20.9 4.8
> 4. gw-akis.a123xxsp.awmn 0.0% 15 3.6 3.9 2.5 11.5 2.4
> 5. gw-kxrist.akis.awmn 6.7% 15 2.5 6.4 2.4 19.5 6.1
> 6. gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn 0.0% 15 24.9 24.2 5.6 51.2 10.4
> 7. router.seaman.awmn 0.0% 15 17.7 25.0 10.4 49.0 12.5


Ίσως βιάστηκα να κατηγορήσω τον dolfinpg. Το πρόβλημα μάλλον δείχνει να είναι του vector. Γενικά οι dolfinpg(7451), vector(4320) & ganetwork(10393) είναι με mt 2.9.27 απατσάριστοι, οπότε είναι επίφοβοι.

----------


## costas43gr

Μετα απο λιγη ωρα σηκωθηκε ο κομβος. (οχι το λινκ μας  ::  )
Ετσι χασαμε την ευκαιρια...

----------


## trendy

Επειδή με παραξενεύει κάπως το σκηνικό και μου κάνει εντύπωση που περνάει από μένα αλλά κολάει στον dolfinpg, θα με ενδιέφερε να το δούμε λίγο πιο διεξοδικά.
Αν μπορούμε να "ρίξουμε" λίγο το bgp του seaman όταν θα είμαι σπίτι να το παρακολουθήσω από όλους τους γύρω κόμβους θα δούμε ακριβώς τι παίζεται.
Το setup είναι το κάτοθι:


```
ganetwork(10393)-<trendy-ajn>(810)-dolfinpg(7451)
    |                                     |
nettraptor(3252)----------------------vector(4320)
```

Στο 810 παίζουμε ospf igp και έχουμε αμφότεροι linux-quagga.
O nettraptor έχει 2.9.43 και οι υπόλοιποι 2.9.27.

----------


## costas43gr

Συναδελφε, πρεπει να μιλησω με τον Θαλαση να κανουμε το ιδιο σκηνικο με εχθες αν καταλαβα καλα.
Αν μπορει, θα σου πω να το δοκιμασουμε.

----------


## trendy

Ο κόμβος είναι ακόμα κάτω, αλλά στο bgp έχω το εξής:


```
2315 2379 1286 8580 2581 3451 7603 12274 4444
```

και το mtr



> 1. gw-trendy.nvak.awmn 0.0% 10  0.7 1.5 0.7 4.7 1.3
> 2. gw-nvak.Trackman.awmn 0.0% 10 1.7 3.1 1.4 11.7 3.2
> 3. gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn 0.0% 10 27.0 5.9 1.7 27.0 7.6
> 4. gw-spirosco.awpnet.awmn 0.0% 10 21.0 7.3 2.7 21.0 5.7
> 5. gw-awpnet.tsap.awmn 0.0% 10 3.1 6.5 3.0 13.8 3.6
> 6. gw-tsap.kaiser.awmn 0.0% 10 4.8 11.5 3.4 35.6 10.2
> 7. gw-kaiser.vanggelis2.awmn 0.0% 10 4.7 9.7 4.1 18.3 5.3
> 8. gw-vanggelis2.vaggos13.awmn 12.5% 9 8.2 8.3 5.5 12.4 2.5
> 9. gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn 12.5% 9 9.2 13.4 4.7 41.3 13.1
> ...

----------


## costas43gr

```
router.thunder.awmn> show ip bgp 10.32.55.0/24
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.55.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.15.158.129 10.15.163.139 10.15.163.166 10.80.201.17
  4973 633 616 10016 4704 8580 1286 123 10853 3451 7603 12274 4444
    10.15.162.75 from 10.15.162.75 (10.15.162.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Wed May 23 19:51:43 2007

  6202 12302 10407 2514 11391 4410 5078 7522 10853 3451 7603 12274 4444
    10.15.163.139 from 10.15.163.139 (10.25.174.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Wed May 23 19:52:02 2007
```

----------


## costas43gr

```
router.thunder.awmn> show ip bgp 10.32.55.0/24
% Network not in table
router.thunder.awmn>
```

Τι να πω......magic  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

*1. λαλα αλαλα* 


```
traceroute to 10.2.38.42 (10.2.38.42), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbr.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.1)  0.420 ms  0.340 ms  0.250 ms
 2  gw-zabounis.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.250)  1.109 ms  1.148 ms  1.067 ms
 3  gw-trackman.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.161)  2.066 ms  1.675 ms  2.471 ms
 4  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.185)  2.488 ms  1.930 ms  2.276 ms
 5  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  3.294 ms  3.091 ms  2.737 ms
 6  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)  3.939 ms  4.758 ms  4.900 ms
 7  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)  3002.793 ms !H  3018.715 ms !H  3008.712 ms !H
```

*2. λαλoα λoiλα* 


```
traceroute to 10.26.146.146 (10.26.146.146), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbr.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.1)  0.551 ms  0.307 ms  0.475 ms
 2  gw-zabounis.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.250)  18.212 ms  0.935 ms  1.183 ms
 3  gw-trackman.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.161)  1.898 ms  11.566 ms  1.575 ms
 4  interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.189)  1.980 ms  2.018 ms  2.095 ms
 5  gw-ngia.freenet.awmn (10.26.122.109)  12.601 ms  4.093 ms  31.322 ms
 6  gw-freenet.godim.awmn (10.26.146.33)  6.559 ms  19.225 ms  5.557 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
```

*3. τρα-λαλoα τρι-λιλαουα* 


```
traceroute to 10.2.26.2 (10.2.26.2), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbr.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.1)  0.779 ms  0.324 ms  0.249 ms
 2  gw-zabounis.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.250)  6.579 ms  1.349 ms  0.973 ms
 3  gw-trackman.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.161)  3.403 ms  29.134 ms  2.124 ms
 4  interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.189)  6.298 ms  2.450 ms  5.752 ms
 5  gw-ngia.tarantula.awmn (10.26.122.238)  5.461 ms  16.892 ms  6.110 ms
 6  gw-ngia.tarantula.awmn (10.26.122.238)  3035.964 ms !H  3000.966 ms !H  3098.592 ms !H
```

*4. κουκου-ρου κου κου* 


```
traceroute to 10.2.117.2 (10.2.117.2), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbr.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.1)  0.437 ms  0.243 ms  0.291 ms
 2  10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130)  8.244 ms  4.364 ms  3.464 ms
 3  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  23.774 ms  59.724 ms  13.275 ms
 4  10.19.143.25 (10.19.143.25)  6.735 ms !N  4.699 ms !N  13.447 ms !N
```


και πολλά άλλα για να μην κουράσω άλλο....

----------


## zabounis

*Με έχει πάρει από το πρωί ο άνθρωπος στην Πάρνηθα και με ρωτάει τι γίνεται με το δίκτυο:*


```
traceroute to 10.73.106.1 (10.73.106.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbr.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.1)  0.765 ms  0.390 ms  0.382 ms
 2  gw-zabounis.panoz.awmn (10.49.225.110)  1.059 ms  0.587 ms  0.695 ms
 3  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  1.115 ms  0.898 ms  0.789 ms
 4  10.35.164.130 (10.35.164.130)  1.745 ms  1.837 ms  1.429 ms
 5  bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)  8.867 ms  3.258 ms  2.987 ms
 6  10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65)  6.996 ms  5.104 ms  15.677 ms
 7  gw-jopa.bikyugo.awmn (10.29.91.74)  19.921 ms  23.867 ms  8.942 ms
 8  10.29.87.77 (10.29.87.77)  17.459 ms  12.834 ms  6.553 ms
 9  10.29.86.65 (10.29.86.65)  45.649 ms  42.900 ms  45.322 ms
10  10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130)  10.343 ms  10.218 ms  19.304 ms
11  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  6.933 ms  9.628 ms  8.508 ms
12  10.19.143.25 (10.19.143.25)  6.634 ms !N  31.827 ms !N  13.090 ms !N
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to bbr.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-godim.freenet.awmn [10.26.146.34]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
  4     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
  5    22 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
  6    12 ms    11 ms     6 ms  bbr.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## manoskol

```
router7780> sh ip bgp 10.73.106.1
% Network not in table
```

----------


## acoul

mtr 10.25.182.1

από ozonet:


```
 Host                               Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. orion.ozonet.awmn                0.0%    20    0.1   0.1   0.1   0.2   0.0
 2. soekris1.ozonet.awmn             0.0%    20    0.5   1.6   0.3  16.1   3.5
 3. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn          0.0%    20    1.2   3.6   1.2  23.5   4.9
 4. asus.katsaros.awmn               0.0%    20    1.7   4.1   1.7   8.6   2.2
 5. gw-katsaros.ice.awmn             0.0%    20    6.8   4.4   2.3  10.8   2.3
 6. gw-ice.tolishawk.awmn            0.0%    20    3.6   4.7   2.8   8.3   1.3
 7. gw-tolishawk.eufonia.awmn        0.0%    20   10.0   9.1   3.6  25.8   5.9
 8. router-1.eufonia.awmn            0.0%    20    5.1   9.5   4.6  29.7   5.9
 9. 10.2.63.105                      0.0%    20    4.7  13.9   3.6  33.3   8.5
10. 10.2.63.162                      0.0%    20   15.0  11.4   3.6  33.3   7.8
11. gw-antonisk7.alex23.awmn         0.0%    19    7.3  14.0   4.9  32.4   8.2
12. dedalos.alex23.awmn              0.0%    19   13.2  15.7   4.7  26.4   6.4
13. gw-trackman.alex23.awmn          0.0%    19    7.7  17.8   6.6  32.4   8.1
14. gw-bliz.nvak.awmn                5.3%    19   19.2  26.8  11.7  69.2  13.6
15. gw-nvak.trendy.awmn             21.1%    19   10.3  27.6   9.6  49.2  12.8
16. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn        15.8%    19   12.7  30.2  10.8  55.6  15.8
17. gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn              5.3%    19   14.3  22.1   8.2  46.6  11.6
18. gw-RF.jchr.awmn                  0.0%    19   32.5  18.9   8.0  63.6  13.3
19. 10.19.143.130                    0.0%    19   28.1  37.3  22.6  66.1   9.3
20. rtr.ysam2.awmn                   0.0%    19   40.6  42.3  17.6  81.9  16.3
21. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn         5.3%    19   56.8  42.4  25.2  80.9  13.5
22. gw-bliz.ayis.awmn                0.0%    19   25.9  34.7  23.0  53.9   8.9
23. ring.bliz.awmn                   0.0%    19   50.3  37.3  25.8  52.5   8.9
    gw-verou.bliz.awmn
24. gw-bliz.nvak.awmn               27.8%    19   26.0  41.0  20.8  77.8  17.0
25. gw-nvak.trendy.awmn             21.1%    19   57.7  45.8  24.6  66.2  11.3
26. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn        21.1%    19   46.6  54.5  21.9 110.5  24.5
27. gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn             33.3%    19   38.7  44.7  26.3  70.7  14.9
28. gw-RF.jchr.awmn                 36.8%    19   32.5  40.8  17.4  64.5  13.0
29. 10.19.143.130                    0.0%    19   52.1  65.1  34.5 100.2  16.8
30. rtr.ysam2.awmn                  38.9%    19  106.4  74.5  40.4 106.4  19.4
```

από konkoul:


```
 Host                            Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.40.188.254                 0.0%    16    1.0   5.0   0.8  17.8   6.9
 2. 10.38.115.106                 0.0%    16    3.3   2.0   0.8   5.1   1.1
 3. 10.38.117.201                 0.0%    16    4.2   2.2   0.9   4.2   1.4
 4. gw-panther.styx.awmn          0.0%    16    3.9   4.7   3.5  11.9   2.2
 5. gw-styx.apollo.awmn           0.0%    16    3.7   8.6   3.7  31.8   7.1
 6. gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn        0.0%    16    4.0   7.6   3.3  27.6   5.8
 7. router-1.eufonia.awmn         0.0%    16    6.6  10.8   3.7  23.7   5.5
 8. 10.2.63.105                   0.0%    16    3.6   8.3   3.5  19.8   5.2
 9. 10.2.63.162                   0.0%    16    3.6  11.4   3.3  27.7   8.2
10. gw-antonisk7.alex23.awmn      0.0%    16    7.5  15.9   6.5  48.0  10.4
11. dedalos.alex23.awmn           0.0%    16    7.6  13.6   3.6  48.8  12.4
12. gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn     0.0%    16   11.5  17.1   6.8  47.5  10.9
13. gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn         0.0%    16    7.3  13.1   3.2  24.9   6.3
14. gw-nvak.trendy.awmn           0.0%    16   11.6  18.8   6.5  49.1  10.4
15. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn      0.0%    16   15.4  20.9  10.4  30.8   6.2
16. gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn           0.0%    15   23.6  25.2  10.3  69.8  17.0
17. gw-amar.jchr.awmn             6.7%    15    8.1  24.7   8.1  54.1  14.0
18. 10.19.143.130                 0.0%    15   19.7  41.0  18.8  67.6  15.0
19. rtr.ysam2.awmn                0.0%    15   22.9  39.6  20.7  62.0  13.5
20. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn     13.3%    15   22.4  34.5  15.4  49.1  11.9
21. qw-limah.ayis.awmn            0.0%    15   97.3  79.9  44.5 150.7  30.3
22. ring.bliz.awmn                0.0%    15   49.1  39.9  14.5  62.3  13.1
23. gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn        28.6%    15   69.7  57.1  26.8  97.9  21.6
24. gw-nvak.trendy.awmn          28.6%    15   43.6  56.2  32.9  98.2  18.9
25. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn     28.6%    15   47.7  44.0  22.4  67.7  12.4
26. gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn          28.6%    15   99.7  52.7  23.6  99.7  21.8
27. gw-amar.jchr.awmn            21.4%    15   52.4  54.5  14.2  98.4  22.0
28. 10.19.143.130                 0.0%    15   53.8  57.2  21.2  96.8  19.1
29. rtr.ysam2.awmn               28.6%    15   47.6  58.6  43.7  84.7  14.4
30. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn     14.3%    15   53.0  61.7  44.4  79.3  11.9
```

από makaras:


```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.19.156.254                     0.0%    38    0.7   1.1   0.6  16.1   2.5
 2. gw-kxrist.alex23.awmn             0.0%    38    0.7   4.9   0.6  17.9   7.1
 3. dedalos.alex23.awmn               0.0%    38    2.0   1.9   0.7  16.8   3.6
 4. gw-trackman.alex23.awmn           0.0%    38    6.1   4.2   0.7  22.4   4.3
 5. gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn            40.5%    38   10.2   7.9   0.8  30.5   7.3
 6. gw-nvak.trendy.awmn              45.9%    38   14.1   7.8   2.1  22.4   6.1
 7. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn         54.1%    38    2.1   7.4   2.1  22.2   6.2
 8. gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn              54.1%    38   13.7  12.6   2.4  28.8   9.9
 9. gw-RF.jchr.awmn                  51.4%    38   23.9  17.0   1.2  33.9   9.7
10. 10.19.143.130                     0.0%    38   16.8  33.7   6.3 116.8  20.1
11. rtr.ysam2.awmn                    7.9%    38   26.2  32.0  10.5  65.2  16.0
12. 10.19.143.25                      7.9%    38   14.8  30.3  14.0  52.4  12.2
13. 10.37.56.158                     13.2%    38   16.8  31.8  10.1  73.0  15.6
14. ring.bliz.awmn                    5.3%    38   15.2  29.5  10.2  61.1  15.9
15. gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn            39.5%    38   20.8  42.7  16.6  66.1  13.4
16. gw-nvak.trendy.awmn              42.1%    38   50.7  39.9  18.7  53.0  12.7
17. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn         44.7%    38   50.2  41.0  16.7  76.2  14.5
18. gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn              44.7%    38   18.4  48.2  18.4  95.5  20.1
19. gw-RF.jchr.awmn                  47.4%    38   47.8  40.3  14.7  65.1  13.9
20. 10.19.143.130                     0.0%    38   62.0  59.0  30.8  98.2  15.2
21. rtr.ysam2.awmn                   37.8%    38   51.0  52.3  22.5  77.4  11.6
22. 10.19.143.25                     37.8%    38   57.9  58.7  26.3  99.7  18.6
23. 10.37.56.158                     32.4%    38   27.6  59.6  22.2 172.7  29.2
24. ring.bliz.awmn                   40.5%    38   50.3  54.9  22.3 107.1  20.5
25. gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn            35.1%    38  100.4  68.5  31.0 116.8  25.3
26. gw-nvak.trendy.awmn              40.5%    38   70.7  58.2  31.6  99.0  14.9
27. gw-trendy.netsailor.awmn         45.9%    37   84.3  66.5  42.3 104.8  15.5
28. gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn              43.2%    37   96.0  67.5  39.0 169.6  31.4
29. gw-RF.jchr.awmn                  43.2%    37   97.7  76.7  45.8 155.7  30.3
30. 10.19.143.130                     0.0%    37   69.9  86.4  44.3 144.6  24.2
```

----------


## acoul

ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος βρε παιδιά ...



> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 1. soekris2.ozonet.awmn 0.0% 78 2.5 4.1 0.4 45.1 7.1
> 2. gw-ozonet.memfos.awmn 0.0% 78 1.1 7.2 1.0 45.7 8.6
> 3. gw-memfos.chronisc.awmn 1.3% 78 10.6 7.5 1.4 42.1 8.6
> 4. gw-chronisc.openhaimer.awmn 0.0% 78 10.4 16.4 2.5 68.7 15.1
> 5. 10.29.79.17 0.0% 78 6.9 51.6 3.5 443.6 70.4
> 6. gw-m0bius.alex23.awmn 6.5% 77 622.2 356.4 49.3 727.8 98.2
> 7. dedalos.alex23.awmn 10.4% 77 519.3 352.4 199.3 640.1 86.3
> 8. gw-alex23.mkar.awmn 9.1% 77 426.0 472.0 110.0 8337. 958.1
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

ΣΟΒΑΡΟ Πρόβλημα Στην Ανατολική Αττική... Κάποιος στέλνει Malformed AS_PATH... 
Περιττό να πω ότι από τα 6 λινκ δεν παίρνω routes από πουθενά... Κάποιος έχει κάνει ΧΟΝΤΡΗ Πατάτα! 



> 5. Error Handling
> 
> A BGP speaker MUST NOT transmit updates containing AS_CONFED_SET or
> AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE attributes to peers that are not members of the
> local confederation.
> 
> It is an error for a BGP speaker to receive an UPDATE message with an
> AS_PATH attribute that contains AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE or AS_CONFED_SET
> segments from a neighbor that is not located in the same
> ...


Πάντως παίζουν φίλτρα παντού ... δεν είναι τεράστιο AS_PATH.. κάτι άλλο? δεν ξέρω δεν έψαξα...

----------


## mojiro

απο που εβγαλες συμπερασμα οτι συμβαινει κατι τετοιο και δε παιρνεις routes?
δε δοκιμαζεις να ριξεις για λιγο τα φιλτρα ?

----------


## NetTraptor

κάτω Ολα... τπτ... σε λίγο θα κάνω reboot τα πάντα...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Affected routers... RF, Nvak, Nettraptor, Wolfpack, Geovill, Vector... n counting... άλλο και αυτό! ουφυφυ.... 

Μα ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

μπας και παίζει κανείς πάλι?  ::

----------


## enaon

> Κάποιος στέλνει Malformed AS_PATH..


Συμβαίνει απο εχθές τουλάχιστον, επηρεάζει μόνο τα mtik routing test και μόνο απο τους γείτονες που έχουν mtik quagga, νομίζω.

Πρέπει να σχετίζετε με το olsr καλλιθέας, αν και νόμιζα ότι το έκλεισαν.

Στο γείτονα Άγη βλέπω αυτά

* 10.17.136.0/24 10.47.135.226 0 1897 1006 3789 884 240 72 913 410 416 2578 9355 913 4342 9714 2523 6202 3667 12302 2198 532 3890 2277 23 405 1265 23 3451 4936 4371 7051 3990 616 11465 7779 2300 2725 3506 2036 1 6275 10636 3210 3451 10853 2332 8029 3280 4272 8266 8580 2581 7390 3749 2662 4592 7522 5078 1286 45 34 6506 3725 2379 4790 3757 7430 9247 4410 i
*> 10.19.143.25 0 2801 3789 884 240 416 2578 9355 913 4342 9714 2523 6202 3667 12302 2198 532 3890 2277 23 405 1265 23 3451 4936 4371 7051 3990 616 11465 7779 2300 2725 3506 2036 1 6275 10636 3210 3451 10853 2332 8029 3280 4272 8266 8580 2581 7390 3749 2662 4592 7522 5078 1286 45 34 6506 3725 2379 4790 3757 7430 9247 4410 i

τα οποία είναι σφάλματα, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο τα mtik quagga δέν τα απορρίπτουν αλλά τα προωθούν, σταματάνε μόνο στο routing test, οπού βγαίνει το λάθος που έγραψες.

Αν δεν βαριέστε, ρίξτε μία ματιά..

εδιτ: σορρυ για την Καλλιθέα, μάλλον δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά, μάλλον φταίει αυτό
..23 405 1265 23..

εδιτ2 για να συνδέθει το bgp σου, τα restart δέν αρκούν. Θα πρέπει να κλείσεις από τους γείτονες για λίγο, τα λίνκ που τους φέρνουν αυτή την διαδρομή (ξεκίνα από αυτούς που έχουν quagga).

----------


## mojiro

η ευχη μου πραγματοποιηθηκε... καποιος εφερε πισω τον papashark  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λοιπόν ... από όσο κατάλαβα όσοι έχουν τελευταία Version MT 2.9.45 & 2.9.46 κάνουν reject route updates (Malformed?) που έχουν εμφανιστεί στο δίκτυο από εχθές(?) όποιος έχει τελευταία version και peers με Quagga είναι στην λίστα με τους router που τρώνε φρίκη από αυτά τα route update commands! *Προσωρινή λύση: downgrade σε 2.9.44*

Περίεργο διότι και τα 2 version Παίζουν στο δίκτυο εδώ και πολλούς μήνες  ::

----------


## enaon

Πράγματι έτσι είναι, αν και η συμπεριφορά του 2.9.45-2.9.46 routing test, είναι η μοναδική νορμάλ.
Τα stable mikrotik και η quagga, για κάποιο λόγο που φαντάζομαι θα έχει εντοπίσει ο Βασίλης αλλά δέν θυμάμαι που το είχα διαβάσει, δέν απορρίπτουν as-paths που περιέχουν το ίδιο as πάνω απο 1 φορά. 

τεσπα, δέν πρόκειται να βρούμε τι φταίει, οπότε ενα downgrage είναι καλή λύση για να μην βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα.

υγ. είναι πάντως περίεργο, ότι το πρόβλημα το προκαλούν τα peers που τρέχουν την quagga του Βασίλη, όχι τα 2.9.6 κλπ, που τρέχουν quagga της μικροτικ.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Στο γείτονα Άγη βλέπω αυτά
> 
> * 10.17.136.0/24 10.47.135.226 0 1897 1006 3789 884 240 72 913 410 416 2578 9355 913 4342 9714 2523 6202 3667 12302 2198 532 3890 2277 23 405 1265 23 3451 4936 4371 7051 3990 616 11465 7779 2300 2725 3506 2036 1 6275 10636 3210 3451 10853 2332 8029 3280 4272 8266 8580 2581 7390 3749 2662 4592 7522 5078 1286 45 34 6506 3725 2379 4790 3757 7430 9247 4410 i
> *> 10.19.143.25 0 *2801 3789 884 240 416 2578 9355 913 4342 9714 2523 6202 3667 12302 2198 532 3890 2277 23 405 1265 23 3451 4936 4371 7051 3990 616 11465 7779 2300 2725 3506 2036 1 6275 10636 3210 3451 10853 2332 8029 3280 4272 8266 8580 2581 7390 3749 2662 4592 7522 5078 1286 45 34 6506 3725 2379 4790 3757 7430 9247 4410 i*





> Πάντως παίζουν φίλτρα παντού ... *δεν είναι τεράστιο AS_PATH*.. κάτι άλλο? δεν ξέρω δεν έψαξα...


Αν δεν είναι αυτό τεράστιο AS_PATH τότε τί είναι;  ::  Συνενοοηθείτε πρώτα τι είναι ακριβώς για να βγάλουμε κάποιο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα.

Από αυτά που παρατηρήσατε πάντως φαίνεται να συμβανει το ίδιο που είχαμε παρατηρήσει πριν 1 1/2 σχεδόν χρόνο σε routers που δεν έχουν το maxaspath φίλτρο.

Δείτε εδώ -> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... th#p293426

Το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από δύο πηγές:
τους mikrotik routers που έχουν routing stable

Αυτοί οι routers έχουν unstable έκδοση quagga με ένα πολύ σοβαρό bug. Δεν ελέγχουν για το δικό του AS νούμερο μέσα στο AS_PATH των prefixes που λαμβάνουν και προσθέτουν συνέχεια το δικό του AS νούμερο μέχρι να φτάσει στο μέγιστο δυνατό όριο των 255 AS. Στην 256η εισαγωγή, το AS_PATH θεωρείται malformed από το γείτονα και ο peer που το έστειλε γίνεται reset.
[/*:m:d7eda]τους mikrotik routers που έχουν routing test

Αυτοί έχουν το πρόβλημα να μην ακουνε και να μην στέλνουν τα μηνύματα απόσυρσης που διαδίδονται στο δίκτυο όταν πέφτει κάποιος κόμβος και να δημιουργούν διαδρομές φαντάσματα. Όσο αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των κόμβων στο δίκτυο τόσο θα μεγαλώνει το μήκος των AS_PATH των φαντασμάτων και θα έχουμε πιό συχνά τέτοια προβληματα.[/*:m:d7eda]

Όσοι έχουν το φιλτρο maxaspath δεν προστατευονται από τα μακρυά AS_PATHs. Προστατεύουν τους γειτονές τους. Το φίλτρο το έχουμε ορίσει στα 250 ASes. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν 5 routers στη σειρά δεν το έχουν, ο 6ος θα έχει πρόβλημα.

@enaon,
αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι είναι μία ειδική περίπτωση όπου γίνεται prepend σε μία έξοδο ενος confederation. Δεν έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζετε. Δείτε εδώ -> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... on#p402786

Κάτι άλλο που αναφέρθηκε και είναι λάθος. Οι υλοποιήσεις BGP που απορρίπτουν prefixes τα οποία περιέχουν ίδια AS νούμερα στο AS_PATH παραβιάζει το RFC. O BGP router δεν θα πρέπει να ελέχθει το AS_PATH για διπλά AS νούμερα αλλά μόνο για το δικό του AS. Αν έχετε παρατηρήσει στο BGP του mikrotik routing-test ότι γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Acinonyx

5 λεπτά να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με τη δρομολόγηση μπορεί να βγάλει.. μαργαριτάρια.

Δείτε εδώ ->



```
show ip bgp 10.87.210.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.87.210.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.2.16.78 10.2.16.86 10.34.61.233
  (3733 7780) 2125 4500 7187 6019 2165 3127 6413 7888 6787 8525 8254 1897 2804 3333 2315 2379 1286 616 3990 7051 4371 3460 10853 2277 4266 4028 7056 7873
    10.23.26.49 (metric 2) from 10.2.16.110 (10.2.52.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, confed-external, best
      Last update: Sat Sep 29 18:55:04 2007
```

O router του banzai είναι down αλλά κάποιο mikrotik routing-test συνεχίζει να το διαφημίζει. Για να το ανακαλύψω κάνω traceroute:



```
traceroute 10.87.210.0
traceroute to 10.87.210.0 (10.87.210.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-local.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.129)  0.613 ms  0.357 ms  0.303 ms
 2  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  0.775 ms  1.739 ms  0.802 ms
 3  10.2.52.82 (10.2.52.82)  1.795 ms  1.096 ms  0.801 ms
 4  gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.49)  2.342 ms  1.902 ms  1.969 ms
 5  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)  3.321 ms  3.524 ms  5.895 ms
 6  gw-ymdim.dimis7.awmn (10.46.76.38)  9.353 ms  5.063 ms  3.691 ms
 7  gw-dimis7.aggelo.awmn (10.67.49.5)  6.202 ms  45.674 ms  264.931 ms
 8  gw-aggelo.sv1eod.awmn (10.67.49.2)  289.207 ms  98.526 ms  20.983 ms
 9  gw-sv1eod.diamantis.awmn (10.74.3.6)  229.769 ms  220.190 ms  166.872 ms
10  gw-diamantis.donalt.awmn (10.66.178.97)  20.911 ms  203.462 ms  158.940 ms
11  gw-spidercode.miap.awmn (10.69.216.242)  42.217 ms  167.285 ms  68.170 ms
12  gw-RF.spidercode.awmn (10.72.238.230)  150.432 ms  21.523 ms  29.282 ms
13  10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130)  25.736 ms  31.036 ms  41.565 ms
14  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  197.039 ms  27.780 ms  75.808 ms
15  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  138.427 ms  39.930 ms  38.457 ms
16  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  149.746 ms  119.878 ms  28.191 ms
17  gw-local.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.129)  71.257 ms  63.390 ms  75.318 ms
18  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  59.126 ms  27.574 ms  45.952 ms
19  10.2.52.82 (10.2.52.82)  175.717 ms  27.215 ms  42.476 ms
20  gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.49)  175.118 ms  49.170 ms  30.345 ms
21  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)  22.966 ms  35.580 ms  40.149 ms
22  gw-ymdim.dimis7.awmn (10.46.76.38)  26.706 ms  101.742 ms  251.007 ms
23  gw-dimis7.aggelo.awmn (10.67.49.5)  260.731 ms  249.800 ms  66.184 ms
24  gw-aggelo.sv1eod.awmn (10.67.49.2)  253.383 ms  51.051 ms  217.096 ms
25  gw-sv1eod.diamantis.awmn (10.74.3.6)  296.579 ms  181.030 ms  163.660 ms
26  gw-diamantis.donalt.awmn (10.66.178.97)  219.528 ms  191.466 ms  226.496 ms
27  gw-spidercode.miap.awmn (10.69.216.242)  289.439 ms  53.579 ms  111.989 ms
28  gw-RF.spidercode.awmn (10.72.238.230)  343.962 ms  87.338 ms  93.786 ms
29  10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130)  234.799 ms  83.015 ms  276.749 ms
30  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  292.882 ms  151.939 ms  75.768 ms
```

Δείτε στο 12ο hop. Ο άνθρωπος έχει στο main routing table του το default gateway από το VPN της Altec με αποτέλσμα να πηγαίνουμε βόλτα στο ysam2.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ο spidercode έχει αποσύρει το prefix αλλά κάποιος γείτονας του δε το έχει.

----------


## mojiro

και να φανταστεις οτι εφτεγε ο συνδιασμος mikrotik-quagga  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε Πάντως αν θέλετε το κανουμε Replicate εδώ και τώρα... 

Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν ακόμα στο δίκτυο αυτά τα messages. 3 Πράγματα θέλουμε: νέο ΜΤ, Quagga neighbors και Malformed(?) messages...

Τα αλλά είναι γνωστά Acy αλλά δεν φαίνεται να ήταν από εκεί το πρόβλημα...

Το ποιος φταίει δεν ξέρω... δεν με νοιάζει και τόσο αυτό!

----------


## NetTraptor

Περίεργα πράματα...  :: 

Και είπαμε... το 45 & 46 παίζουν εδώ και μηηηηηηνες

----------


## mojiro

φωτο α)
εχει ενα wireless connection που επεσε, μετα σηκωθηκε και φυσικα μετα συνδεθηκε το bgp του, ακολουθουν reconections (?!?!?) των λοιπων peers

φωτο β)
δε στελνεις mail στην mtik να μας εξηγησει τι θελει να πει γραφοντας malformed as_path ωστε να βγαλουμε ποιο σωστα συμπερασματα ?

----------


## NetTraptor

ouuuf ρε mojiro.. άσε τι γράφει το log... στην Πρώτη.. τα λινκ παίζουν μια χαρά... το Malformed στην δεύτερη δες ... 

Αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να στείλω ένα supout, να ρωτήσω τι είναι το malformed AS_PATH (δηλαδή μια περιεκτική περιγραφή) και στο forum τους και στο mail...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ααααααααα OK θα τρελαθούμε! Μόλις πήγα και έκανα ένα upgrade πάλι (για να βγάλω ένα supout) και το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε! όλα παίζουν ρολόι!  ::  

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει τι μ@λ@κι@ έκανε εδώ και 2 μέρες ? έχω φάει τα συκώτια μου!  ::  

έτσι να ξέρουμε και να αποφεύγονται τέτοια...  ::

----------


## mojiro

Κύριε Πρόεδρε του ΣΑΜΔΑ,

Σας παρακαλώ να είσαστε πιο προσεκτικός όταν θέτετε σε κατάσταση Εκτάκτου Ανάγκης τη Δρομόλογηση του Νομού Αττικής.

Εκ της Ομάδος Δρομολόγησης Νομαρχείας Πειραιά

----------


## Acinonyx

Θεωρώ ότι οι γειτόνες σου δε σου κάνουν επίθεση.  ::  Άρα Malformed AS_PATH = Μακρύ AS_PATH. Το κακό είναι ότι τα logs που σου δίνει το mikrotik είναι τόσο περιορισμένα που δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις ποιοί peers δε συνδεόνται επειδή σου στέλνουν το μακρύ AS και ποιοί επειδή το στέλνεις εσύ..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ααααααααα OK θα τρελαθούμε! Μόλις πήγα και έκανα ένα upgrade πάλι (για να βγάλω ένα supout) και το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε! όλα παίζουν ρολόι!  
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει τι μ@λ@κι@ έκανε εδώ και 2 μέρες ? έχω φάει τα συκώτια μου!  
> 
> έτσι να ξέρουμε και να αποφεύγονται τέτοια...


Μη τρελαίνεσαι.. Δεν έκανε κανείς τίποτα.

Αρκεί να κάνει reboot ένας κόμβος-κλειδί για να ξεκλειδώσει η απόσυρση των φαντασμάτων από το BGP και να πάψεις να έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Οκ ... δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που λες είναι άτοπο διότι όλοι οι τριγύρω έχουν maxaslegth filter.. άρα τουλάχιστον εγώ είμαι προστατευμένος σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες...  ::  άσε που το filter στο MT έχω την εντύπωση ότι δουλεύει και στο In και στο out..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Οκ ... δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που λες είναι άτοπο διότι όλοι οι τριγύρω έχουν maxaslegth filter.. άρα τουλάχιστον εγώ είμαι προστατευμένος σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες...  άσε που το filter στο MT έχω την εντύπωση ότι δουλεύει και στο In και στο out..


Δεν είναι καθόλου άτοπο. Υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι να πέσουν οι peers. Ο ένας είναι να σου στείλουν malformed και να τους ρίξεις και ο άλλος να τους στείλεις εσύ και να σε ρίξουν. Αν όλοι οι γείτονες σου έχουν φίλτρα, τότε προφανώς αυτοί προστατευουν εσένα αλλά εσύ δεν προστατευεις τους γείτονες σου. Τί φίλτρο έχεις βάλει στο mikrotik αντίστοιχο με το maxaslength; Γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν κάναμε δοκιμές πέρυσι κάτι αντίστοιχα φίλτρα που είχαν κυκλοφορισει για mikrotik δεν δούλευαν.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια χαρά δουλεύουν... και άστα να υπάρχουν και εδώ...



```
add chain=awmn-bgp-in prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-600 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-out prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 bgp-as-path-length=20-600 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-in prefix=192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=0-32 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-out prefix=192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=0-32 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-in prefix=172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=0-32 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-out prefix=172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=0-32 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-out prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=25-32 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-in prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=25-32 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-in prefix=0.0.0.0 prefix-length=0 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=awmn-bgp-out prefix=0.0.0.0 prefix-length=0 invert-match=no action=discard comment="" disabled=no
```

ότι και να λέμε πάει πέταξε το πουλάκι... 
όταν το ξαναδώ θα κάνω αυτά που είπα παραπάνω...

----------


## enaon

Βασίλη δίκιο έχεις, μοιάζουν πολύ με τα περυσινά.
Και για τις διορθώσεις που έκανες δίκιο έχεις.

Δεν πρέπει να ήταν ίδιο με τα περυσινά όμως διότι νομίζω πολύ, δηλαδή 20-30 λεπτά πολύ γιατί τόσο είχα, ότι επηρεαζόταν μόνο το 2.9.46 και μόνο από τα peers που είχαν το patch με την quagga, και επειδή έπρεπε να φύγω, σκέφτηκα να σου στείλω πμ να το δέις, ή να πω ότι φταίει η quagga. 

Αν δεν βαριέσαι δες αν είναι πιθανό να στέλνουν οι quagga confed info και να επηρεάζει τον τρόπο εφαρμόζει τον κανονισμό η mtik, αν με το malformed εννοεί confed μηνύματα.

http://www.cctec.com/maillists/nanog/hi ... 00862.html

http://www.arin.net/reference/rfc/rfc1965.txt
http://occcsa.com/rfc/rfc5065.htm

----------


## Vigor

> Αν δεν βαριέσαι δες αν είναι πιθανό να στέλνουν οι quagga confed info και να επηρεάζει τον τρόπο εφαρμόζει τον κανονισμό η mtik, αν με το malformed εννοεί confed μηνύματα.
> 
> http://www.arin.net/reference/rfc/rfc1965.txt


Και εδώ επιβεβαιώνεσαι enaon:



> Compatibility
> 
> All BGP speakers participating in a confederation must recognize the
> AS_CONFED_SET and AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE segment type *extensions* to the
> AS_PATH attribute.
> 
> Any BGP speaker not supporting these extensions will generate a
> notification message specifying an "UPDATE Message Error" and a *sub-
> code of "Malformed AS_PATH"*.
> ...


Επίσης:



> 5. Error Handling
> 
> A BGP speaker MUST NOT transmit updates containing AS_CONFED_SET or
> AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE attributes to peers that are not members of the
> local confederation.
> 
> *It is an error for a BGP speaker to receive an UPDATE message with an
> AS_PATH attribute that contains AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE or AS_CONFED_SET
> segments from a neighbor that is not located in the same
> ...

----------


## mojiro

αρα, θα εχει να κανει μονο τοπικα το προβλημα. δηλαδη, μονο σε οσους router εχουν link με confederation, και μονο εαν υπαρχει καποιο λαθος στις ρυθμισεις του εκαστοτε confederιτη

----------


## Vigor

Με λίγο troubleshooting πιστεύω θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε αν από κάποιο Peer που ανήκει σε confederation, στέλνονται UPDATE msgs προς κάποιο BGP peer που βρίσκεται εκτός confederation,
τα οποία περιέχουν AS_CONFED_SET και AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE extensions στο AS_PATH πεδίο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο mojiro έχει δίκιο.

Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, τότε θα επηρεάζονται μόνο peers γειτονικοί σε confederation.

----------


## manoskol

sh ip bgp regexp 9474
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.2.93.2
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

Network Next Hop Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.19.162.0/24 10.34.61.233 100 0 (3733 1979) 45 2801 3789 1006 3771 4758 2379 1286 5078 7522 10853 3460 4371 4357 4263 1317 7626 7284 7051 3990 1702 1064 3576 9474 i
* 10.2.93.41 0 34 45 2801 3789 1006 3771 4758 2379 1286 5078 7522 10853 3460 4371 4357 4263 1317 7626 7284 7051 3990 1702 1064 3576 9474 i
* 10.2.164.250 100 0 (8635 2851 737 9486) 7756 616 1897 1006 3771 4758 2379 1286 5078 7522 10853 3460 4371 4357 4263 1317 7626 7284 7051 3990 1702 1064 3576 9474 i
* 10.34.61.233 100 0 (7588 1979) 45 2801 3789 1006 3771 4758 2379 1286 5078 7522 10853 3460 4371 4357 4263 1317 7626 7284 7051 3990 1702 1064 3576 9474 i

Αcoul... δεν δινεις που δεν δινεις subnets σε client σε κόμβους που διαχειριζεσαι (βλεπε mkar)
γραφεις και λαλακιες στο wind για τον 9474 μολις μπηκε ο πρωτος πελατης λες και ειμαστε τιποτα χθεσινοι.... χαρακτηριστικα αναφερω....


Πληροφορίες
AWMN FreeSpot
mobile/roaming access

* open DHCP
* 1 IP per client
* static IP
* no subnets
* leecher unfriendly
Τι ειναι αυτα ρε Αcoul ; Αυτο ειναι το ανοιχτο δικτυο που οραματιζεσαι μπράβο... ωραιος....ξαναελα στο meeting στα Πατησσια και θα στα πω και απο κοντα ενα χέρι....
Σιγα τους πολλους πελατες που εχει και δινεις και μια ιp μονο ρε! Και προσεχε γιατι μην δινεις
πολλες γιατι ειναι πραγματικες και ο hostmaster δεν θα μπορει να σου δώσει αλλες...και μην μου αρχισεις περι διαχειρισης...αν δεν προλαβαινεις...μην στηνεις ...εγω τουλαχιστον ...με δεδομενο το ενδιαφερον που εχω μπορω να σε ελαφρυνω απο τον κομβο αυτο...δεν εχω προβλημα διαχειριζομαι και openwrt σιγα την επιστημη.....
Να μπορουσε να δρομολογησει κιολας καλα ήταν ....φτιαξτο το ρημαδι.... (κοιτα πιο πάνω)
 ::  
Πιο πανώ το φαντασμα του mkar κυκλοφορει στο δίκτυο!

----------


## costas43gr

> debian:~# tracepath 10.38.126.1
> 1: debian.local (10.15.163.11) 1.261ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1) 1.269ms
> 2: gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146) 1.564ms
> 3: gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn (10.32.55.202) 78.814ms
> 4: gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn (10.42.44.125) 97.870ms
> 5: gw-b52.limah.awmn (10.42.44.129) 69.289ms
> 6: bbr2.limah.awmn (10.35.160.250) 71.462ms
> 7: gw-limah.ygk.awmn (10.35.160.34) 57.998ms
> ...


Ο Γιαννης (erasmopank) ειναι κατω, καπου εκει δεν αποσυρθει το c-class του......  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μην κανετε restart τους router, βαλτε μια rimadoquagga.

----------


## JollyRoger

όπως θα έλεγε και μια ψυχή, δεν είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος, μόνο "ενοχλητικό"...  ::   :: 

κάτι σαν τα default gateways εκτός confeds ένα πράμα...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Trident  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Στα OULA  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ελεος ρε παιδια, μια μερα πέρασε, ποσo θέλει να εξαφανιστεί ενα πεσμένο c-class  ::  
Ουτε timers μπορει να μην υπαρχουν.....  ::   ::  




> Tracing route to 10.38.126.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 9 ms 20 ms 16 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> 3 23 ms 35 ms 16 ms gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
> 4 41 ms 16 ms 17 ms gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn [10.42.44.125]
> 5 56 ms 20 ms 24 ms gw-b52.limah.awmn [10.42.44.129]
> 6 46 ms 37 ms 82 ms bbr2.limah.awmn [10.35.160.250]
> 7 37 ms 24 ms 19 ms gw-limah.ygk.awmn [10.35.160.34]
> ...

----------


## JB172

C:\Documents and Settings\yb>tracert http://www.awmn

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.jb172.awmn [10.22.11.1]
2 5 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-jb172.novemberq.awmn [10.22.11.202]
3 18 ms 11 ms 24 ms gw-sv1nq.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.113]
4 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
5 35 ms 29 ms 33 ms gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
6 80 ms 90 ms 110 ms gw-anman.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.233]
7 157 ms 118 ms 83 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.

----------


## commando

> Ελεος ρε παιδια, μια μερα πέρασε, ποσo θέλει να εξαφανιστεί ενα πεσμένο c-class  
> Ουτε timers μπορει να μην υπαρχουν.....



o erasmos ειναι ακομα αναμεσα μας .lol

----------


## Cha0s

Τσέκαρε μία στο Nagios ποιος ευθύνετε να του πούμε να του κόψουν τα λινκς γιατί εγώ δεν φτάνω (δες στο άλλο ποστ... μάλλον μαζί με το leechers δεν φτάνω και στο nagios  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## costas43gr

> [email protected]:~# tracepath 10.49.230.1
> 1: cacti.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.4) 0.745ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1) 0.786ms
> 2: gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146) 44.583ms
> 3: gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn (10.32.55.202) 34.985ms
> 4: 10.29.79.17 (10.29.79.17) 56.657ms
> 5: gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 61.177ms
> *6: gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.205) asymm 8 82.001ms*
> 7: gw-trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225) 40.351ms
> ...


Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι εδώ  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

κώστα, πρέπει να δεις και trace απο την απέναντι μεριά για να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα...  ::  

το latency δεν είναι απαραίτητα εκεί που το εντοπίζεις...

----------


## manoskol

> [email protected]:~# tracepath 10.49.230.1
> 1: cacti.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.4) 0.745ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1) 0.786ms
> 2: gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146) 44.583ms
> 3: gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn (10.32.55.202) 34.985ms
> 4: 10.29.79.17 (10.29.79.17) 56.657ms
> 5: gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 61.177ms
> *6: gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.205) asymm 8 82.001ms*
> 7: gw-trackman.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.225) 40.351ms
> ...



Οπα αυτο δεν το ειχα ξαναδει.... Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 9
ιδιος αριθμος hops και assymetry? prepend? μηπώς?

----------


## mojiro

το πιο πιθανό είναι να μπαινοβγαίνεις από άλλο router του dti... mr. conspiracy teacha

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν είναι θέμα latence, το asym που βλέπω, αλλά και σήμερα πάει αλλιώς...



> [email protected]:~# tracepath 10.49.230.1
> 1: cacti.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.4) 0.741ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1) 0.733ms
> 2: gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146) 1.474ms
> 3: gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn (10.32.55.202) 5.532ms
> 4: 10.29.79.17 (10.29.79.17) 4.705ms
> 5: gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 5.709ms
> *6: gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.205) asymm 10 10.296ms
> 7: gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110) asymm 9 26.565ms
> ...

----------


## nvak

> nvak:~# tracepath 10.15.163.4
> 1: nvak.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.65) 1.160ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.7 0.952ms
> 2: gw-nvak.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.105) 3.471ms
> 3: ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.162) 4.701ms
> 4: gw-bliz.antonisk7.awmn (10.2.13.150) 7.966ms
> 5: 10.2.63.65 (10.2.63.65) 10.761ms
> 6: gw-antonisk7.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.225) 30.150ms
> 7: gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn (10.22.0.230) 9.862ms
> ...


και μία απο την ανάποδη  ::

----------


## fengi1

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                gw-ithaca-1.warlock.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    3 |   15 |    0 |
|                    gw-badge.tholos.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |   11 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-tholos.openhaimer.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |   15 |   31 |   31 |
|               gw-openhaimer.seaman.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |   11 |   16 |    0 |
|                  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |   15 |   15 |   16 |   15 |
|                      cacti.thunder.awmn -    0 |    4 |    4 |    0 |    7 |   16 |    0 |
```

καθετα ...



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                 gw-fengi1.klarabel.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |   21 |   31 |   31 |
|               gw-klarabel.trackman.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |   16 |   32 |   16 |
|                   gw-trackman.nvak.awmn -    0 |    5 |    5 |   15 |   25 |   32 |   31 |
|                                    NVAK -    0 |    5 |    5 |    0 |   21 |   31 |   31 |
```

και οριζοντια ...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Από την στιγμη που επεσε ο Alex-B ....το φαντασμα του κολλησε στον Limah
από το looking glass του (http://www.limah.awmn/nagios) 
φένεται ότι αυτο προκαλειται απο το default gateway στον router2 του...

achilles ~ # tracepath 10.34.61.1
1: achilles (10.2.93.1) 0.125ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.492ms
2: gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81) 1.015ms
3: gw-spooky.gounara.awmn (10.2.159.89) 6.287ms
4: 10.2.159.70 (10.2.159.70) 5.726ms
5: 10.29.90.66 (10.29.90.66) 9.317ms
6: bridge-itox2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.242) 9.292ms
7: gw-dti.ayis.awmn (10.37.56.15 ::  17.666ms
8: gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97) asymm 7 19.916ms
9: bbr2.limah.awmn (10.35.160.250) asymm 8 17.067ms
10: gw-limah.ygk.awmn (10.35.160.34) asymm 9 18.106ms
11: 10.14.142.90 (10.14.142.90) asymm 10 29.764ms
12: gw-limah.ygk.awmn (10.35.160.34) asymm 9 21.115ms
13:


Hello, this is Zebra (version 0.93b).

show ip route
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
B - BGP, > - selected route, * - FIB route

K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.35.160.254, eth1


Hello, this is Zebra (version 0.93b).

show ip bgp 10.34.61.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.34.61.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Not advertised to any peer
1006 3771 4758 2379 1286 45
10.35.160.34 (metric 30) from 10.35.160.250 (10.35.160.250)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
Last update: Tue Dec 18 22:47:24 2007

Ας το φτιαξει κάποιος να πάμε παρακάτω...

----------


## costas43gr

Επιτέλους, το έφτιαξα.....  ::   ::   ::  Εφόσον έκοψα όλα τα λινκ του Μήτσου και άφησα μονό ένα.....όταν περνάει απο nvak μπαίνει από αττική οδό και βγαίνει από σχιστό.....  ::   ::   :: 



> [email protected]:~# tracepath 10.49.230.1
> 1: cacti.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.4) 0.615ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1) 3.938ms
> 2: gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146) 8.156ms
> 3: gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn (10.32.55.202) 11.426ms
> 4: gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22) 14.292ms
> 5: gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250) 10.381ms
> 6: 10.19.156.253 (10.19.156.253) 13.969ms
> 7: 10.19.162.249 (10.19.162.249) 21.023ms
> ...

----------


## costas43gr

> [email protected]:~# tracepath 10.49.230.1
> 1: cacti.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.4) 0.814ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.1) 0.772ms
> 2: gw-thunder.seaman.awmn (10.15.163.146) 1.748ms
> 3: gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn (10.32.55.202) 16.119ms
> 4: 10.29.79.17 (10.29.79.17) 20.665ms
> 5: gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 16.226ms
> 6: bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241) 18.064ms
> 7: gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.201) 21.933ms
> ...


Απο την διόρθωση και μετά viewtopic.php?f=95&t=34577&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=60 βλέπω να πάμε καλά πλέον.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει το τρίγωνο:


```
ozonet<-->C&Iathe<-->ee
ozonet<-->alexa<-->ee
```



```
tracepath -n 10.3.27.1
 1:  10.2.19.1         0.074ms pmtu 1500   <-- ozonet
 1:  10.2.19.7         0.898ms
 1:  10.2.19.7         0.868ms
 2:  10.2.19.250       1.697ms                 <-- C&Iathe  
 3:  10.2.79.243       3.024ms asymm  4    <-- alexa @ ee ??
 4:  10.2.15.218       8.207ms asymm  5    <-- john70 @ sv1byn ??
 5:  10.31.184.245     8.367ms asymm  6   <-- sv1byn
 6:  10.31.185.238     7.101ms asymm  7   <-- thanatos
 7:  10.3.27.1         8.430ms reached       <-- tansdevil
```



```
57 533 2578 9355 3687 9936
C&Iathe-->ee-->sv1byn-->thanatos-->thepat2-->tansdevil
```

mix gril απ' όλα !!

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε βλέπω κάτι περίεργο..

10.2.79.243 = ee
10.2.15.218 = sv1byn

Απλά έχουν πάρει IP από το subnet των alexa και john70 αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Vigor

> C:\>tracert -d 10.2.115.1
> 
> Tracing route to 10.2.115.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.23.10
> 2 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.23.4
> 3 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.2.63.97
> 4 5 ms 6 ms 5 ms 10.2.13.145
> 5 25 ms 6 ms 6 ms 10.2.18.249
> ...

----------


## acoul

να είσαι καλά εκεί που είσαι Γιώργο !!

από τον router του mkar έχω τα ακόλουθα κουφά:


```
sh ip bgp 10.71.143.0

BGP routing table entry for 10.71.143.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.19.162.242 10.19.162.250
  9627 9632 8754 13896
    10.19.162.250 from 10.19.162.250 (10.47.154.5)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Fri Jan  9 02:45:00 1970

  13190 13649 10567
    10.19.162.246 from 10.19.162.10 (10.19.162.10)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Fri Jan  9 02:45:00 1970
```



```
sh ip bgp 10.70.179.0

BGP routing table entry for 10.70.179.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.19.162.242 10.19.162.250
  9627 9632 9630 7326
    10.19.162.250 from 10.19.162.250 (10.47.154.5)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Fri Jan  9 02:45:00 1970

  13190 13649 10567
    10.19.162.246 from 10.19.162.10 (10.19.162.10)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Fri Jan  9 02:45:00 1970
```

μέχρι να βρεθεί τι φταίει κατεβαίνει το BGP mkar <--> naxos

----------


## NetTraptor

What is this? Anycast?

----------


## JB172

Βάζοντας οποιαδήποτε ip που δεν υπάρχει σε κόμβο,
μου επιστρέφει πάντα τον κόμβο koni #10567 που έχει το c-class 10.87.220.0/24 http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10567 μέσω 10.0.0.0/10

Κάποιος που να έχει πρόσβαση στους routers του koni να δει το configuration και τι networks διαφημίζει;
Επί της ευκαιρίας να μπει και quagga στον koni;



```
router.jb172.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.19.166.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.0.0.0/10
Paths: (3 available, best #3, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.2.15.185 10.22.11.194 10.22.11.198 10.22.11.206 10.42.69.246
  2628 913 410 4097 633 9288 12813 8958 3127 9660 8602 8754 9632 9627 9474 13190 13649 10567
    10.22.11.198 from 10.22.11.198 (10.48.228.12)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon Aug  3 20:46:51 2009

  416 410 4097 633 9288 12813 8958 3127 9660 8602 8754 9632 9627 9474 13190 13649 10567
    10.2.15.185 from 10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.3)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Sun Aug  2 17:42:44 2009

  4283 14835 4758 3665 9288 12813 8958 3127 9660 8602 8754 9632 9627 9474 13190 13649 10567
    10.22.11.202 from 10.22.11.202 (10.49.125.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Mon Aug  3 20:47:16 2009
```

----------


## spirosco

Ειναι προφανες πως το προβλημα ειναι στον 10567. Κανα redistribution μαυβε?


```
fwl# show ip bgp regexp 10567
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.119.249
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*>i10.0.0.0/10      10.17.119.230                 100      0 633 9288 12813 8958 3127 9660 8602 8754 9632 9627 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.0.0.5/32      10.17.119.198                 100      0 577 12274 9664 14209 2720 1064 38 6840 4391 4530 12542 24 15634 263 6812 234 11299 8647 7522 5078 4410 6610 6506 10130 8580 3210 1982 14630 7311 3725 2379 11442 543 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.2.92.0/24     10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 92 3473 5091 4029 1130 5061 9015 7411 13220 15464 7618 12633 10567 i
*>i10.2.102.0/24    10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 8580 3210 1982 6275 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.2.156.0/24    10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 10636 14209 2720 1064 38 6840 7154 6812 263 15634 1006 1897 616 3990 1966 4483 8136 8271 14623 45 34 8580 15037 10814 2036 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.2.252.0/24    10.17.119.198                 100      0 577 8266 10636 10787 9632 11971 13052 13696 14018 8863 12295 9259 6413 16466 8506 416 410 913 3267 14583 16120 7522 5078 7578 7474 1982 14630 8580 15037 10814 3183 4462 13906 12633 10567 i
*>i10.17.145.0/24   10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 9857 6496 10495 8000 10567 12002 9077 i
*>i10.19.141.0/24   10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 92 3473 5091 4029 1130 5061 9015 7411 12481 3773 4462 13906 12633 10567 i
*>i10.19.158.0/24   10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 92 3473 5091 4029 1130 5061 9015 7411 12481 3773 4462 13906 12633 10567 i
*>i10.19.172.0/24   10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 92 3473 5091 4029 1130 5061 9015 7411 12481 3773 4462 13906 12633 10567 i
*>i10.20.223.0/24   10.17.119.222                 100      0 14835 72 240 416 3751 11442 543 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.26.170.0/24   10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 8580 14630 7311 3725 12590 2720 1064 9967 3576 11783 13649 10567 i
*>i10.27.233.0/24   10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 9857 6496 10495 8000 10567 12002 6519 i
*>i10.27.239.0/24   10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 8580 8266 16382 11607 4855 4281 7384 2117 3749 6718 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.27.246.0/24   10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 9857 6496 10495 8000 10567 12002 i
*>i10.28.0.0/24     10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 8580 4704 10016 616 1897 3936 7651 12481 2581 633 533 57 3298 8949 7522 827 2720 1064 9967 3576 11783 13649 10567 i
*>i10.30.59.0/24    10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 10636 10787 9632 11971 13052 13696 14018 8863 12295 9259 6413 16466 12119 4391 3108 3252 4320 6041 8506 416 2578 533 57 3298 8949 7522 827 2720 1064 9967 3576 11783 13649 10567 i
*>i10.30.61.0/24    10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 10636 10787 9632 11971 13052 13696 14018 8863 12295 9259 6413 16466 12119 4391 3108 3252 4320 6041 8506 416 2578 533 57 3298 8949 7522 827 2720 1064 9967 3576 11783 13649 10567 i
*>i10.64.0.0/11     10.17.119.230                 100      0 633 9288 12813 8958 3127 9660 8602 8754 9632 9627 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.67.51.0/24    10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 34 8580 4704 2036 14589 16118 9491 12765 9697 1273 3286 10515 3936 1897 2804 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.67.54.0/24    10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 8580 8266 10636 10787 7618 7172 4492 11565 7651 3936 10515 543 11442 2379 2315 1 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.71.138.0/24   10.17.119.222                 100      0 14835 72 2315 1453 2350 14978 4084 14630 8580 9713 8345 7234 3990 616 633 4097 1982 3298 6727 9334 6561 6202 4266 7051 7284 12633 10567 i
*>i10.72.150.0/24   10.17.119.230                 100      0 633 9288 12813 8958 3127 9660 8602 8754 9632 9627 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.87.219.0/24   10.17.119.198                 100      0 577 12274 7164 1790 23 2441 405 2339 6674 6695 8000 10567 12961 9159 i
*>i10.87.220.0/24   10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 9857 6496 10495 8000 10567 i
*>i10.87.223.0/24   10.17.119.194                 100      0 8137 121 45 8580 8266 10636 10787 4462 13906 8449 3990 1966 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.87.229.0/24   10.17.119.198                 100      0 577 12274 7164 1790 23 2441 405 2339 6674 6695 8000 10567 12961 9159 i
*>i10.146.6.0/24    10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 8580 3210 1982 6275 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.146.8.0/24    10.17.119.198                 100      0 577 8266 14630 4084 8580 4704 2036 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
* i                 10.17.119.194                 100      0 8137 10130 14978 4084 8580 4704 2036 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.158.0.0/16    10.17.119.230                 100      0 633 9288 12813 8958 3127 9660 8602 8754 9632 9627 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.158.0.0/24    10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 34 1589 1273 3286 10515 3936 7651 11565 4492 4317 6674 10218 7597 7347 3210 1982 6275 1 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.158.2.0/24    10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 10636 10787 9632 11971 13052 13696 14018 8863 12295 9259 6413 10968 956 706 11536 11442 616 11465 3725 7311 14630 4084 14978 10130 8266 8580 8580 4704 7303 6134 11984 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.158.4.0/24    10.17.119.234                 100      0 5078 10636 10787 9632 11971 13052 13696 14018 8863 12295 9259 6413 10968 956 706 11536 11442 616 11465 3725 7311 14630 4084 14978 10130 8266 8580 8580 4704 7303 6134 11984 9474 13190 13649 10567 i
*>i10.158.5.0/24    10.34.61.193                  100      0 45 8580 14630 1982 3298 9632 9627 6840 38 2379 3725 6506 10130 14978 2350 1702 1064 9967 3576 11783 13649 10567 i

Total number of prefixes 34
```

----------


## ysam

Πολύ λίγα για redist και έχει "i" στο τέλος του path που με προβληματίζει γιατί στο redistr έχεις συνήθως "?" Μπορεί να μην είναι από ospf πχ και γιαυτό να μας μπερδεύει. 

Ας μπει κάποιος και ας μας πει τι βλέπει από config.

----------


## acoul

όταν τα νέα λινκ που βγάζουμε δεν έχουν βασικές προδιαγραφές, αυτά συμβαίνουν ... τα καλά του στήνουμε στο πόδι και μετά τρέχα γύρευε ...


```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. wrap.dat.awmn                     0.0%   481    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.7   0.1
 2. 10.29.81.233                      0.0%   481    0.5   0.5   0.4   2.6   0.2
 3. 10.29.81.238                      0.0%   481    0.9   0.8   0.7   3.0   0.3
 4. router1.marius.awmn               0.0%   481    1.0   0.9   0.8   5.8   0.3
 5. 10.2.32.65                       81.2%   481    2.2   2.2   1.8   6.0   0.6
 6. 10.2.32.2                        82.1%   481    2.3   2.2   2.0   3.5   0.3
 7. 10.2.32.65                       93.3%   481    2.1   2.2   2.0   4.1   0.4
 8. 10.2.32.2                        92.3%   481    2.2   2.5   2.1   4.9   0.5
 9. 10.2.32.65                       91.2%   481    2.1   2.4   2.1   4.1   0.5
10. 10.2.32.2                        93.1%   481    2.4   2.6   2.3   4.4   0.5
11. 10.2.32.65                       92.3%   481    2.3   2.4   2.1   3.4   0.3
12. 10.2.32.2                        92.7%   481    2.7   2.5   2.3   3.8   0.3
13. 10.2.32.65                       93.1%   481    4.2   2.9   2.3   4.6   0.7
14. 10.2.32.2                        91.9%   481    2.5   2.6   2.5   3.0   0.1
15. 10.2.32.65                       92.7%   481    4.1   2.7   2.4   4.1   0.4
16. 10.2.32.2                        91.9%   481    3.9   2.9   2.5   4.8   0.6
17. 10.2.32.65                       93.1%   481    2.6   2.7   2.5   4.4   0.4
18. 10.2.32.2                        92.7%   481    3.3   2.9   2.7   3.4   0.2
19. 10.2.32.65                       94.9%   470    3.6   3.8   3.3   6.1   0.7
```

Μάριε δε σε θέλει τελευταία ... το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι στον vaggos13. τελικά αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό το 13 στο τέλος δεν είναι ... τυχαίο !!

----------


## marius

Μετά την διακοπή της δρομολόγησης προς τον Naxos προσπάθησα να μπω στον ρουτερ του
και κόλλαγε στο λινκ μεταξύ Alex-45 και του Βασίλη(Acinonyx)
Σήμερα αυτό με τον Vaggos13  ::  
Μα τι στο καλό , τι δοκιμές γίνονται πάλι  ::

----------


## ysam

Όποιος έχει access η link προς τα rb του koni ας μου στείλει ένα pm με user/pass προσωρινό να μπω από mac-telnet μπας και..

----------


## ysam

Έφτιαξα το setup το οποίο είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον πραγματικά.

Έφυγε το ospf και μπήκαν static routes για τα I/Fs. Επίσης έγιναν αλλαγές/διορθώσεις στο όλο bgp setup. 

Πρέπει κάποιος όμως κάποια στιγμή να βάλει quagga όταν μπορέσει. 

Ευχαριστώ τον Νικηφόρο για το access..

----------


## Nikiforos

Θα γίνει και αυτό από τον Koni μετά τις διακοπές όμως....δλδ από Σεπτέμβριο. Τώρα έχει ξεκούραση το πρόγραμμα. Από αύριο και εγώ άδεια μέχρι τέλος. Καλό Καλοκαίρι (ότι απόμεινε).  ::   ::   ::

----------

